# Sticky  List of new motorway or expressway sections with actual or expected opening dates



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Bosnia and Herzegovina (> click <):
*?:* Butila (A1) – Brijesce 3.5km (October 2010 to 24th November 2015 --> 24th November 2015) – project – map (source)

- France (> click <): (source)
*NEW D177:* north of Loheac – south of Loheac ~3km (2013 to 12th November 2015) – ? – map
*D177:* Le Tertre – Loheac --> north of Loheac – south of Loheac ~6km --> 3.5km (? --> 2013 to Late 2016) – ? – map --> map

- Germany (> click <): (source)
*A94:* AS Pastetten – AS Dorfen 17.4km (April 2012 to Late 2019 --> October 2019) – project – map
*A94:* AS Dorfen – AS Heldenstein 14.9km (July 2013 to Late 2019 --> October 2019) – project – map

- Pakistan (> click <): (source)
*DEL E2:* Bakhshi Pull-Charsadda Road – Budai Village (N5) 7.6km (February 2010 to September 2014) – ? – map
*DEL E2:* Garhi Ameer Khan-Warsak Road – Bakhshi Pull-Charsadda Road 11.6km (December 2014 to ?) – ? – map
*E35:* Hassan Abdal (M1) – Jharee Kas 40km (November 2014 to ? --> Late 2017) – ? – map
*E35:* Jharee Kas – Sarai Saleh 19km (November 2014 to ? --> Late 2017) – ? – map

- Poland (> click <): (source)
*S5:* Poznan-West (A2) – Mosina 16.0km (August 2015 to November 2017) – ? --> project – map
*S7:* Zulawy-West – west of Nowy Dwor Gdanski 18.9km (October 2015 to October 2018) – ? --> project – map
*S7:* south of Nowy Dwor Gdanski – Elblag-South 20.0km (October 2015 to October 2018) – ? --> project – map

- Serbia (> click <): (source)
*A1:* Vladicin han – Prevalac --> Vladicin han – Donji Neradovac 10.1km --> 26.3km (April 2012 to 30th November 2015 --> 28th November 2015) – project – map --> map
*DEL A1:* Prevalac – Donji Neradovac 16.2km (April 2012 to 30th November 2015) – project – map

- Slovakia (> click <):
*D1:* Levoca – Jablonov 9.5km (June 2012 to November 2015 --> 30th November 2015) – project – map (source)


*Recent openings: > click <.*

*Upcoming openings: > click <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## ukraroad

D1 Levoca Jablonov opened. Please show it as opened. The review was sent to Google.(30 Nov)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

You don't have to report everything in this thread. MichiH says he reads the national threads and motorway opening threads. The list is not updated every single day.


----------



## g.spinoza

> Italy A1var: Aglio – Barberino 6km (2004 to 15th December 2015) [2nd c/w] – project – map


It seems that this stretch will open beforehand, on 5th December.


----------



## ukraroad

Why don't you keep record on the Chinese motorways:bash:


----------



## italystf

^^ Too much work I guess.


----------



## CNGL

I'll be doing a list around New Year. I tried once, but I gave up.


----------



## ukraroad

Well I don't request it cause I do know it is more work than other countries combined. That is what i meamt in those two opposite smiles: the first one meant - lucky for you, the second - not so for Chinese. I didn't mean you to spend a vain time of like 3 days: you'd rather do smth more useful


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Austria (> click <):
*S36:* west of Sankt Georgen – east of Sankt Georgen ~1.5km (April 2013 to 1st December 2015 --> 1st December 2015) – project – map (source)

- Canada (> click <): (source)
*ON-407:* Pickering-Brock Road – Oshawa-Harmony Road 22km (2013 to December 2015 --> Spring 2016) – project – map
*ON-412:* Whitby (ON-407) – Whitby (ON-401) 10km (2013 to December 2015 --> Spring 2016) – project – map

- Italy (> click <):
*A1var:* Aglio – Barberino 6km --> 6.1km (2004 to 15th December 2015 --> 5th December 2015) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)

- Romania (> click <):
*A1:* Timisoara-East – Balint (A6) 35.6km (2011 to Late 2015 --> Mid December 2015) – ? – map (source)

- Slovakia (> click <):
*D1:* Levoca – Jablonov 9.5km (June 2012 to 30th November 2015 --> 30th November 2015) – project – map (source)

- Spain (> click <):
*NEW A68:* south of Gallur – west of Figueruelas 14.1km (December 2015 to 2019) – project – map (source)
*A8009:* San Jose de la Rinconada-West – San Jose de la Rinconada-South 1.5km (? to Late November 2015 --> December 2015) – project – map (source: date has passed)


*Recent openings: > click <.*

*Upcoming openings: > click <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## italystf

The second part of Variante di Valico will open on December 22. It will be numbered A1 VAR.
The section that opened on December 5 is numbered A1.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Austria (> click <):
*S10:* Freistadt-South – Unterweitersbach --> Freistadt-South – Unterweitersdorf 13.6km (Spring 2012 to 20th December 2015 --> 21st December 2015) – project – map (source; source)

- Bulgaria (> click <): (source)
*NEW SNST:* Iliyantsi – Sofia-East (A2) 10.1km (February 2015 to 19th December 2015) – project – map
*SNST:* Trebich (II18) – Sofia-East (A2) --> Trebich (II18) – Iliyantsi 15.1km --> 5.0km (February 2015 to Spring 2016) – project – map --> map

- Croatia (> click <):
*NEW D?:* Mokrice (A2) – Andrasevec 4.5km (2012 to 7th October 2015) [1st c/w]– ? – map (source; source)
*NEW D?:* Andrasevec – Bedekovcina 5.0km (March 2015 to Fall 2016) [1st c/w]– ? – map (source; source)
*D12:* Vrbovec (A12) – Farkasevac 10.5km (? to 2016 --> >= 2016) – ? – map (source)

- Italy (> click <): (source)
*A1var --> A1:* Aglio – Barberino 6.1km (2004 to 5th December 2015) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*A1var:* La Quercia – Aglio 37km (2004 to 15th December 2015 --> 22nd December 2015) – project – map

- The Netherlands (> click <):
*N381:* Drachten (A7) – Wijnjewoude 5.0km (May 2014 to December 2015 --> 30th November 2015) – ? – map (source; source)

- Romania (> click <):
*A1:* Timisoara-East – Balint (A6) 35.6km (2011 to Mid December 2015 --> 22nd December 2015) – ? – map (source)

- Slovakia (> click <):
*D1:* Fricovce – Svinia 11.2km (December 2011 to December 2015 --> 17th December 2015) – project – map (source)

- Spain (> click <):
*A27:* Valls-North – Valls-South 5.0km (? to December 2015 --> 14th December 2015) – ? – map --> map (source)
*A8009:* San Jose de la Rinconada-West – San Jose de la Rinconada-South 1.5km (? to December 2015 --> 9th December 2015) – project – map (source)


*Recent openings: > click <.*

*Upcoming openings: > click <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## g.spinoza

italystf said:


> The second part of Variante di Valico will open on December 22. It will be numbered A1 VAR.
> The section that opened on December 5 is numbered A1.


The official date of opening is 23rd December:

http://www.lanazione.it/variante-valico-autostrada-1.1581841

After 13 years of works, and 20 more of planning, we'll have to wait one day more :lol:


----------



## Kemo

Poland:

S7: Radom-North – Radom-South 24.7km (December 2015 to October 2018) – project – map

DK16: Olsztyn-West - Olsztyn-South (S51) 10km (December 2015 to Septemer 2018) – project – map

A1: Wozniki – Pyrzowice (S1): project page - http://a1.wozniki-pyrzowice.pl/


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Austria (> click <):
*S10:* Freistadt-South – Unterweitersdorf 13.6km (Spring 2012 to 21st December 2015 --> 20th December 2015) – project – map (source)

- Bulgaria (> click <):
*SNST:* Iliyantsi – Sofia-East (A2) 10.1km (February 2015 to 19th December 2015 --> Late December 2015) – project – map (source)

- France (> click <):
*N79:* Bresnay – Chemilly 6.3km (? --> July 2013 to December 2015 --> 18th December 2015) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source; source)
*D177:* Renac – Sainte-Marie 2.0km (? to 2017 --> 23rd December 2015) – ? – map (source)
*NEW N164:* west of Loudeac – Loudeac-North (D700) 4.1km (? to 10th December 2015) [2nd c/w] – ? – map (source)
*NEW D170:* Bonneuil-en-France – Gonesse 3km (? to 6th October 2015) [direction Bonneuil-en-France] – ? – map (source)
*NEW D170:* Bonneuil-en-France – Gonesse 3km (? to 17th December 2015) [direction Gonesse] – ? – map (source)

- Germany (> click <): (source)
*A14:* AK Schwerin – AS Grabow 14.4km (November 2012 to 21st December 2015 --> 21st December 2015) – ? – map
*A14:* AS Groß Warnow – AS Karstädt 10.8km (October 2013 to 21st December 2015 --> 21st December 2015) – project – map

- Italy (> click <):
*A1var:* La Quercia – Aglio 37km (2004 to 22nd December 2015 --> 23rd December 2015) – project – map (source)

- Morocco (> click <): (source)
*A3:* Rabat-East (A1/A2) – Sale El Jadida 5.1km (2010 to Late 2015 --> Mid 2016) – ? – map
*A3:* Sale El Jadida – Skhirat (A3) 36.0km (2010 to Late 2015 --> Mid 2016) – ? – map

- The Netherlands (> click <): (source; source; source)
*A4:* Delft – Schiedam-North 7km (April 2012 to 18th December 2015 --> 18th December 2015) --> [direction The Hague] – project – map
*NEW A4:* Delft – Schiedam-North 7km (April 2012 to 20th December 2015) [direction Rotterdam] – project – map

- Poland (> click <):
*S8:* Paszkow – Warsaw-Janki (DK7) 3.8km (March 2014 to December 2015 --> 14th December 2015) – project – map (source)
*DEL DK7:* Sekocin Stary – Sekocin Las 1.1km (September 2014 to December 2015) – project – map (source; in addition, it was already 2x2 with median before the upgrade)
*DW902:* Gliwice-Jezioranskiego – Gliwice-Kujawska 5.4km (December 2012 to Early 2016 --> March 2016) – project – map (source)
*S51:* Olsztyn-South – Olsztynek-East --> Olsztyn-South (DK16) – Olsztynek-East 13.3km (March 2015 to May 2017) – project – map (source)
*NEW DK16:* Olsztyn-West – Olsztyn-South (S51) 10km (December 2015 to September 2018) – ? – map (source)
*S7:* Radom-North – Radom-South 24.7km (November 2015 --> December 2015 to October 2018) – project – map (source)
*A1:* Wozniki – Pyrzowice (S1) 15.2km (September 2015 to November 2018) – ? --> project – map (source)

- Romania (> click <):
*A1:* Timisoara-East – Balint (A6) 35.6km (2011 to 22nd December 2015 --> 23rd December 2015) – ? – map (source; source)
*A3:* Bucharest-Gherghitei Street – Bucharest Ring Road 6.5km (April 2012 to 2017 --> Fall 2017) [contract canceled] – ? – map (source)

- Russia (> click <):
*NEW M29:* Mesker-Yurt (P217) – Ilaskhan-Yurt 15km (2012 to 14th December 2015) – ? – map (source)

- Serbia (> click <): (source)
*M24:* Badnjevac – Gradac 3.0km (Late 2011 to ? --> Mid 2017) – ? – map
*M24:* Gradac – Batocina 3.7km (July 2012 to ? --> Mid 2017) – ? – map
*M24:* Botunje – Badnjevac 3.5km (May 2013 to ? --> Mid 2017) – ? – map

- Slovakia (> click <):
*D1:* Fricovce – Svinia 11.2km (December 2011 to 17th December 2015 --> 17th December 2015) – project – map (source; source)

- Spain (> click <):
*A27:* Valls-South – Morell 9.5km (? --> >= 2007 to 13th October 2015) – ? – map (source)
*A27:* Valls-North – Valls-South 5.0km (? --> >= 2007 to 14th December 2015 --> 18th December 2015) – ? – map (source; source; source)
*NEW TF1:* Vera de Erques – Adeje 7km (? to 18th December 2015) – ? – map (source; source; source; source)
*AC15:* A Coruna Outer Port – Pastoriza (AG55) ~5km (< 2011 to December 2015 --> 23rd December 2015) – ? – map (source)

- United Kingdom (> click <):
*NEW A380:* Newton Abbot – Torquay 5.5km (October 2012 to 15th December 2015) – project – map (source)


*Recent openings: > click <.*

*Upcoming openings: > click <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## brahimweldl7aja

I think you forgot someting 



MichiH said:


> *A5:* El Jadida – Safi 143km (April 2013 to Early 2016) – ? – map


----------



## MichiH

brahimweldl7aja said:


> I think you forgot someting


Forgot? :nuts:

I've added it on 14th June 2014. It's in the Moroccan list. :? :?

btw: Do you know a more accurate expected opening date?


----------



## brahimweldl7aja

MichiH said:


> Forgot? :nuts:
> 
> I've added it on 14th June 2014. It's in the Moroccan list. :? :?
> 
> btw: Do you know a more *accurate* expected opening date?


no, unfortunately it's so convenient for the _les autoroutes du maroc_ so they can't be held accountable for any delays


----------



## ukraroad

When will the Mszczonów bypass be opened as an expressway??? It really makes me feel bad wtf some motorways being motorways aren't motorways. It is a 10 km S8 section


----------



## MichiH

^^ Why do you ask here? You should ask in the Polish thread or.....


----------



## ukraroad

MichiH said:


> ^^ Why do you ask here? You should ask in the Polish thread or.....


Here


----------



## MichiH

No. The completion of the sentence is "not at all".


----------



## Innsertnamehere

a missing project from Canada that I have recently learned about, the second phase of the Antigonish Bypass.

NS-104: Antigonish-Beach Hill Road – Antigonish-Taylor's Road 7.5km (Spring 2012 to 2016) – ? – ?

http://dailycommercialnews.com/Infr...gonish-Nova-Scotia-bypass-highway-DCN051734W/

The article says it was originally scheduled for completion in the fall of 2015, but that is clearly not the case. It is very difficult to find information about it, too, for some reason.


----------



## arctic_carlos

I've just noticed there are two missing projects in the Canary Islands (Spain):

*FV1*: Caldereta – Corralejo 18km (? to Early 2017)

https://www.google.es/maps/@28.5820032,-13.8501501,2736m/data=!3m1!1e3
http://canarias7.es/articulo.cfm?id=394248

*GC3*: Tamaraceite - Arucas 3.5km (? to 30th March 2016)

https://www.google.es/maps/@28.1136982,-15.5051911,2748m/data=!3m1!1e3
http://www.eldiario.es/canariasahor...n-Palmas-Gran-Canaria-abrira_0_461604822.html


----------



## Autobahn-mann

Updates from the "Pedemontana Veneta" (Venetian Foothill highway)
I suggest to use SPV sign...

*SPV:* Montecchio Maggiore (A4) – Montecchio Maggiore (SR11) 1.2 km (October 2014 to 2016)
*SPV:* Montecchio/Arzignano (SP246) – Castelgomberto (SP246) 9.8 km _[with 1.5 km of tunnel]_ (October 2014 to 2018)
*SPV:* Castelgomberto (SP246) – Malo (SP46) 9.1 km _[with 5.8 km of tunnel]_ (October 2014 to 2020)
*SPV:* Malo (SP46) – Thiene (A31) 5.1 km (October 2014 to 2018)
*SPV:* Thiene (A31) – Breganze West (SP111) 6 km (October 2014 to mid-2016)
*SPV:* Breganze west (SP111) – Marostica (SP111) 9 km (October 2014 to 2017)
*SPV:* Marostica (SP111) – Bassano east (SS47) 8.5 km (February 2013 to 2017)
*SPV:* Bassano east (SS47) – Mussolente/Loria 5 km (October 2014 to 2017)
*SPV:* Mussolente/Loria – Montebelluna 11.9 km (October 2014 to 2017)
*SPV:* Montebelluna – Spresiano (A27) 26 km (? to 2018)

Opening date from local newspaper, distances and name of exits from original project


----------



## HarlingenHardest

MichiH said:


> N356: De Westereen – Burgum 8km (June 2014 to 2016)


Correction: it has to be De Westereen - Nijega ~16 km (June 2014 to 2016). Last weekend i made some pics of this project:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/krusefahrer/albums/72157662124250069


----------



## MichiH

^^ Thanks. It was only reported that works on the middle segment began.



ChrisZwolle said:


> Construction officially commenced on the middle segment of the N356 upgrade called the "Centrale As", which will connect the town of Dokkum with the main road network.


Do you know when works on the southern stretch began? Maybe you can check the projectpage (http://www.decentraleas.nl/) because my Dutch is limited .

I don't know why I had a length of 8km. I guess the middle section is 10km and the southern section about 5km (map).


----------



## HarlingenHardest

^^I did a quick scan and found out that the awarding of the building contractor became known on 01/07/14:

http://www.decentraleas.nl/nieuws-en-publicaties/nieuwsarchief/nije-daam-legt-ook-zuidelijk-deel-de-centrale-as-aan

For now I have not an exact date when roadworks started. I'm not sure If I can find that out as well, but I can do a better search if you like. 

Anyway, everything should be ready in 2016. Also the most northern part near Dokkum, but that section does not comply with the directive of the motorway/expressway standards. 

By the way, in case you've checked some pics, they're building a new bridge near Burgum/Bergum to cross the Princess Margriet canal, but that's another project; upgrading the navigation route. West of this building site an aqueduct is under construcion for the 2x2 road.


----------



## MichiH

HarlingenHardest said:


> ^^I did a quick scan and found out that the awarding of the building contractor became known on 01/07/14:
> 
> http://www.decentraleas.nl/nieuws-e...am-legt-ook-zuidelijk-deel-de-centrale-as-aan
> 
> For now I have not an exact date when roadworks started. I'm not sure If I can find that out as well, but I can do a better search if you like.


I think I'll indicate 2014/15 because it's better than a "?" 



HarlingenHardest said:


> Anyway, everything should be ready in 2016. Also the most northern part near Dokkum, but that section does not comply with the directive of the motorway/expressway standards.
> 
> Yep.
> 
> By the way, in case you've checked some pics, they're building a new bridge near Burgum/Bergum to cross the Princess Margriet canal, but that's another project; upgrading the navigation route. West of this building site an aqueduct is under construcion for the 2x2 road.


I had a quick look on the pics yesterday but I'm not sure what you are talking about. I could only find a new 2x2 N355 section but it's not expressway standard because N355 has at-grade intersections. I guess it's not the building site you're refering to because N355 does not have an aquaduct............


----------



## HarlingenHardest

2014/2015 is a good idea. They divided the project in many parts with different contractors, so there was not always a 'spatenstich.' 

Furthermore, when it comes to the N355 you're right. However, the railway crossing will be a grade-separated one.


----------



## ukraroad

Deleted post


----------



## MichiH

:bash:


----------



## FMK94

Russia P242: Lobanovo – Koyanovo 6.8km (Late 2012 to Suspended) Link


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Bulgaria (> click <):
*I1:* Montana bypass 12.5km (September 2013 to Late 2015 --> 29th December 2015) – project – map (source)
*NEW SNST:* Trebich (II18) – Iliyantsi-Rozhen Boulevard 2.5km (February 2015 to 30th December 2015) – project – map (source; source; source; source)
*SNST:* Iliyantsi – Sofia-East (A2) --> Benkovski-Lazar Mihailov Boulevard – Sofia-East (A2) 10.1km (February 2015 to Late December 2015 --> 30th December 2015) – project – map (source; source; source; source)
*SNST:* Trebich (II18) – Iliyantsi --> Iliyantsi-Rozhen Boulevard – Benkovski-Lazar Mihailov Boulevard 5.0km --> 3.0km (February 2015 to Spring 2016) – project – map --> map (source; source; source; source)

- Canada (> click <):
*NS-125:* Sydney-Churchill Drive – Sydney-Grand Lake Road 5.5km (2010/11 to 24th December 2015) [2nd c/w] – ? – map (source)
*NS-104:* Antigonish-Beach Hill Road – Antigonish-Taylor's Road 7.5km (Spring 2012 to 2016) – ? – map (source)

- France (> click <):
*D177:* Renac – Sainte-Marie 2.0km (? to 23rd December 2015 --> 23rd December 2015) – ? – map (source)
*D498:* Bonson-West – Bonson-East 3.1km (? to 23rd December 2015) – ? – map (source)

- Germany (> click <): 
*A72:* AS Borna-North – AS Rötha 9.5km (July 2013 to 2017 --> 2020) – project – map (source)

- Italy (> click <):
*A1var:* La Quercia – Aglio 37km (2004 to 23rd December 2015 --> 23rd December 2015) – project – map (source)
*SS318:* Valfabbrica – Pianello 8.5km (2009 to January 2016 --> April 2016) – project – map (source)
*SS534:* Spezzano Albanese-Terme – Sibari Marina 14km (November 2013 to 24th December 2015 --> Early 2016?) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)
*Pedemontana Veneta --> SPV:* Thiene (A31) – Breganze --> Thiene (A31) - Breganze-West 5.7km --> ~4km (November 2011 to Early 2016 --> Mid 2016) – project – map --> map (source)
*Pedemontana Veneta --> SPV:* Montecchio Maggiore (A4) – Montecchio Maggiore (SR11) 1.2km (October 2014 to 2016) – project – map (source)
*Pedemontana Veneta --> SPV:* Breganze – Marostica --> Breganze-West – Marostica 9km (October 2014 to 2018 --> 2017) – project – map (source)
*Pedemontana Veneta --> SPV:* Marostica – Rosa (SS47) --> Marostica – Bassano-East (SS47) 8.5km (February 2013 to 2018 --> 2017) – project – map (source)
*Pedemontana Veneta --> SPV:* Rosa (SS47) – Mussolente/Loria --> Bassano-East (SS47) – Mussolente/Loria 5km (October 2014 to 2018 --> 2017) – project – map (source)
*NEW SPV:* Mussolente/Loria – Montebelluna 11.9km (October 2014 to 2017) – project – map (source)
*Pedemontana Veneta --> SPV:* Montecchio Maggiore-North – Thiene (A31) --> Montecchio/Arzignano – Castelgomberto 22km --> 9.8km (October 2014 to 2018) – project – map --> map (source)
*NEW SPV:* Malo – Thiene (A31) ~7km (October 2014 to 2018) – project – map (source)
*NEW SPV:* Castelgomberto – Malo 9.1km (October 2014 to 2020) – project – map (source)

- The Netherlands (> click <): (source; source; source)
*N356:* De Westereen – Burgum 8km --> 10km (June 2014 to 2016) – project – map
*NEW N356:* Burgum – Nijega (N31) 5km (2014/15 to 2016) – project – map

- Romania (> click <):
*A1:* Timisoara-East – Balint (A6) 35.6km (2011 to 23rd December 2015 --> 23rd December 2015) – ? – map (source)
*A10:* Turda (A3) – Decea 16.8km (July 2014 to March 2016 --> Late 2016) – ? – map (source; source)
*A10:* Decea – Aiud 8.5km (July 2014 to March 2016 --> Late 2016) – ? – map (source; source)
*A10:* Aiud – Alba Iulia-North 28.7km (July 2014 to October 2016 --> 2017) – ? – map (source)
*A10:* Alba Iulia-North – Sebes (A1) 16.0km (Spring 2015 to October 2016 --> 2017) – ? – map (source)

- Russia (> click <):
*P242:* Lobanovo – Koyanovo 6.8km (Late 2012 to 2015 --> _suspended_) – project – map (source)

- Serbia (> click <): 
*A1:* Dobanovci – west of Ostruznica bridge 10.1km (May 2014 to Fall 2015 --> >= 30th December 2015) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)
*A4:* Crvena Reka – Ciflik 12.7km (October 2011 to Late December 2015 --> 30th December 2015) – project – map (source)

- Slovakia (> click <): (source)
*D1:* Hubova – Ivachnova --> Likavka – Ivachnova 15.3km --> 8.5km (February 2014 to May 2017 --> June 2017) – project – map --> map
*NEW D1:* Hubova – Likavka ~7km (February 2014 to >= 2017) – project – map

- Spain (> click <):
*AC15:* A Coruna Outer Port – Pastoriza (AG55) ~5km (< 2011 to 23rd December 2015 --> Early 2016) – ? – map (source)
*NEW GC3:* Arucas – Tamaraceite-West 3.5km (? to 30th March 2016) – ? – map (source)
*NEW FV1:* Corralejo – Caldereta 18km (? to Early 2017) – ? – map (source)


*Recent openings: > click <.*

*Upcoming openings: > click <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## italystf

Italy:
SS534 is probably an "unknown opening date". As of December 2015 no deadline is given by ANAS and only 49% of works have been already completed.


----------



## arctic_carlos

*Spain*



MichiH said:


> *RM1:* Beniajan – Zen*e*ta 7km (March 2015 to 2020) – ? – map


There's a small mistake. This section (the so-called _Autovía del Reguerón_) will be part of *MU-30* (instead of RM-1), which will connect A-30 to RM-1.

Someday, RM-1 will be extended from its current end in Zen*e*ta to Santomera (A-7), in what's known as _Autovía del Bancal_, but that's a different project, not yet under construction.

Here you can see how the future ring road around Murcia will look like someday: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/10/Plano_MU-30.png

- The eastern part of the dotted line on the bottom of the map is the part currently under construction (basically an extension of MU-30 between A-30 and RM-1). It will be built alongside a canal, featuring a carriageway on each side of it, L.A. style (only in its western part, though). Here's the project website with an interesting map: http://autoviaregueron.galeon.com/

- The dotted line on the right side of the map is the future _Autovía del Bancal_, the extension of RM-1 to A-7.

- The dotted line on the top of the map is the so-called _Arco Norte_ (I've told you about that on the Spanish thread).


----------



## Autobahn-mann

*SPV*: Montecchio Maggiore (A4) – Montecchio Maggiore (SR11) 1.2km (October 2014 to 2016 *-> June 2016*)
Source: http://www.ilgiornaledivicenza.it/t...e-auto-sulla-bretella-a-giugno-2016-1.4440278 and also italian Wikipedia

This for the connection with the actual interchange.
The future new interchange will be opened in 2018


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Czech Republic (> click <): (source)
*NEW* _Since 1st January 2016, R road classification has been abandoned. Former R roads are dedicated as D or I roads now, the actual dedication is as follows:map_
*R6 --> D6:* Bosov – Lubenec 4.1km (May 2010 to 10th November 2015) – project – map
*R4 --> D4:* Pribram/Skalka – Haje 4.8km (April 2015 to January 2017) – project – map

- Greece (> click <): 
*A29:* Krystalopigi – Koromilia 15km (2012 to 2015 --> August 2016) – project – map (source)
*A71:* Leuktro (A7) – Sparti 46km (? to _suspended_ --> April 2016) – project – map (source)
*A7:* Thouria – Kalamata-East 11km (? to _suspended_ --> August 2016) – ? – map (source)
*A52:* Aktio – Loutraki 35km (2009 to 2016 --> >= 2016) – ? – map (source)
*A52:* Loutraki – Ambraktia (A5) 13km (2009 to 2016 --> >= 2016) – ? – map (source)
*A1:* Skotina – Aegani 10km (2008 to October 2016 --> Spring 2017) – project --> project – map (source; source)
*A1:* Pyrgetos – Evangelismos 14km (2008 to October 2016 --> Spring 2017) – project --> project – map (source)
*A3:* Panagia (A2) – Trikala ~50km (2008 to > 2016 --> Mid 2017) – project – map (source)
*A3:* Trikala – Xuniada ~90km (2008 to 2016 --> Mid 2017) – project – map (source)
*A3:* Xuniada – Anthili (A1) ~35km (2008 to > 2016 --> Mid 2017) – project – map (source)
*A8:* Patra-Rio (A5/A9) – Korinthos (A7) --> Patra-Rio (A5/A9) – Xylokatro 120km --> ~93km (2008 to 2017 --> Spring 2017) – project – map --> map (source; source)
*NEW A8:* Xylokastro – Kiato 12km (2008 to Summer 2016) – project – map (source; source)
*NEW A8:* Kiato – Korinthos (A7) 25km (2008 to Summer 2016) – project – map (source; source)

- Italy (> click <):
*SS199:* west of Olbia-South (SS131DCN) – Olbia-Airport 2.5km (June 2012 to December 2015 --> Early 2016) – project – map (source; date has passed)
*SPV:* Montecchio Maggiore (A4) – Montecchio Maggiore (SR11) 1.2km (October 2014 to 2016 --> June 2016) – project – map (source)
*SS640:* Agrigento – Canicatti 8km (March 2009 to 2015 --> 2016) --> [partially opened in 2015] – project – map (source)
*SS534:* Spezzano Albanese-Terme – Sibari Marina 14km (November 2013 to Early 2016? --> ?) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)

- Kosovo (> click <):
*M9:* Gllareve – Gjergjice 10km (June 2014 to Late 2015 --> 2016) – ? – map (source)

- Portugal (> click <): (source)
*A26:* Santiago do Cacem-West – Roncao 15.8km (September 2010 to January 2016 --> _suspended_) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*IP2:* Evora-North (A6) – Evora-South 12km (2011 to 2016 --> _suspended_) – ? – map

- Romania (> click <): (source)
*A1:* Dumbrava – Margina 15km (2013 to May 2016 --> Summer 2016) – project – map
*A1:* Dobra – Ilia 10km (2013 to May 2016 --> Late 2016) – ? – map
*A1:* Ilia – Soimus --> Ilia - Deva/Soimus 22.1km (2013 to May 2016 --> 2017) – ? – map
*A1:* Margina – Dobra 25km (2013 to 2017/18 --> 2018) – ? – map

- Serbia (> click <): 
*DEL A2:* Ljig – Boljkovci 10.7km (2012 to Late 2015) [1st c/w] – project – map (source)
*DEL A2:* Boljkovci – Takovo 12.6km (2012 to Late 2015) [1st c/w] – project – map (source)
*DEL A2:* Takovo – Preljina 17.1km (2012 to Late 2015) [1st c/w] – project – map (source)
*A2:* Ljig – Boljkovci 10.7km (2012 to August 2016) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)
*A2:* Boljkovci – Takovo 12.6km (2012 to August 2016) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)
*A2:* Takovo – Preljina 17.1km (2012 to August 2016) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)
*A1:* Dobanovci – west of Ostruznica bridge 10.1km (May 2014 to >= 30th December 2015 --> Early 2016) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)
*NEW A1:* Srpska Kuca – Levosoje 8.0km (Fall 2015 to December 2016) – project – map (source; source)
*A4:* Dimitrovgrad-West – Gradinje 8.6km (2010 to >= 2016 --> Late 2016) [contract canceled] – project – map (source; source)

- Spain (> click <):
*FV2:* Matas Blancas – El Salmo --> Matas Blancas – Costa Calma 14.3km --> 7.4km (? to Late 2015 --> 29th December 2015) – ? – map --> map (source)
*NEW FV2:* Costa Calma – north of El Salmo 6.9km (? to ?) – ? – map (source)
*AG55:* Berdoias – Baio 17km (2011 to 2016 --> October 2016) – ? – map (source; source)
*A33:* La Font de la Figuera (A35) – Caudete (A31) 12.5km (? to >= 2015 --> 2016) – ? – map (source; source)
*A44:* Atarfe (N432) – Santa Fe (A92G) 3km (2007 to <= 2018 --> 2016) – project – map (source; source)
*GR43:* Pinos Puente – Atarfe (A44) 9.7km (? to _suspended_ --> 2016) – project – map (source; source)
*A21:* Santa Cilia – Jaca-West 9.0km (? to > 2017 --> >= 2016) – ? – map (source; source)
*A33:* Jumilla – Yecla 23.4km (December 2014 to >= 2016 --> 2018) – ? – map (source; source)
*A2-AP7:* Castellbisbal (A2) – Castellbisbal (AP7) 1km (2007 to >= 2015 --> ?) – project – map (source; source)
*RM1 --> MU30:* Beniajan – Zenata 7km (March 2015 to 2020) – ? – map (source)


*Recent openings: > click <.*

*Upcoming openings: > click <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## MichiH

*Actual 2015 openings (sorted by date)*

*France A719:* Gannat-East – Vichy 13.8km (August 2011 to 12th January 2015) – project – map
*Italy SS77:* Colfiorito – Bavareto 9km (November 2009 to 16th January 2015) – project – map
*Italy A60:* Azzate Buguggiate (A8) – Ponte di Vedano (SS712) 4.5km (2010 to 25th January 2015) – project – map
*Italy A36:* Cassano Magnago (A8) – Lomazzo (A9) 15km (February 2010 to 26th January 2015) – project – map

*France A89:* Brive-North – Saint-Germain-les-Vergnes 4km (? to 7th February 2015) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*Italy Strada a Mare Guido Rossa:* Genoa-Cornigliano – Genoa-Sampierdarena 1.6km (February 2011 to 7th February 2015) – ? – map
*Spain AG51:* Salvatera de Mino (AG55) – PLISAN 4.5km (2011 to 7th/8th February 2015) [southern part (2.5km) closed until PLISAN opening] – ? – map
*France A150:* Yvetot – Barentin 18km (March 2013 to 9th February 2015) – project – map
*United Kingdom NI-A8:* south of Ballynure (A57) – north of Ballynure 3.4km (August 2012 to 9th February 2015) – project – map
*Greece A1:* Roditsa – Anthili (A3) 4km (2006 to 16th February 2015) – ? – map
*Spain LO20:* El Junquillo – Recajo 4km (? to 17th February 2015) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*France N88:* Albi-Stadium – north of Albi-Caussels 2.3km (? to 20th February 2015) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Iran QGaF:* Qom-East (Fwy7) – Garmsar-West 152km (? to 25th February 2015) – ? – map

*Croatia A5:* Sredanci (A3) – Zoljani 3.2km (September 2011 to 2nd March 2015) – ? – map
*Spain AC14:* As Lonzas – A Zapateira 4.2km (2011 to 14th March 2015) – project – map
*Greece A1:* Raches – Agia Marina 19.2km (2007 to 16th March 2015) [direction Lamia] – ? – map
*Pakistan M4:* Faisalabad – Gojra 58km (August 2009 to 16th March 2015) – ? – map
*Greece A1:* Raches – Agia Marina 19.2km (2007 to 19th March 2015) [direction Larissa] – ? – map
*Spain EX-A1:* Coria-West – Coria-East 5km (2009 to 20th March 2015) – project – map
*Spain EL20:* Elche-Nou Altabix – Elche-El Travalo 1.5km (2007 to 22nd March 2015) – project – map
*Italy A31:* Noventa Vicentina – Santa Margherita d'Adige 7km (September 2005 to 23rd March 2015) – project – map
*Spain GI632:* Antzuola – Zumarraga 2.6km (2010 to 25th March 2015) – ? – map
*Spain A7:* La Gorgoracha (A44) – El Puntalon 6.5km (? to 30th March 2015) – ? – map
*Spain A12:* El Espino (LO20) – Los Corrales 2.6km (? to 30th March 2015) – project – map
*Spain A15:* Radona – Huertas de Sincona ~10km (? to 30th March 2015) – ? – map
*Spain A44:* Calicasas – Albolote (A92) 4.8km (2006 to 30th March 2015) – project – map
*Spain A44:* Albolote (A92) – Atarfe (N432) 3km (2007 to 30th March 2015) – project – map
*Spain A54:* Guntin-North – Nadela (A6) 23.3km (? to 30th March 2015) – ? – map
*Spain A11:* Castrillo de la Vega – Fresnillo de las Duenas 13.7km (? to 31st March 2015) – ? – map

*Croatia A11:* Busevec – Lekenik 11.2km (April 2010 to 22nd April 2015) – ? – map
*Italy A52:* Fiera di Milano (A8) – Novate Milanese ~2km (April 2014 to 27th April 2015) – project – map

*Spain A66:* Castrogonzalo (A6) – Zamora-North 49.0km (August 2013 to 12th May 2015) – ? – map
*Italy A58:* Ornate (A4) – Pozzuolo Martesana (SP103) 9km (2012 to 16th May 2015) – project – map
*Italy A58:* Comazzo – Cerro al Lambro (A1) 17km (2012 to 16th May 2015) – project – map
*Spain Ma30:* Cas Capita – Son Ferriol 3.5km (July 2013 to 20th May 2015) – ? – map
*Italy A59:* Grandate (A9) – Albate 3km (2010 to 23rd May 2015) – project – map
*The Netherlands N62:* Hoogedijk (N61) – Terneuzen-South (Sluiskil Tunnel) 4.8km (November 2011 to 23rd May 2015) – project – map
*Bulgaria A4:* Dimitrovgrad – Harmanli 31.5km (July 2011 to 28th May 2015) – project – map
*United Kingdom NI-A8:* Coleman's Corner – south of Ballynure (A57) 3.7km (August 2012 to 29th May 2015) – project – map
*United Kingdom NI-A8:* north of Ballynure – Millbrook (A36) 7.3km (August 2012 to 29th May 2015) – project – map

*Slovenia H6:* Izola – Semedela 5.2km (September 2010 to 5th June 2015) – project – map
*Bulgaria A4:* Kapitan Petko Voyvoda – east of Svilengrad 8.9km (Spring 2011 to 7th June 2015) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*Hungary M85:* Kony – Enese 2.3km (June 2013 to 16th June 2015) – ? – map
*Hungary M85:* Rabapatona – Györ (M1) 6.8km (June 2013 to 16th June 2015) – ? – map
*Italy SP415 Lodi:* Spino d'Adda – Dovera 6.5km (July 2013 to 22nd June 2015) – project – map
*Norway E6:* Korslund – Langset 3.8km (2012 to 25th June 2015) – project – map
*Canada ON-401:* Windsor-Lamelle Street – Windsor-Howard Avenue ~8km (August 2011 to 29th June 2015) – project – map
*Spain A491:* Rota (A2078) – El Puerto de Santa Maria-West 9km (2013 to 29th June 2015) – ? – map
*Germany A448:* rededication AD Bochum-West – AS Bochum-South 5.0km (Mid 2015) – project – map
*The Netherlands N261:* Waalwijk (A59) – Tilburg-North 7km (September 2012 to Mid 2015) – ? – map

*France N88:* La Baraque St-Jean – La Mothe 13.7km (December 2010 to 2nd July 2015) – project – map
*Spain A334:* Albox – Arboleas 8.7km (2007 to 3rd July 2015) – project – map
*France A466:* Quincieux (A46) – Les Cheres (A6) 4km (? to 4th July 2015) – project – map
*Sweden E6:* Tanumshede – Palen 7km (2013 to 6th July 2015) – project – map
*Italy SS106:* Roccella Jonica-Canne – Gioiosa-East 8km (May 2013 to 9th July 2015) – project – map
*Italy SS106:* Gioiosa-East – Gioiosa Jonica 4km (September 2011 to 9th July 2015) – project – map
*Spain BU30:* Quintanaduenas – Villatoro (A73) ~3km (? to 9th July 2015) – ? – map
*Spain BU30:* Villatoro (A73) – Villimar ~2km (? to 9th July 2015) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*Slovakia D1:* Dubna Skala – Turany 16.2km (December 2011 to 10th July 2015) – project – map
*Slovakia R3:* Martin (D1) – Martin 1.7km (December 2011 to 10th July 2015) – project – map
*Hungary M43:* Mako – HU/RO border (Nagylak) 23.1km (October 2012 to 11th July 2015) – project – map
*Romania A1:* HU/RO border (Nadlac) – Nadlac 2.5km (October 2011 to 11th July 2015) – ? – map
*Romania A1:* Pecica – Arad-West 10.5km (October 2011 to 11th July 2015) – project – map
*Denmark PR17:* Traervej – Ballerup 5km (Fall 2012 to 13th July 2015) – project – map
*Ireland M11:* Rathnew – Arklow-North 16.5km (June 2013 to 13th July 2015) – project – map
*Bulgaria A3:* Marino pole – Kulata 3.2km (April 2012 to 16th July 2015) [1st c/w] – project – map
*Morocco A8:* Berrechid (A7) – Khouribga 75km (April 2010 to 16th July 2015) – ? – map
*Germany A26:* AS Horneburg – AS Jork 4.6km (Summer 2006 to 17th July 2015) [direction Hamburg] – project – map
*Italy A12:* south of Mignone bridge – Civitavecchia-Aurelia 4km (October 2011 to 17th July 2015) – project – map
*Poland S8:* Warsaw-Janki (DK7) – Opacz (S2) 6.3km (March 2014 to 17th July 2015) – project – map
*United Kingdom A453:* Kegworth (M1) – Clifton 8.8km (January 2013 to 20th July 2015) – project – map
*France D177:* Guignen – Le Tertre ~2km (? to 22nd July 2015) – ? – map
*Poland S69:* Buczkowice – Zywiec-Sola 9.5km (August 2010 to 24th July 2015) – project – map
*United Kingdom A465:* Tredegar – Brynmawr 7.8km (January 2012 to 28th July 2015) – project – map
*Spain A15:* Huertas de Sincona – Medinaceli (A2) ~2km (? to 29th July 2015) – ? – map
*Bulgaria A3:* Marino pole – Kulata 3.2km (April 2012 to 31st July 2015) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Bulgaria A3:* south of Sandanski – Marino pole 11.5km (April 2012 to 31st July 2015) – project – map
*Hungary M60:* Keszü – Pecs 1.8km (January 2014 to 31st July 2015) [1st c/w] – project – map
*Italy A12:* Tarquinia-Tuscania-Viterbo – south of Mignone bridge 10.5km (October 2011 to 31st July 2015) – project – map

*Bulgaria A2:* Panayot Volovo – Belokopitovo 4.9km (August 2013 to 3rd August 2015) – ? – map
*The Netherlands N356:* Broeksterwald – De Westereen 2.8km (December 2012 to 17th August 2015) – project – map
*Portugal N125:* Faro-North – Rio Seco 2.5km (2009 to 17th August 2015) – project – map
*Russia P268:* Azov-South – Koysug-West 20km (? to 26th August 2015) – ? – map
*Italy A31:* Agugliaro – Noventa Vicentina 6km (September 2005 to 31st August 2015) – project – map

*Germany A71:* Etzleben – AS Sömmerda-East 11.4km (June 2010 to 3rd September 2015) – project – map
*Hungary M85:* Csorna-East (M86) – Kony 5.8km (June 2013 to 9th September 2015) – ? – map
*Hungary M86:* Szilsarkany – north of Csorna-East (M85) 9.3km (June 2013 to 9th September 2015) – ? – map
*Hungary M86:* north of Csorna-East (M85) – north of Csorna 1.1km (June 2013 to 9th September 2015) [1st c/w] – ? – map
*Russia A121:* Sosnovo – Steklyannyy 22.8km (? to 11th September 2015) – ? – map
*Canada ON-400:* Murdock River Road (ON-637) – north of Alban 9km (Summer 2012 to 11th September 2015) – project – map
*The Netherlands N381:* Wijnjewoude – Donkerbroek 5.5km (May 2014 to 14th September 2015) – ? – map
*Poland DK7:* Warsaw-Janki (S8) – Sekocin Stary 2.0km (September 2014 to 17th September 2015) – project – map
*Spain LU12:* Lugo-Torron – Vilamoure 3.6km (? to 17th September 2015) – ? – map
*Sri Lanka E02:* Kadawatha (E04) – Kaduwela 8.9km (February 2012 to 17th September 2015) – project – map
*Hungary M86:* Szeleste – Hegyfalu 7.5km (October 2013 to 18th September 2015) – ? – map
*Czech Republic MO:* Prague-Malovanka – Prague-Troja 5.5km (2007 to 19th September 2015) – project – map
*Poland S8:* rededication Warsaw-Powazkowska – Warsaw-Modlinska 4.6km (20th September 2015) – project – map
*Luxembourg A7:* Lorentzweiler – Waldhaff 8.5km (2003 to 23rd September 2015) – project – map
*Spain A21:* west of Sigües – Sigües (A-1601) 3.5km (? to 23rd September 2015) – ? – map
*Spain CA35:* Cadiz – Barrio Rio San Pedro (CA36) 4.8km (? to 24th September 2015) – ? – map
*Spain A316:* Torrequebradilla – Puente del Obispo-South 6.7km (? to 25th September 2015) – project – map
*Spain A316:* Baeza-West – Ubeda-West (A316R) 6.8km (? to 25th September 2015) – project – map
*The Netherlands N356:* Dokkum-South – Broeksterwald 4km (December 2012 to 28th September 2015) – project – map

*Spain A32:* Linares-West – Ibros 11.3km (2007 to 2nd October 2015) – ? – map
*Russia M5:* Travniki – west of Timiryazevskiy 11km (Summer 2012 to 5th October 2015) – ? – map
*Belarus MKAD2:* Haroski (P28) – Ostroshitskij Gorodok (M3) 28km (Early 2014 to 6th October 2015) – ? – map
*France D170:* Bonneuil-en-France – Gonesse 3km (? to 6th October 2015) [direction Bonneuil-en-France] – ? – map
*Croatia D?:* Mokrice (A2) – Andrasevec 4.5km (2012 to 7th October 2015) [1st c/w]– ? – map
*Spain A7:* Carchuna – Castell de Ferro 10.1km (? to 7th October 2015) – ? – map
*Czech Republic I11:* Mokre Lazce – Ostrava-Krasne Pole 9.8km (January 2009 to 13th October 2015) – project – map
*Spain A27:* Valls-South – Morell 9.5km (>= 2007 to 13th October 2015) – ? – map
*Spain A316:* west of Mancha Real – north of Mancha Real 8.5km (? to 16th October 2015) – project – map
*Sweden R40:* Dallebo – Hester 17km (2012 to 17th October 2015) – project – map
*Austria A9:* Bosrucktunnel 7.3km (2007 to 19th October 2015) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Slovakia D1:* Janovce – Levoca 9.0km (June 2011 to 20th October 2015) – project – map
*Spain A54:* Palas-West – Guntin-North 14.9km (? to 20th October 2015) – ? – map
*Bulgaria A3:* Dupnitsa – Blagoevgrad ~40km (July 2013 to 22nd October 2015) – project – map
*Bulgaria II18:* Kakach river – Lyulin (A6) 3.0km (September 2012 to 22nd October 2015) – project – map
*Canada QC-A73:* Sainte-Marie – Vallee-Jonction 11km (2014 to 23rd October 2015) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Spain A8:* Torrelavega – San Vitores 25.5km (? to 24th October 2015) – ? – map
*Kosovo ?:* Prishtina (R6/R7) – Prishtina-South (M2) 3km (October 2014 to 25th October 2015) – ? – map
*Germany A23:* AS Itzehoe-Center – south of Stör bridge 2.5km (January 2007 to 26th October 2015) – project – map
*Bulgaria A4:* Chirpan – Dimitrovgrad 33.8km (October 2011 to 29th October 2015) – project – map
*Canada QC-A410:* Sherbrooke-Rue Belvedere Sud – Lennoxville (QC-143) 2.7km (2012 to 29th October 2015) – project – map
*Germany B10:* Walmersbach – AS Hinterweidenthal 2.5km (June 2010 to 30th October 2015) – project – map
*The Netherlands A15:* rededication Oostvoorne – Rozenburg 15km (31st October 2015) – ? – map

*Croatia A11:* Jakusevec (A3) – Velika Gorica 8.5km (April 2006 to 3rd November 2015) – ? – map
*Croatia D2:* Osijek (Z4085) – Osijek (Z4091) 4.6km (September 2011 to 5th November 2015) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*Italy A36:* Lomazzo (A9) – Lentate sul Seveso (SS35) 7.5km (October 2012 to 5th November 2015) – project – map
*Czech Republic D6:* Bosov – Lubenec 4.1km (May 2010 to 10th November 2015) – project – map
*Slovakia R2:* Pstrusa – Krivan 10.4km (November 2013 to 10th November 2015) – project – map
*Canada QC-A73:* Notre-Dame-des-Pins – Saint-Georges-North 5.4km (July 2012 to 11th November 2015) – ? – map
*France D177:* north of Loheac – south of Loheac ~3km (2013 to 12th November 2015) – ? – map
*Norway Fv557:* Liavatnet – Sandeide 4.2km (April 2011 to 12th November 2015) – project – map
*Poland S61:* Szczuczyn-North – north of Szczuczyn-West 3.7km (August 2012 to 13th November 2015) [1st c/w] – project – map
*Poland S61:* north of Szczuczyn-West – south of Szczuczyn-West 1.5km (August 2012 to 13th November 2015) – project – map
*Poland S61:* south of Szczuczyn-West – Koniecki Male 2.9km (August 2012 to 13th November 2015) [1st c/w] – project – map
*Spain A316:* Puente del Obispo-South - Puente del Obispo-North 6.0km (? to 16th November 2015) – project – map
*Spain A316:* Puente del Obispo-North – Baeza-West 5.3km (? to 16th November 2015) – project – map
*Canada QC-A85:* Note-Dame-du-Lac – Lac Martin 7.5km (2012 to 18th November 2015) – project – map
*Pakistan M4:* Khanewal – Multan 57km (August 2009 to 21st November 2015) – ? – map
*Canada ON-401:* Windsor-Ojibway – Windsor-Lamelle Street ~3km (August 2011 to 21st November 2015) – project – map
*Bosnia and Herzegovina ?:* Butila (A1) – Brijesce 3.5km (October 2010 to 24th November 2015) – project – map
*Finland Vt8:* Marsku – Raisio-North 9km (February 2014 to 27th November 2015) – project – map
*Serbia A1:* Vladicin han – Donji Neradovac 26.3km (April 2012 to 28th November 2015) – project – map
*The Netherlands N381:* Drachten (A7) – Wijnjewoude 5.0km (May 2014 to 30th November 2015) – ? – map
*Slovakia D1:* Levoca – Jablonov 9.5km (June 2012 to 30th November 2015) – project – map

*Austria S36:* west of Sankt Georgen – east of Sankt Georgen ~1.5km (April 2013 to 1st December 2015) – project – map
*Italy A1:* Aglio – Barberino 6.1km (2004 to 5th December 2015) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Spain A8009:* San Jose de la Rinconada-West – San Jose de la Rinconada-South 1.5km (? to 9th December 2015) – project – map
*France N164:* west of Loudeac – Loudeac-North (D700) 4.1km (? to 10th December 2015) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*Poland S8:* Paszkow – Warsaw-Janki (DK7) 3.8km (March 2014 to 14th December 2015) – project – map
*Russia M29:* Mesker-Yurt (P217) – Ilaskhan-Yurt 15km (2012 to 14th December 2015) – ? – map
*United Kingdom A380:* Newton Abbot – Torquay 5.5km (October 2012 to 15th December 2015) – project – map
*France D170:* Bonneuil-en-France – Gonesse 3km (? to 17th December 2015) [direction Gonesse] – ? – map
*Slovakia D1:* Fricovce – Svinia 11.2km (December 2011 to 17th December 2015) – project – map
*France N79:* Bresnay – Chemilly 6.3km (? to 18th December 2015) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Spain A27:* Valls-North – Valls-South 5.7km (>= 2007 to 18th December 2015) – ? – map
*Spain TF1:* Vera de Erques – Adeje 7km (? to 18th December 2015) – ? – map
*The Netherlands A4:* Delft – Schiedam-North 7km (April 2012 to 18th December 2015) [direction The Hague] – project – map
*The Netherlands A4:* Delft – Schiedam-North 7km (April 2012 to 20th December 2015) [direction Rotterdam] – project – map
*Austria S10:* Freistadt-South – Unterweitersdorf 13.6km (Spring 2012 to 20th December 2015) – project – map
*Germany A14:* AK Schwerin – AS Grabow 14.4km (November 2012 to 21st December 2015) – ? – map
*Germany A14:* AS Groß Warnow – AS Karstädt 10.8km (October 2013 to 21st December 2015) – project – map
*France D177:* Renac – Sainte-Marie 2.0km (? to 23rd December 2015) – ? – map
*France D498:* Bonson-West – Bonson-East 3.1km (? to 23rd December 2015) – ? – map
*Italy A1var:* La Quercia – Aglio 37km (2004 to 23rd December 2015) – project – map
*Romania A1:* Timisoara-East – Balint (A6) 35.6km (2011 to 23rd December 2015) – ? – map
*Greece A25:* Neo Petritsi – Kamaroto ~10km (? to ~23rd December 2015) – project – map
*Canada NS-125:* Sydney-Churchill Drive – Sydney-Grand Lake Road 5.5km (2010/11 to 24th December 2015) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*Bulgaria I1:* Montana bypass 12.5km (September 2013 to 29th December 2015) – project – map
*Spain FV2:* Matas Blancas – Costa Calma 7.4km (? to 29th December 2015) – ? – map
*Bulgaria SNST:* Trebich (II18) – Iliyantsi-Rozhen Boulevard 2.5km (February 2015 to 30th December 2015) – project – map
*Bulgaria SNST:* Benkovski-Lazar Mihailov Boulevard – Sofia-East (A2) 10.1km (February 2015 to 30th December 2015) – project – map
*Serbia A4:* Crvena Reka – Ciflik 12.7km (October 2011 to 30th December 2015) – project – map
*Belarus MKAD2:* Rakaw (M6) – Haroski (P28) 18km (Early 2014 to Late December 2015) – ? – map

I think it's not necessary to provide a list sorted by country because each country list is sorted by years. It's quite easy to identify the countries' 2015 openings.


----------



## MichiH

*Expected 2016 openings*

January 2016:
*Italy SS597:* Codrongianos (SS131) – Ploaghe 2.4km (September 2013 to January 2016) – project – map
*Italy SP1 BT:* Andria-North-East – Trani-North (SS16bis) 7.5km (January 2014 to January 2016) – ? – map
*Portugal A26-1:* Santo Andre – Sines (A26) 10.8km (September 2010 to January 2016) – ? – map
*Portugal A26:* Azinheira (IC1) – Santa Margarida do Sado 7km (September 2010 to January 2016) – ? – map
*Turkey O5:* Altinova – Gemlik 40km (2013 to January 2016) – project – map

Early 2016:
*Morocco A5:* El Jadida – Safi 143km (April 2013 to Early 2016) – ? – map
*Iran Fwy6:* Omrabad – Dakhan 28km (? to Early 2016) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*Italy SS199:* west of Olbia-South (SS131DCN) – Olbia-Airport 2.5km (June 2012 to Early 2016) – project – map
*Spain AC15:* A Coruna Outer Port – Pastoriza (AG55) ~5km (< 2011 to Early 2016) – ? – map

March 2016:
*Serbia A1:* Dobanovci – west of Ostruznica bridge 10.1km (May 2014 to Early March 2016) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Italy SS96 Barese:* north of Altamura – Mellitto 10km (December 2013 to March 2016) – ? – map
*Italy SS597:* Monti/Telti – Enas 7.2km (December 2013 to March 2016) – project – map
*Poland DW902:* Gliwice-Jezioranskiego – Gliwice-Kujawska 5.4km (December 2012 to March 2016) – project – map
*Portugal A4:* Padronelo – Vila Real 25.4km (June 2009 to March 2016) – ? – map
*Spain GC3:* Arucas – Tamaraceite-West 3.5km (? to 30th March 2016) – ? – map

April 2016:
*Greece A71:* Leuktro (A7) – Sparti 46km (? to April 2016) – project – map
*Italy SS318:* Valfabbrica – Pianello 8.5km (2009 to April 2016) – project – map
*Poland DK89:* Gdansk-Letnica – Gdansk-Przerobka 2.9km (October 2011 to April 2016) – project – map

May 2016:
*Poland A4:* Rzeszow-East – Jaroslaw-West 41.2km (September 2010 to May 2016) – project – map
*Serbia A1:* Grabovnica – Grdelica 5.6km (June 2012 to May 2016) – project – map
*Slovakia R2:* Ruskovce – Pravotice 9.6km (January 2014 to May 2016) [1st c/w] – project – map

Spring 2016:
*Albania A3:* Tirana – Mushqeta ~17km (April 2011 to Spring 2016) – ? – map
*Bulgaria SNST:* Iliyantsi-Rozhen Boulevard – Benkovski-Lazar Mihailov Boulevard 3.0km (October 2015 to Spring 2016) – ? – map
*Canada ON-407:* Pickering-Brock Road – Oshawa-Harmony Road 22km (2013 to Spring 2016) – project – map
*Canada ON-412:* Whitby (ON-407) – Whitby (ON-401) 10km (2013 to Spring 2016) – project – map
*Italy SS223:* Monticiano – Civitella Paganico 11km (2013 to Spring 2016) – project – map
*Luxembourg A13:* west of Hellange – east of Hellange 1.4km (October 2014 to Spring 2016) – project – map

June 2016:
*Italy SPV:* Montecchio Maggiore (A4) – Montecchio Maggiore (SR11) 1.2km (October 2014 to June 2016) – project – map
*Italy SS597:* Ploaghe – Ardara 9.4km (September 2013 to June 2016) – project – map
*Italy SS597:* Enas – west of Olbia-South (SS131DCN) 8.4km (December 2013 to June 2016) – project – map
*Serbia A4:* Pirot-East – Dimitrovgrad-West 14.3km (2010 to June 2016) – project – map
*Spain B25:* Cornella (A2) – Sant Boi de Llobregat (C32) 2km (2009 to June 2016) – project – map
*Germany A23:* south of Stör bridge – AS Itzehoe-South 2.0km (2010 to 30th June 2016) – project – map

July 2016:
*Italy SS640:* Cannemaschi – Caltanissetta (A19) 34km (April 2012 to July 2016) – project – map
*Slovakia R2:* Zvolen-East – Pstrusa 7.8km (September 2014 to July 2016) – project – map

Mid 2016:
*Germany B535:* AS Mannheim-Friedrichsfeld – AS Schwetzingen-Center 1.9km (December 2010 to Mid 2016) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Italy SPV:* Thiene (A31) – Breganze-West ~4km (November 2011 to Mid 2016) – project – map
*Italy SS77:* Foligno (SS3) – Colfiorito 19km (November 2009 to Mid 2016) – project – map
*Italy SS77:* Bavareto – Pontelatrave 8km (November 2009 to Mid 2016) – project – map
*Italy SS318:* Casacastalda – Valfabbrica 6.8km (< 2007 to Mid 2016) [~4km 1st c/w only] – project – map
*Morocco A3:* Rabat-East (A1/A2) – Sale El Jadida 5.1km (2010 to Mid 2016) – ? – map
*Morocco A3:* Sale El Jadida – Skhirat (A3) 36.0km (2010 to Mid 2016) – ? – map

August 2016:
*Bulgaria II18:* Trebich (SNST) – Kakach river 5.5km (October 2015 to August 2016) – ? – map
*Greece A7:* Thouria – Kalamata-East 11km (? to August 2016) – ? – map
*Greece A29:* Krystalopigi – Koromilia 15km (2012 to August 2016) – project – map
*Italy SR8:* Talsano-North – Pulsano-East 11km (August 2014 to August 2016) – ? – map
*Poland A1:* Lodz-North (A2) – Tuszyn 40.6km (March 2013 to August 2016) – project – map
*Poland S8:* Rzgow – Lodz-South (A1) 5.1km (October 2011 to August 2016) [opening with A1] – project – map
*Serbia A2:* Ljig – Boljkovci 10.7km (2012 to August 2016) – project – map
*Serbia A2:* Boljkovci – Takovo 12.6km (2012 to August 2016) – project – map
*Serbia A2:* Takovo – Preljina 17.1km (2012 to August 2016) – project – map

Summer 2016:
*Bosnia and Herzegovina ?:* Prnjavor – Johovac 36.6km (May 2013 to Summer 2016) – project – map
*Canada ON-400:* north of Alban – north of French River (ON-607) 11km (Summer 2012 to Summer 2016) – project – map
*Greece A8:* Xylokastro – Kiato 12km (2008 to Summer 2016) – project – map
*Greece A8:* Kiato – Korinthos (A7) 25km (2008 to Summer 2016) – project – map
*Hungary M86:* Hegyfalu – Szilsarkany 33.4km (October 2013 to Summer 2016) – ? – map
*Romania A1:* Dumbrava – Margina 15km (2013 to Summer 2016) – project – map

September 2016:
*Germany B33:* AS Offenburg-Zunsweier – AS Gengenbach-North 2.8km (October 2010 to September 2016) – ? – map
*Serbia A1:* Grdelica – Caricina dolina 11.8km (September 2013 to September 2016) – project – map

October 2016:
*Canada AB-216:* Edmonton-Manning Drive (AB-215) – Edmonton-Yellowhead Highway (16) 8.5km (July 2012 to October 2016) – project – map
*Slovakia D3:* Svrcinovec (R5) – Skalite-West 12.3km (October 2013 to October 2016) [1st c/w] – project – map
*Slovakia D3:* Skalite-West – Skalite-East 3.0km (November 1997 to October 2016) [1st c/w] – project – map
*Spain A14:* Alguaire – Lleida (A2) ~8km (? to October 2016) – ? – map
*Spain AG55:* Berdoias – Baio 17km (2011 to October 2016) – ? – map
*Spain AG55:* Baio – Carballo-South 27km (2011 to October 2016) – ? – map

November 2016:
*Poland S19:* Lublin-Slawinek (S17) – Lublin-Weglin 10.8km (November 2014 to November 2016) – project – map

2016:
*Albania A4:* Mbrostar Ura – Levan 22km (2013 to 2016) – ? – map
*Canada NS-104:* Antigonish-Beach Hill Road – Antigonish-Taylor's Road 7.5km (Spring 2012 to 2016) – ? – map
*Canada ON-417:* Arnprior-Scheel Drive – Arnprior-Campbell Drive 5.3km (2014 to 2016) – ? – map
*Croatia D10:* Gradec – Krizevci 11.5km (? to 2016) – ? – map
*France A507:* Frais Vallon – Marseille-East (A50) 5.2km (1993 to 2016) – project – map
*Greece A25:* Kato Christos – Strymoniko ~21km (? to 2016) – project – map
*Greece A27:* Niki – Florina 14.5km (2011 to 2016) – project – map
*Italy SS96 Barese:* Mellitto – Toritto 5.4km (March 2010 to 2016) – ? – map
*Italy SS640:* Agrigento – Canicatti 8km (March 2009 to 2016) – project – map
*Kosovo M9:* Gllareve – Gjergjice 10km (June 2014 to 2016) – ? – map
*The Netherlands N62:* Heinkenszand (A58) – 's-Heerenhoek (N254) 5.3km (August 2014 to 2016) – project – map
*The Netherlands N356:* De Westereen – Burgum 10km (June 2014 to 2016) – project – map
*The Netherlands N356:* Burgum – Nijega (N31) 5km (2014/15 to 2016) – project – map
*Norway E18:* Retvet – Knapstad 6.2km (2013 to 2016) – project – map
*Norway Rv4:* Lunner/Gran – Jaren 9.3km (2013 to 2016) – project – map
*Romania A3:* Nadaselu – Gilau 8.7km (July 2014 to 2016) – ? – map
*Russia M4:* Voronezh – Rogachevka 29km (April 2014 to 2016) – ? – map
*Russia M7:* Vyazovka – Sheloksha 14.7km (2008/09 to 2016) – ? – map
*Russia ZSD:* Saint Petersburg-Staraya Derevnya – Saint Petersburg-Petrolesport 11.7km (March 2013 to 2016) – project – map
*Spain A2:* Macanet de la Selva (C35) – Sils 2.7km (December 2014 to 2016) – ? – map
*Spain A23:* Caldearenas – Alto de Monrepos ~5km (< 2009 to 2016) – ? – map
*Spain A33:* La Font de la Figuera (A35) – Caudete (A31) 12.5km (? to 2016) – ? – map
*Spain A44:* Atarfe (N432) – Santa Fe (A92G) 3km (2007 to 2016) – project – map
*Spain GR43:* Pinos Puente – Atarfe (A44) 9.7km (? to 2016) – project – map
*Spain BU30:* Villalbilla de Burgos (A231) – Quintanaduenas ~8km (? to 2016) – ? – map
*Spain N636:* Gerediaga – Elorrio 6.4km (2012 to 2016) – ? – map
*Turkey O5:* Gebze (O4) – Altinova 12km (2013 to 2016) – project – map
*United Kingdom M90:* Queensferry Crossing 4km (September 2011 to 2016) – project – map

Fall 2016:
*Canada QC-A73:* Beauceville – Notre-Dame-des-Pins 8.0km (April 2015 to Fall 2016) – ? – map
*Croatia D?:* Andrasevec – Bedekovcina 5.0km (March 2015 to Fall 2016) [1st c/w]– ? – map
*Denmark PR15:* Funder – Harup 17.5km (2010 to Fall 2016) – project – map
*Finland Vt8:* Nousianinen – Masku 3km (February 2014 to Fall 2016) – project – map

Late 2016:
*ArgentinaRN5:* Jauregui – Lujan-East 10.6km (2005 to Late 2016) – ? – map
*Czech Republic D8:* Rehlovice – Bilinka 12.4km (November 2007 to Late 2016) – project – map
*France N27:* Arques-la-Bataille – Manehouville 7.7km (July 2012 to Late 2016) – ? – map
*France D222:* Tregueux-La Croix Gibat – Tregueux-Perray (N12) 2.5km (? to Late 2016) – project – map
*France N141:* La Vigerie – Saint-Yrieix 5.5km (? to Late 2016) – ? – map
*France D177:* Le Tertre – north of Loheac 3.5km (2013 to Late 2016) – ? – map
*France D177:* Pipriac – Courbouton ~4.5km (? to Late 2016) – ? – map
*Germany A448:* AS Altenbochum (East) – AK Bochum/Witten 1.4km (October 2012 to Late 2016) – project – map
*Germany A661:* AS Frankfurt-Friedberger Landstraße – AS Frankfurt-East 2.2km (November 2007 to Late 2016) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Macedonia A1:* Demir Kapija – Smokvica 28.2km (2012 to Late 2016) – project – map
*The Netherlands A2:* Maastricht-Kruisdonk – Maastricht-Europaplein 3km (2010 to Late 2016) – project – map
*Romania A1:* Dobra – Ilia 10km (2013 to Late 2016) – ? – map
*Romania A10:* Turda (A3) – Decea 16.8km (July 2014 to Late 2016) – ? – map
*Romania A10:* Decea – Aiud 8.5km (July 2014 to Late 2016) – ? – map
*Serbia A4:* Dimitrovgrad-West – Gradinje 8.6km (2010 to Late 2016) [contract canceled] – project – map
*Turkey ?:* Kazlicesme – Selimye 10.8km (February 2011 to Late 2016) – project – map
*Turkey O5:* Gemlik – Bursa-North (O33) 27km (2013 to Late 2016) – project – map
*Turkey O6:* west of Odayeri (O?) – Sultanbeyli-East ~60km (2013 to Late 2016) – project – map
*Turkey O?:* Odayeri (O6) – Mahmutbey (O3) 20km (? to Late 2016) – ? – map
*Turkey O?:* Umraniye (O2) – Kuzey (O6) 14km (? to Late 2016) – ? – map
*United Kingdom A556:* Bowdon (M56) – Over Tabley (M6) 7.5km (November 2014 to Late 2016) – project – map

December 2016:
*Poland S8:* Zambrow-East – Mezenin 15.4km (August 2014 to December 2016) – project – map
*Serbia A1:* Srpska Kuca – Levosoje 8.0km (Fall 2015 to December 2016) – project – map
*Serbia A4:* Prosek – Crvena Reka 22.5km (March 2012 to December 2016) – project – map
*Serbia A4:* Ciflik – Stanicenje 12.1km (June 2013 to December 2016) – project – map
*Serbia A4:* Stanicenje – Pirot-East 16.7km (June 2013 to December 2016) – project – map

>= 2016:
*Croatia D12:* Vrbovec (A12) – Farkasevac 10.5km (? to >= 2016) – ? – map
*Greece A52:* Aktio – Loutraki 35km (2009 to >= 2016) – ? – map
*Greece A52:* Loutraki – Ambraktia (A5) 13km (2009 to >= 2016) – ? – map
*Spain A21:* Santa Cilia – Jaca-West 9.0km (? to >= 2016) – ? – map


----------



## ukraroad

Is it true A1 Poland near Lodz was delayed by four months? I remember in 2014 when I was editing A1 in Wiki the date was April, not August 2016


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Austria (> click <):
*A5:* Poysbrunn – Schrick 25km (April 2015 to 2017 --> Late 2017) – project – map (source)

- Germany (> click <):
*A448:* AS Altenbochum (East) – AK Bochum/Witten 1.4km (October 2012 to Late 2016 --> Summer 2017) – project – map (source)
*A661:* AS Frankfurt-Friedberger Landstraße – AS Frankfurt-East 2.2km (November 2007 to Late 2016 --> Late 2017) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)

- Italy (> click <):
*NEW A52:* rededication Novate Milanese – Paderno Dugnano (SS35) ~6km (1st July 2016) – project – map (source; source)

- Poland (> click <):
*NEW S3:* Niedoradz – Nowa Sol-South 17.3km (March 2016 to August 2018) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)
*NEW S8:* Wyszkow-North – Poreba 13.0km (March 2016 to July 2018) – ? – map (source)
*S8:* Poreba – Brok --> Poreba – Ostrow Mazowiecka-South 16.1km (February 2016 --> March 2016 to July 2018) – project --> ? – map (source)
*NEW S8:* Ostrow Mazowiecka-North – Prosienica 9.4km (March 2016 to August 2018) – ? – map (source)
*S10:* Walcz-West – Witankowo 17.8km (November 2015 to June 2018) – ? --> project – map (source)
*DW902:* Gliwice-Jezioranskiego – Gliwice-Kujawska 5.4km (December 2012 to March 2016 --> 20th March 2016) – project – map (source)

- Spain (> click <):
*A23:* Arguis – Congosto de Isuela 3km (? --> 2007 to _suspended_ --> ?) [2nd c/w] – ? – map (source)
*FV2:* Costa Calma – north of El Salmo 6.9km (? to ? --> Summer 2016) – ? – map (source)
*Ma30:* Cas Capita – Son Ferriol --> Cas Capita - north of Son Ferriol 3.5km (July 2013 to 20th May 2015) – ? – map (source)
*NEW Ma30:* north of Son Ferriol-North – Son Ferriol-South (Ma15) ~2km (2015 to ?) [contract canceled] – ? – map (source)


*Recent openings: > click <.*

*Upcoming openings: > click <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## Yilku1

MichiH said:


> *Argentina* (map)
> 
> *RN7:* San Andres de Giles-East – Lujan-West 23.9km (2012 to 4th March 2016) – ? – map


Today the highway is finished


----------



## detreinbek

May be this is of interest ??
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_der_Autobahnen_in_Malaysia
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malaysian_Expressway_System


----------



## MichiH

^^ I'll only add new countries if one provides an initial (and complete) list.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Argentina (> click <):
*RN7:* San Andres de Giles-East – Lujan-West 23.9km (2012 to ? --> 4th March 2016) – ? – map (source)

- Germany (> click <): (source)
*B300:* AS Dasing (A8) – AS Aichach-West ~4km (October 2014 to 2018 --> Fall 2018) – project --> project – map
*B535:* AS Mannheim-Friedrichsfeld – AS Schwetzingen-Center 1.9km (December 2010 to Mid 2016 --> Late June 2016) [2nd c/w] – project – map

- Poland (> click <):
*NEW A1:* Czestochowa-South – Wozniki 16.7km (March 2016 to June 2019) – ? – map (source)
*NEW S6:* Bielice (S11) – Sianow-East 19.3km (March 2016 to July 2018) – ? – map (source)
*NEW S11:* Bielice (S6) – Koszalin-West 2.0km (March 2016 to July 2018) – ? – map (source)
*S5:* Ornowo – Ostroda South (S7) --> Ostroda-South (S7) – Ornowo 8.7km (June 2015 to August 2017) – project – map (source: S5 main direction is north-south)
*S7:* Ostroda-South (DK16) – Olsztynek-West (S51) --> Ostroda-South (S5) – Olsztynek-West (S51) 20.1km (April 2015 to June 2017) – project – map
*S7:* Ostroda North – Ostroda South (DK16) --> Ostroda North – Ostroda-South (S5) 9.7km (June 2015 to August 2017) – project – map


*Recent openings: > click <.*

*Upcoming openings: > click <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## Yilku1

MichiH said:


> *Argentina* (map)
> 
> *RN9:* Yala – west of Jujuy 12.9km (2011 to ?) – ? – map


Estimated opening: Late 2016


----------



## izanokk

Yilku1 said:


> Estimated opening: Late 2016



yes, it is estimated that in August 2016 the completed... 900 million dollars for 12 km...hno::bash:


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Argentina (> click <):
*RN9:* Yala – west of Jujuy 12.9km (2011 to ? --> August 2016) – ? – map (source)

- France (> click <):
*NEW N57:* Devecey – north of Ecole-Valentin (A36) 4.5km (March 2015 to 2019) – ? – map (source)

- Hungary (> click <):
*M86:* Hegyfalu – Szilsarkany 33.4km (October 2013 to Summer 2016 --> Fall 2016) – ? – map (source)

- Italy (> click <): (source)
*SS199:* west of Olbia-South (SS131DCN) – Olbia-Airport 2.5km (June 2012 to Early 2016 --> Mid 2016) – project --> project – map
*SS597:* Codrongianos (SS131) – Ploaghe 2.4km (September 2013 to Early 2016 --> 2016) – project --> project – map
*SS597:* Monti/Telti – Enas 7.2km (December 2013 to March 2016) – project --> project – map
*SS597:* Ploaghe – Ardara 9.4km (September 2013 to June 2016) – project --> project – map
*SS597:* Enas – west of Olbia-South (SS131DCN) 8.4km (December 2013 to June 2016) – project --> project – map
*SS597:* Monti-West – Monti/Telti 6.4km (February 2015 to February 2017) – project --> project – map
*SS597:* Martis (SS132) – west of Oschiri 11.9km (August 2014 to March 2017) – project --> project – map
*SS597:* Berchidda – Monti-West 9.4km (June 2014 to June 2018) – project --> project – map

- Poland (> click <):
*DK89:* Gdansk-Letnica – Gdansk-Przerobka 2.9km (October 2011 to April 2016 --> May 2016) – project – map (source)

- Turkey (> click <):
*O5:* Gebze (O4) – Altinova 12km (2013 to 2016 --> Late August 2016) – project – map (source)


*Recent openings: > click <.*

*Upcoming openings: > click <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Austria (> click <):
*S7:* Riegersdorf (A2) – Dobersdorf 14.8km (May 2015 to 2021 --> 2022) – project – map (source)

- Bosnia and Herzegovina (> click <): (source)
*?:* Prnjavor – Johovac 36.6km (May 2013 to Summer 2016 --> June 2016) – project – map
*?:* Mahovljani – Prnjavor 35.3km (October 2014 to October 2017 --> Spring 2018) – project – map

- France (> click <): (source; source)
*A507:* Frais Vallon – Marseille-East (A50) 5.2km (1993 to 2016 --> July 2016) – project --> project – map
*NEW A507:* Les Arnavaux (A7) – Sainte-Marthe 3km (August 2014 to Late 2017) – project – map

- Italy (> click <):
*A35:* Melzo (A58) – Brescia --> Melzo (A58) – Rovato (SP19) 62km --> 49.8km (Summer 2009 to 23rd July 2014) – project – map --> map (source; source; source)
*NEW A35:* Rovato (SP19) – east of Brescia-West (A4) 6km (Summer 2009 to 23rd July 2014) [1st c/w; w/o A4 i/c] – project – map (source; source)
*SPV:* Thiene (A31) – Breganze-West ~4km (November 2011 to Mid 2016 --> Late 2016) – project – map (source; source)
*SPV:* Breganze-West – Marostica 9km (October 2014 to 2017 --> Late 2017) – project – map (source; source)
*SPV:* Marostica – Bassano-East (SS47) 8.5km (February 2013 to 2017 --> Late 2017) – project – map (source; source)
*SPV:* Bassano-East (SS47) – Mussolente/Loria 5km (October 2014 to 2017 --> Late 2017) – project – map (source; source)
*SPV:* Mussolente/Loria – Montebelluna 11.9km (October 2014 to 2017 --> Late 2017) – project – map (source; source)
*SP1 BT:* Andria-North-East – Trani-North (SS16bis) 7.5km (January 2014 to Early 2016 --> 2016) – ? – map (source: date has passed)

- Luxembourg (> click <): (source)
*A13:* west of Hellange – east of Hellange 1.4km (October 2014 to Spring 2016 --> Early September 2016) --> [1st c/w] – project --> ? – map
*NEW A13:* west of Hellange – east of Hellange 1.4km (October 2014 to Late 2016) [2nd c/w] – ? – map

- Morocco (> click <): (source; source; source)
*A8 --> A4:* Khouribga – Beni Mellal 95km (April 2010 to 17th May 2014) – ? – map
*? --> RSO:* Casablanca-Route d'Azemmour – Casablanca-Lissafa (A5) --> Casablanca-Route d'Azemmour – Casablanca-Lissafa (A102) 8km (? to 1st October 2014) – ? – map
*A8 --> A4:* Berrechid (A7) – Khouribga --> Berrechid (A3) – Khouribga 75km (April 2010 to 16th July 2015) – ? – map
*A5 --> A1:* El Jadida – Safi 143km (April 2013 to Early 2016 --> 2016) – ? – map
*A3 --> A5:* Rabat-East (A1/A2) – Sale El Jadida --> Rabat-East (A2) – Sale El Jadida 5.1km (2010 to Mid 2016) – ? – map
*A3 --> A5:* Sale El Jadida – Skhirat (A3) --> Sale El Jadida – Skhirat (A1) 36.0km (2010 to Mid 2016) – ? – map

- Poland (> click <):
*DW902:* Gliwice-Jezioranskiego – Gliwice-Kujawska 5.4km (December 2012 to 20th March 2016 --> 20th March 2016) – project – map (source)

- Portugal (> click <):
*A4:* Padronelo – Vila Real 25.4km (June 2009 to Late March 2016 --> Mid April 2016) – ? – map (source)
*A26:* Azinheira (IC1) – Santa Margarida do Sado 7km (September 2010 to Early 2016 --> 2016) – ? – map (source: date has passed)
*A26-1:* Santo Andre – Sines (A26) 10.8km (September 2010 to Early 2016 --> 2016) – ? – map (source: date has passed)

- Serbia (> click <):
*A1:* Dobanovci – west of Ostruznica bridge 10.1km (May 2014 to Early March 2016 --> 15th April 2016) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)

- Spain (> click <):
*GC3:* Arucas – Tamaraceite-West 3.5km (? to 30th March 2016 --> April 2016) – ? – map (source)

- Switzerland (> click <): (source)
*A16:* Delemont-East – Choindez ?km --> 4.9km (? to 2017 --> 5th December 2016) [1st c/w] – project – map
*A16:* Court – Loveresse ?km --> 8.8km (? to 2017 --> Spring 2017) [1st c/w] – project – map


*Recent openings: > click <.*

*Upcoming openings: > click <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Italy (> click <):
*SS96 Barese:* north of Altamura – Mellitto 10km (December 2013 to March 2016 --> 2016) – ? – map (source: date has passed)
*SS597:* Monti/Telti – Enas 7.2km (December 2013 to March 2016 --> 2016) – project – map (source: date has passed)

- Poland (> click <):
*NEW S7:* Skomielna Biala – Zabornia (DK47) 5.2km (April 2016 to July 2018) – ? – map (source)
*S8:* Wyszkow-North – Poreba 13.0km (March 2016 to July 2018) – ? --> project – map (source)
*S8:* Poreba – Ostrow Mazowiecka-South 16.1km (March 2016 to July 2018) – ? --> project – map (source)
*NEW S12:* Pulawy-Deblinska – Pulawy-Azoty 1.3km (April 2016 to April 2018) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)
*NEW S12:* Pulawy-Azoty – Kurow-West (S17) 11.1km (April 2016 to April 2018) – project – map (source)
*DK16:* Olsztyn-West – Olsztyn-South (S51) 10km (December 2015 to September 2018) – ? --> project – map (source)
*NEW DK47:* Zabornia (S7) – Chabowka 0.9km (April 2016 to July 2018) – ? – map (source; source)

- Spain (> click <):
*AC15:* A Coruna Outer Port – Pastoriza (AG55) ~5km (< 2011 to Late March 2016 --> Mid May 2016) – ? – map (source)

- Turkey (> click <):
*O5:* Altinova – Gemlik 40km (2013 to Early 2016 --> 2016) – project – map (source: date has passed)


*Recent openings: > click <.*

*Upcoming openings: > click <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## italystf

SS640, Italy

This expressway is scheduled to be completed by January 2018 (the 2016 deadline is outdated, in some U/C tunnels the breakthrough is still to be reached). Some parts may open before, though.


----------



## italystf

SS597, Italy (data from March 2016)

Lot 0 - 2.4 km: April 2016
Lot 1 - 9.4 km: June 2016
Lot 2 - 12.4 km: in planning
Lot 3 - 11.9 km: March 2017
Lot 4 - 9.5 km: in planning
Lot 5 - 9.4 km: June 2018
Lot 6 - 6.4 km: February 2017
Lot 7 - 7.2 km: May 2016
Lot 8 - 8.4 km: July 2016
Lot 9 - 2.5 km: June 2016


----------



## cyberdude

Serbia A1 Lot Grabovnica - Grdelica 5.6 km. - 11.04.2016

source


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Greece (> click <):
*A71:* Leuktro (A7) – Sparti 46km (? to April 2016 --> 18th April 2016) – project – map (source)

- Italy (> click <):
*SS597:* Codrongianos (SS131) – Ploaghe 2.4km (September 2013 to 2016 --> April 2016) – project – map (source)
*SS597:* Monti/Telti – Enas 7.2km (December 2013 to 2016 --> May 2016) – project – map (source)
*SS199:* west of Olbia-South (SS131DCN) – Olbia-Airport 2.5km (June 2012 to Mid 2016 --> June 2016) – project – map (source)
*SS597:* Enas – west of Olbia-South (SS131DCN) 8.4km (December 2013 to June 2016 --> July 2016) – project – map (source)
*SS640:* Agrigento – Canicatti 8km (March 2009 to 2016 --> January 2018) [partially opened in 2015] – project – map (source)

- Norway (> click <):
*NEW E6:* Tonstad – Jaktoyen 9.6km (April 2016 to Spring 2019) – project – map (source; source; source; source)

- Portugal (> click <):
*A4:* Padronelo – Vila Real 25.4km (June 2009 to Mid April 2016 --> Late April 2016) – ? – map (source)

- Serbia (> click <):
*A1:* Grabovnica – Grdelica 5.6km (June 2012 to May 2016 --> 11th April 2016) – project – map (source; source)

- Spain (> click <):
*AC15:* A Coruna Outer Port – Pastoriza (AG55) ~5km (< 2011 to Mid May 2016 --> 15th May 2016) – ? – map (source)


*Recent openings: > click <.*

*Upcoming openings: > click <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## italystf

A52 in Italy should be completed by early 2018.


----------



## MichiH

italystf said:


> A52 in Italy should be completed by early 2018.


Are you talking about this section?

*A52:* rededication Novate Milanese – Paderno Dugnano (SS35) ~6km (1st July 2016) – project – map



italystf said:


> Also, SP46 dual carriaggeway north of Milan (6km) will become A52 when widenings work are completed.





g.spinoza said:


> I saw a recent estimate of 1st July 2016


----------



## italystf

MichiH said:


> Are you talking about this section?
> 
> *A52:* rededication Novate Milanese – Paderno Dugnano (SS35) ~6km (1st July 2016) – project – map


I can't find official data, but it's what I can get from discussions on the Italian forum. Basically they will need to rebuilt all junctions, overpasses, underpasses, plus build frontage roads for local traffic. Maybe one carriaggeway will be completed before, I don't know. Works have been stopped for the entire lenght of EXPO 2015, to allow keeping open two lanes per direction.


----------



## sotonsi

There's that bit that is rededication described by MichiH, and there's the new build bit parallel to the existing road that looks like it's more work, which is probably what they are talking about as opening early 2018.


----------



## MichiH

^^ If I got you right, the western section is to be opened in July 2016 (~4.5km), the eastern section (b/n exit 2 and exit 3) is to be opened in early 2018!? :?


----------



## Stefan-SRB

New dates for this sections hno:
http://koridorisrbije.rs/lat/jug

A1: Grdelica – Caricina dolina 11.8km (September 2013 to September 2016) 
*New 30 April 2017*

A1: Caricina dolina – Vladicin han 14.3km (September 2013 to April 2017)
*New 31 May 2017*

http://koridorisrbije.rs/projekat-istok

A4: Prosek – Crvena Reka 22.5km (March 2012 to December 2016)
*New 30 November 2017*

A4: Pirot-East – Dimitrovgrad-West 14.3km (2010 to June 2016)
*New 31 July 2016*


----------



## italystf

MichiH said:


> ^^ If I got you right, the SPV section to be opened soon (map) is not expressway-like and should be replaced by a branch to the south (1km; 2014-18; map) in my list?


Yes.


----------



## Autobahn-mann

MichiH said:


> If I got you right, the SPV section to be opened soon (map) is not expressway-like and should be replaced by a branch to the south (1km; 2014-18; map) in my list?


Yes, I confirm.


----------



## Motorway Fan

You should add Slovenian A4 Podlehnik - Gruškovje June 2016 - End of 2018. There are pictures in Slovenian subsection, which shows that construction has started.


----------



## Verso

^^ Yes, I confirm.  Here is proof that EURO-ASFALT has already constructed a motorway bridge (that was fast).


----------



## MichiH

^^ I'll add it with the next update


----------



## Kemo

MichiH said:


> http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=54.383157&lon=18.663926&z=16&m=o
> http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=51.641113&lon=19.538155&z=15&m=o
> *A4:* Rzeszow-East – Jaroslaw-West 41.2km (September 2010 to July 2016) – project – map


You can add that Rzeszów-East is an interchange with S19.


----------



## sponge_bob

Expect 2 major groundbreakings imminently near Istanbul, see the Turkish thread. 

In Ireland completion of the M17/M18 project has been brought forward to November 2017.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Canada (> click <): (source)
*ON-407:* Pickering-Brock Road – Oshawa-Harmony Road 22km (2013 to Spring 2016 --> 20th June 2016) – project – map
*ON-412:* Whitby (ON-407) – Whitby (ON-401) 10km (2013 to Spring 2016 --> 20th June 2016) – project – map

- Germany (> click <):
*NEW B14:* south of AS Waldrems – north of AS Nellmersbach 1.0km (June 2016 to Fall 2017) – ? – map (source)
*NEW B27:* AS Donaueschingen – AS Hüfingen (B31) 4.1km (June 2016 to Late 2021) – project – map (source)
*A23:* south of Stör bridge – AS Itzehoe-South 2.0km (2010 to 8th July 2016 --> 14th June 2016) – project – map (source)

- Greece (> click <): (source)
*?:* south of Nea Poteidaia – Kassandria 17km --> 17.5km (2010 to October 2016 --> 13th June 2016) – project – map
*?:* Naousa – Patrida 7.7km (2014 --> 2009 to 6th October 2016) – ? – map
*NEW A90:* Gournes – Chersonissos 9.5km (? to Early 2018) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*EO65:* Nea Santa – Assiros (A25) 11.4km (? --> 2014 to March 2018) – ? – map
*A24:* Nea Moudania – north of Nea Poteidaia --> Nea Moudania – north of Portes ~5km --> 4.2km (? to ?) --> [contract canceled] – ? – map --> map

- Ireland (> click <): (source)
*M17:* Tuam-West – Rathmorrisy (M6) 25.5km (May 2014 to February 2018 --> November 2017) – project – map
*M18:* Rathmorrisy (M6) – Gort 27.7km (May 2014 to February 2018 --> November 2017) – project – map

- Italy (> click <):
*SPV:* Montecchio Maggiore (A4) – Montecchio Maggiore (SR11) 1.2km --> 1.0km (October 2014 to June 2016 --> 2018) – project – map --> map (source; source)

- Pakistan (> click <): (source)
*M4:* Gojra – Shorkot 62km (November 2015 to November 2019 --> September 2017) – ? – map
*NEW M4:* Shorkot – Khanewal 64km (June 2016 to April 2018) – ? – map
*NEW M3:* Abdul Hakeem (M4) – Lahore 230km (September 2015 to June 2018) – ? – map
*NEW DI:* Khan – Hakla 285km (April 2016 to June 2018) – ? – map
*NEW M5:* Sukkur – Multan 393km (April 2016 to May 2019) – ? – map

- Poland (> click <):
*A4:* Rzeszow-East – Jaroslaw-West --> Rzeszow-East (S19) – Jaroslaw-West 41.2km (September 2010 to July 2016) – project – map (source)

- Slovenia (> click <):
*NEW A4:* Podlehnik – SLO/HR border (Gruskovje) 5.8km (June 2016 to Late 2018) – project – map (source; source; source; source; source; source; source; source)


*Recent openings: > click <.*

*Upcoming openings: > click <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## Autobahn-mann

> *- Italy *:
> *SPV:* Montecchio Maggiore (A4) – Montecchio Maggiore (SR11) *1.2km --> 1.0km *(October 2014 to 2018)


Seems more shorter in your opinion? Maybe it wolud be correct, but I'm not very sure.
For the image taken from project site: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=133415732&postcount=159


----------



## arctic_carlos

MichiH said:


> - Spain (> click <):
> 
> *A11:* Fresnillo de las Duenas – El Burgo de Osma-West --> Lang*o* de Duero – El Burgo de Osma-West 44km --> 22.5km (2009/10 to 2017) – ? – map --> map (source)
> *A11:* Fresnillo de las Duenas – Lang*o* de Duero 21.4km (2009/10 to _suspended_) – ? – map (source)


Just a small typo, that town is called Lang*a* de Duero.



MichiH said:


> * A7:* Terradelles – Vilafreser (AP7) 3.3km (June 2015 to 2018?) – ? – map (source)


It will be *A-2*, as it's a duplication of old N-II (Madrid - French border in La Jonquera). However, press articles still refer to this section as N-II, which could mean that the old name will be preserved after the upgrade to motorway standards, but it's not clear yet.

In any event, it won't be A-7, as that name is only used for duplications of N-340 between Algeciras and future Barcelona outer ring road (B-40). Even though between Barcelona and France old N-II is parallel to toll motorway AP-7, A-2 is the name used for the sections that have been upgraded to motorway standards, so far only south of Girona.


----------



## spacetweek

Small typo in the Ireland section. The townland is Rathmorrissey not Rathmorrisy.

*M17:* Tuam-West – Rathmorrisy (M6) 25.5km (May 2014 to November 2017) – project – map
*M18:* Rathmorrisy (M6) – Gort 27.7km (May 2014 to November 2017) – project – map


----------



## sponge_bob

Nope, it is Rathmorrissy Micih is correct. 

https://www.townlands.ie/galway/athenry/athenry/greethill/rathmorrissy/


----------



## MichiH

^^ Nope, I'm wrong. I missed the 2nd 's'


----------



## MichiH

arctic_carlos said:


> It will be *A-2*, as it's a duplication of old N-II (Madrid - French border in La Jonquera). However, press articles still refer to this section as N-II, which could mean that the old name will be preserved after the upgrade to motorway standards, but it's not clear yet.


Ok, I thought it's a typo becaues A2 already exists at a different location. I think I should use N-II. Thanks!


----------



## sotonsi

MichiH said:


> Ok, I thought it's a typo becaues A2 already exists at a different location.


Madrid-Zagarosa, Lleida-Barcelona and (most notably for this new motorway) Girona.

But maybe Catalunia will give it a C-xx number, rather than one based on the Spanish network, in preparation for independence .


----------



## MichiH

^^ I know, I've already traveled all A2 routes: http://tm.teresco.org/user/mapview.php?u=michih&sys=espa (but clinched one only) .


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Canada (> click <): (source)
*ON-407:* Pickering-Brock Road – Oshawa-Harmony Road 22km (2013 to 20th June 2016 --> 20th June 2016) – project – map
*ON-412:* Whitby (ON-407) – Whitby (ON-401) 10km (2013 to 20th June 2016 --> 20th June 2016) – project – map

- France (> click <):
*A9:* Saint-Jean-de-Vedas – Saint Aunes ~12km (October 2014 to Late 2017 --> June 2017) [existing A9 will be renumbered to A709] – project – map (source)
*N164:* east of Saint-Meen-le-Grand – Montauban-de-Bretagne (N12) 5.4km (January 2014 to Late 2016 --> 2017) – project – map (source)

- Greece (> click <):
*A5:* Amfilochia – Kouvaras 26km (2008 to Summer 2016 --> 10th August 2016) – project – map (source)
*A90:* Gournes – Chersonissos 9.5km (? --> 2014 to Early 2018) [2nd c/w] – ? – map (source)

- Ireland (> click <): (source)
*M17:* Tuam-West – Rathmorrisy (M6) --> Tuam-West – Rathmorrissy (M6) 25.5km (May 2014 to November 2017) – project – map
*M18:* Rathmorrisy (M6) – Gort --> Rathmorrissy (M6) – Gort 27.7km (May 2014 to November 2017) – project – map

- Italy (> click <): (source)
*DEL SS597:* Codrongianos (SS131) – Ploaghe 2.4km (September 2013 to Mid 2016?) – project – map
*SS597:* Ploaghe – Ardara --> Codrongianos (SS131) – Ardara 9.4km --> 11.8km (September 2013 to June 2016 --> 23rd June 2016) – project – map --> map
*DEL SS597:* Monti/Telti – Enas 7.2km (December 2013 to Mid 2016?) – project – map
*SS597:* Enas – west of Olbia-South (SS131DCN) --> Monti/Telti – west of Olbia-South (SS131DCN) 8.4km --> 15.5km (December 2013 to July 2016 --> 23rd June 2016) – project – map --> map

- Poland (> click <): (source; source)
*A1:* Lodz-North (A2) – Tuszyn 40.6km (March 2013 to July 2016 --> Early July 2016) – project – map
*S8:* Rzgow – Lodz-South (A1) 5.1km (October 2011 to July 2016 --> Early July 2016) [opening with A1] – project – map

- Spain (> click <):
*A11:* Lango de Duero – El Burgo de Osma-West --> Langa de Duero – El Burgo de Osma-West 22.5km (2009/10 to 2017) – ? – map (source)
*A11:* Fresnillo de las Duenas – Lango de Duero --> Fresnillo de las Duenas – Langa de Duero 21.4km (2009/10 to _suspended_) – ? – map (source)
*A7 --> N-II:* Terradelles – Vilafreser (AP7) 3.3km (June 2015 to 2018?) – ? – map (source; source)
*A23:* Arguis – Congosto de Isuela 3km (2007 to ? --> Early 2019) [2nd c/w] – ? – map (source)
*NEW A1051:* El Parador de las Hortichuelas-South – Las Losas 2.2km (2011 to Late July 2016) – ? – map (source)
*A1051:* El Parador de las Hortichuelas-South – Cortijos de Marin --> Las Losas – Cortijos de Marin 8km --> 5.2km (2011 to _suspended_ --> Late 2017) – ? – map --> map (source)


*Recent openings: > click <.*

*Upcoming openings: > click <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- France (> click <):
*A507:* Frais Vallon – Marseille-East (A50) 5.2km (1993 to July 2016 --> Early September 2016) – project – map (source)
*N7:* Maison-Rouge – Saint-Pierre-le-Moutier-North 2.1km (? to September 2016 --> 29th June 2016) – ? – map (source)

- Germany (> click <):
*NEW A94:* north of AS Malching – north of AS Kirchham 6.0km (June 2016 to 2022) – project – map (source)

- Poland (> click <):
*A1:* Lodz-North (A2) – Tuszyn 40.6km (March 2013 to Early July 2016 --> 1st July 2016) – project – map (source; source)
*S8:* Rzgow – Lodz-South (A1) 5.1km (October 2011 to Early July 2016 --> 1st July 2016) [opening with A1] --> *DEL* – project – map (source; source)
*NEW S7:* Lubien – Naprawa 7.6km (July 2015 to October 2018) – ? – map (source)
*NEW S7:* Naprawa – Skomielna Biala 3.0km (July 2015 to December 2020) – ? – map (source)

- Romania (> click <): (source)
*A1:* Dumbrava – Margina 15km (2013 to Summer 2016 --> Late 2016) – project – map
*A1:* Ilia – Deva/Soimus 22.1km (2013 to 2017 --> >= Late 2017) – ? – map
*A1:* Margina – Dobra 25km (2013 to 2018 --> >= Late 2018) – ? – map

- Turkey (> click <):
*O5:* Gebze (O4) – Altinova 12km (2013 to 30th June 2016 --> 30th June 2016) – project – map (source)



*Recent openings: > click <.*

*Upcoming openings: > click <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## spacetweek

Please add Tunisia:
A1 Sfax-Gabes 155 km Late Summer 2016
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1373403

A3 Oued Zarga-Bousalem 70 km Summer 2016
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1374111

A1 Gabes-Medenine 88 km Late 2017
A1 Medenine-Ras Jedir 92 km ?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1523311


----------



## Verso

405 km of new motorways in Tunisia?


----------



## steve5

MichiH said:


> ^^ Thanks, but it doesn't meet the regulations, see first post of the thread. It has U turns: http://old.wikimapia.org/#lat=5.1053334&lon=-74.5925224&z=19&l=0&m=s.


I think all new motorways in Colombia will have U turns.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Bosnia and Herzegovina (> click <):
*?:* Prnjavor – Johovac 36.6km (May 2013 to Summer 2016 --> September 2016) – project – map (source)

- Bulgaria (> click <):
*II18:* Trebich (SNST) – Kakach river 5.5km (October 2015 to 14th September 2016 --> 15th September 2016) – ? – map (source)

- Germany (> click <):
*NEW B47:* AS Worms-West – AS Worms-Horchheimer Straße 1.1km (August 2016 to 2019) – project – map (source)

- Greece (> click <):
*A8:* Kiato – Korinthos (A7) 25km (2008 to August 2016 --> Early August 2016) – project – map (source; source)

- Hungary (> click <):
*M86:* Hegyfalu – Szilsarkany 33.4km (October 2013 to September 2016 --> Late October 2016) – ? – map (source)

- Kosovo (> click <):
*R6:* Babush – RKS/MK border (Hani i Elezit) ~44km (October 2014 to Late 2017 --> October 2018) – project – map (source)

- Poland (> click <):
*NEW S8:* Siestrzen – Paszkow 11.6km (August 2016 to October 2018) – project – map (source)

- Spain (> click <): (source)
*A14:* Alguaire – Lleida (A2) ~8km (? --> October 2013 to October 2016) – ? – map
*A23:* Caldearenas – Alto de Monrepos ~5km (< 2009 to 2016 --> 2018) – ? – map


*Recent openings: > click <.*

*Upcoming openings: > click <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## Kemo

> A11: north of Karawanks tunnel – AT/SLO border 4.9km (September 2015 to Summer 2023) [2nd c/w] – project – map


What about the Slovenian part? (I tried to find some information but failed)



> Bosnia and Herzegovina


What about this? https://www.google.pl/maps/@45.1283413,17.1972733,3979m/data=!3m1!1e3 (I know it won't be opened any soon because there is no bridge.)


----------



## MichiH

Kemo said:


> What about the Slovenian part? (I tried to find some information but failed)


It's not yet u/c and due to the border there are 2 projects for my list. The Austrian project site indicates:



> Seit Mitte September 2015 laufen die Bauarbeiten an der 350 Meter langen Brücke im Vorportalbereich der künftigen Tunnelröhre. Bis zum Sommer 2017 wird diese Brücke errichtet und damit der Grundstein für den Tunnelanschlag gelegt.
> Im Dezember 2017 soll dann zeitgleich mit Slowenien der Bau der knapp acht Kilometer langen Tunnelröhre starten.


--> The construction of the tunnel will begin simultanously with Slovenia in December 2017. Only a viaduct in front of the tunnel is currently u/c in Austria but it won't be opened w/o the 2nd tunnel tube.



Kemo said:


> What about this? https://www.google.pl/maps/@45.1283413,17.1972733,3979m/data=!3m1!1e3 (I know it won't be opened any soon because there is no bridge.)


I should think about it....... Maybe with unknown opening date like projects in other countries...


----------



## Autobahn-mann

*Progress of SPV's works*

2016 opening:
*SPV*: Thiene (A31) – Breganze-West ~4km (November 2011 to Late 2016) [*76%*]

2017 opening:
*SPV*: Breganze-West – Marostica 9km (April 2014 to Late 2017) [*22%*]
*SPV*: Marostica – Bassano-East (SS47) 8.5km (February 2013 to Late 2017) [*37%*]
*SPV*: Bassano-East (SS47) – Mussolente/Loria 5km (April 2014 to Late 2017) [*29%*]
*SPV*: Mussolente/Loria – Montebelluna 11.9km (October 2014 to Late 2017) [Mussolente/Loria-Riese *13%*; Riese-Montebelluna East *21%*]

2018 opening:
*SPV*: Montecchio Maggiore (A4) – Montecchio Maggiore (SR11) 1.0km (April 2014 *→ 2016* to 2018)
*SPV*: Montecchio/Arzignano – Castelgomberto 9.8km (April 2014 to 2018) [*24%*]
*SPV*: Malo – Thiene (A31) ~7km (April 2014 to 2018) [*14%*]

2020 opening:
*SPV*: Castelgomberto – Malo 9.1km (October 2014 to 2020) [*14%*]

Sorce: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=134898948&postcount=516


----------



## MichiH

^^ Why don't you post it on the international Italian thread?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=484944


----------



## Sherjee278

@MichiH


Add this to Pakistan Section.

M-11: Lahore - Sialkot 89km (August 2016 - August 2018) - Project - Map


It was ground broken today. Completion date is August 2018. It is a BOT project given to FWO at a cost of 49billion Rs.


----------



## spacetweek

@MichiH

Minor fix: For Greece, twice a town "Xuniada" is mentioned. This should be Xyniada.


----------



## Autobahn-mann

MichiH said:


> ^^ Why don't you post it on the international Italian thread?
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=484944


Yesterday I've posted it also there, where there is a dedicated thread. I only want to share the level of the works progression


----------



## Autobahn-mann

*SPV*: Marostica – Bassano-East (SS47) 8.5km (February 2013 to Late 2017 *--> Early 2017*) [*37%*]

Source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=134993336&postcount=534


----------



## bumbar

*A1:* Demir Kapija – Smokvica 28.2km (2012 to Late 2016) 

Opening delayed for May 2017.

Source:
http://mtc.gov.mk/avtopatot-demir-kapija---smokvica-gotov-vo-maj-slednata-godina


----------



## progress_bs

For *Bulgaria*:

*A2:* Belokopitovo – Buhovtsi 16.5km (2017 to Late 2020) 
*A2:* Yablanitsa – Boaza 9.3km (2017 to Late 2020) 

Source:
http://www.api.bg/index.php/bg/pres...o-10-km-ot-am-hemus-mezhdu-yablanica-i-boaza/


----------



## gogo3o

These are still in tender phase.


----------



## MichiH

spacetweek said:


> Please add Tunisia:
> A1 Sfax-Gabes 155 km Late Summer 2016
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1373403
> 
> A3 Oued Zarga-Bousalem 70 km Summer 2016
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1374111
> 
> A1 Gabes-Medenine 88 km Late 2017
> A1 Medenine-Ras Jedir 92 km ?
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1523311


Thanks for the list. Nevertheless, I won't add Tunisia because data is incomplete (dates, map link,...) and I've had a bad experience with projects of a neighboring country. It was hard to keep the project list on a similar level / accuracy like other countries and I think it could be similar with Tunisia.

Sorry for the late response.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Argentina (> click <):
*RN9:* Yala – west of Jujuy 12.9km (2011 to August 2016 --> 2016) – ? – map (source: date has passed)

- Bosnia and Herzegovina (> click <):
*?:* Prnjavor – Johovac 36.6km (May 2013 to September 2016 --> 11th September 2016) – project – map (source)

- Bulgaria (> click <):
*NEW A3:* Kresna – south of Sandanski 23.6km (August 2016 to Late 2019) – project – map (source; source; source)

- Croatia (> click <):
*NEW D2:* Virovitica (D5) – Suhopolje 9.1km (September 2014 to 2017) [1st c/w]– ? – map (source; source)
*D10:* Gradec – Krizevci 11.5km --> 11.0km (? to 2016 --> 2nd September 2016) – ? – map (source; source; source; source; source; source)
*NEW D10:* south of Gradec – Gradec 1.0km (2011 to 15th June 2016) – ? – map (source; source; source; source; source; source)
*D12:* Vrbovec (A12) – Farkasevac 10.5km (? to >= 2016 --> April 2017) – ? – map (source; source)

- Germany (> click <): (source)
*A44:* AS Hessisch Lichtenau-East – Hasselbach 4.3km (September 2010 to 2017 --> Spring 2018) – project – map
*A44:* Hasselbach – AS Waldkappel 6.9km (March 2011 to 2017 --> Spring 2018) – project – map
*A44:* AS Helsa-East – AS Hessisch Lichtenau-West 6.1km (May 2010 to Late 2019 --> 2020) – project – map

- Greece (> click <):
*A3:* Trikala – Xuniada --> Trikala – Xyniada ~90km (2008 to Mid 2017) – project – map (source)
*A3:* Xuniada – Anthili (A1) --> Xyniada – Anthili (A1) ~35km (2008 to _suspended_) – project – map (source)
*A5:* Amfilochia – Kouvaras 26km (2008 to August 2016 --> Late 2016?) – project – map (source)
*A29:* Krystalopigi – Koromilia 15km (2012 to August 2016 --> Late 2016) – project – map (source)

- Italy (> click <):
*SS729:* west of Olbia-South (SS131DCN) – Olbia-Airport 2.5km (June 2012 to Mid 2016? --> Fall 2016) – project – map (source)
*SPV:* Marostica – Bassano-East (SS47) 8.5km (February 2013 to Late 2017 --> Early 2017) – project – map (source)
*SR8:* Talsano-North – Pulsano-East 11km (August 2014 to August 2016 --> >= 2016) – ? – map (source)

- Luxembourg (> click <): (source)
*A13:* west of Hellange – east of Hellange 1.4km (October 2014 to Early September 2016 --> 5th September 2016) [1st c/w] – ? – map
*A13:* west of Hellange – east of Hellange 1.4km (October 2014 to Late 2016 --> December 2016) [2nd c/w] – ? – map

- Macedonia (> click <):
*A1:* Demir Kapija – Smokvica 28.2km (2012 to Late 2016 --> May 2017) – project – map (source)

- Norway (> click <):
*NEW Rv23:* Gilhus – Dagslett 5.5km (August 2016 to 2021) – project – map (source)

- Pakistan (> click <):
*NEW M11:* Sialkot - Lahore 89km (August 2016 to August 2018) – ? – map (source; source; source; source)

- Poland (> click <): (source)
*A4:* west of Jaroslaw-West 1.5km (September 2010 to Late August 2016 --> 31st August 2016) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*S5:* Leszno-South – Rydzyna 9.5km (May 2016 to July 2018) – ? --> project – map
*S6:* Bielice (S11) – Sianow-East 19.3km (March 2016 to July 2018) – ? --> project – map
*S11:* Bielice (S6) – Koszalin-West 2.0km (March 2016 to July 2018) – ? --> project – map
*S8:* Ostrow Mazowiecka-North – Prosienica 9.4km (March 2016 to August 2018) – ? --> project – map
*S5:* Lipno – Leszno-South 19.2km (May 2016 to September 2018) – ? --> project – map

- Romania (> click <):
(map and summary; summary) --> (map and summary (ro), map, summary)
*A1:* Dumbrava – Margina 15km (2013 to Late 2016 --> >= Late 2016) – project – map (source)
*A1:* Dobra – Ilia 10km (2013 to Late 2016 --> >= Late 2016) – ? – map (source)
*A3:* Nadaselu – Gilau 8.7km (July 2014 to 2016 --> Late 2017) – ? – map (source; source)
*NEW A3:* Campia Turzii – Ludus 16km (Mid 2016 to Mid 2017) – ? – map (source; source; source; source; source; source; source)
*NEW A3:* Ludus – Iernut 18km (Mid 2016 to Mid 2017) – ? – map (source; source; source; source; source; source; source)
*NEW A3:* Iernut – Ungheni-Airport 14km (Mid 2016 to Mid 2017) – ? – map (source; source; source; source; source; source; source)

- Serbia (> click <):
*A1:* Srpska Kuca – Levosoje 8.0km (Fall 2015 to December 2016 --> 2017) – project – map (source)

- Turkey (> click <): (source; source)
*O? --> O6:* Odayeri (O6) – Mahmutbey (O3) --> Mahmutbey (O3) – Odayeri 20km (? to Late 2016 --> 27th August 2016) – ? – map
*O6:* west of Odayeri (O?) – Sultanbeyli-East --> Odayeri – Sultanbeyli-East ~60km --> 56km (2013 to 26th August 2016 --> 27th August 2016) – project – map
*O? --> O6:* Umraniye (O2) – Kuzey (O6) 14km (? to Late 2016 --> 27th August 2016) – ? – map
*NEW O6:* west of Odayeri – Odayeri 2.5km (2013 to ?) [D020 access not u/c]– project – map


*Recent openings: > click <.*

*Upcoming openings: > click <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## Sherjee278

Delete--


----------



## Kemo

There is one road in Warsaw that could be added to the list, it is a continuation of Trasa Siekierkowska which is a kind of urban expressway.
On this section https://www.google.pl/maps/dir/52.2368567,21.1303111/52.2443134,21.138524/@52.2395702,21.1267598,15z they are building a long overpass, but unfortunately only in the direction northbound because there are problems with expropriation. So the overpass direction southbound will (hopefully) be built in the next few years.
This secion https://www.google.pl/maps/dir/52.2...15,21.1297639,3452m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m2!4m1!3e0 is being upgraded (grade separation and adding the 2nd carriageway)

I can provide more details if you decide to add it to the list.


----------



## MichiH

Kemo said:


> There is one road in Warsaw that could be added to the list
> I can provide more details if you decide to add it to the list.


Will the road be access-controlled like DK89 in Gdansk? If it's planned, I'll add it 

btw: (I hope a special forumer is not reading the next sentence...) Is there a list of expressway-like Polish roads (2 carriageways with each minimum 2 lanes, grade-separated, (mostly) access controlled et cetera) without A, S or DK dedication which are in service?


----------



## Kemo

MichiH said:


> Will the road be access-controlled like DK89 in Gdansk? If it's planned, I'll add it


There is no such sign








but anyway this road does not look like a good place for tractors: https://www.google.pl/maps/@52.2341422,21.1272332,3a,28.4y,222.57h,87.1t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sOri0o0bXGGEAGATZ-W7IWQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656 Cyclists are not allowed though (they have a separate dedicated road).

*DW631:* Warsaw-Chełmżyńska – Warsaw-Naddnieprzańska 0.6km (April 2016 to May 2018) – project – map (it can be omitted since they are just building a second set of viaducts in the middle, but the existing collector carriageways are already grade-separated)
*DW631:* Warsaw-Żołnierska – Warsaw-Chełmżyńska 0.5km (April 2016 to May 2018) [direction Zielonka] – project – map
*DW631:* Warsaw-Żołnierska street 3.8km (April 2016 to May 2018) – project – map (to the city limits)



> btw: (I hope a special forumer is not reading the next sentence...) Is there a list of expressway-like Polish roads (2 carriageways with each minimum 2 lanes, grade-separated, (mostly) access controlled et cetera) without A, S or DK dedication which are in service?


It may be not 100% accurate and up-to date, but here it is:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=129582628&postcount=1420 (includes all roads that are not A or S)


----------



## MichiH

Kemo said:


> *DW631:* Warsaw-Żołnierska – Warsaw-Chełmżyńska 0.5km (April 2016 to May 2018) [direction Zielonka] – project – map
> *DW631:* Warsaw-Żołnierska street 3.8km (April 2016 to May 2018) – project – map (to the city limits)


I think I'll add them.



Kemo said:


> It may be not 100% accurate and up-to date, but here it is:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=129582628&postcount=1420 (includes all roads that are not A or S)


Thanks 

Unfortunately, the list contains 2x2 and 1x4 roads. Are the underlined roads 2x2?


----------



## MichiH

*Expected 2017 openings (sorted by country)*

*Albania A2:* Mbrostar Ura – Levan 22km (2013 to Spring 2017?) – ? – map
*Albania A3:* Tirana – Mushqeta ~17km (April 2011 to June 2017) – ? – map

*Argentina RN8:* Pergamino-West – Pergamino-East 20.3km (2013 to 2017) – ? – map
*Argentina RN8:* west of Solis – Fatima-West 32.6km (2012 to 2017) – ? – map
*Argentina RN5:* Lujan – Lujan-East ~4km (Early 2016 to Late 2017) – ? – map

*Austria A5:* Poysbrunn – Schrick 25km (April 2015 to December 2017) – project – map

*Belgium A11:* Brugge (N31) – Westkapelle 12km (March 2014 to Late 2017) – project – map

*Bosnia and Herzegovina ?:* Brijesce – Boljakov Potok 1.5km (May 2016 to 2017?) – ? – map

*Canada NB-11:* south of Shediac River bridge – Shediac (NB-15) 6.8km (Summer 2015 to Fall 2017) – project – map
*Canada QC-A70:* Saguenay-Boulevard du Royaume – Saguenay-Chemin de la Grande-Anse 7.6km (April 2013 to Fall 2017) – project – map
*Canada ON-407:* Oshawa-Harmony Road – Solina (ON-418) 8.2km (Early 2016 to Late 2017) – project – map
*Canada ON-418:* Solina (ON-407) – Hampton-Taunton Road 1.1km (Early 2016 to Late 2017) – project – map

*Croatia D14:* Andrasevec – Bedekovcina 5.0km (March 2015 to January 2017) [1st c/w]– ? – map
*Croatia D12:* Vrbovec (A12) – Farkasevac 10.5km (2011 to April 2017) – ? – map
*Croatia A5:* north of Drava bridge – Osijek ~6km (July 2011 to >= April 2017) – ? – map
*Croatia D2:* Virovitica (D5) – Suhopolje 9.1km (September 2014 to 2017) [1st c/w]– ? – map

*Czechia I35:* Priluky – Mstenovice 0.7km (November 2009 to July 2017) – project – map
*Czechia D4:* Pribram/Skalka – Haje 4.8km (April 2015 to September 2017) – project – map
*Czechia I11:* Nebory – Oldrichovice 4.9km (August 2014 to September 2017) – project – map
*Czechia I11:* Oldrichovice – south of Bystrice 6.2km (August 2014 to September 2017) – project – map
*Czechia D3:* Veseli nad Luznici – Bosilec 5.1km (April 2015 to October 2017) – project – map
*Czechia D3:* Borek – Usilne ~2.5km (April 2015 to October 2017) – project – map
*Czechia D11:* Praskacka – Hradek Kralove ~4km (July 2014 to November 2017) – project – map
*Czechia I11:* Ostrava-Krasne Pole – Ostrava-Poruba 6.7km (November 2012 to November 2017) – project – map

*Denmark SR502:* Tjorring – Herning-Snejbjerg 10km (February 2015 to 28th May 2017) – project – map

*France A9:* Saint-Jean-de-Vedas – Saint Aunes ~12km (October 2014 to March 2017) [existing A9 will be renumbered to A709] – project – map
*France N19:* Amblans – Lure-West 3km (Summer 2013 to Spring 2017) – project – map
*France A304:* Rocroi – Charleville-Mezieres (A34) 31km (July 2011 to 2017) – project – map
*France N7:* north of Villeneuve-sur-Allier – south of Villeneuve-sur-Allier ~7km (Late 2010 to 2017) – ? – map
*France N124:* Aubiet-East – Gimont-East 11.5km (January 2015 to 2017) – ? – map
*France N141:* La Vigerie – Saint-Yrieix 5.5km (? to 2017) – ? – map
*France N164:* east of Saint-Meen-le-Grand – Montauban-de-Bretagne (N12) 5.4km (January 2014 to 2017) – project – map
*France D9:* Gare d'Aix-en-Provence-TGV-East – Calas 3km (? to 2017) – ? – map
*France D222:* Tregueux-La Croix Gibat – Tregueux-Perray (N12) 2.5km (? to 2017) – project – map
*France D924:* Landigou – Sainte-Opportune 4km (February 2016 to 2017) – ? – map
*France A507:* Les Arnavaux (A7) – Sainte-Marthe 3km (August 2014 to Late 2017) – project – map
*France N57:* Breurey – Voray-sur-l'Ognon 4.8km (January 2015 to Late 2017) – ? – map
*France N88:* Malpas – Brive-Charensac-West 8.7km (Spring 2010 to Late 2017) – project – map

*Germany A448:* rededication AD Bochum-West – AS Bochum-Wiemelhausen 5.9km (1st January 2017) – project – map
*Germany B47:* AS Worms (A61) – AS Worms-West 2.1km (May 2016 to Spring 2017) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Germany A44:* AS Heiligenhaus – AS Heiligenhaus-Hetterscheidt 4.9km (April 2010 to October 2017) – project – map
*Germany A8:* AS Merzig-Wellingen – AS Merzig-Schwemlingen 3.5km (April 2015 to November 2017) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Germany A14:* AS Grabow – AS Groß Warnow 11.5km (June 2015 to Late 2017) – ? – map
*Germany A33:* AS Halle-Künsebeck – AS Bielefeld-Center 7.9km (September 2009 to Late 2017) – project – map
*Germany A661:* AS Frankfurt-Friedberger Landstraße – AS Frankfurt-East 2.2km (November 2007 to Late 2017) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Germany B49:* AS Solms – AS Oberbiel-East 3.2km (May 2010 to Late 2017) [~300m/~1000m in service since 2014/15] – project – map
*Germany B33:* Waldsiedlung – AS Reichenau 0.9km (June 2014 to Late 2017) – ? – map

*Greece A8:* Xylokastro – Kiato 12km (2008 to January 2017) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Greece A29:* Krystalopigi – Koromilia 15km (2012 to January 2017) – project – map
*Greece A5:* Kefalovryso – Antirrio 43km (2008 to Early 2017) – project – map
*Greece A5:* Avgo – Filippiada 38km (2008 to Early 2017?) – project – map
*Greece A8:* Patra-Rio (A5/A9) – Xylokatro ~93km (2008 to March 2017) – project – map
*Greece A1:* Skotina – Aegani 10km (2008 to Late March 2017) – project – map
*Greece A1:* Pyrgetos – Evangelismos 14km (2008 to Late March 2017) – project – map
*Greece A25:* Kato Christos – Provatas ~11km (? to Late March 2017) – project – map
*Greece A3:* Trikala – Xyniada ~90km (2008 to Mid 2017) – project – map
*Greece A5:* Ioannina (A2) – Avgo 12km (2008 to 2017) – project – map
*Greece A5:* Sellades – Amfilochia 27km (2008 to 2017) – project – map
*Greece ?:* Naousa – Patrida 7.7km (2009 to 2017) – ? – map

*Hungary M30:* SK/HU border (Tornyosnemeti) – Tornyosnemeti 1.7km (June 2016 to Late 2017) – ? – map

*Iran F3:* Doab Shahrestanak – Tehran-Hemmat/Azadegan i/c 32km (Late 1990's to March 2017) – project – map
*Iran TehSouByp:* south of Hasanabad (F7) – Charmshahr (QGaF) 38km (Mid 2015 to Spring 2017) – ? – map
*Iran F5:* Arak-West – Khoramabad-West 135km (February 2013 to 2017) – project – map
*Iran F2:* TR/IR border (Bazargan) – Tabriz-West 253km (May 2015 to >= 2017) – ? – map
*Iran EShF:* Izad Khast – Shiraz 220km (September 2012 to >= 2017) – project – map

*Ireland N17:* Tuam-North – Tuam-West 4.2km (May 2014 to Summer 2017) – project – map
*Ireland M17:* Tuam-West – Rathmorrissy (M6) 25.5km (May 2014 to November 2017) – project – map
*Ireland M18:* Rathmorrissy (M6) – Gort 27.7km (May 2014 to November 2017) – project – map

*Italy SS729:* Monti-West – Monti/Telti 6.4km (February 2015 to February 2017) – project – map
*Italy SS96 Barese:* north of Altamura – Mellitto 10km (December 2013 to March 2017) – ? – map
*Italy SS96 Barese:* Mellitto – Toritto 5.4km (March 2010 to March 2017) – ? – map
*Italy SS729:* Martis (SS132) – west of Oschiri 11.9km (August 2014 to March 2017) – project – map
*Italy SS534:* Spezzano Albanese-Terme – Sibari Marina 14km (March 2014 to March 2017) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Italy A18:* Rosolini – Ispica/Pozzallo 8km (June 2014 to Early 2017) – project – map
*Italy A52:* rededication Novate Milanese – Paderno Dugnano-Bollate (SS35) ~4.5km (Early 2017) – project – map
*Italy SS640:* east of Cannemaschi – east of Caltanissetta-Xirbi ~27km (April 2012 to Early 2017) – project – map
*Italy SS675:* Monte Romano-East – Cinelli 6.4km (July 2015 to August 2017) – project – map
*Italy SS223:* south of Palazzo Lama – Civitella Paganico 8km (2013 to 2017) – project – map
*Italy SR8:* Talsano-North – Pulsano-East 11km (August 2014 to 2017?) – ? – map
*Italy SPV:* Thiene (A31) – Breganze-West ~4km (November 2011 to 2017?) – project – map
*Italy SPV:* Breganze-West – Marostica 9km (April 2014 to 2017?) – project – map
*Italy SPV:* Marostica – Bassano-East (SS47) 8.5km (February 2013 to 2017?) – project – map
*Italy A18:* Ispica/Pozzallo – Modica 11km (June 2014 to December 2017) – project – map
*Italy SS96 Barese:* Toritto – Modungo/Bitetto 9km (December 2013 to December 2017) – ? – map

*Kosovo R6:* Babush – Gabrrice 21.6km (October 2014 to Fall 2017) – project – map

*Lithuania A5:* Sasnava – Gudeliai 9.8km (May 2016 to July 2017) – ? – map

*Macedonia A1:* Demir Kapija – Smokvica 28.2km (2012 to May 2017) – project – map

*The Netherlands A9:* Badhoevedorp – Raasdorp 4km (December 2013 to 2017) [direction Haarlem; discontinuation: 4km] – project – map
*The Netherlands N31:* Midlum – south of Harlingen 3km (November 2015 to Late 2017) – project – map

*Norway E39:* Sandved – Hove 1.5km (February 2015 to June 2017) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Norway Rv4:* Gran-North – Gran-South 2.1km (2013 to Summer 2017) – project – map
*Norway E18:* Sky – Bommestad 7km (2013 to 2017) – project – map

*Pakistan M4:* Gojra – Shorkot 62km (November 2015 to September 2017) – ? – map
*Pakistan M9:* Hyderabad – Karachi 136km (March 2015 to September 2017) – ? – map
*Pakistan E35:* Hassan Abdal (M1) – Jharee Kas 40km (November 2014 to Late 2017) – ? – map
*Pakistan E35:* Jharee Kas – Sarai Saleh 19km (November 2014 to Late 2017) – ? – map

*Poland S7:* Radom-South – Skarzysko-Kamienna-North 22.0km (July 2014 to April 2017) – project – map
*Poland S3:* Gorzow Wielkopolski-North – Gorzow Wielkopolski-South 11.7km (October 2014 to April 2017) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Poland S7:* Nidzica-North – Napierki 22.7km (March 2015 to May 2017) – project (2) – map
*Poland S7:* Jedrzejow-East – Moczydlo 19.9km (October 2014 to May 2017) – project – map
*Poland S51:* Olsztyn-South (DK16) – Olsztynek-East 13.3km (March 2015 to May 2017) – project – map
*Poland S19:* Sokolow Malopolski-North – north of Sokolow Malopolski-East 1.7km (July 2015 to June 2017) [1st c/w] – project – map
*Poland S19:* north of Sokolow Malopolski-East – south of Sokolow Malopolski-East 1.3km (July 2015 to June 2017) – project – map
*Poland S19:* south of Sokolow Malopolski-East – Stobierna 8.9km (July 2015 to June 2017) [1st c/w] – project – map
*Poland S19:* near Stobierna 0.8km (July 2015 to June 2017) – project – map
*Poland S7:* Ostroda-South (S5) – Olsztynek-West (S51) 20.1km (April 2015 to June 2017) – project – map
*Poland S7:* Krakow-Nowa Huta – Krakow-Przewoz 4.5km (August 2014 to July 2017) – project – map
*Poland S5:* Mieleszyn – Gniezno-South 18.3km (December 2014 to July 2017) – project – map
*Poland S8:* Marki – Drewnica (S17) 2.6km (February 2015 to July 2017) – project – map
*Poland S8:* Drewnica (S17) – Kobylka 5.5km (January 2016 to July 2017) – project – map
*Poland S8:* Kobylka – Radzymin-South 7.3km (February 2016 to July 2017) – project – map
*Poland S8:* Prosienica – Zambrow-West 14.9km (March 2015 to July 2017) – project – map
*Poland S8:* Mezenin – Jezewo 14.3km (March 2015 to July 2017) – project – map
*Poland S11:* Ostrow Wielkopolski-East – Przygodzice 12.8km (January 2015 to July 2017) – project – map
*Poland S11:* Mieszkow – Jarocin 7.5km (February 2015 to August 2017) – project – map
*Poland S3:* Sulechow – north of Oder bridge Cigacice 3.1km (April 2015 to August 2017) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Poland S3:* south of Oder bridge Cigacice – north of Zielona Gora-North 9.6km (April 2015 to August 2017) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Poland S19:* Swilcza – Rzeszow-South 6.3km (May 2015 to August 2017) – project – map
*Poland S7:* Ostroda North – Ostroda-South (S5) 9.7km (June 2015 to August 2017) – project – map
*Poland S5:* Ostroda-South (S7) – Ornowo 8.7km (June 2015 to August 2017) – project – map
*Poland S7:* Kielce-South – Jedrzejow-North 21.5km (June 2015 to October 2017) – project – map
*Poland S5:* Korzensko – Kroscina 15.0km (September 2014 to October 2017) – project – map
*Poland S5:* Poznan-West (A2) – Mosina 16.0km (August 2015 to November 2017) – project – map
*Poland DK15:* Latkowo – Markowice 18.9km (April 2015 to November 2017) – project – map
*Poland S5:* Kroscina – Marcinowo 13.8km (November 2014 to December 2017) – project – map
*Poland S5:* Marcinowo – Wroclaw-North (A8) 19.3km (November 2014 to December 2017) – project – map
*Poland DK20:* Koscierzyna bypass 10.9km (October 2015 to December 2017) [1st c/w] – project – map

*Portugal A26-1:* Santo Andre – Sines (A26) 10.8km (September 2010 to 31st January 2017) – ? – map

*Romania A1:* Dumbrava – Margina 15km (2013 to Early 2017) – project – map
*Romania A3:* Bucharest Ring Road – Voluntari-Popasului Street 4.5km (April 2012 to Early 2017) – ? – map
*Romania A3:* Iernut – Ungheni-Airport 14km (Mid 2016 to Mid 2017) – ? – map
*Romania A10:* Turda (A3) – Decea 16.8km (July 2014 to Summer 2017) – ? – map
*Romania A10:* Decea – Aiud 8.5km (July 2014 to Summer 2017) – ? – map
*Romania A1:* Holdea – Ilia ~21km (2013 to Fall 2017) – ? – map
*Romania A3:* Voluntari-Popasului Street – Bucharest-Gherghitei Street 2.0km (April 2012 to Fall 2017) – ? – map
*Romania A3:* Nadaselu – Gilau 8.7km (July 2014 to Late 2017) – ? – map

*Serbia A4:* Stanicenje – Pirot-East 16.7km (June 2013 to Early 2017) – project – map
*Serbia A4:* Pirot-East – Dimitrovgrad-West 14.3km (November 2010 to Early 2017) – project – map
*Serbia A4:* Dimitrovgrad-West – Gradinje 8.6km (2010 to Early 2017) [1st c/w] – project – map
*Serbia A4:* Dimitrovgrad-West – Gradinje 8.6km (2010 to April 2017) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Serbia A1:* Grdelica – Caricina dolina 11.8km (September 2013 to April 2017) – project – map
*Serbia A1:* Caricina dolina – south of Vladicin han 14.3km (September 2013 to May 2017) – project – map
*Serbia B24:* Botunje – Badnjevac 3.5km (May 2013 to Mid 2017) – ? – map
*Serbia A1:* Srpska Kuca – Levosoje 8.0km (Fall 2015 to 2017) – project – map
*Serbia A4:* Prosek – Crvena Reka 22.5km (March 2012 to November 2017) – project – map
*Serbia A2:* Obrenovac – Ub 26.2km (August 2014 to December 2017) – project – map
*Serbia A2:* Ub – Lajkovac 12.5km (Mid 2010 to December 2017) [completed November 2014; to be opened with neighboring section] – project – map
*Serbia A2:* Lajkovac – Ljig 24.0km (August 2014 to December 2017) – project – map

*Slovakia D3:* Svrcinovec (R5) – Skalite-West 12.3km (October 2013 to May 2017) [1st c/w] – project – map
*Slovakia D3:* Skalite-West – Skalite-East 3.0km (November 1997 to May 2017) [1st c/w] – project – map
*Slovakia R2:* Zvolen-East – Pstrusa 7.8km (September 2014 to May 2017) – project – map
*Slovakia D1:* Likavka – Ivachnova 8.5km (February 2014 to June 2017) – project – map
*Slovakia D3:* Zilina-Strazov – Zilina-Brodno 4.3km (June 2014 to November 2017) – project – map
*Slovakia D1:* Hubova – Likavka ~7km (February 2014 to >= 2017) – project – map

*Slovenia A4:* Ptuj – Podlehnik 7.3km (July 2015 to November 2017) – project – map

*Spain CM43:* Anover de Tajo-North – Anover de Tajo-North 3km (? to 9th January 2017) [completed 2011 but no connector road] – ? – map
*Spain A14:* Alguaire – Lleida (A2) ~8km (October 2013 to Early 2017) – ? – map
*Spain FV2:* Costa Calma – south of Costa Calma 2.5km (? to Early 2017?) – ? – map
*Spain A63:* Cornellana – Doriga 2.4km (? to June 2017) – ? – map
*Spain FV1:* Corralejo – Caldereta 18km (? to Mid 2017) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*Spain A33:* La Font de la Figuera (A35) – Caudete (A31) 12.5km (? to Summer 2017) – ? – map
*Spain AG46:* Domaio – Domaio (AP9) 3.3km (October 2015 to October 2017) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*Spain A54:* Lavacolla – Arzua-West 18.5km (? to 2017) – ? – map
*Spain SE40:* Espartinas (A49) – Almensilla ~7km (? to 2017) – ? – map
*Spain SE40:* Almensilla – Coria del Rio ~7km (? to 2017) – ? – map
*Spain SE40:* El Copero – Carretera de la Isla (A4) ~2km (? to Late 2017) – ? – map
*Spain SE40:* Carretera de la Isla (A4) – Torrequinto (A376) 8.1km (? to Late 2017) – ? – map
*Spain A1051:* Las Losas – Cortijos de Marin 4.9km (2011 to Late 2017) – ? – map
*Spain A21:* Santa Cilia – Jaca-West 9.0km (? to >= 2017) – ? – map
*Spain A38:* Cullera – Favara (AP-7) 10km (? to >= 2017) – ? – map
*Spain A44:* Atarfe (N432) – Santa Fe (A92G) 3km (2007 to 2017/18) – project – map
*Spain A44:* Santa Fe (A92G) – Las Gabias (A338) 8.7km (2009 to 2017/18) – project – map

*Sweden ?:* Gothenburg-Ringön (E6) – Gothenburg-Slakthuset (E45) 1km (2013 to Fall 2017) – project – map
*Sweden E18:* Björkas – Skutbergs 7km (Fall 2015 to Fall 2017) – project – map

*Switzerland A16:* Court – Loveresse 8.8km (? to 3rd April 2017) [1st c/w] – project – map
*Switzerland A5:* Biel-Port – Biel-East 4.9km (December 2007 to 2017) – project – map

*Turkey O5:* Gemlik – Bursa-North (O33) 27km (2013 to Early 2017?) – project – map
*Turkey O33:* Saruhanli – Bornova (O30) 56km (2013 to 2017) – project – map

*United Kingdom A556:* Bowdon (M56) – Over Tabley (M6) 7.5km (November 2014 to Early 2017) – project – map
*United Kingdom M90:* Queensferry Crossing 4km (September 2011 to May 2017) – project – map
*United Kingdom A30:* Millpool – Temple 4km (March 2015 to Spring 2017) – project – map
*United Kingdom A1(M):* Barton – Leeming 19.3km (March 2014 to Late June 2017) – project – map
*United Kingdom A21:* Tonbridge – Pembury 2.7km (April 2015 to Summer 2017) – project – map
*United Kingdom M8:* Baillieston – Newhouse 9.7km (2014 to 2017) – project – map
*United Kingdom A533:* Widnes (A562) – Astmoor (A558) 4.8km (May 2014 to Fall 2017) – project – map
*United Kingdom A90:* Tipperty – Blackdog 12.0km (February 2015 to Late 2017) – project – map


----------



## MichiH

*Expected 2017 openings (sorted by date)*

January 2017:
*Germany A448:* rededication AD Bochum-West – AS Bochum-Wiemelhausen 5.9km (1st January 2017) – project – map
*Spain CM43:* Anover de Tajo-North – Anover de Tajo-North 3km (? to 9th January 2017) [completed 2011 but no connector road] – ? – map
*Croatia D14:* Andrasevec – Bedekovcina 5.0km (March 2015 to January 2017) [1st c/w]– ? – map
*Greece A8:* Xylokastro – Kiato 12km (2008 to January 2017) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Greece A29:* Krystalopigi – Koromilia 15km (2012 to January 2017) – project – map
*Portugal A26-1:* Santo Andre – Sines (A26) 10.8km (September 2010 to 31st January 2017) – ? – map

February 2017:
*Italy SS729:* Monti-West – Monti/Telti 6.4km (February 2015 to February 2017) – project – map

March 2017:
*France A9:* Saint-Jean-de-Vedas – Saint Aunes ~12km (October 2014 to March 2017) [existing A9 will be renumbered to A709] – project – map
*Greece A8:* Patra-Rio (A5/A9) – Xylokatro ~93km (2008 to March 2017) – project – map
*Iran F3:* Doab Shahrestanak – Tehran-Hemmat/Azadegan i/c 32km (Late 1990's to March 2017) – project – map
*Italy SS96 Barese:* north of Altamura – Mellitto 10km (December 2013 to March 2017) – ? – map
*Italy SS96 Barese:* Mellitto – Toritto 5.4km (March 2010 to March 2017) – ? – map
*Italy SS729:* Martis (SS132) – west of Oschiri 11.9km (August 2014 to March 2017) – project – map
*Italy SS534:* Spezzano Albanese-Terme – Sibari Marina 14km (March 2014 to March 2017) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Greece A1:* Skotina – Aegani 10km (2008 to Late March 2017) – project – map
*Greece A1:* Pyrgetos – Evangelismos 14km (2008 to Late March 2017) – project – map
*Greece A25:* Kato Christos – Provatas ~11km (? to Late March 2017) – project – map

Early 2017:
*Greece A5:* Kefalovryso – Antirrio 43km (2008 to Early 2017) – project – map
*Italy A18:* Rosolini – Ispica/Pozzallo 8km (June 2014 to Early 2017) – project – map
*Italy A52:* rededication Novate Milanese – Paderno Dugnano-Bollate (SS35) ~4.5km (Early 2017) – project – map
*Italy SS640:* east of Cannemaschi – east of Caltanissetta-Xirbi ~27km (April 2012 to Early 2017) – project – map
*Romania A1:* Dumbrava – Margina 15km (2013 to Early 2017) – project – map
*Romania A3:* Bucharest Ring Road – Voluntari-Popasului Street 4.5km (April 2012 to Early 2017) – ? – map
*Serbia A4:* Stanicenje – Pirot-East 16.7km (June 2013 to Early 2017) – project – map
*Serbia A4:* Pirot-East – Dimitrovgrad-West 14.3km (November 2010 to Early 2017) – project – map
*Serbia A4:* Dimitrovgrad-West – Gradinje 8.6km (2010 to Early 2017) [1st c/w] – project – map
*Spain A14:* Alguaire – Lleida (A2) ~8km (October 2013 to Early 2017) – ? – map
*United Kingdom A556:* Bowdon (M56) – Over Tabley (M6) 7.5km (November 2014 to Early 2017) – project – map
*Greece A5:* Avgo – Filippiada 38km (2008 to Early 2017?) – project – map
*Spain FV2:* Costa Calma – south of Costa Calma 2.5km (? to Early 2017?) – ? – map
*Turkey O5:* Gemlik – Bursa-North (O33) 27km (2013 to Early 2017?) – project – map

April 2017:
*Switzerland A16:* Court – Loveresse 8.8km (? to 3rd April 2017) [1st c/w] – project – map
*Croatia D12:* Vrbovec (A12) – Farkasevac 10.5km (2011 to April 2017) – ? – map
*Poland S7:* Radom-South – Skarzysko-Kamienna-North 22.0km (July 2014 to April 2017) – project – map
*Poland S3:* Gorzow Wielkopolski-North – Gorzow Wielkopolski-South 11.7km (October 2014 to April 2017) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Serbia A4:* Dimitrovgrad-West – Gradinje 8.6km (2010 to April 2017) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Serbia A1:* Grdelica – Caricina dolina 11.8km (September 2013 to April 2017) – project – map
*Croatia A5:* north of Drava bridge – Osijek ~6km (July 2011 to >= April 2017) – ? – map

May 2017:
*Denmark SR502:* Tjorring – Herning-Snejbjerg 10km (February 2015 to 28th May 2017) – project – map
*Macedonia A1:* Demir Kapija – Smokvica 28.2km (2012 to May 2017) – project – map
*Poland S7:* Nidzica-North – Napierki 22.7km (March 2015 to May 2017) – project (2) – map
*Poland S7:* Jedrzejow-East – Moczydlo 19.9km (October 2014 to May 2017) – project – map
*Poland S51:* Olsztyn-South (DK16) – Olsztynek-East 13.3km (March 2015 to May 2017) – project – map
*Serbia A1:* Caricina dolina – south of Vladicin han 14.3km (September 2013 to May 2017) – project – map
*Slovakia D3:* Svrcinovec (R5) – Skalite-West 12.3km (October 2013 to May 2017) [1st c/w] – project – map
*Slovakia D3:* Skalite-West – Skalite-East 3.0km (November 1997 to May 2017) [1st c/w] – project – map
*Slovakia R2:* Zvolen-East – Pstrusa 7.8km (September 2014 to May 2017) – project – map
*United Kingdom M90:* Queensferry Crossing 4km (September 2011 to May 2017) – project – map

Spring 2017:
*France N19:* Amblans – Lure-West 3km (Summer 2013 to Spring 2017) – project – map
*Germany B47:* AS Worms (A61) – AS Worms-West 2.1km (May 2016 to Spring 2017) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Iran TehSouByp:* south of Hasanabad (F7) – Charmshahr (QGaF) 38km (Mid 2015 to Spring 2017) – ? – map
*United Kingdom A30:* Millpool – Temple 4km (March 2015 to Spring 2017) – project – map
*Albania A2:* Mbrostar Ura – Levan 22km (2013 to Spring 2017?) – ? – map

June 2017:
*Albania A3:* Tirana – Mushqeta ~17km (April 2011 to June 2017) – ? – map
*Norway E39:* Sandved – Hove 1.5km (February 2015 to June 2017) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Poland S19:* Sokolow Malopolski-North – north of Sokolow Malopolski-East 1.7km (July 2015 to June 2017) [1st c/w] – project – map
*Poland S19:* north of Sokolow Malopolski-East – south of Sokolow Malopolski-East 1.3km (July 2015 to June 2017) – project – map
*Poland S19:* south of Sokolow Malopolski-East – Stobierna 8.9km (July 2015 to June 2017) [1st c/w] – project – map
*Poland S19:* near Stobierna 0.8km (July 2015 to June 2017) – project – map
*Poland S7:* Ostroda-South (S5) – Olsztynek-West (S51) 20.1km (April 2015 to June 2017) – project – map
*Slovakia D1:* Likavka – Ivachnova 8.5km (February 2014 to June 2017) – project – map
*Spain A63:* Cornellana – Doriga 2.4km (? to June 2017) – ? – map
*United Kingdom A1(M):* Barton – Leeming 19.3km (March 2014 to Late June 2017) – project – map

July 2017:
*Czechia I35:* Priluky – Mstenovice 0.7km (November 2009 to July 2017) – project – map
*Lithuania A5:* Sasnava – Gudeliai 9.8km (May 2016 to July 2017) – ? – map
*Poland S7:* Krakow-Nowa Huta – Krakow-Przewoz 4.5km (August 2014 to July 2017) – project – map
*Poland S5:* Mieleszyn – Gniezno-South 18.3km (December 2014 to July 2017) – project – map
*Poland S8:* Marki – Drewnica (S17) 2.6km (February 2015 to July 2017) – project – map
*Poland S8:* Drewnica (S17) – Kobylka 5.5km (January 2016 to July 2017) – project – map
*Poland S8:* Kobylka – Radzymin-South 7.3km (February 2016 to July 2017) – project – map
*Poland S8:* Prosienica – Zambrow-West 14.9km (March 2015 to July 2017) – project – map
*Poland S8:* Mezenin – Jezewo 14.3km (March 2015 to July 2017) – project – map
*Poland S11:* Ostrow Wielkopolski-East – Przygodzice 12.8km (January 2015 to July 2017) – project – map

Mid 2017:
*Greece A3:* Trikala – Xyniada ~90km (2008 to Mid 2017) – project – map
*Romania A3:* Iernut – Ungheni-Airport 14km (Mid 2016 to Mid 2017) – ? – map
*Serbia B24:* Botunje – Badnjevac 3.5km (May 2013 to Mid 2017) – ? – map
*Spain FV1:* Corralejo – Caldereta 18km (? to Mid 2017) [2nd c/w] – ? – map

August 2017:
*Italy SS675:* Monte Romano-East – Cinelli 6.4km (July 2015 to August 2017) – project – map
*Poland S11:* Mieszkow – Jarocin 7.5km (February 2015 to August 2017) – project – map
*Poland S3:* Sulechow – north of Oder bridge Cigacice 3.1km (April 2015 to August 2017) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Poland S3:* south of Oder bridge Cigacice – north of Zielona Gora-North 9.6km (April 2015 to August 2017) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Poland S19:* Swilcza – Rzeszow-South 6.3km (May 2015 to August 2017) – project – map
*Poland S7:* Ostroda North – Ostroda-South (S5) 9.7km (June 2015 to August 2017) – project – map
*Poland S5:* Ostroda-South (S7) – Ornowo 8.7km (June 2015 to August 2017) – project – map

Summer 2017:
*Ireland N17:* Tuam-North – Tuam-West 4.2km (May 2014 to Summer 2017) – project – map
*Norway Rv4:* Gran-North – Gran-South 2.1km (2013 to Summer 2017) – project – map
*Romania A10:* Turda (A3) – Decea 16.8km (July 2014 to Summer 2017) – ? – map
*Romania A10:* Decea – Aiud 8.5km (July 2014 to Summer 2017) – ? – map
*Spain A33:* La Font de la Figuera (A35) – Caudete (A31) 12.5km (? to Summer 2017) – ? – map
*United Kingdom A21:* Tonbridge – Pembury 2.7km (April 2015 to Summer 2017) – project – map

September 2017:
*Czechia D4:* Pribram/Skalka – Haje 4.8km (April 2015 to September 2017) – project – map
*Czechia I11:* Nebory – Oldrichovice 4.9km (August 2014 to September 2017) – project – map
*Czechia I11:* Oldrichovice – south of Bystrice 6.2km (August 2014 to September 2017) – project – map
*Pakistan M4:* Gojra – Shorkot 62km (November 2015 to September 2017) – ? – map
*Pakistan M9:* Hyderabad – Karachi 136km (March 2015 to September 2017) – ? – map

October 2017:
*Czechia D3:* Veseli nad Luznici – Bosilec 5.1km (April 2015 to October 2017) – project – map
*Czechia D3:* Borek – Usilne ~2.5km (April 2015 to October 2017) – project – map
*Germany A44:* AS Heiligenhaus – AS Heiligenhaus-Hetterscheidt 4.9km (April 2010 to October 2017) – project – map
*Poland S7:* Kielce-South – Jedrzejow-North 21.5km (June 2015 to October 2017) – project – map
*Poland S5:* Korzensko – Kroscina 15.0km (September 2014 to October 2017) – project – map
*Spain AG46:* Domaio – Domaio (AP9) 3.3km (October 2015 to October 2017) [2nd c/w] – ? – map

November 2017:
*Czechia D11:* Praskacka – Hradek Kralove ~4km (July 2014 to November 2017) – project – map
*Czechia I11:* Ostrava-Krasne Pole – Ostrava-Poruba 6.7km (November 2012 to November 2017) – project – map
*Germany A8:* AS Merzig-Wellingen – AS Merzig-Schwemlingen 3.5km (April 2015 to November 2017) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Ireland M17:* Tuam-West – Rathmorrissy (M6) 25.5km (May 2014 to November 2017) – project – map
*Ireland M18:* Rathmorrissy (M6) – Gort 27.7km (May 2014 to November 2017) – project – map
*Poland S5:* Poznan-West (A2) – Mosina 16.0km (August 2015 to November 2017) – project – map
*Poland DK15:* Latkowo – Markowice 18.9km (April 2015 to November 2017) – project – map
*Serbia A4:* Prosek – Crvena Reka 22.5km (March 2012 to November 2017) – project – map
*Slovakia D3:* Zilina-Strazov – Zilina-Brodno 4.3km (June 2014 to November 2017) – project – map
*Slovenia A4:* Ptuj – Podlehnik 7.3km (July 2015 to November 2017) – project – map

2017:
*Argentina RN8:* Pergamino-West – Pergamino-East 20.3km (2013 to 2017) – ? – map
*Argentina RN8:* west of Solis – Fatima-West 32.6km (2012 to 2017) – ? – map
*Croatia D2:* Virovitica (D5) – Suhopolje 9.1km (September 2014 to 2017) [1st c/w]– ? – map
*France A304:* Rocroi – Charleville-Mezieres (A34) 31km (July 2011 to 2017) – project – map
*France N7:* north of Villeneuve-sur-Allier – south of Villeneuve-sur-Allier ~7km (Late 2010 to 2017) – ? – map
*France N124:* Aubiet-East – Gimont-East 11.5km (January 2015 to 2017) – ? – map
*France N141:* La Vigerie – Saint-Yrieix 5.5km (? to 2017) – ? – map
*France N164:* east of Saint-Meen-le-Grand – Montauban-de-Bretagne (N12) 5.4km (January 2014 to 2017) – project – map
*France D9:* Gare d'Aix-en-Provence-TGV-East – Calas 3km (? to 2017) – ? – map
*France D222:* Tregueux-La Croix Gibat – Tregueux-Perray (N12) 2.5km (? to 2017) – project – map
*France D924:* Landigou – Sainte-Opportune 4km (February 2016 to 2017) – ? – map
*Greece A5:* Ioannina (A2) – Avgo 12km (2008 to 2017) – project – map
*Greece A5:* Sellades – Amfilochia 27km (2008 to 2017) – project – map
*Greece ?:* Naousa – Patrida 7.7km (2009 to 2017) – ? – map
*Iran F5:* Arak-West – Khoramabad-West 135km (February 2013 to 2017) – project – map
*Italy SS223:* south of Palazzo Lama – Civitella Paganico 8km (2013 to 2017) – project – map
*The Netherlands A9:* Badhoevedorp – Raasdorp 4km (December 2013 to 2017) [direction Haarlem; discontinuation: 4km] – project – map
*Norway E18:* Sky – Bommestad 7km (2013 to 2017) – project – map
*Serbia A1:* Srpska Kuca – Levosoje 8.0km (Fall 2015 to 2017) – project – map
*Spain A54:* Lavacolla – Arzua-West 18.5km (? to 2017) – ? – map
*Spain SE40:* Espartinas (A49) – Almensilla ~7km (? to 2017) – ? – map
*Spain SE40:* Almensilla – Coria del Rio ~7km (? to 2017) – ? – map
*Switzerland A5:* Biel-Port – Biel-East 4.9km (December 2007 to 2017) – project – map
*Turkey O33:* Saruhanli – Bornova (O30) 56km (2013 to 2017) – project – map
*United Kingdom M8:* Baillieston – Newhouse 9.7km (2014 to 2017) – project – map
*Bosnia and Herzegovina ?:* Brijesce – Boljakov Potok 1.5km (May 2016 to 2017?) – ? – map
*Italy SR8:* Talsano-North – Pulsano-East 11km (August 2014 to 2017?) – ? – map
*Italy SPV:* Thiene (A31) – Breganze-West ~4km (November 2011 to 2017?) – project – map
*Italy SPV:* Breganze-West – Marostica 9km (April 2014 to 2017?) – project – map
*Italy SPV:* Marostica – Bassano-East (SS47) 8.5km (February 2013 to 2017?) – project – map

Fall 2017:
*Canada NB-11:* south of Shediac River bridge – Shediac (NB-15) 6.8km (Summer 2015 to Fall 2017) – project – map
*Canada QC-A70:* Saguenay-Boulevard du Royaume – Saguenay-Chemin de la Grande-Anse 7.6km (April 2013 to Fall 2017) – project – map
*Kosovo R6:* Babush – Gabrrice 21.6km (October 2014 to Fall 2017) – project – map
*Romania A1:* Holdea – Ilia ~21km (2013 to Fall 2017) – ? – map
*Romania A3:* Voluntari-Popasului Street – Bucharest-Gherghitei Street 2.0km (April 2012 to Fall 2017) – ? – map
*Sweden ?:* Gothenburg-Ringön (E6) – Gothenburg-Slakthuset (E45) 1km (2013 to Fall 2017) – project – map
*Sweden E18:* Björkas – Skutbergs 7km (Fall 2015 to Fall 2017) – project – map
*United Kingdom A533:* Widnes (A562) – Astmoor (A558) 4.8km (May 2014 to Fall 2017) – project – map

Late 2017:
*Argentina RN5:* Lujan – Lujan-East ~4km (Early 2016 to Late 2017) – ? – map
*Belgium A11:* Brugge (N31) – Westkapelle 12km (March 2014 to Late 2017) – project – map
*Canada ON-407:* Oshawa-Harmony Road – Solina (ON-418) 8.2km (Early 2016 to Late 2017) – project – map
*Canada ON-418:* Solina (ON-407) – Hampton-Taunton Road 1.1km (Early 2016 to Late 2017) – project – map
*France A507:* Les Arnavaux (A7) – Sainte-Marthe 3km (August 2014 to Late 2017) – project – map
*France N57:* Breurey – Voray-sur-l'Ognon 4.8km (January 2015 to Late 2017) – ? – map
*France N88:* Malpas – Brive-Charensac-West 8.7km (Spring 2010 to Late 2017) – project – map
*Germany A14:* AS Grabow – AS Groß Warnow 11.5km (June 2015 to Late 2017) – ? – map
*Germany A33:* AS Halle-Künsebeck – AS Bielefeld-Center 7.9km (September 2009 to Late 2017) – project – map
*Germany A661:* AS Frankfurt-Friedberger Landstraße – AS Frankfurt-East 2.2km (November 2007 to Late 2017) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Germany B49:* AS Solms – AS Oberbiel-East 3.2km (May 2010 to Late 2017) [~300m/~1000m in service since 2014/15] – project – map
*Germany B33:* Waldsiedlung – AS Reichenau 0.9km (June 2014 to Late 2017) – ? – map
*Hungary M30:* SK/HU border (Tornyosnemeti) – Tornyosnemeti 1.7km (June 2016 to Late 2017) – ? – map
*The Netherlands N31:* Midlum – south of Harlingen 3km (November 2015 to Late 2017) – project – map
*Pakistan E35:* Hassan Abdal (M1) – Jharee Kas 40km (November 2014 to Late 2017) – ? – map
*Pakistan E35:* Jharee Kas – Sarai Saleh 19km (November 2014 to Late 2017) – ? – map
*Romania A3:* Nadaselu – Gilau 8.7km (July 2014 to Late 2017) – ? – map
*Spain SE40:* El Copero – Carretera de la Isla (A4) ~2km (? to Late 2017) – ? – map
*Spain SE40:* Carretera de la Isla (A4) – Torrequinto (A376) 8.1km (? to Late 2017) – ? – map
*Spain A1051:* Las Losas – Cortijos de Marin 4.9km (2011 to Late 2017) – ? – map
*United Kingdom A90:* Tipperty – Blackdog 12.0km (February 2015 to Late 2017) – project – map

December 2017:
*Austria A5:* Poysbrunn – Schrick 25km (April 2015 to December 2017) – project – map
*Italy A18:* Ispica/Pozzallo – Modica 11km (June 2014 to December 2017) – project – map
*Italy SS96 Barese:* Toritto – Modungo/Bitetto 9km (December 2013 to December 2017) – ? – map
*Poland S5:* Kroscina – Marcinowo 13.8km (November 2014 to December 2017) – project – map
*Poland S5:* Marcinowo – Wroclaw-North (A8) 19.3km (November 2014 to December 2017) – project – map
*Poland DK20:* Koscierzyna bypass 10.9km (October 2015 to December 2017) [1st c/w] – project – map
*Serbia A2:* Obrenovac – Ub 26.2km (August 2014 to December 2017) – project – map
*Serbia A2:* Ub – Lajkovac 12.5km (Mid 2010 to December 2017) [completed November 2014; to be opened with neighboring section] – project – map
*Serbia A2:* Lajkovac – Ljig 24.0km (August 2014 to December 2017) – project – map

>= 2017:
*Iran F2:* TR/IR border (Bazargan) – Tabriz-West 253km (May 2015 to >= 2017) – ? – map
*Iran EShF:* Izad Khast – Shiraz 220km (September 2012 to >= 2017) – project – map
*Slovakia D1:* Hubova – Likavka ~7km (February 2014 to >= 2017) – project – map
*Spain A21:* Santa Cilia – Jaca-West 9.0km (? to >= 2017) – ? – map
*Spain A38:* Cullera – Favara (AP-7) 10km (? to >= 2017) – ? – map
*Spain A44:* Atarfe (N432) – Santa Fe (A92G) 3km (2007 to 2017/18) – project – map
*Spain A44:* Santa Fe (A92G) – Las Gabias (A338) 8.7km (2009 to 2017/18) – project – map


----------



## ntom

Your post title says 2016 in both posts. I guess it's too early to call it 2017, isn't it .


----------



## MichiH

^^ Thanks, fixed 


*@ALL:* I haven't generally checked if expected opening dates are out-dated. If there's any out-dated opening date (or if any data is wrong or any project under construction missing), please report it with source in the respective country thread. *Thanks!*


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- United Kingdom (> click <): (source)

*A21:* Tonbridge – Pembury 2.7km (January 2015 --> April 2015 to Late March 2017 --> Summer 2017) – project --> project – map
*A556:* Bowdon (M56) – Over Tabley (M6) 7.5km (November 2014 to Late March 2017 --> Early 2017) – project --> project – map
*M90:* Queensferry Crossing 4km (September 2011 to May 2017) – project --> project – map
*A90:* Tipperty – Blackdog 12.0km (February 2015 to Spring 2017 --> Late 2017) – project --> project – map
*A1(M):* Barton – Leeming 19.3km (February 2014 --> March 2014 to Late June 2017) – project --> project – map
*M8:* Baillieston – Newhouse 9.7km (2014 to 2017) – project --> project – map
*A465:* Brynmawr – Gilwern 8.1km (December 2014 to 2017 --> Mid 2018) – project --> project – map
*A90:* Blackdog – Kingswells-North 16.1km (February 2015 to Late 2017 --> Spring 2018) – project --> project – map
*A90:* Kingswells-North – Cleanhill 12.2km (February 2015 to Late 2017 --> Spring 2018) – project --> project – map
*A90:* Cleanhill – Stonehaven 11.5km (February 2015 to Late 2017 --> Spring 2018) – project --> project – map
*A956:* Cleanhill – Cove Bay 6.5km (February 2015 to Late 2017 --> Spring 2018) – project --> project – map


*Recent openings: > click <.*

*Upcoming openings: > click <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## MichiH

DEL


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Albania (> click <):
*A4 --> A2:* Mbrostar Ura – Levan 22km (2013 to Spring 2017?) – ? – map (source)

- Czechia (> click <): (source; source)
*D4:* Pribram/Skalka – Haje 4.8km (April 2015 to Mid 2017 --> September 2017) – project – map
*D11:* Praskacka – Hradek Kralove ~4km (July 2014 to August 2017 --> November 2017) – project – map
*I35:* Priluky – Mstenovice 0.7km (November 2009 to November 2017 --> July 2017) – project – map
*I11:* Oldrichovice – south of Bystrice 6.2km (August 2014 to February 2018 --> September 2017) – project – map
*D3:* Veseli nad Luznici – Bosilec 5.1km (April 2015 to March 2018 --> October 2017) – project – map
*D3:* Borek – Usilne ~2.5km (April 2015 to March 2018 --> October 2017) – project – map
*D1:* Prerov-North (D55) – Lipnik nad Becvou (D35) 14.3km (July 2015 to July 2018 --> August 2018) – project – map
*D3:* Bosilec – Sevetin 8.1km (September 2015 to September 2018 --> February 2019) – project – map

- Germany (> click <):
*A448:* AS Altenbochum (East) – AK Bochum/Witten 1.4km (October 2012 to Summer 2017 --> Spring 2018) – project – map (source)
*A448:* rededication AD Bochum-West – AS Bochum-South --> rededication AD Bochum-West – AS Bochum-Wiemelhausen 5.0km --> 5.9km (Mid 2015 --> 1st January 2017) – project – map (source)
*A448:* rededication AS Bochum-South – AS Altenbochum (West) --> rededication AS Bochum-Wiemelhausen – AS Altenbochum (West) 1.8km --> 0.9km (Mid 2018) – project – map --> map (source)

- Kosovo (> click <):
*? --> R7.1:* Prishtina (R6/R7) – Prishtina-South (N2) 3km (October 2014 to 25th October 2015) – ? – map (source: OSM)

- Spain (> click <):
*CM43:* Anover de Tajo-North – Anover de Tajo-North 2km --> 3km (? to April 2017 --> 9th January 2017) [completed 2011 but no connector road] – ? – map (source)

- United Kingdom (> click <):
*NEW A30:* Millpool – Temple 4km (March 2015 to Spring 2017) – project – map (source)


*Recent openings: > click <.*

*Upcoming openings: > click <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## Autobahn-mann

Updates for Italian *SPV*:

according to this local newspaper (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=137872485&postcount=613), the entire lenght opening is confirmed for 2020, and the first stretches in Vicenza province will be open in early 2018; so all 2017 opening were postponed.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Iran (> click <): (source)
*EShF:* Izad Khast – Shiraz --> Izad Khast – Tange Khiareh 220km --> 207km (September 2012 to >= 2017) – project – map
*NEW EShF:* Tange Khiareh – Shiraz/Ghalat 13km (January 2017 to August 2018) – ? – map

- Italy (> click <):
*NEW A35:* Rovato (SP19) – east of Brescia-West (A4) 5.6km (January 2017 to Late 2017) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source; source; source; source; source)
*SPV:* Thiene (A31) – Breganze-West ~4km (November 2011 to 2017? --> Early 2018) – project – map (source)
*SPV:* Breganze-West – Marostica 9km (April 2014 to 2017? --> Early 2018) – project – map (source)
*SPV:* Marostica – Bassano-East (SS47) 8.5km (February 2013 to 2017? --> Early 2018) – project – map (source)

- Kosovo (> click <):
*R7.1 --> ?:* Prishtina (R6/R7) – Prishtina-South (N2) 3km (October 2014 to 25th October 2015) – ? – map (source)

- Spain (> click <):
*A14:* Alguaire – Lleida (A2) ~8km (October 2013 to Early 2017 --> May 2017) – ? – map (source)


*Recent openings: > click <.*

*Upcoming openings: > click <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- The Netherlands (> click <):
*A9:* Badhoevedorp – Raasdorp 4km (December 2013 to 2017 --> 10th April 2017) [direction Haarlem; discontinuation: 4km] – project – map (source)

- Poland (> click <):
*NEW S61:* Suwalki-North – Suwalki-South 12.8km (February 2017 to April 2019) – project – map (source)

- Slovakia (> click <):
*NEW D3:* Cadca – Svrcinovec (R5) 5.7km (January 2017 to December 2020) – project – map (source; source)

- Spain (> click <):
*A38:* Cullera – Favara (AP-7) 10km (? to >= 2017 --> October 2019) – ? – map (source)


*Recent openings: > click <.*

*Upcoming openings: > click <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## Seagull

Croatia D14: Andrasevec – Bedekovcina 5.0km - opening on 6th of February 
Croatia D2: Virovitica (D5) – Suhopolje 9.1km - opening in April or May


----------



## g.spinoza

*Italy*

A52: rededication Novate Milanese – Paderno Dugnano-Bollate (SS35) ~4.5km (Early 2017) – project – map

This one has been postponed to October 2017.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Bosnia and Herzegovina (> click <): (source)
*NEW ?:* Mahovljani – Drugovic ~9km (October 2014 to Mid 2017) – project – map
*?:* Mahovljani – Prnjavor --> Drugovic – Prnjavor 35.3km --> ~26km (October 2014 to Spring 2018) – project – map --> map

- Croatia (> click <):
*D2:* Virovitica (D5) – Suhopolje 9.1km (September 2014 to 2017 --> >= April 2017) [1st c/w]– ? – map (source)
*D14:* Andrasevec – Bedekovcina 5.0km (March 2015 to January 2017 --> 6th February 2017) [1st c/w]– ? – map (source)

- Finland (> click <): (source)
*NEW Vt7:* Hamina-East – Kattilainen 5km (June 2015 to 10th February 2017) – project – map
*Vt7:* Hamina-East – Vaalimaan --> Kattilainen – Vaalimaan 32km --> 27km (June 2015 to Spring 2018) – project – map --> map

- France (> click <):
*NEW D700:* Bel Air – La Fourchette 3km (? to 30th January 2017) – ? – map (source)
*D222:* Tregueux-La Croix Gibat – Tregueux-Perray (N12) 2.5km (? to 2017 --> 30th January 2017) – project – map (source)

- Greece (> click <):
*A5:* Avgo – Filippiada 38km (2008 to Early 2017? --> Late March 2017) – project – map (source)
*A5:* Kefalovryso – Antirrio --> Kefalovryso – Klokova 43km --> 32km (2008 to Early 2017 --> Late March 2017) – project – map --> map (source)
*NEW A5:* Klokova – Antirrio 11km (2008 to 2017?) – project – map (source)
*A8:* Xylokastro – Kiato 12km (2008 to January 2017 --> Late February 2017) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)
*A29:* Krystalopigi – Koromilia 15km (2012 to January 2017 --> Late February 2017) – project – map (source)
*?:* Naousa – Patrida 7.7km (2009 to 2017 --> 7th February 2017) – ? – map (source)

- Italy (> click <):
*A52:* rededication Novate Milanese – Paderno Dugnano-Bollate (SS35) ~4.5km (Early 2017 --> October 2017) – project – map (source)

- Poland (> click <):
*NEW S6:* Kolobrzeg-West – Ustronie Morskie 14.7km (February 2017 to June 2019) – project – map (source)

- Portugal (> click <):
*A26-1:* Santo Andre – Sines (A26) 10.8km (September 2010 to 31st January 2017 --> 2017) – ? – map (source; source)

- Slovakia (> click <):
*D1:* Hubova – Likavka ~7km --> ~8km (February 2014 to >= 2017 --> 2019/20) – project – map (source)
*D1:* Likavka – Ivachnova 8.5km (February 2014 to June 2017 --> 2019/20) – project – map (source)
*R7:* Dunajska Luzna-South – Holice 17.4km (2016 --> October 2016 to March 2020) – project – map (source)

- Spain (> click <):
*NEW A32:* Albacete-West – Albacete-South (A30) 10.5km (January 2017 to Early 2020) – ? – map (source; source)
*NEW A44:* Las Gabias (A338) – Alhendin 6.1km (Late 2016 to Late 2018) – ? – map (source; source; source)
*N-II:* Terradelles – Vilafreser (AP7) 3.3km (June 2015 to 2018? --> 2018) – ? – map (source)
*N-IV:* Dos Hermanas-South (AP4) – Los Palacios-North 8.4km (2015/16 to ? --> June 2018) – project – map (source)

- United Kingdom (> click <):
*A30:* Millpool – Temple 4km (March 2015 to Spring 2017 --> July 2017) – project – map (source)


*Recent openings: > click <.*

*Upcoming openings: > click <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- France (> click <): (source)
*NEW D173:* Retiers-South – La Noe Jollys 6.8km (? to 31st January 2017) – ? – map
*NEW D173:* Martigne-Ferchaud-South – Le Moulin ~8km (? to September 2017) – ? – map
*NEW D775:* Le Lion-d'Angers-South - La Membrolle-North ~6km (? to July 2017) – ? – map

- Greece (> click <):
*A5:* Avgo – Filippiada 38km (2008 to Late March 2017 --> 22nd February 2017) – project – map (source)

- Poland (> click <):
*NEW S8:* Radziejowice – Przeszkoda 9.9km (February 2017 to July 2019) – project – map (source)


*Recent openings: > click <.*

*Upcoming openings: > click <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Greece (> click <):
*A5:* Avgo – Filippiada 38km (2008 to 22nd February 2017 --> 22nd February 2017) – project – map (source; source)


*Recent openings: > click <.*

*Upcoming openings: > click <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## Kemo

DW669: Bialystok-Aleja Jana Pawla II – Bialystok-Wiadukt 10.0km (December 2016 to September 2018) – ? – map

Construction actually started this month, so you can change the start date.
I don't think there is going to be a specific project page, so you can add this: http://www.bialystok.pl/pl/dla_mieszkancow/drogi_i_inwestycje/projekty-i-wizualizacje.html


EDIT
The length is wrong - should be 6.3 km.


----------



## Stefan-SRB

New project.

Serbia A2: Surcin - Obrenovac 17.6 km (March 2017 to November 2019)


----------



## sotonsi

*United Kingdom A556:* Bowdon (M56) – Over Tabley (M6) 7.5km (November 2014 to Early 2017) – project – map

should now read (see source)

*United Kingdom A556:* Bowdon (M56) – Over Tabley (M6) 7.5km (10 November 2014 to 6 March 2017) – project – map


----------



## pasadia

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=138742874&postcount=9325


----------



## Agent 006

- Norway
*E18:* Tvedestrand - Arendal 23km (February 2017 to October 2019) 

Construction started february, and construction start was officially marked 1. march. 

Source: http://www.nyeveier.no/markering-anleggsstart-e18-tvedestrand-arendal/
Project: http://www.nyeveier.no/veiprosjektene/e18-tvedestrand-arendal/


----------



## Autobahn-mann

- Italy:
*A31:* Piovene Rocchette – Pedemonte 17,8 km (2019 to 2025) – (source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=142371812&postcount=1603)


----------



## g.spinoza

Autobahn-mann said:


> - Italy:
> *A31:* Piovene Rocchette – Pedemonte 17,8 km (2019 to 2025) – (source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=142371812&postcount=1603)


That's very premature. Only preliminary project is complete, we have to wait until March just to see if it will be approved.


----------



## zalmen

> Serbia A4: south of Pirot-North – Pirot-East ~6.7km (June 2013 to September 2017) – project – map
> Serbia A4: Pirot-East – Dimitrovgrad-West 14.3km (November 2010 to September 2017) – project – map
> Serbia A4: Dimitrovgrad-West – Gradinje 8.6km (2010 to September 2017) – project – map


These sections, a total of 30,5 km, were opened to traffic as of Saturday, 16 September 2017

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=142374236&postcount=1843
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=142378045&postcount=3470
https://news.bg/world/otkriha-otsechkata-na-magistralata-ot-pirot-do-balgarskata-granitsa.html


----------



## MichiH

DEL


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Austria (> click <):
*A5:* Poysbrunn – Schrick 25km (April 2015 to December 2017 --> 8th December 2017) – project – map (source)

- Czechia (> click <):
*I35:* Priluky – Mstenovice 0.7km (November 2009 to September 2017 --> 11th September 2017) – project – map (source)
*D3:* Borek – Usilne ~2.5km (April 2015 to October 2017 --> 27th September 2017) – project – map (source)
*D4:* Pribram/Skalka – Haje 4.8km (April 2015 to Late September 2017 --> 4th October 2017) – project – map (source)
*D3:* Veseli nad Luznici – Bosilec 5.1km (April 2015 to October 2017 --> 12th October 2017) – project – map (source)

- Denmark (> click <):
*NEW PR18:* Tvis – Tjorring 18km (May 2015 to Late November 2017) – project – map (source)
*PR18:* Holstebro-North – Tjorring --> Holstebro-North – Tvis 40km --> 22km (May 2015 to May 2018) – project – map --> map (source)
*NEW PR23:* Knabstrup – Kvanlose 6.5km (September 2017 to Late 2019) – project – map (source; source)

- Germany (> click <):
*A44:* AS Heiligenhaus – AS Heiligenhaus-Hetterscheidt 4.9km (April 2010 to October 2017 --> November 2017) – project – map (source)

- Ireland (> click <): (source)
*N17:* Tuam-North – Tuam-West 4.2km (May 2014 to Summer 2017 --> 27th September 2017) – project – map
*M17:* Tuam-West – Rathmorrissy (M6) 25.5km (May 2014 to November 2017 --> 27th September 2017) – project – map
*M18:* Rathmorrissy (M6) – Gort 27.7km (May 2014 to November 2017 --> 27th September 2017) – project – map

- Italy (> click <):
*A35:* Rovato (SP19) – east of Brescia-West (A4) 5.6km (January 2017 to Late 2017 --> 15th November 2017) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)
*SS96 Barese:* north of Altamura – Mellitto 10km (December 2013 to 2017 --> 8th September 2017) – ? – map (source)
*SS675:* Monte Romano-East – Cinelli 6.4km (July 2015 to August 2017 --> 2018) – project – map (source)

- Kosovo (> click <):
*R6:* Babush – Gabrrice 21.6km (October 2014 to Fall 2017 --> 31st December 2017) – project – map (source)

- Netherlands (> click <):
*NEW N62:* Terneuzen-South – NL/B border (Zelzate) 10.3km (Mid 2017 to Early 2019) – project – map (source; source; source; source)

- Norway (> click <): (source)
*NEW E18:* Larvik – Bommestad 4km (2013 to 28th September 2017) – project – map
*E18:* Sky – Bommestad --> Sky – Larvik 7km --> 3km (2013 to December 2017) – project – map --> map

- Serbia (> click <): (source; source)
*A4:* south of Pirot-North – Pirot-East ~6.7km (June 2013 to September 2017 --> 16th September 2017) – project – map
*A4:* Pirot-East – Dimitrovgrad-West 14.3km (November 2010 to September 2017 --> 16th September 2017) – project – map
*A4:* Dimitrovgrad-West – Gradinje 8.6km (2010 to September 2017 --> 16th September 2017) – project – map

- Slovenia (> click <): (source; source)
*NEW A4:* Ptuj – Lancova vas 2km (July 2015 to 15th September 2017) – project – map
*A4:* Ptuj – Podlehnik --> Lancova vas – Podlehnik 7.3km --> 5km (July 2015 to November 2017) – project – map --> map

- Spain (> click <):
*A63:* Cornellana – Doriga 2.4km (2006 to Summer 2017 --> Fall 2017?) – ? – map (source; source)

- United Kingdom (> click <):
*A1(M):* Barton – Leeming 19.3km (March 2014 to Late 2017 --> 22nd September 2017) – project – map (source)
*A21:* Tonbridge – Pembury 2.7km (April 2015 to Summer 2017 --> 21st September 2017) – project – map (source)


*Recent openings: > click <.*

*Upcoming openings: > click <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## g.spinoza

> Italy A35: Rovato (SP19) – east of Brescia-West (A4) 5.6km (January 2017 to Late 2017) [2nd c/w] – project – map


A more precise date for this is 15 November 2017.

http://www.giornaledibrescia.it/eco...io-e-collegamento-con-l-a4-nel-2017-1.3107797


----------



## sotonsi

MichiH said:


> - United Kingdom (> click <):
> *A1(M):* Barton – Leeming 19.3km (March 2014 to Late 2017 --> 22nd September 2017) – project – map (source)


It should read:
*A1(M):* Leeming – Catterick 9.6km (March 2014 to 22nd September 2017) – project – map
*A1(M):* Catterick – Barton 9.6km (March 2014 to Late 2017) – project – map


----------



## g.spinoza

g.spinoza said:


> A more precise date for this is 15 November 2017.
> 
> http://www.giornaledibrescia.it/eco...io-e-collegamento-con-l-a4-nel-2017-1.3107797


And by the way, the connection is not "east of Brescia-West". It is "West of Brescia-West", between the latter and Ospitaletto.


----------



## sponge_bob

These 3 are open now.


Ireland N17: Tuam-North – Tuam-West 4.2km (May 2014 to 27th September 2017) – project – map
Ireland M17: Tuam-West – Rathmorrissy (M6) 25.5km (May 2014 to 27th September 2017) – project – map
Ireland M18: Rathmorrissy (M6) – Gort 27.7km (May 2014 to 27th September 2017) – project – map


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Bosnia and Herzegowina (> click <):
*?:* Mahovljani – Drugovic 11km (October 2014 to September 2017 --> 1st October 2017) – project – map (source; source)

- Czechia (> click <):
*D3:* Borek – Usilne ~2.5km (April 2015 to 27th September 2017 --> 27th September 2017) – project – map (source)
*I11:* Nebory – Oldrichovice 4.9km (August 2014 to Late October 2017 --> 17th October 2017) – project – map (source)
*I11:* Oldrichovice – south of Bystrice 6.2km (August 2014 to Late October 2017 --> 17th October 2017) – project – map (source)

- Greece (> click <):
*A3:* Trikala – Xyniada 79km (2008 to August 2017 --> 2017?) – project – map (source; date has passed)

- Ireland (> click <): (source; source)
*N17:* Tuam-North – Tuam-West 4.2km (May 2014 to 27th September 2017 --> 27th September 2017) – project – map
*M17:* Tuam-West – Rathmorrissy (M6) 25.5km (May 2014 to 27th September 2017 --> 27th September 2017) – project – map
*M18:* Rathmorrissy (M6) – Gort 27.7km (May 2014 to 27th September 2017 --> 27th September 2017) – project – map

- Italy (> click <):
*A35:* Rovato (SP19) – east of Brescia-West (A4) --> Rovato (SP19) – west of Brescia-West (A4) 5.6km (January 2017 to 15th November 2017) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)
*NEW SS640:* east of Cannemaschi – Caltanissetta-Favarella 8.5km (April 2012 to 25th September 2017) – project – map (source; source)
*SS640:* east of Cannemaschi – east of Caltanissetta-Xirbi --> Caltanissetta-Favarella – east of Caltanissetta-Xirbi ~27km --> 19km (April 2012 to Early 2018) – project – map --> map (source; source)

- Lithuania (> click <):
*NEW A5:* Pietariai – Sasnava 11.7km (September 2017 to Mid 2018) – ? – map (source; source; source; source)

- Norway (> click <):
*E18:* Larvik – Bommestad 4km (2013 to 28th September 2017 --> 28th September 2017) – project – map (source)

- Poland (> click <):
*NEW S2:* Warsaw-Wal Miedzeszynski – Warsaw-Lubelska (S17) 7.5km (October 2017 to August 2020) – project – map (source)
*S7:* Jedrzejow-East – Moczydlo 19.9km (October 2014 to Late September 2017 --> 23rd September 2017) – project – map (source)

- Serbia (> click <):
*B24:* Botunje – Badnjevac 3.5km (May 2013 to Mid 2017 --> 2017?) – ? – map (source: date has passed)

- Spain (> click <):
*A33:* Jumilla – Yecla 23.4km (December 2014 to Late 2017 --> Early October 2017) – ? – map (source; source)
*A44:* Atarfe (N432) – Santa Fe (A92G) 3km (2007 to 2017/18 --> 2018) – project – map (source)
*A44:* Santa Fe (A92G) – Las Gabias (A338) 8.7km (2009 to 2017/18 --> 2018) – project – map (source)
*A63:* Cornellana – Doriga 2.4km (2006 to Fall 2017? --> December 2017) – ? – map (source)
*A1051:* Cortijos de Marin – Los Depositos 1km (2011 to September 2017 --> Early November 2017) – ? – map (source)
*SE40:* Espartinas (A49) – Almensilla ~7km (? to Summer 2017 --> Late 2017) – ? – map (source; source)
*N-II:* Terradelles – Vilafreser (AP7) 3.3km (June 2015 to October 2017 --> >= 2018) – ? – map (source)

- United Kingdom (> click <): (source)
*A1(M):* Barton – Leeming --> Barton – Catterick 19.3km --> 9.6km (March 2014 to 22nd September 2017) – project – map --> map
*NEW A1(M):* Catterick – Leeming 9.6km (March 2014 to Late 2017) – project – map


*Recent openings: > click <.*

*Upcoming openings: > click <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## Chris80678

List needs updating please


----------



## Kemo

Poland - this section was "opened" a few days ago - does it count?
http://www.openstreetmap.org/direct...0.0797;53.5918,20.1172#map=14/53.5920/20.1029
(old DK7 used to go through Rychnowo)

And if we are meticulous - what about this? Does it count as an "opening"?  http://www.openstreetmap.org/direct...2.5899;53.1170,22.6300#map=14/53.1138/22.6099


----------



## MichiH

Kemo said:


> Poland - this section was "opened" a few days ago - does it count?
> http://www.openstreetmap.org/direct...0.0797;53.5918,20.1172#map=14/53.5920/20.1029
> (old DK7 used to go through Rychnowo)


I would but was the first c/w opened only or are both c/w already in service? OSM indicates 2 c/w opened halfway only which makes it difficult... Do you know the exact opening date of the remaining segment, still scheduled for October? I think if both section will been opened the same month, I'll indicate "October 2017" instead of split the section...



Kemo said:


> And if we are meticulous - what about this? Does it count as an "opening"?  http://www.openstreetmap.org/direct...2.5899;53.1170,22.6300#map=14/53.1138/22.6099


The maximum distance between the old alignment and the new alignment is less than 300m.... I think I won't add it because the entire section is (or was?) scheduled to be opened in December...


----------



## Kemo

MichiH said:


> I would but was the first c/w opened only or are both c/w already in service? OSM indicates 2 c/w opened halfway only which makes it difficult...


But only with 1 lane on the section with 2 carriageways (opened on 6th October). 



> Do you know the exact opening date of the remaining segment, still scheduled for October?


Update - it is scheduled for November.


----------



## g.spinoza

Italy:
SS76: Albacina – Serra San Quirico 11km (Early 2009 to Mid 2018) [2nd c/w] – project – map
SS76: Fossato di Vico – Cancelli di Fabriano 7.5km (Early 2009 to Mid 2018) [2nd c/w] – project – map

These two stretches have an official opening day: 31st July 2018.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Bosnia and Herzegowina (> click <):
*? --> "BaDoHwy":* Mahovljani – Drugovic 11km --> 10km (October 2014 to 1st October 2017 --> 1st October 2017) – project – map (source; source)
*?:* Brijesce – Boljakov Potok 1.5km (May 2016 to 2017? --> Late October 2017) – ? – map (source; source)

- Czechia (> click <):
*D3:* Veseli nad Luznici – Bosilec 5.1km (April 2015 to 12th October 2017 --> 12th October 2017) – project – map (source; source)
*D4:* Pribram/Skalka – Haje 4.8km (April 2015 to 4th October 2017 --> 4th October 2017) – project – map (source; source)
*I11:* Ostrava-Krasne Pole – Ostrava-Poruba 6.7km (November 2012 to November 2017 --> November 2019) – project – map (source)

- Finland (> click <): (source; source; source)
*Vt4:* Myllyntaus – Rannankylä ~4km --> 3.5km (Late 2016 to 2019? --> 13th October 2017) – project – map
*NEW Vt4:* Mämmenkyla – Myllyntaus ~7.5km (August 2017 to June 2019) – project – map

- France (> click <):
*N70:* Blanzy – Saint-Eusebe 4km (Fall 2015 to September 2017 --> 2017?) [2nd c/w] – ? – map (source: date has passed)

- Germany (> click <):
*B47:* AS Worms (A61) – AS Worms-West 2.1km (May 2016 to Early September 2017 --> Mid 2017) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)
*B33:* AS Offenburg-Elgersweier (B3) – AS Offenburg-Zunsweier 2.4km (October 2010 to Spring 2018 --> 30th October 2017) – ? – map (source)
*A30:* AS Gohfeld – AS Bad Oeynhausen-North 5.3km (September 2008 to 2018 --> Late 2018) [discontinuation: 1.4km] – project – map (source)
*A30:* AS Dehme – AS Bad Oeynhausen-East 1.9km (September 2008 to 2018 --> Late 2018) – project – map (source)
*B15n:* AS Ergoldsbach – AS Essenbach (A92) 9.0km (August 2013 to 2019 --> 2020) – project – map (source)
*NEW B303:* east of AS Schirnding-West – west of AS Schirnding-East 2.5km (July 2017 to Late 2020) [2nd c/w] – ? – map (source)
*NEW B66:* AS Leopoldshöhe-Rollkrug – AS Leopoldshöhe-Asemissen 2.1km (August 2017 to 2021) – ? – map (source)
*NEW A44:* AS Sontra-East – AD Wommen (A4) ~7.5km (August 2017 to 2022) – project – map (source)

- Greece (> click <):
*EO65:* Nea Santa – Assiros (A25) 11.4km (? to March 2018 --> August 2019) – ? – map (source)

- Italy (> click <): (source)
*SS76:* Albacina – Serra San Quirico 11km (Early 2009 to Mid 2018 --> 31st July 2018) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*SS76:* Fossato di Vico – Cancelli di Fabriano 7.5km (Early 2009 to Mid 2018 --> 31st July 2018) [2nd c/w] – project – map

- Macedonia (> click <):
*A1:* Demir Kapija – Smokvica 28.2km (2012 to Late October 2017 --> March 2018) – project – map (source)

- The Netherlands (> click <): (source)
*NEW N302:* Hoorn (A7) – Westhoud 7km (2014 to October 2017) – ? – map
*N302:* Hoorn (A7) – Venhuizen --> Westhoud – Venhuizen 14km --> 7km (2014 to Late 2018) – ? – map --> map

- Norway (> click <): (source)
*E6:* Katerud – Kolomoen (Rv3) 12km (August 2017 to Summer 2019 --> Fall 2019) – project – map
*NEW E6:* Moelv – Arnkvern 24km (October 2017 to Fall 2020) – project – map

- Pakistan (> click <): (source: date has passed)
*M4:* Gojra – Shorkot 62km (November 2015 to September 2017 --> 2017?) – ? – map
*M9:* Hyderabad – Karachi 136km (March 2015 to September 2017 --> 2017?) – ? – map

- Poland (> click <):
*DK20:* Koscierzyna bypass 10.9km (October 2015 to September 2017 --> 1st October 2017) [1st c/w] – project – map (source; source)
*NEW S7:* Rychnowo – east of Rychnowo 2.7km (April 2015 to 6th October 2017) – project – map (source; source)
*S3:* Gorzow Wielkopolski-North – Gorzow Wielkopolski-South 11.7km (October 2014 to October 2017 --> 9th October 2017) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)
*S5:* Korzensko – Kroscina --> Korzensko – Zmigrodek 15.0km --> ~6km (September 2014 to October 2017) – project – map --> map (source)
*NEW S5:* Zmigrodek – Kroscina ~9km (September 2014 to November 2017) – project – map (source)
*NEW S5:* Kryniczno – Wroclaw-North (A8) ~6km (November 2014 to November 2017) – project – map (source)
*S7:* Rychnowo – Olsztynek-West (S51) --> east of Rychnowo – Olsztynek-West (S51) ~11.3km --> 8.6km (April 2015 to October 2017 --> November 2017) – project – map --> map (source; source)
*S8:* Marki – Drewnica (S17) 2.6km (February 2015 to October 2017 --> November 2017) – project – map (source)
*S8:* Drewnica (S17) – Kobylka 5.5km (January 2016 to October 2017 --> November 2017) – project – map (source)
*S8:* Kobylka – Radzymin-South 7.3km (February 2016 to October 2017 --> November 2017) [discontinuation: ~3km] – project – map (source)
*S8:* Prosienica – Zambrow-West 14.9km (March 2015 to October 2017 --> Novemer 2017) – project – map (source)
*S5:* Marcinowo – Wroclaw-North (A8) --> Marcinowo – Kryniczno 19.3km --> ~13km (November 2014 to December 2017) – project – map --> map (source)
*NEW S7:* Skarzysko-Kamienna-North – Skarzysko-Kamienna-South 7.6km (October 2017 to May 2020) – ? – map (source)

- Romania (> click <): (source)
*A10:* Decea – Aiud 8.5km (July 2014 to October 2017 --> Late 2017?) – ? – map
*A10:* Turda (A3) – Decea 16.8km (July 2014 to November 2017 --> Late 2017?) – ? – map

- Russia (> click <):
*A121:* Losevo – Sosnovo 17km (2015 to 2019 --> 14th October 2017) – ? – map (source)
*NEW P23:* Zaytsevo – Gatchina-North 12km (Spring 2014 to 14th October 2017) – ? – map (source)
*P23:* Zaytsevo – Bolshiye Kolpany --> Gatchina-North – Bolshiye Kolpany 23km --> 11km (Spring 2014 to 2018 --> 2019) – ? – map --> map (source)

- Serbia (> click <):
*B24:* Botunje – Badnjevac 3.5km (May 2013 to 2017? --> 4th October 2017) – ? – map (source)

- Slovakia (> click <):
*D1:* Hricovske Podhradie – Lietavska Lucka 11.3km (February 2014 to January 2018 --> 2019) – project --> project – map (source; source)
*D1:* Budimir – Bidovce 14.4km (November 2016 to December 2019) – project --> project – map
*D1:* Hubova – Likavka ~8km (February 2014 to 2019/20) – project --> project – map
*D1:* Likavka – Ivachnova 8.5km (February 2014 to 2019/20) – project --> project – map
*D3:* Cadca – Svrcinovec (R5) 5.7km (January 2017 to December 2020) – project --> project – map
*D1:* Lietavska Lucka – Dubna Skala 13.5km (June 2014 to 2021) – project --> project – map

- Slovenia (> click <):
*A4:* Lancova vas – Podlehnik 5km (July 2015 to November 2017 --> October 2017) – project – map (source; source)

- Spain (> click <):
*A33:* Jumilla – Yecla 23.4km (December 2014 to Early October 2017 --> 5th October 2017) – ? – map (source; source)

- Sweden (> click <):
*E22:* Kalmar-Smedby/Rinkabyholm – Kalmar-Rinkabyholm-North 1.4km (October 2015 to June 2018 --> 12th December 2017) – project – map (source)

- United Kingdom (> click <):
*A533:* Widnes (A562) – Astmoor (A558) 4.8km (May 2014 to Fall 2017 --> 14th October 2017) – project – map (source; source; source)


*Recent openings: > click <.*

*Upcoming openings: > click <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## sotonsi

MichiH said:


> - United Kingdom (> click <):
> *A533:* Widnes (A562) – Astmoor (A558) 4.8km (May 2014 to Fall 2017 --> 13th October 2017) – project – map (source; source)


14th - it opened just after midnight yesterday (as your second post source says explicitly, and the first doesn't contradict but doesn't give the full details from the project page).


----------



## spacetweek

MichiH said:


> *NEW S7:* Rychnowo – east of Rychnowo 2.7km (April 2015 to 6th October 2014) – project – map (source; source)
> Please correct if data is outdated.


That should say 6th October 2017.


----------



## Kemo

^^
And [1st c/w] to be precise.


----------



## g.spinoza

> Italy
> A35: Rovato (SP19) – west of Brescia-West (A4) 5.6km (January 2017 to 15th November 2017) [2nd c/w] – project – map


This has been moved up to 13th November.


----------



## Kemo

Construction works started on 
DK25: Sławęcinek - Latkowo 7.0km (December 2017 to December 2019) – project – map



> S7: Skarzysko-Kamienna-North – Skarzysko-Kamienna-South


Project website: http://s7skarzysko.pl/tresci/kontrakt-opis-kontraktu-21

One correction of length:


> S7: Ostroda-South (S5) – Rychnowo ~8.8km


11.7 km

(there will be some minor corrections of lenghts of other sections that will be opening soon, but I think it can be updated later)


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Austria (> click <):
*S7:* Riegersdorf (A2) – Dobersdorf 14.8km (May 2015 to 2022 --> Late 2023) – project --> project – map (source)

- Bosnia and Herzegovina (> click <): (source; source)
*NEW A1:* Svilaj – Odzak 9km (November 2013 to 11th December 2017) – project – map
*A1:* HR/BIH border (Svilaj) – Odzak --> HR/BIH border (Svilaj) – Svilaj 11.0km --> 2km (November 2013 to 2018) – project – map --> map

- Germany (> click <):
*A14:* AS Grabow – AS Groß Warnow 11.5km (June 2015 to 20th December 2017 --> 20th December 2017) – ? – map (source)
*A44:* AS Hessisch Lichtenau-East – Hasselbach 4.3km (September 2010 to Spring 2018 --> 28th February 2018) – project – map (source)
*A44:* Hasselbach – AS Waldkappel 6.9km (March 2011 to Spring 2018 --> 28th February 2018) – project – map (source)

- Hungary (> click <):
*NEW M35:* Debrecen-South – Debrecen-Airport 5.4km (July 2016 to 13th December 2017) – ? – map (source; source)
*M35:* Debrecen-South – Berettyoujfalu --> Debrecen-Airport – Berettyoujfalu 25.6km --> 20.2km (July 2016 to Late 2018) – ? – map --> map (source; source)
*M85:* Farad – Csorna-South (M86) 4.4km (Fall 2016 to Spring 2018 --> 15th December 2018) – ? – map (source; source)

- Italy (> click <):
*SS729:* west of Ozieri – west of Oschiri ~7km (August 2014 to Late 2017 --> 20th December 2017) – project – map (source)

- Norway (> click <): (source)
*E18:* Sky – Larvik 3km (2013 to December 2017 --> March 2018) – project – map
*NEW E39:* Bokn – Harestad 28km (January 2018 to 2026) – project – map

- Poland (> click <): (source)
*S7:* Ostroda-South (S5) – Rychnowo ~8.8km --> 11.7km (April 2015 to 11th August 2017) – project – map
*S7:* Skarzysko-Kamienna-North – Skarzysko-Kamienna-South 7.6km (October 2017 to May 2020) – ? --> project – map
*NEW DK25:* Slawecinek – Latkowo 7.0km (December 2017 to December 2019) – project – map

- Romania (> click <):
*A10:* Decea – Aiud 8.5km (July 2014 to December 2017? --> 9th January 2018) – ? – map (source)

- Spain (> click <):
*Ma30:* north of Son Ferriol-North – Son Ferriol-South (Ma15) ~2km (2015 to ? --> March 2019) [contract canceled] --> *DEL* – ? – map (source)
*SE40:* Coria del Rio – Almensilla ~7km (? to 2019 --> Early 2018) – ? – map (source)
*SE40:* Almensilla – Espartinas (A49) ~7km (? to 2019 --> Early 2018) – ? – map (source)
*SE40:* Torrequinto (A376) – Carretera de la Isla (A4) 8.1km (? to March 2018 --> 2018) – ? – map (source)

- Sweden (> click <):
*E22:* west of Linderöd – east of Linderöd 6.5km (March 2016 to 20th December 2017 --> 20th December 2017) – project – map (source)


*Recent openings: > click <.*

*Upcoming openings: > click <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## bolha_390

Croatia D2: Virovitica (D5) – Suhopolje 9.1km (September 2014 to 2017?) [1st c/w]– ? – map

Section is opened on 04.12.2017.

http://vijesti.hrt.hr/418682/otvorena-sjeverna-obilaznica-grada-virovitice


----------



## italystf

SS195 expressway is being constructed south of Cagliari, Sardinia, Italy.

Sarroch-north of Sarroch 1 km ? to 12 August 2017

Sarroch-Pula 4 km ? to late 2017

https://www.openstreetmap.org/search?query=sarroch#map=14/39.0423/8.9937

http://www.stradeanas.it/it/sardegn...o-al-traffico-il-nuovo-svincolo-di-sarroch-da


----------



## MichiH

DEL


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Croatia (> click <):
*D12:* Vrbovec (D10) – Farkasevac 10.5km (? to 2017? --> Early 2018) – ? – map (source)
*D2 --> D538:* Virovitica (D5) – Suhopolje 9.1km (September 2014 to 2017? --> 4th December 2017) [1st c/w]– ? – map (source)

- Czechia (> click <): (source)
*NEW D6:* Krusovice – Revnicov 4.2km (December 2017 to October 2020) – project – map
*NEW D6:* Revnicov – Nove Straseci 5.6km (December 2017 to October 2020) – project – map

- France (> click <):
*A304:* Rocroi – Rimogne 8km (July 2011 to 22nd December 2017 --> 21st December 2017) – project – map (source)
*N57:* Breurey – Voray-sur-l'Ognon 4.8km (January 2015 to Late 2017 --> 20th December 2017) – ? – map (source)
*N164:* east of Saint-Meen-le-Grand – Montauban-de-Bretagne (N12) 5.4km (January 2014 to Mid December 2017 --> 22nd December 2017) --> [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)
*NEW N164:* east of Saint-Meen-le-Grand – Montauban-de-Bretagne (N12) 5.4km (January 2014 to 6th October 2017) [1st c/w] – project – map (source)

- Germany (> click <): (source)
*NEW A44:* west of AK Jackerath – AK Holz 10.2km (May 2012 to July 2018) [direction Mönchengladbach] – project – map
*A44:* west of AK Jackerath – AK Holz 10.2km (May 2012 to Summer 2018 --> September) [discontinuation: 2.2km] --> [direction Aachen; discontinuation: 2.2km] – project – map

- Greece (> click <):
*A3:* Trikala – Xyniada 79km (2008 to 2017? --> 22nd December 2017) – project – map (source; source)

- Kosovo (> click <):
*R6:* Babush – Gabrrice --> Babush – Ferizaj 21.6km --> 11.1km (October 2014 to 31st December 2017 --> 22nd December 2017) – project – map --> map (source; source; source)
*NEW R6:* Ferizaj – Gabrrice 10.5km (October 2014 to Spring 2018) – project – map (source)
*R6:* Gabrrice – RKS/MK border (Hani i Elezit) ~18km (October 2014 to October 2018 --> December 2018) – project – map (source)

- Poland (> click <):
*S5:* Ostroda-South (S7) – Ostroda-West 8.7km (June 2015 to December 2017 --> 22nd December 2017) --> [1st c/w] – project – map (source)
*NEW S5:* Ostroda-South (S7) – Ostroda-West 8.7km (June 2015 to 2018?) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)
*S5:* Kroscina – Marcinowo --> Kroscina – Wroclaw-North (A8) 13.8km --> 29.7km (November 2014 to December 2017 --> 22nd December 2017) – project --> project – map --> map (source; source)
*DEL S5:* Marcinowo – Kryniczno ~13km (November 2014 to December 2017) – project – map (source)
*DEL S5:* Kryniczno – Wroclaw-North (A8) ~6km (November 2014 to December 2017) – project – map (source)
*S7:* Ostroda North – Ostroda-South (S5) --> Ostroda North – west of Drweca bridge 9.7km --> 3km (June 2015 to December 2017 --> 22nd December 2017) – project – map --> map (source)
*NEW S7:* west of Drweca bridge – east of Drweca bridge 1km (June 2015 to 2018?) – project – map (source)
*NEW S7:* east of Drweca bridge – Ostroda-South (S5) 3km (June 2015 to 22nd December 2017) – project – map (source)
*S8:* Marki – Drewnica (S17) 2.6km (February 2015 to December 2017 --> 22nd December 2017) – project – map (source)
*S8:* Drewnica (S17) – Kobylka 5.5km (January 2016 to December 2017 --> 22nd December 2017) – project – map (source)
*S8:* Kobylka – Radzymin-South 7.3km (February 2016 to December 2017 --> 22nd December 2017) [discontinuation: ~3km] – project – map (source)
*S8:* Prosienica – Zambrow-West 14.9km (March 2015 to December 2017 --> 22nd December 2017) – project – map (source)
*S51:* Olsztyn-South (DK16) – Olsztynek-East 13.3km (March 2015 to December 2017 --> 22nd December 2017) – project – map (source)
*NEW S5:* Mosina – Koscian-South 19.9km (December 2017 to June 2019) – project – map (source)

- Spain (> click <):
*A63:* Cornellana – Doriga 2.4km (2006 to December 2017 --> 26th December 2017) – ? – map (source)


*Recent openings: > click <.*

*Upcoming openings: > click <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## rpc08

delete


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Macedonia (> click <):
*A1:* Demir Kapija – Smokvica 28.2km (2012 to March 2018 --> 31st January 2018) – project – map (source)

- Poland (> click <): (source)
*S5:* Ostroda-South (S7) – Ostroda-West 8.7km (June 2015 to 2018? --> March 2018) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*S7:* west of Drweca bridge – east of Drweca bridge 1km (June 2015 to 2018? --> January 2018) – project – map

- Portugal (> click <): (source)
*A26-1:* Santo Andre – Sines (A26) 10.8km (September 2010 to March 2017? --> 10th March 2017) – ? – map
*A26:* Azinheira (IC1) – Santa Margarida do Sado --> Azinheira (IC1) – east of Santa Margarida do Sado 7km --> 12km (September 2010 to Early 2018 --> March 2018) – ? – map --> map
*A26:* Santa Margarida do Sado – Figueira dos Cavaleiros --> east of Santa Margarida do Sado – Figueira dos Cavaleiros 12km --> 7km (September 2010 to _suspended_) – ? – map --> map


*Recent openings: > click <.*

*Upcoming openings: > click <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## MichiH

*Thank you!*



MichiH said:


> To be honest, I think more about limiting the list to European countries or countries I frequently get info than expanding to new countries. [...]


I thought a lot about the project in the past months. I wanna keep the list as up-to-date as possible but it is not possible with the same accuracy for all countries. It's always pain having only partial or no info about an announced opening of the current (/last) month and I often skip the first update of each month just to wait for additional info.

I've decided to reduce the number of countries with less accurate info. But which countries should I omit without getting discussion why country A is on the list but not country B?

It hurts me but I plan to limit the list to European countries and drop out the other countries including countries which are only paritally in Europe (not considering overseas territories).

List of countries remaining on the list:
Albania, Austria, Belarus, Belgium, Bosnia and Herzegovina, Bulgaria, Croatia, Cyprus, Czechia, Denmark, Estonia, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Hungary, Iceland, Ireland, Italy, Kosovo, Latvia, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Macedonia, Moldova, Montenegro, The Netherlands, Norway, Poland, Portugal, Romania, Serbia, Slovakia, Slovenia, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland, Ukraine, United Kingdom

List of countries which will be omit:
Argentina, Canada, Iran, Morocco, Pakistan, Russia, Sri Lanka, Turkey

I will remove the projects from these countries within the next few weeks. Sorry and thanks for your understanding.


*Thanks to all for contributing to keep this list up-to-date!​*


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Greece (> click <):
*A3:* Xyniada – Anthili (A1) 32km (2008 to _suspended_ --> 2020) – project – map (source)

- Italy (> click <):
*NEW SS195:* Sarroch-North – Sarroch 2km (? to 12th August 2017) – ? – map (source; source)
*NEW SS195:* Sarroch – Pula 4km (? to Late 2017) – ? – map (source; source)
*SS729:* Martis (SS132) – east of Martis ~2km (August 2014 to Late 2017 --> 20th December 2017) – project – map (source; source)
*A18:* Rosolini – Ispica/Pozzallo 8km (June 2014 to 2017 --> March 2019) – project – map (source; source)
*A18:* Ispica/Pozzallo – Modica 11km (June 2014 to 2018 --> March 2019) – project – map (source; source)

- Poland (> click <):
*NEW S2:* Warsaw-Pulawska – Warsaw-Przyczolkowa 4.6km (Januar 2018 to August 2020) – project – map (source)

- Serbia (> click <):
*A4:* Stanicenje – south of Pirot-North ~10km (June 2013 to Late 2017 --> Early January 2018) – project – map (source)

- Slovakia (> click <): (source)
*D1:* Hubova – Likavka ~8km (February 2014 to 2019/20 --> 2022) – project – map
*D1:* Likavka – Ivachnova 8.5km (February 2014 to 2019/20 --> 2022) – project – map

- Spain (> click <): (source; source)
*A63:* Cornellana – Doriga 2.4km (2006 to 26th December 2017 --> 26th December 2017) – ? – map
*A63:* La Espina – Salas-East 11.7km (? to _suspended_ --> 2019) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*A63:* Salas-East – Cornellana 7.3km (? to _suspended_ --> 2020) – ? – map

- United Kingdom (> click <): (source)
*A90:* Tipperty – Blackdog 12.0km (February 2015 to Late 2017) – project --> project – map
*A90:* Blackdog – Kingswells-North 16.1km (February 2015 to Spring 2018) – project --> project – map
*A90:* Kingswells-North – Cleanhill 12.2km (February 2015 to Spring 2018) – project --> project – map
*A90:* Cleanhill – Stonehaven 11.5km (February 2015 to Spring 2018) – project --> project – map
*A956:* Cleanhill – Cove Bay 6.5km (February 2015 to Spring 2018) – project --> project – map


*Recent openings: > click <.*

*Upcoming openings: > click <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## MichiH

*Future country post structure*

After reducing the number of countries listed, the new structure should be as follows (links to the future post):

• *A*lbania
• Austria


• *B*elarus
• Belgium
• Bosnia and Herzegovina


• Bulgaria


• *C*roatia
• Cyprus


• Czechia


• *D*enmark
• *E*stonia


• *F*inland


• France


• *G*ermany


• Greece


• *H*ungary


• *I*celand
• Ireland


• Italy


• *K*osovo


• *L*atvia
• Lithuania
• Luxembourg


• *M*acedonia
• Moldova
• Montenegro


• The *N*etherlands


• Norway


• *P*oland


• Portugal


• *R*omania


• *S*erbia


• Slovakia
• Slovenia


• Spain


• Sweden
• Switzerland


• *U*kraine
• United Kingdom


----------



## MichiH

Stupid and useless stats again because I had to count them for the new structure.



MichiH said:


> Top 10 according to number of projects:
> 1. + Poland 138
> 2. - Spain 130
> 3. o Germany 83
> 4. + France 79
> 5. - Italy 76
> 6. o Greece 34
> 7. o Canada 30
> 8. o The Netherlands 25
> 9. + Norway 23
> 9. + United Kingdom 23
> 9. - Serbia 23


1. o Poland 158
2. o Spain 140
3. o Germany 96
4. o France 87
5. o Italy 84
6. + The Netherlands 37
7. - Greece 34
8. + Norway 29
9. + Hungary 25
9. + Slovakia 25
11. United Kingdom 24
12. Serbia 23
12. Czechia 23
14. Romania 21
15. Bulgaria 20


----------



## arctic_carlos

^^ What about non-European countries (+ Turkey & Russia) that were previously included? Not enough information available to keep updated lists?


----------



## MichiH

^^ I think I have explained it, haven't I?



MichiH said:


> I thought a lot about the project in the past months. I wanna keep the list as up-to-date as possible but *it is not possible with the same accuracy for all countries*. It's always pain having only partial or no info about an announced opening of the current (/last) month and I often skip the first update of each month just to wait for additional info.
> 
> I've decided to reduce the number of countries with less accurate info.





MichiH said:


> I'm sick of asking again and again for updated estimated opening dates because it often feels like annoying people. Sometimes I just move the date from e.g. March 2017 to 2017?, remove it from the list of upcoming openings and just a couple of days after my update, a close opening date is provided or the road is even opened.
> 
> Sometimes I update the list too early, sometimes I don't update the list for too long so that I have too much to do at a time...


----------



## arctic_carlos

^^ Sorry, I had missed your previous post.


----------



## MichiH

*Project list of countries which were listed till 2017*

I won't update them anymore as mentioned before. Sorry! Please refer to this post for more info.

Here's the last version from fall 2017:

*Argentina* (map)

2014 opening:
*Autopista Illia:* Buenos Aires-Avenida La Pampa – Buenos Aires-Avenida Presidente Sarmiento 3.3km (Early 2010 to 3rd June 2014) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*RP314:* Tafi Viejo – Tucuman-Avenida Francisco de Aguirre 5.5km (Mid 2012 to 26th September 2014) – ? – map

2016 opening:
*RN7:* San Andres de Giles-East – Lujan-West 23.9km (2012 to 4th March 2016) – ? – map
*RN5:* Jauregui – Lujan ~6km (2005 to 10th November 2016) – ? – map
*RN9:* Yala – west of Jujuy 12.9km (2011 to 23rd December 2016) – ? – map

2017 opening:
*RN8:* Pergamino-West – Pergamino-East 20.3km (2013 to 2017) – ? – map
*RN8:* east of San Antonio de Areco – Fatima-West 35.3km (2012 to 2017) – ? – map
*RN5:* Lujan – Lujan-East ~4km (Early 2016 to Late 2017) – ? – map

2018 opening:
*RN8:* east of Arrecifes – Capitan Sarmiento 23.6km (2016 to June 2018) – ? – map
*RN8:* Capitan Sarmiento – west of San Antonio de Areco 25.7km (2016 to June 2018) – ? – map
*RN8:* west of San Antonio de Areco – east of San Antonio de Areco 9.6km (2016 to June 2018) – ? – map
*RN34:* Sunchales – Angelica (RN19) 69.4km (May 2016 to October 2018) – ? – map
*RN22:* Cipolletti – Enrique Godoy 78.2km (November 2011 to November 2018) – ? – map
*RN8:* Vina – east of Arrecifes 18.9km (2016 to 2018) – ? – map
*RNA19:* Cordoba-Tropezon – Cordoba-Santa Cecilia 6.1km (2016 to Late 2018) – ? – map
*RN7:* Junin – Chacabuco 44.7km (September 2016 to >= 2018) – ? – map
*RN7:* Carmen de Areco – east of San Andres de Giles 38km (January 2017 to >= 2018) – ? – map

2019 opening:
*Paseo del Bajo:* Buenos Aires-Recoleta (AV1-N) – Buenos Aires-San Telmo (RN1) 6.5km (January 2017 to April 2019) – ? – map
*RN19:* Rio Primero – Arroyito 57.3km (April 2017 to June 2019) – ? – map
*RN19:* Arroyito – Jeanmarie 55.4km (April 2017 to June 2019) – ? – map
*RN8:* Pergamino-East – Vina 26.3km (2016 to Mid 2019) – ? – map
*Autopista Presidente Peron:* Mariano Acosta – Guernica ~55km (February 2011 to >= 2019) – ? – map

Unknown opening date:
*RN1:* Tolosa-La Plata – Tolosa-Villa Catella 1.2km (2015 to ?) – ? – map
*RN40:* Villa Nacusi – south of Villa Nacusi 3.7km (May 2016 to ?) – ? – map
*RN205:* Canuelas – north of Canuelas 4.3km (November 2011 to ?) – ? – map


*Canada*

2014 opening:
*QC-A85:* Cabano – Notre-Dame-du-Lac 6.0km (2012 to 10th September 2014) – project – map
*QC-A85:* Degelis – QC/NB border 8.5km (2012 to 10th September 2014) – project – map
*ON-404:* Keswick-Ravenshoe Road – Newmarket-Green Lane 12.7km (2010 to 17th September 2014) – ? – map
*QC-A35:* Saint Jean sur Richelieu-South – Saint Sebastien (QC-133) 24.5km (2011 to 8th October 2014) – project – map
*QC-A73:* South of Vallee-Jonction – Saint-Joseph-de-Beauce 4.2km (August 2012 to 8th October 2014) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*QC-A5:* Wakefield – Wakefield (QC-A105) 6.5km (2010 to 10th October 2014) – project – map
*NB-2:* QC/NB border – north of Saint-Jacques 2.8km (2010 to 5th November 2014) – ? – map
*QC-A410:* Sherbrooke-Rue Dunant – Sherbrooke-Rue Belvedere Sud ~3km (2012 to 21st November 2014) – project – map

2015 opening:
*ON-401:* Windsor-Lamelle Street – Windsor-Howard Avenue ~8km (August 2011 to 29th June 2015) – project – map
*ON-400:* Murdock River Road (ON-637) – north of Alban 9km (Summer 2012 to 11th September 2015) – project – map
*QC-A73:* Sainte-Marie – Vallee-Jonction 11km (2014 to 23rd October 2015) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*QC-A410:* Sherbrooke-Rue Belvedere Sud – Lennoxville (QC-143) 2.7km (2012 to 29th October 2015) – project – map
*QC-A73:* Notre-Dame-des-Pins – Saint-Georges-North 5.4km (July 2012 to 11th November 2015) – ? – map
*QC-A85:* Note-Dame-du-Lac – Lac Martin 7.5km (2012 to 18th November 2015) – project – map
*ON-401:* Windsor-Ojibway – Windsor-Lamelle Street ~3km (August 2011 to 21st November 2015) – project – map
*NS-125:* Sydney-Churchill Drive – Sydney-Grand Lake Road 5.5km (2010/11 to 24th December 2015) [2nd c/w] – ? – map

2016 opening:
*ON-407:* Pickering-Brock Road – Oshawa-Harmony Road 22km (2013 to 20th June 2016) – project – map
*ON-412:* Whitby (ON-407) – Whitby (ON-401) 10km (2013 to 20th June 2016) – project – map
*ON-417:* Arnprior-Scheel Drive – Arnprior-Campbell Drive 5.3km (2014 to Mid 2016?) – ? – map
*ON-400:* north of Alban – north of French River (ON-607) 11km (Summer 2012 to 5th August 2016) – project – map
*QC-A73:* Beauceville – Notre-Dame-des-Pins 8.0km (April 2015 to 30th September 2016) – ? – map
*AB-216:* Edmonton-Manning Drive (AB-215) – Edmonton-Yellowhead Highway (16) 8.5km (July 2012 to 1st October 2016) – project – map
*NS-104:* Antigonish-Beach Hill Road – Antigonish-Taylor's Road 7.5km (Spring 2012 to 22nd October 2016) – project – map

2017 opening:
*Glenmore Trail:* Calgary-18th Street S.E. - Calgary-Barlow Trail 2km (August 2015 to 18th July 2017) – project – map
*QC-A70:* Saguenay-Boulevard du Royaume – Saguenay-Chemin de la Grande-Anse 7.6km (April 2013 to 29th July 2017) – project – map
*SK-?:* Regina-Southeast (SK-33) – Regina-East (SK-1) 5km (Early 2016 to 30th October 2017) – project – map
*NB-11:* south of Shediac River bridge – Shediac (NB-15) 6.8km (Summer 2015 to Fall 2017) – project – map

2018 opening:
*ON-407:* Oshawa-Harmony Road – Solina (ON-418) 8.2km (Early 2016 to Early 2018) – project – map
*ON-418:* Solina (ON-407) – Hampton-Taunton Road 1.1km (Early 2016 to Early 2018) – project – map

2019 opening:
*SK-?:* Regina-Northwest (SK-11) – Regina-West (SK-1) 18km (April 2016 to October 2019) – project – map
*SK-?:* Regina-West (SK-1) – Regina-Southeast (SK-33) 21km (March 2016 to October 2019) – project – map

2020 opening:
*ON-400:* north of French River (ON-607) – north of ON-522 14.9km (Early 2016 to 2020?) – project – map
*ON-407:* Solina (ON-418) – Clarington-Kirby (ON-35) 13.0km (Early 2016 to Late 2020) – project – map
*ON-418:* Hampton-Taunton Road – Clarington/Oshawa (ON-401) 9.0km (Early 2016 to Late 2020) – project – map

2021 opening:
*AB-201:* Calgary-Glenmore Trail (8) – Calgary-Macleod Trail (2A) 21km (Spring 2017 to Fall 2021) – project – map


*Iran*

2014 opening:
*F3:* Chalus – Doab Marzanabad 20km (? to March 2014) – project – map

2015 opening:
*QGaF:* Qom-East (F7) – Garmsar-West 152km (? to 25th February 2015) – ? – map

2016 opening:
*F6:* Omrabad – Dakhan 28km (? to 9th February 2016) [2nd c/w] – ? – map

2017 opening:
*F5:* Arak-West – Khoramabad-West 135km (February 2013 to 2017) – project – map
*TehSouByp:* south of Hasanabad (F7) – Charmshahr (QGaF) 38km (Mid 2015 to 2017?) – ? – map
*EShF:* Izad Khast – Tange Khiareh 207km (September 2012 to >= 2017) – project – map

2018 opening:
*IsfEasByp:* Shurcheh (F7) – Baharestan 93km (? to February 2018) – project – map
*F3:* Doab Shahrestanak – Tehran-Hemmat/Azadegan i/c 32km (Late 1990's to March 2018) – project – map
*EShF:* Tange Khiareh – Shiraz/Ghalat 13km (January 2017 to August 2018) – ? – map
*F2:* TR/IR border (Bazargan) – Tabriz-West 253km (May 2015 to 2018/19) – ? – map

2019 opening:
*F2:* Sabzevar – Baghcheh 223km (May 2015 to 2019) – project – map

Unknown opening date:
*MasChe:* Chenar – Mashhad 53km (September 2017 to ?) – ? – map
*TehSouByp:* Nazarabad-North (F2) – south of Hasanabad (F7) 118km (Mid 2015 to ?) – ? – map


*Morocco*

2014 opening:
*A4:* Khouribga – Beni Mellal 95km (April 2010 to 17th May 2014) – ? – map
*RSO:* Casablanca-Route d'Azemmour – Casablanca-Lissafa (A102) 8km (? to 1st October 2014) – ? – map

2015 opening:
*A4:* Berrechid (A3) – Khouribga 75km (April 2010 to 16th July 2015) – ? – map

2016 opening:
*A5:* Rabat-East (A2) – Sale El Jadida 5.1km (2010 to 7th July 2016) – ? – map
*A5:* Sale El Jadida – Skhirat (A1) 36.0km (2010 to 7th July 2016) – ? – map
*A1:* El Jadida – Safi 143km (April 2013 to 4th August 2016) – ? – map


*Pakistan*

2015 opening:
*M4:* Faisalabad – Gojra 58km (August 2009 to 16th March 2015) – ? – map
*M4:* Khanewal – Multan 57km (August 2009 to 21st November 2015) – ? – map

2017 opening:
*M9:* Hyderabad – Karachi 136km (March 2015 to 2017?) – ? – map
*E35:* Hassan Abdal (M1) – Jharee Kas 40km (November 2014 to Late 2017) – ? – map
*E35:* Jharee Kas – Sarai Saleh 19km (November 2014 to Late 2017) – ? – map

2018 opening:
*M3:* Abdul Hakeem (M4) – Lahore 230km (September 2015 to June 2018) – ? – map
*M4:* Gojra – Shorkot 62km (November 2015 to June 2018) – ? – map
*DI:* Khan – Hakla 285km (April 2016 to June 2018) – ? – map
*M4:* Shorkot – Khanewal 64km (June 2016 to August 2018) – ? – map
*M11:* Sialkot – Lahore 89km (August 2016 to August 2018) – ? – map

2019 opening:
*M5:* Sukkur – Multan 393km (April 2016 to May 2019) – ? – map



*Russia*

2014 opening:
*M5:* Bronnitsy-West (A107) – Starnikovo 12.1km (March 2013 to 15th October 2014) – ? – map
*M7:* Kushnarenkovo-West – Kushnarenkovo-South 11km (? to 16th October 2014) – ? – map
*A229:* Zaozerye – Kurgan 17km (? to 8th November 2014) – ? – map
*M11:* Bologoye – Torzhok-North 76km (Early 2012 to 28th November 2014) – project – map
*M11:* Solnechnogorsk – Bibliotetschny prospekt (MKAD) 43.1km (September 2011 to 23rd December 2014) – project – map

2015 opening:
*P268:* Azov-South – Koysug-West 20km (? to 26th August 2015) – ? – map
*A121:* Sosnovo – Steklyannyy 22.8km (? to 11th September 2015) – ? – map
*M5:* Travniki – west of Timiryazevskiy 11km (Summer 2012 to 5th October 2015) – ? – map
*M29:* Mesker-Yurt (P217) – Ilaskhan-Yurt 15km (2012 to 14th December 2015) – ? – map

2016 opening:
*M7:* Vyazovka – Sheloksha 14.7km (2008/09 to 14th September 2016) – ? – map
*P242:* Koyanovo – Yanychi 13km (? to 14th September 2016) – ? – map
*M4:* Voronezh – Rogachevka 29km (June 2014 to 18th November 2016) – ? – map
*ZSD:* Saint Petersburg-Staraya Derevnya – Saint Petersburg-Petrolesport 11.7km (March 2013 to 4th December 2016) – project – map

2017 opening:
*P254:* west of Kochenovo-West – east of Kochenovo-East 6km (? to 25th June 2017) – ? – map
*A121:* Losevo – Sosnovo 17km (2015 to 14th October 2017) – ? – map
*P23:* Zaytsevo – Gatchina-North 12km (Spring 2014 to 14th October 2017) – ? – map

2018 opening:
*M10:* Ogonki – Beloostrov 18km (December 2014 to May 2018) – ? – map
*M11:* Tver-East – Solnechnogorsk 91km (2016? to November 2018) – project – map
*M11:* St Petersburg-Pulkovo (A118) – Veliky Novgorod 141km (June 2015 to 2018) – project – map
*M11:* Veliky Novgorod – Bologoye 209km (Early 2014 to 2018) – project – map
*M11:* Torzhok-North – Lichoslawl 50km (2015/16? to 2018?) – project – map
*CKAD:* Chirikovo (A130) – Belye Stolby (M4) 49.5km (August 2014 to 2018) – project – map
*P242:* Lobanovo – Koyanovo 6.8km (Late 2012 to 2018) – project – map

2019 opening:
*P23:* Gatchina-North – Bolshiye Kolpany 11km (Spring 2014 to 2019) – ? – map


*Sri Lanka*

2014 opening:
*E02:* Kaduwela – Kottawa (E01) 11.0km (2009 to 8th March 2014) – project – map
*E01:* Galle – Matara 35km (2012 to 15th March 2014) – project – map

2015 opening:
*E02:* Kadawatha (E04) – Kaduwela 8.9km (February 2012 to 17th September 2015) – project – map

2018 opening:
*E04:* Kadawatha (E02) – Mirigama 32.5km (August 2015 to 2018) – project – map
*E01:* Matara – Hambantota-Airport 25km (July 2015 to Late 2018) – project – map


*Turkey* (map)

2016 opening:
*O5:* Altinova – Gemlik 40km (2013 to 21st April 2016) – project – map
*O5:* Gebze (O4) – Altinova 12km (2013 to 30th June 2016) – project – map
*O6:* Mahmutbey (O3) – Odayeri 20km (? to 27th August 2016) – ? – map
*O6:* Odayeri – Sultanbeyli-Pasaköy 56km (2013 to 27th August 2016) – project – map
*O6:* Umraniye (O2) – Kuzey (O6) 14km (? to 27th August 2016) – ? – map
*D100:* Kazlicesme – Selimye 10.8km (February 2011 to 20th December 2016) – project – map

2017 opening:
*O5:* Kemalpasa – Izmir-Otogar (O30) 18km (2013 to 8th March 2017) – ? – map
*O5:* Gemlik – Bursa-North (O33) 27km (2013 to 12th March 2017) – ? – map
*O6:* Sultanbeyli-Pasaköy – Sultanbeyli-East (O4) 11km (2013 to 4th July 2017) – ? – map

2018 opening:
*O5:* Bursa-West – Saruhanli ~250km (? to 2018) – ? – map
*O5:* Saruhanli – Bornova (O30) 38km (2013 to 2018) – ? – map

Unknown opening date:
*O6:* west of Odayeri – Odayeri 2.5km (2013 to ?) [D020 access not u/c]– project – map


I'll remove them from the list with the next update in early 2018. Thank you very much for your understanding!


----------



## italystf

SS675 (Italy) should open on 31 August 2018.


----------



## pasadia

MichiH said:


> January 2018:
> *Romania A10:* Decea – Aiud 8.5km (July 2014 to 9th January 2018) – ? – map


There are rumors that this is corect, but no one knows for sure until that date (9th January).



MichiH said:


> December 2017:
> *Romania A10:* Decea – Aiud 8.5km (July 2014 to December 2017?) – ? – map
> *Romania A10:* Turda (A3) – Decea 16.8km (July 2014 to Late 2017?) – ? – map


First line is the same as above. For the second line rumors are set for February (optimistic) or April-May.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Albania (> click <):
*A3:* Tirana – Mushqeta ~17km (April 2011 to 2017? --> 2018?) – ? – map (source: date has passed)

- *DEL* Argentina

- *DEL* Canada

- Croatia (> click <):
*A5:* north of Drava bridge – Osijek ~6km (July 2011 to 2017? --> ?) – ? – map (source)

- France (> click <):
*D9:* Gare d'Aix-en-Provence-TGV-East – Calas 3km (? to December 2017 --> Early 2018?) – ? – map (source: date has passed)

- Germany (> click <):
*A44:* AS Ringgau – AS Sontra-West ~4km (Early 2017 to Late 2022 --> 2023) – project – map (source)

- Hungary (> click <):
*M30:* SK/HU border (Tornyosnemeti) – Tornyosnemeti 1.7km (June 2016 to Late 2017 --> Early 2018) – ? – map (source)

- *DEL* Iran

- Italy (> click <):
*SS675:* Monte Romano-East – Cinelli 6.4km (July 2015 to 2018 --> 31st August 2018) – project – map (source)
*SS195:* Sarroch – Pula 4km (? to Late 2017 --> Early 2018?) – ? – map (source: date has passed)
*SS96 Barese:* Toritto – Modungo/Bitetto 9km (December 2013 to December 2017 --> Early 2018?) – ? – map (source: date has passed)
*SS223:* north of Casale di Pari – Casale di Pari 2km (2013 to 2017 --> 2018?) – project – map (source: date has passed)
*SS729:* Monti-West – Monti/Telti 6.4km (February 2015 to 2017? --> 2018?) – project – map (source: date has passed)
*SR8:* Talsano-North – Pulsano-East 11km (August 2014 to 2017? --> 2018?) – ? – map (source: date has passed)

- *DEL* Morocco

- *DEL* Pakistan

- Poland (> click <):
*S8:* Mezenin – Jezewo 14.3km (March 2015 to December 2017 --> 30th December 2017) – project – map (source)
*S10:* Walcz-West – Witankowo 17.8km (November 2015 to June 2018 --> 2018?) – project – map (source)
*S3:* Polkowice-North – Lubin-North 14.4km (October 2015 to June 2018 --> 2018?) – project – map (source)

- Romania (> click <):
*A10:* Turda (A3) – Decea 16.8km (July 2014 to Late 2017? --> Spring 2018) – ? – map (source)

- *DEL* Russia

- Serbia (> click <):
*A1:* Grdelica – Caricina dolina 11.8km (September 2013 to 2018 --> Spring 2018) – project – map (source)
*A1:* Caricina dolina – south of Vladicin han 14.3km (September 2013 to 2018 --> Spring 2018) – project – map (source)
*A1:* Srpska Kuca – Levosoje 8.0km (Fall 2015 to Late 2017? --> Spring 2018) – project – map (source)
*A4:* Stanicenje – south of Pirot-North ~10km (June 2013 to Early January 2018 --> Fall 2018) – project – map (source; source)

- Spain (> click <):
*FV2:* south of Costa Calma – north of El Salmo 4.4km (? to Late 2017 --> Early 2018?) – ? – map (source: date has passed)
*A11:* El Burgo de Osma-East – La Mallona --> El Burgo de Osma-East – Santiuste 33km --> 9.4km (2009/10 to September 2018 --> 2018) – ? – map --> map (source)
*NEW A11:* Santiuste – Venta Nueva 17km (2009/10 to ?) – ? – map (source)
*NEW A11:* Venta Nueva – La Mallona 6km (2009/10 to 2018) – ? – map (source)
*A11:* Langa de Duero – El Burgo de Osma-West --> Langa de Duero – San Esteban de Gormaz 22.5km --> 11.4km (2009/10 to September 2018 --> 2019) – ? – map --> map (source)
*NEW A11:* San Esteban de Gormaz – El Burgo de Osma-West 11.1km (2009/10 to ?) – ? – map (source)
*A11:* Fresnillo de las Duenas – Langa de Duero 21.4km (2009/10 to September 2019 --> ?) [contract canceled] – ? – map (source)
*B24:* Vallirana-West – Vallirana-East 2.1km (2005 to January 2018 --> 2018) – project – map (source)

- *DEL* Sri Lanka

- *DEL* Turkey

- United Kingdom (> click <):
*A90:* Tipperty – Blackdog 12.0km (February 2015 to Late 2017 --> Early 2018) – project – map (source)


*Recent openings: > click <.*

*Upcoming openings: > click <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## MichiH

*Actual 2017 openings (sorted by date)*

January 2017:
*Germany A448:* rededication AD Bochum-West – AS Bochum-Wiemelhausen 5.9km (1st January 2017) – project – map
*Spain CM43:* Anover de Tajo-North – Anover de Tajo-North 3km (? to 9th January 2017) [completed 2011 but no connector road] – ? – map
*France D222:* Tregueux-La Croix Gibat – Yffiniac 1.8km (? to 30th January 2017) – project – map
*France D700:* Bel Air – La Fourchette 3km (? to 30th January 2017) – ? – map
*France D173:* Retiers-South – La Noe Jollys 6.8km (? to 31st January 2017) – ? – map

February 2017:
*Croatia D14:* Andrasevec – Bedekovcina 5.0km (March 2015 to 6th February 2017) [1st c/w]– ? – map
*Greece ?:* Naousa – Patrida 7.7km (2009 to 7th February 2017) – ? – map
*Finland Vt7:* Hamina-East – Kattilainen 5km (June 2015 to 10th February 2017) – project – map
*Greece A5:* Avgo – Filippiada 38km (2008 to 22nd February 2017) – project – map

March 2017:
*Italy SS223:* Casale di Pari – Lampugnano 3.7km (2013 to 1st March 2017) – project – map
*Romania A1:* Dumbrava – Margina 15km (2013 to 6th March 2017) – project – map
*United Kingdom A556:* Bowdon (M56) – Over Tabley (M6) 7.5km (November 2014 to 6th March 2017) – project – map
*Turkey O5:* Kemalpasa – Izmir-Otogar (O30) 18km (2013 to 8th March 2017) – ? – map
*Portugal A26-1:* Santo Andre – Sines (A26) 10.8km (September 2010 to 10th March 2017) – ? – map
*Turkey O5:* Gemlik – Bursa-North (O33) 27km (2013 to 12th March 2017) – ? – map
*France N70:* Paray-le-Monial (N79) – Saint-Vincent-Bragny 5.2km (? to 22nd March 2017) – ? – map
*Italy SS640:* Agrigento – Canicatti 32.2km (March 2009 to 28th March 2017) [partially opened in 2015] – project – map
*Spain FV2:* Costa Calma – south of Costa Calma 2.5km (? to 30th March 2017) – ? – map

April 2017:
*Switzerland A16:* Court – Loveresse 8.8km (? to 3rd April 2017) [1st c/w] – project – map
*Greece A1:* Skotina – Aegani 10km (2008 to 7th April 2017) – project – map
*Greece A1:* Pyrgetos – Evangelismos 14km (2008 to 7th April 2017) – project – map
*Spain GC2:* north of Tunnel de Aldea – south of Tunnel de Aldea 3km (? to 8th April 2017) – ? – map
*The Netherlands A9:* Badhoevedorp – Raasdorp 4km (December 2013 to 10th April 2017) [direction Haarlem; discontinuation: 4km] – project – map
*Greece A8:* Patra-Rio (A5/A9) – Xylokatro ~93km (2008 to 11th April 2017) – project – map
*Greece A8:* Xylokastro – Kiato 12km (2008 to 11th April 2017) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Greece A5:* Kefalovryso – Klokova 37km (2008 to 12th April 2017) – project – map
*United Kingdom M8:* Baillieston – Newhouse 9.7km (2014 to 23rd April 2017) [westbound] – project – map
*Italy SS729:* east of Martis – west of Ozieri 2.8km (August 2014 to 29th April 2017) – project – map
*United Kingdom M8:* Baillieston – Newhouse 9.7km (2014 to 30th April 2017) [eastbound] – project – map
*France D173:* Saint-Morand – Le Moulin 3.5km (Late 2015 to Late April 2017) – ? – map

May 2017:
*Poland S5:* Mieleszyn – Gniezno-South 18.6km (December 2014 to 4th May 2017) – project – map
*France D775:* Le Lion-d'Angers-South – Grez-Neuville ~3km (? to 15th May 2017) – ? – map
*Slovakia R2:* Zvolen-East – Pstrusa 7.8km (September 2014 to 16th May 2017) – project – map
*France D1032:* Noyon – Ribecourt 7.5km (2012 to 22nd May 2017) – ? – map
*Poland S7:* Szydlowiec-South – Skarzysko-Kamienna-North 4.5km (July 2014 to 23rd May 2017) – project – map
*Denmark SR502:* Tjorring – Herning-Snejbjerg 10km (February 2015 to 28th May 2017) – project – map
*France A9:* Saint-Jean-de-Vedas – Saint Aunes ~12km (October 2014 to 30th May 2017) [eastbound] – project – map
*France A9:* Saint-Jean-de-Vedas – Saint Aunes ~12km (October 2014 to 31st May 2017) [westbound; existing A9 was renumbered to A709] – project – map

June 2017:
*France N10:* south of Reignac – south of Touverac 6.6km (2014 to 1st June 2017) [1st c/w] – ? – map
*Greece A5:* Klokova – Antirrio 6.5km (2008 to 1st June 2017) – project – map
*Greece A25:* Kato Christos – Provatas ~11km (? to 2nd June 2017) – project – map
*Greece ?:* Nea Moudania – north of Portes 4.2km (? to 2nd June 2017) – ? – map
*The Netherlands N300:* Eygelshoven – Kerkrade-Gaiazoo 2.2km (? to 2nd June 2017) – project – map
*Slovakia D3:* Svrcinovec (R5) – Skalite-West 12.3km (October 2013 to 10th June 2017) [1st c/w] – project – map
*Slovakia D3:* Skalite-West – Skalite-East 3.0km (November 1997 to 10th June 2017) [1st c/w] – project – map
*Sweden E18:* Björkas – Skutbergs 7km (Fall 2015 to 11th June 2017) – project – map
*Spain A33:* north of La Font de la Figuera – south of La Font de la Figuera 5km (? to 19th June 2017) – ? – map
*France D924:* Landigou – Sainte-Opportune 4km (February 2016 to 15th June 2017) – ? – map
*Poland S7:* Nidzica-North – Napierki 22.7km (March 2015 to 23rd June 2017) – project (2) – map
*Russia P254:* west of Kochenovo-West – east of Kochenovo-East 6km (? to 25th June 2017) – ? – map
*France N10:* south of Reignac – south of Touverac 6.6km (2014 to 26th June 2017) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*Poland S7:* Krakow-Nowa Huta – Krakow-Przewoz 4.5km (August 2014 to 29th June 2017) – project – map

July 2017:
*Turkey O6:* Sultanbeyli-Pasaköy – Sultanbeyli-East (O4) 11km (2013 to 4th July 2017) – ? – map
*Norway E39:* Sandved – Hove 1.5km (February 2015 to 7th July 2017) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Norway Rv4:* Gran-North – Gran-South 2.1km (2013 to 8th July 2017) – project – map
*France N19:* Amblans – Lure-West 3km (Summer 2013 to 11th July 2017) – project – map
*Poland S7:* Radom-South – Szydlowiec-South 17.6km (July 2014 to 12th July 2017) – project – map
*Poland S11:* Ostrow Wielkopolski-East – Przygodzice 12.5km (January 2015 to 12th July 2017) – project – map
*France D775:* Grez-Neuville - La Membrolle-North ~3km (? to 13th July 2017) – ? – map
*Spain FV1:* Lajares – Caldereta 12.4km (? to 13th July 2017) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*Greece A29:* Krystalopigi – Koromilia 15km (2012 to 14th July 2017) – project – map
*United Kingdom A30:* Millpool – Temple 4km (March 2015 to 14th July 2017) – project – map
*Poland DK15:* Latkowo – Markowice 16.9km (April 2015 to 17th July 2017) – project – map
*Spain A14:* Alguaire – Lleida (A2) ~8km (October 2013 to 17th July 2017) – ? – map
*Canada Glenmore Trail:* Calgary-18th Street S.E. - Calgary-Barlow Trail 2km (August 2015 to 18th July 2017) – project – map
*Spain A1051:* Las Losas – Cortijos de Marin 4km (2011 to 18th July 2017) – ? – map
*Austria A9:* Gleinalmtunnel 8.3km (September 2013 to 21st July 2017) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Greece A5:* Sellades – Amfilochia 27km (2008 to 26th July 2017) – project – map
*The Netherlands N300:* Brunssum-Rimburgerweg – Landgraaf-Gravenweg 5.5km (? to 28th July 2017) – project – map
*Canada QC-A70:* Saguenay-Boulevard du Royaume – Saguenay-Chemin de la Grande-Anse 7.6km (April 2013 to 29th July 2017) – project – map
*Italy SS729:* west of Olbia-South (SS131DCN) – Olbia-Airport 2.5km (June 2012 to 31st July 2017) – project – map

Mid 2017:
*Germany B47:* AS Worms (A61) – AS Worms-West 2.1km (May 2016 to Mid 2017) [2nd c/w] – project – map

August 2017:
*Greece A5:* Ioannina (A2) – Avgo 12km (2008 to 3rd August 2017) – project – map
*Italy SS534:* Spezzano Albanese-Terme – east of Doria 7.5km (March 2014 to 4th August 2017) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*Italy SS76:* Fossato di Vico – Cancelli di Fabriano 7.5km (Early 2009 to 7th August 2017) [1st c/w] – project – map
*Poland S7:* Ostroda-South (S5) – Rychnowo 11.7km (April 2015 to 11th August 2017) – project – map
*Italy SS195:* Sarroch-North – Sarroch 2km (? to 12th August 2017) – ? – map
*Lithuania A5:* Sasnava – Gudeliai 9.8km (May 2016 to August 2017) – ? – map
*Czechia D11:* Praskacka – Hradec Kralove ~4km (July 2014 to 21st August 2017) – project – map
*Italy SS223:* south of Palazzo Lama – north of Casale di Pari 1.8km (2013 to 24th August 2017) – project – map
*Poland S11:* north of Mieszkow – Mieszkow 1.8km (February 2015 to 30th August 2017) [1st c/w] – project – map
*Poland S11:* Mieszkow – Jarocin 7.9km (February 2015 to 30th August 2017) – project – map
*United Kingdom M90:* Queensferry Crossing 4km (September 2011 to 30th August 2017) – project – map

September 2017:
*Belgium A11:* Brugge (N31) – Westkapelle 12km (March 2014 to 1st September 2017) – project – map
*Poland S19:* Sokolow Malopolski-North – north of Sokolow Malopolski-East 1.7km (July 2015 to 1st September 2017) [1st c/w] – project – map
*Poland S19:* north of Sokolow Malopolski-East – south of Sokolow Malopolski-East 1.3km (July 2015 to 1st September 2017) – project – map
*Poland S19:* south of Sokolow Malopolski-East – Stobierna 8.9km (July 2015 to 1st September 2017) [1st c/w] – project – map
*Poland S19:* near Stobierna 0.8km (July 2015 to 1st September 2017) – project – map
*Italy SS96 Barese:* north of Altamura – Mellitto 10km (December 2013 to 8th September 2017) – ? – map
*Czechia I35:* Priluky – Mstenovice 0.7km (November 2009 to 11th September 2017) – project – map
*Slovenia A4:* Ptuj – Lancova vas 2km (July 2015 to 15th September 2017) – project – map
*Serbia A4:* south of Pirot-North – Pirot-East ~6.7km (June 2013 to 16th September 2017) – project – map
*Serbia A4:* Pirot-East – Dimitrovgrad-West 14.3km (November 2010 to 16th September 2017) – project – map
*Serbia A4:* Dimitrovgrad-West – Gradinje 8.6km (2010 to 16th September 2017) – project – map
*United Kingdom A21:* Tonbridge – Pembury 2.7km (April 2015 to 21st September 2017) – project – map
*United Kingdom A1(M):* Catterick – Leeming 9.6km (March 2014 to 22nd September 2017) – project – map
*Poland S7:* Jedrzejow-East – Moczydlo 19.9km (October 2014 to 23rd September 2017) – project – map
*Italy SS640:* east of Cannemaschi – Caltanissetta-Favarella 8.5km (April 2012 to 25th September 2017) – project – map
*Czechia D3:* Borek – Usilne ~2.5km (April 2015 to 27th September 2017) – project – map
*Ireland N17:* Tuam-North – Tuam-West 4.2km (May 2014 to 27th September 2017) – project – map
*Ireland M17:* Tuam-West – Rathmorrissy (M6) 25.5km (May 2014 to 27th September 2017) – project – map
*Ireland M18:* Rathmorrissy (M6) – Gort 27.7km (May 2014 to 27th September 2017) – project – map
*Norway E18:* Larvik – Bommestad 4km (2013 to 28th September 2017) – project – map

October 2017:
*Bosnia and Herzegovina "BaDoHwy":* Mahovljani – Drugovic 10km (October 2014 to 1st October 2017) – project – map
*Poland DK20:* Koscierzyna bypass 10.9km (October 2015 to 1st October 2017) [1st c/w] – project – map
*Czechia D4:* Pribram/Skalka – Haje 4.8km (April 2015 to 4th October 2017) – project – map
*Serbia B24:* Botunje – Badnjevac 3.5km (May 2013 to 4th October 2017) – ? – map
*Spain A33:* Jumilla – Yecla 23.4km (December 2014 to 5th October 2017) – ? – map
*France N164:* east of Saint-Meen-le-Grand – Montauban-de-Bretagne (N12) 5.4km (January 2014 to 6th October 2017) [1st c/w]– project – map
*Poland S7:* Rychnowo – east of Rychnowo 2.7km (April 2015 to 6th October 2017) [1st c/w] – project – map
*Poland S3:* Gorzow Wielkopolski-North – Gorzow Wielkopolski-South 11.7km (October 2014 to 9th October 2017) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Czechia D3:* Veseli nad Luznici – Bosilec 5.1km (April 2015 to 12th October 2017) – project – map
*Finland Vt4:* Myllyntaus – Rannankylä 3.5km (Late 2016 to 13th October 2017) – project – map
*Russia A121:* Losevo – Sosnovo 17km (2015 to 14th October 2017) – ? – map
*Russia P23:* Zaytsevo – Gatchina-North 12km (Spring 2014 to 14th October 2017) – ? – map
*United Kingdom A533:* Widnes (A562) – Astmoor (A558) 4.8km (May 2014 to 14th October 2017) – project – map
*Germany A8:* east of Walbrücke – AS Merzig-Schwemlingen 2.0km (April 2015 to October 2017) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Slovenia A4:* Lancova vas – Podlehnik 5km (July 2015 to October 2017) – project – map
*Czechia I11:* Nebory – Oldrichovice 4.9km (August 2014 to 17th October 2017) – project – map
*Czechia I11:* Oldrichovice – south of Bystrice 6.2km (August 2014 to 17th October 2017) – project – map
*Belgium N5:* Couvon-North – Couvin-South 4km (October 2011 to 17th October 2017) – project – map
*Poland S3:* Sulechow – north of Oder bridge Cigacice 3.1km (April 2015 to 21st October 2017) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Poland S3:* south of Oder bridge Cigacice – north of Zielona Gora-North 9.6km (April 2015 to 21st October 2017) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*The Netherlands N302:* Hoorn (A7) – Westhoud 7km (2014 to October 2017) – ? – map
*France N70:* Blanzy – Saint-Eusebe 4km (Fall 2015 to 23th October 2017) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*Switzerland A5:* Biel-Port – Biel-East 4.9km (December 2007 to 27th October 2017) – project – map
*Canada SK-?:* Regina-Southeast (SK-33) – Regina-East (SK-1) 5km (Early 2016 to 30th October 2017) – project – map
*Germany B33:* AS Offenburg-Elgersweier (B3) – AS Offenburg-Zunsweier 2.4km (October 2010 to 30th October 2017) – ? – map
*Finland Vt6:* Jurvala-East – west of Selkäharju (Vt13) 9km (October 2015 to 31st October 2017) – project – map

November 2017:
*Poland S5:* Korzensko – Kroscina 19.3km (September 2014 to 6th November 2017) – project – map
*The Netherlands N31:* Midlum – south of Harlingen 3km (November 2015 to 7th November 2017) – project – map
*The Netherlands N300:* Brunssum (N276) – Brunssum (N274) 2.4km (? to 10th November 2017) – project – map
*Italy A35:* Rovato (SP19) – west of Brescia-West (A4) 5.6km (January 2017 to 13th November 2017) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*The Netherlands N300:* Kerkrade-Gaiazoo – Gracht 3.0km (? to 17th November 2017) – project – map
*Spain A1051:* Cortijos de Marin – Los Depositos 1km (2011 to 17th November 2017) – ? – map
*Bosnia and Herzegovina ?:* Brijesce – Boljakov Potok 1.5km (May 2016 to 22nd November 2017) – ? – map
*Denmark PR18:* Tvis – Tjorring 18km (May 2015 to 27th November 2017) – project – map
*France D222:* Yffiniac – Yffiniac (N12) 0.7km (? to 27th November 2017) – project – map
*Sweden E22:* Kalmar-Smedby/Rinkabyholm – Kalmar-Rinkabyholm-North 1.4km (October 2015 to 29th November 2017) – project – map

December 2017:
*Slovakia D3:* Zilina-Strazov – Zilina-Brodno 4.3km (June 2014 to 2nd December 2017) – project – map
*Croatia D538:* Virovitica (D5) – Suhopolje 9.1km (September 2014 to 4th December 2017) [1st c/w]– ? – map
*Poland S7:* Rychnowo – east of Rychnowo 2.7km (April 2015 to 6th December 2017) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Poland S7:* east of Rychnowo – Olsztynek-West (S51) 8.6km (April 2015 to 6th December 2017) – project – map
*Poland S19:* Swilcza – Rzeszow-South 6.3km (May 2015 to 7th December 2017) – project – map
*Austria A5:* Poysbrunn – Schrick 25km (April 2015 to 8th December 2017) – project – map
*Germany A21:* north of AS Nettelsee – south of Nettelsee 2.1km (February 2012 to 9th December 2017) – project – map
*Bosnia and Herzegovina A1:* Svilaj – Odzak 9km (November 2013 to 11th December 2017) – project – map
*France D949?:* east of Bournezeau – west of Chantonnay 5.5km (? to 11th December 2017) – ? – map
*Hungary M35:* Debrecen-South – Debrecen-Airport 5.4km (July 2016 to 13th December 2017) – ? – map
*Hungary M85:* Farad – Csorna-South (M86) 4.4km (Fall 2016 to 15th December 2017) – ? – map
*France N57:* Breurey – Voray-sur-l'Ognon 4.8km (January 2015 to 20th December 2017) – ? – map
*Germany A14:* AS Grabow – AS Groß Warnow 11.5km (June 2015 to 20th December 2017) – ? – map
*Italy SS729:* Martis (SS132) – east of Martis ~2km (August 2014 to 20th December 2017) – project – map
*Italy SS729:* west of Ozieri – west of Oschiri ~7km (August 2014 to 20th December 2017) – project – map
*Sweden E22:* west of Linderöd – east of Linderöd 6.5km (March 2016 to 20th December 2017) – project – map
*France A304:* Rocroi – Rimogne 8km (July 2011 to 21st December 2017) – project – map
*France N164:* east of Saint-Meen-le-Grand – Montauban-de-Bretagne (N12) 5.4km (January 2014 to 22th December 2017) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Greece A3:* Trikala – Xyniada 79km (2008 to 22nd December 2017) – project – map
*Kosovo R6:* Babush – Ferizaj 11.1km (October 2014 to 22nd December 2017) – project – map
*Poland S5:* Ostroda-South (S7) – Ostroda-West 8.7km (June 2015 to 22nd December 2017) [1st c/w]– project – map
*Poland S5:* Kroscina – Wroclaw-North (A8) 29.7km (November 2014 to 22nd December 2017) – project – map
*Poland S7:* Ostroda North – west of Drweca bridge 3km (June 2015 to 22nd December 2017) – project – map
*Poland S7:* east of Drweca bridge – Ostroda-South (S5) 3km (June 2015 to 22nd December 2017) – project – map
*Poland S8:* Marki – Drewnica (S17) 2.6km (February 2015 to 22nd December 2017) – project – map
*Poland S8:* Drewnica (S17) – Kobylka 5.5km (January 2016 to 22nd December 2017) – project – map
*Poland S8:* Kobylka – Radzymin-South 7.3km (February 2016 to 22nd December 2017) [discontinuation: ~3km] – project – map
*Poland S8:* Prosienica – Zambrow-West 14.9km (March 2015 to 22nd December 2017) – project – map
*Poland S51:* Olsztyn-South (DK16) – Olsztynek-East 13.3km (March 2015 to 22nd December 2017) – project – map
*Spain A63:* Cornellana – Doriga 2.4km (2006 to 26th December 2017) – ? – map
*Poland S8:* Mezenin – Jezewo 14.3km (March 2015 to 30th December 2017) – project – map


• Expected 2017 openings (January 15th, 2017 version)
• 2016 openings


----------



## italystf

SS534 in Italy should open in April.


----------



## italystf

SS640 should be completed by 31 December 2018.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Czechia (> click <): (source)
*NEW D6:* west of Lubenec – east of Lubenec 4.9km (March 2018 to March 2021) – project – map
*D7:* Bitozeves – Postoloprty-West 3.8km (July 2016 to April 2018 --> July 2018) – project – map

- Finland (> click <): 
*Vt7:* Virojoki – Vaalimaan 7.5km (June 2015 to 1st March 2018 --> 1st March 2018) – project – map (source)

- France (> click <): 
*A89:* east of Lentilly – Limonest (A6) 5.5km (Mid 2015 to Early 2018 --> 3rd March 2018) – project – map (source)

- Germany (> click <):
*A33:* AS Halle-Künsebeck – AS Bielefeld-Center 7.9km (September 2009 to Spring 2018 --> 4th April 2018) – project – map (source)

- Hungary (> click <): 
*NEW M44:* Kondoros – Bekescsaba 18km (Early 2018 to January 2021) – ? – map (source)
*NEW M76:* Keszthely – Hollad (M7) 8.6km (February 2018 to 2020) – ? – map (source)

- Italy (> click <):
*SS534:* Sibari (A2) – Spezzano Albanese-Terme 7km (March 2014 to 2018 --> April 2018) – ? – map (source)
*SS640:* Caltanissetta-Favarella – east of Caltanissetta-Favarella 1km (April 2012 to 2018? --> Late 2018) – project – map (source)
*SS640:* Caltanissetta-Sanatorio – east of Caltanissetta-Xirbi 9km (April 2012 to 2018? --> Late 2018) – project – map (source)
*SS640:* west of Caltanissetta (SS626) – Caltanissetta (A19) 3km (April 2012 to 2018? --> Late 2018) – project – map (source)

- Poland (> click <): 
*NEW S5:* Koscian-South – Lipno 16.0km (March 2018 to June 2019) – project – map (source)
*S7:* west of Drweca bridge – east of Drweca bridge 1km (June 2015 to >= February 2018 --> March 2018?) – project – map (source: date has passed)

- United Kingdom (> click <): 
*A1(M):* Barton - Catterick 9.6km (March 2014 to March 2018 --> 26th February 2018) – project – map (source)


*Recent openings: > click <.*

*Upcoming openings: > click <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Bulgaria (> click <): 
*NEW A2:* Yablanitsa – Boaza 9.3km (Early 2018 to Late 2019) – ? – map (source; source)

- Hungary (> click <): 
*NEW M8:* AT/HU border (Szentgotthard) – Körmend-North 29km (March 2018 to Early 2021) [1st c/w] – ? – map (source; source)
*NEW M85:* Sopron-North – Farad 57.5km (March 2018 to December 2020) – ? – map (source; source)
*NEW F8:* Varpalota-West – Varpalota-East 9.4km (2014 to 9th March 2018) – ? – map (source; source; source)

- Kosovo (> click <): 
*N9:* Gllareve – Gjergjice --> Kijeve – Gjergjice 10km --> 6.7km (June 2014 to Mid 2016) – ? – map --> map (source)

- Macedonia (> click <): 
*A1:* Demir Kapija – Smokvica 28.2km (2012 to Late March 2018 --> 15th April 2018) – project – map (source)
*A2:* Kichevo – Ohrid 56km (May 2014 to Early 2018 --> Early 2019?) – project – map (source)
*A4:* Miladinovci (A1) – Stip 47km (February 2014 to 2018 --> 2021?) – project – map (source)


*Recent openings: > click <.*

*Upcoming openings: > click <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Croatia (> click <): 
*D12:* Vrbovec (D10) – Farkasevac 10.5km (? to Early 2018 --> Spring 2018?) – ? – map (source)

- Germany (> click <): 
*A44:* AS Heiligenhaus – AS Heiligenhaus-Hetterscheidt 4.9km (April 2010 to Late March 2018 --> April 2018) – project – map (source)

- Hungary (> click <): 
*M25:* Eger-South – Andornaktalya 4km (June 2017 to 2020 --> Fall 2018) – ? – map (source)
*NEW M25:* Andornaktalya – Füzesabony 15km (March 2018 to Summer 2020) – ? – map (source; source)
*NEW M30:* Tornyosnemeti – Miskolc-East 56.7km (March 2018 to August 2021) – ? – map (source; source)

- Italy (> click <): 
*SS106:* west of Palizzi Marina – east of Palizzi Marina 2.3km --> 3.8km (August 2006 to March 2018 --> Early 2019) – project – map (source)


*Recent openings: > click <.*

*Upcoming openings: > click <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## JackFrost

Please put this in your list for Hungary. Thanks.

*M4:* Cegled – Abony 17.6km (March 2018 to Winter 2019) – ? – map


----------



## caribrod

Serbia:

A4: March 18th - 5,2km /east of Sopot tunnel-west of Sarlah tunnel/, 2nd carriageway (1st completed in August 2017) plus Gradina I/C (Dimitrovgrad east), ~1,4km 2nd carriageway in use since last week, but already included here, since Sep 17.

Roughly, something like that, by Arnorian:



Arnorian said:


> A4 from today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> red: U/C
> magenta: finished, not in use


Official, Serbian Agency:

http://tanjug.rs/full-view.aspx?izb=395658


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Germany (> click <):
*A44:* AS Heiligenhaus – AS Heiligenhaus-Hetterscheidt 4.9km (April 2010 to April 2018 --> 13th April 2018) – project – map (source)

- Hungary (> click <): (source; source; source)
*NEW M4:* Abony-West – Abony-North 11.2km (March 2018 to Late 2019) – ? – map
*M4:* Abony – Törökszentmiklos --> Abony-North – Törökszentmiklos 28.9km (October 2013 to 2020) – project – map

- The Netherlands (> click <):
*N35:* Zwolle-Oldeneelallee – east of Wijthmen 4km (Spring 2017 to Late 2018 --> Late June 2018) – ? – map (source)

- Norway (> click <): 
*E18:* Sky – Larvik 3km (2013 to March 2018 --> 24th March 2018) – project – map (source)

- Poland (> click <): (source)
*S7:* west of Drweca bridge – east of Drweca bridge 1km (June 2015 to March 2018? --> April 2018) – project – map
*S5:* Ostroda-South (S7) – Ostroda-West 8.7km (June 2015 to March 2018 --> May 2018?) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*S12:* Pulawy-Deblinska – Pulawy-Azoty 1.3km (April 2016 to April 2018 --> >= May 2018) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*S12:* Pulawy-Azoty – Kurow-West (S17) 11.1km (April 2016 to April 2018 --> >= May 2018) – project – map
*DW631:* Warsaw-Powstancow – Warsaw-Marsa 3.8km (April 2016 to May 2018 --> September 2018) – project – map
*S3:* south of Zielona Gora-South – Niedoradz 8.0km (April 2015 to May 2018 --> Fall 2018) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*S3:* south of Zielona Gora-North – north of Zielona Gora-South 2.8km (October 2015 to May 2018 --> Fall 2018) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*S6:* Bielice (S11) – Sianow-East --> Bielice (S11) – Koszalin-East 19.3km --> 6.9km (March 2016 to July 2018 --> December 2018) – project – map --> map
*S11:* Bielice (S6) – Koszalin-West 2.0km (March 2016 to July 2018 --> December 2018) – project – map
*NEW S6:* Koszalin-East – Sianow-East 12.4km (March 2016 to December 2019) – project – map

- Serbia (> click <): (source; source; source; source)
*A4:* south of Pirot-North – Pirot-East --> south of Sarlah tunnel – Pirot-East ~6.7km (June 2013 to 16th September 2017) – project – map
*NEW A4:* north of Pirot-North – north of Sarlah tunnel 5.5km (June 2013 to 18th March 2018) – project – map
*NEW A4:* west of Gradinje – Graninje 1.5km (2010 to 18th March 2018) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*A4:* Stanicenje – south of Pirot-North --> Stanicenje – north of Pirot-North ~10km --> 2km (June 2013 to Fall 2018) – project – map --> map
*NEW A4:* north of Sarleh tunnel – south of Sarlah tunnel 1.4km (June 2013 to Fall 2018) – project – map

- Spain (> click <):
*NEW A54:* Arzua-West – Melide 16.4km (March 2018 to 2022) – ? – map (source)


*Recent openings: > click <.*

*Upcoming openings: > click <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## MichiH

DEL


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Denmark (> click <):
*PR18:* Holstebro-North – Tvis 22km (May 2015 to May 2018 --> Fall 2018) – project – map (source)

- Germany (> click <):
*A30:* AS Gohfeld – AS Bad Oeynhausen-North 5.3km (September 2008 to Late 2018 --> 2019) [discontinuation: 1.4km] – project – map (source)
*A30:* AS Dehme – AS Bad Oeynhausen-East 1.9km (September 2008 to Late 2018 --> 2019) – project – map (source)
*A44:* AS Hessisch Lichtenau-East – Hasselbach 4.3km (September 2010 to Late April 2018 --> 13th April 2018) – project – map (source)
*A44:* Hasselbach – AS Waldkappel 6.9km (March 2011 to Late April 2018 --> 13th April 2018) – project – map (source)
*A72:* AS Borna-North – AS Rötha 9.5km (July 2013 to Summer 2019 --> Late 2019) – project – map (source)
*B14:* south of AS Waldrems – north of AS Nellmersbach 1.0km (June 2016 to Spring 2018 --> >= July 2018) – ? – map (source)
*NEW B33:* AS Allensbach-West – east of AS Allensbach-West 1.2km (November 2015 to Early 2019) – project – map (source)
*B33:* Waldsiedlung – AS Reichenau 0.9km (June 2014 to Mid 2019) – ? --> project – map (source)
*B33:* AS Allensbach-West – AS Allensbach-Center --> east of AS Allensbach-West – AS Allensbach-Center 3.6km --> 2.4km (November 2015 to Late 2020) – ? --> project – map --> map (source)
*B49:* Landfill site Beselich – Beselich/Merenberg 3.4km (May 2011 to Spring 2018 --> Late 2018) – project – map (source)

- Greece (> click <):
*A90:* Gournes – Chersonissos 9.5km (2014 to Early 2018 --> 4th April 2018) [2nd c/w] – ? – map (source; source; source)

- Hungary (> click <):
*M4:* Abony-North – Törökszentmiklos 28.9km --> 24.9km (October 2013 to 2020) – project --> *DEL* – map --> map (source)

- Italy (> click <):
*SS223:* north of Casale di Pari – Casale di Pari 2km --> 2.5km (2013 to 2018? --> 29th March 2018) – project – map (source)

- Poland (> click <):
*NEW S17:* Warsaw-Lubelska (S2) – Ostrow 15.2km (March 2018 to June 2019) – project – map (source)

- Portugal (> click <):
*A26:* Azinheira (IC1) – east of Santa Margarida do Sado 12km (September 2010 to March 2018 --> Spring 2018) – ? – map (source)

- Romania (> click <): (source)
*A10:* Turda (A3) – Decea 16.8km (July 2014 to Spring 2018 --> >= May 2018) – ? – map
*A10:* Decea – Aiud 8.5km (July 2014 to March 2018 --> >= May 2018) – ? – map

- Sweden (> click <):
*E6.02:* Flädie (E6/E20) – Lund-Gunnesbo 3.5km (August 2016 to April 2018 --> Late July 2018) – project – map (source)

- Switzerland (> click <):
*A9:* Visp-South – Visp-East ~5km (? to 2018 --> 13th April 2018) – project – map (source)

- United Kingdom (> click <): (source)
*A90:* Tipperty – Blackdog 12.0km (February 2015 to Early 2018 --> Fall 2018) – project – map
*A90:* Blackdog – Kingswells-North 16.1km (February 2015 to Spring 2018 --> Fall 2018) – project – map
*A90:* Kingswells-North – Cleanhill 12.2km (February 2015 to Spring 2018 --> Fall 2018) – project – map
*A90:* Cleanhill – Stonehaven 11.5km (February 2015 to Spring 2018 --> Fall 2018) – project – map
*A956:* Cleanhill – Cove Bay 6.5km (February 2015 to Spring 2018 --> Fall 2018) – project – map


*Recent openings: > click <.*

*Upcoming openings: > click <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Austria (> click <):
*NEW A5:* Drasenhofen-North – south of Drasenhofen 5.5km (April 2018 to Late 2019) [1st c/w] – project – map (source)

- Denmark (> click <):
*PR18:* Holstebro-North – Tvis 22km (May 2015 to Fall 2018 --> 29th September 2018) – project – map (source)

- Germany (> click <):
*A33:* AS Halle-Künsebeck – AS Bielefeld-Center 7.9km (September 2009 to 4th April 2018 --> 4th April 2018) – project – map (source)

- Greece (> click <):
*A90:* Gournes – Chersonissos 9.5km (2014 to 4th April 2018 --> 4th April 2018) [2nd c/w] – ? – map (source)

- Macedonia (> click <):
*A1:* Demir Kapija – Smokvica 28.2km (2012 to 15th April 2018 --> Late April 2018) – project – map (source)

- Switzerland (> click <): (source)
*A9:* Steg/Gampel-West – Steg/Gampel-East ~1.5km (? --> 2004 to >= 2020 --> 2022) – project – map --> map
*NEW A9:* Steg/Gampel-East – Raron 3km (? to 2021) – project – map
*NEW A9:* Raron – Visp-West 5km (March 2018 to 2025) – project – map


*Recent openings: > click <.*

*Upcoming openings: > click <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## Thobe

For the list:

- France: 
*N1031:* Fayeux - Colombes 7.3km (Spring 2014 to 2022) – project – map


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- France (> click <):
*NEW N1013:* Parville-East – Fayeux 7.3km (2014 to 2022) – project – map (source)

- Germany (> click <):
*NEW A21:* north of Nettelsee – north of AS Nettelsee ~2km (Early 2018 to 2022) – project – map (source)
*A44:* AS Heiligenhaus – AS Heiligenhaus-Hetterscheidt 4.9km (April 2010 to 13th April 2018 --> 14th April 2018) – project – map (source)
*A44:* AS Hessisch Lichtenau-East – Hasselbach 4.3km (September 2010 to 13th April 2018 --> 13th April 2018) – project – map (source)
*A44:* Hasselbach – AS Waldkappel 6.9km (March 2011 to 13th April 2018 --> 13th April 2018) – project – map (source)

- Spain (> click <):
*A62:* Nuevo Poblado (P/E border) – Fuentes de Onoro 5km (2nd half 2015 to April 2018 --> 2020) – ? – map (source)

- Switzerland (> click <):
*A9:* Visp-South – Visp-East ~5km (? to 13th April 2018 --> 13th April 2018) – project – map (source; source)
*A9:* Visp-West – Visp-South ~4km (? to Late 2019 --> 2021/22) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)


*Recent openings: > click <.*

*Upcoming openings: > click <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Bosnia and Herzegovina (> click <):
*"BaDoHwy":* Drugovic – Prnjavor 24km (October 2014 to Spring 2018 --> Summer 2018) – project – map (source)

- Croatia (> click <):
*NEW D14:* Bedekovcina – Zlatar Bistrica 6.5km (2017 to Spring 2019) [1st c/w]– ? – map (source)
*D12:* Vrbovec (D10) – Farkasevac 10.5km (? to Spring 2018? --> Summer 2018) – ? – map (source)

- France (> click <):
*D9:* Gare d'Aix-en-Provence-TGV-East – Calas 3km (? to Early 2018? --> 17th April 2018) – ? – map (source)

- Kosovo (> click <):
*NEW R7.1:* Banuelle – Bresalc 22.3km (April 2018 to Late 2020) – ? – map (source; source)

- Spain (> click <):
*NEW BI635:* north of Urdinbide tunnel – Autzagana 1.6km (? to 15th April 2018) – ? – map (source)


*Recent openings: > click <.*

*Upcoming openings: > click <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Germany (> click <):
*B50:* AS Platten – Longkamp --> AS Platten - east of AS Lösnich 19.9km (July 2009 to Late 2018 --> Mid 2019) – project – map (source)

- Macedonia (> click <):
*A1:* Demir Kapija – Smokvica 28.2km (2012 to Late April 2018 --> 23rd April 2018) – project – map (source)

- The Netherlands (> click <): (source)
*N300:* Landgraaf-Gravenweg – Eygelshoven ~1km (? to April 2018 --> 27th April 2018) – project – map
*N300:* Brunssum (N274) – Brunssum-Rimburgerweg 3.8km (? to April 2018 --> October 2018) – project – map

- Poland (> click <): (source)
*S7:* west of Drweca bridge – east of Drweca bridge 1km (June 2015 to April 2018 --> June 2018) – project – map
*S11:* Kepno-North – Kepno-Krazkowy (S8) 4.1km (November 2016 to August 2018 --> June 2018) – project – map
*S12:* Pulawy-Deblinska – Pulawy-Azoty 1.3km (April 2016 to >= May 2018 --> Summer 2018) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*S12:* Pulawy-Azoty – Kurow-West (S17) 11.1km (April 2016 to >= May 2018 --> Summer 2018) – project – map
*NEW A2:* Warsaw-Lubelska (S17) – Konik 5.6km (March 2018 to June 2020) – project – map

- Spain (> click <): (source)
*SE40:* Coria del Rio – Almensilla ~7km (? to Early 2018 --> Fall 2018) – ? – map
*SE40:* Almensilla – Espartinas (A49) ~7km (? to Early 2018 --> Fall 2018) – ? – map


*Recent openings: > click <.*

*Upcoming openings: > click <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Bosnia and Herzegovina (> click <):
*A1:* HR/BIH border (Svilaj) – Svilaj 2km (November 2013 to 2018 --> May 2019) – project – map (source)

- Croatia (> click <):
*A5:* Zoljani – HR/BIH border 2.0km (September 2011 to 2018 --> May 2019) – ? – map (source)

- France (> click <):
*A507:* Les Arnavaux (A7) – Sainte-Marthe 3km (August 2014 to April 2018 --> 2018?) – project – map (source: date has passed)

- Italy (> click <):
*SS96 Barese:* Toritto – Modungo/Bitetto 9km (December 2013 to Early 2018? --> 2018?) – ? – map (source: date has passed)
*SS195:* Sarroch – Pula 4km (? to Early 2018? --> 2018?) – ? – map (source: date has passed)
*SS534:* Sibari (A2) – Spezzano Albanese-Terme 7km (March 2014 to April 2018 --> 2018?) – ? – map (source)

- Macedonia (> click <):
*A2:* Kichevo – Ohrid 56km (May 2014 to 2021? --> June 2021) – project – map (source)

- The Netherlands (> click <):
*N18:* Haaksbergen-North – Enschede-West (A35) ~7km (September 2016 to Late 2018 --> 2nd May 2018) – ? – map (source)

- Poland (> click <):
*S7:* Lubien – Naprawa 7.6km (July 2015 to October 2018 --> 2019) – project – map (source; source)
*NEW S3:* Legnica-West – Legnica-South (A4) 6.0km (July 2015 to 7th May 2018) – project – map (source)
*S3:* Lubin-South – Legnica-South (A4) --> Lubin-South – Legnica-West 22.6km --> 16.6km (July 2015 to June 2018) – project – map --> map (source)

- Serbia (> click <): (source; source)
*A1:* Grdelica – Caricina dolina 11.8km (September 2013 to Spring 2018 --> >= 2018) – project – map
*A1:* Caricina dolina – south of Vladicin han 14.3km (September 2013 to Spring 2018 --> >= 2018) – project – map
*A1:* Srpska Kuca – Levosoje 8.0km (Fall 2015 to Spring 2018 --> >= 2018) – project – map

- Slovakia (> click <):
*D1:* Hricovske Podhradie – Lietavska Lucka 11.3km (February 2014 to 2019 --> Mid 2019) – project – map (source)

- Spain (> click <):
*FV1:* Corralejo – Lajares 6km (? to Early 2018 --> Spring 2018?) [2nd c/w] – ? – map (source)
*AG46:* Meira – Domaio 4km (June 2016 to May 2018 --> 11th May 2018) [2nd c/w] – ? – map (source)
*AG46:* Domaio – Domaio (AP9) 3.3km (October 2015 to May 2018 --> 11th May 2018) [2nd c/w] – ? – map (source)


*Recent openings: > click <.*

*Upcoming openings: > click <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Germany (> click <):
*A448:* AS Altenbochum (East) – AK Bochum/Witten 1.4km (October 2012 to Spring 2018 --> Summer 2018) – project – map (source)
*A448:* rededication AS Bochum-Wiemelhausen – AS Altenbochum (West) 0.9km (Late 2019 --> Late 2020) – project – map (source)
*A448:* AS Altenbochum (West) – AS Altenbochum (East) 1.9km (October 2012 to Late 2019 --> Late 2020) – project – map (source)
*B266:* AS Bad Neuenahr (A573) – AS Bad Neuenahr-East 1.8km (February 2009 to Mid 2018 --> September 2018) – project – map (source)
*A98:* AD Hochrhein – AS Rheinfelden-Karsau 2.5km (March 2009 to Late 2020) – project --> project – map

- Italy (> click <):
*SS76:* Albacina – Serra San Quirico 11km (Early 2009 to Late 2018 --> 2019) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)

- Poland (> click <):
*S3:* Legnica-West – Legnica-South (A4) 6.0km --> 5.8km (July 2015 to 7th May 2018 --> 7th May 2018) – project – map (source)
*NEW S17:* Ostrow – Antoninek 8.0km (May 2018 to Early 2020?) – project – map (source)

- Spain (> click <): (source)
*AG46:* Meira – Domaio 4km (June 2016 to 11th May 2018 --> 11th May 2018) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*AG46:* Domaio – Domaio (AP9) 3.3km (October 2015 to 11th May 2018 --> 11th May 2018) [2nd c/w] – ? – map


*Recent openings: > click <.*

*Upcoming openings: > click <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Czechia (> click <):
*NEW D11:* north of Smirice – Jaromer-North 7.4km (May 2018 to December 2021) – project – map (source)

- Germany (> click <):
*NEW B10:* west of AS Neu-Ulm-Finningen – east of AS Nersingen (A7) 5.5km (May 2018 to ?) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)

- Italy (> click <):
*A15:* Trecasali – Parma (A1) 9.5km (September 2016 to ? --> 2019) – ? – map (source)

- Poland (> click <):
*S5:* Poznan-West (A2) – Mosina 16.0km (August 2015 to 2018 --> 2019?) – project – map (source)

- Spain (> click <):
*NEW A21:* Tiermas – west of Sigües 6.6km (May 2018 to May 2021) – ? – map (source; source)

- Sweden (> click <):
*NEW E22:* east of Linderöd – south of Vä 15km (May 2018 to Summer 2021) – project – map (source; source)


*Recent openings: > click <.*

*Upcoming openings: > click <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## italystf

SS195 Capoterra-Pula, in Sardinia should open on 23 April 2019. Works started on 22 December 2011. The central section opened long ago.

http://www.stradeanas.it/it/le-strade/lavori-corso?regione=SA


----------



## Kemo

MichiH said:


> *S3:* Gaworzyce – Polkowice-North 16.9km (July 2015 to June 2018) – project – map
> 
> *S3:* Polkowice-North – Lubin-North 14.4km (October 2015 to 2018?) – project – map


The junction will be called Kaźmierzów instead of Polkowice-North.



> *S7:* Skomielna Biala – Zabornia (DK47) 5.2km (April 2016 to July 2018) – project – map
> *DK47:* Zabornia (S7) – Chabowka 0.9km (April 2016 to July 2018) – project – map


Deadline changed to May 2019



> *S8:* Wyszkow-North – Poreba 13.0km (March 2016 to July 2018) – project – map
> *S8:* Poreba – Ostrow Mazowiecka-South 16.1km (March 2016 to July 2018) – project – map


Deadline changed to September 2018



> *S7:* Kielce-South – Jedrzejow-North 21.5km (June 2015 to Mid 2018) – project – map


Mid 2018 is impossible. Late 2018 is still possible though.



> *S3:* Niedoradz – Nowa Sol-South 17.3km (March 2016 to August 2018) [2nd c/w] – project – map


Deadline changed to December 2018




> *DW669:* Bialystok-Aleja Jana Pawla II – Bialystok-Wiadukt 6.3km (February 2017 to September 2018) – ? – map


Project website: http://www.bialystok.pl/pl/dla_mies...e/inwestycjedrogowe/trasa-niepodleglosci.html



> *S5:* west of Bydgoszcz-Blonie (S10) – Szubin-North 9.7km (August 2017 to October 2018) – project – map


Completion in this year is impossible. I'd change to Mid 2019.




> *S3:* south of Zielona Gora-South – Niedoradz 8.0km (April 2015 to Fall 2018) [2nd c/w] – project – map
> *S3:* south of Zielona Gora-North – north of Zielona Gora-South 2.8km (October 2015 to Fall 2018) [2nd c/w] – project – map


Deadline changed to November 2018



> *S51:* Olsztyn-East (S16) – Olsztyn-South (DK16) 14.7km (July 2016 to April 2019) – project – map


This is supposed to be opened in December 2018.



> *S5:* Bydgoszcz-North – Maksymilianowo 6.2km (August 2017 to May 2019) – project – map


Deadline changed to June 2020



> S7: Lubien – Naprawa 7.6km (July 2015 to 2019) – project – map


Deadline changed to May 2019


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Czechia (> click <): (source; source)
*NEW D48:* west of Frydek-Mistek-West (D56) – Frydek-Mistek-South 3.6km (May 2018 to February 2022) – project – map
*NEW D56:* Frydek-Mistek-Sviadnov – Frydek-Mistek-West (D48) 2.3km (May 2018 to February 2022) – project – map
*NEW D48:* Frydek-Mistek-South – Frydek-Mistek-East 5.0km (May 2018 to ?) – project – map

- Italy (> click <):
*SS195:* Sarroch – Pula 4km (? --> December 2011 to 2018? --> April 2019) – ? – map (source)

- Norway (> click <):
*NEW Rv3:* Tonset – Akroken 14km (June 2018 to November 2020) – project – map (source)

- Poland (> click <):
*S11:* Kepno-North – Kepno-Krazkowy (S8) 4.1km --> 4.0km (November 2016 to June 2018 --> 23rd May 2018) – project – map (source)
*NEW S7:* west of Drweca bridge – east of Drweca bridge 1km (June 2015 to 25th May 2018) [1st c/w] – project – map (source)
*S7:* west of Drweca bridge – east of Drweca bridge 1km (June 2015 to June 2018) --> [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)
*S3:* Gaworzyce – Polkowice-North --> Gaworzyce – Kazmierzow 16.9km (July 2015 to June 2018) – project – map (source)
*S3:* Polkowice-North – Lubin-North --> Kazmierzow – Lubin-North 14.4km (October 2015 to 2018?) – project – map (source)
*S8:* Wyszkow-North – Poreba 13.0km (March 2016 to July 2018 --> September 2018) – project – map (source)
*S8:* Poreba – Ostrow Mazowiecka-South 16.1km (March 2016 to July 2018 --> September 2018) – project – map (source)
*S3:* south of Zielona Gora-North – north of Zielona Gora-South 2.8km (October 2015 to Fall 2018 --> November 2018) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)
*S3:* south of Zielona Gora-South – Niedoradz 8.0km (April 2015 to Fall 2018 --> November 2018) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)
*S7:* Kielce-South – Jedrzejow-North 21.5km (June 2015 to Mid 2018 --> Late 2018) – project – map (source)
*S3:* Niedoradz – Nowa Sol-South 17.3km (March 2016 to August 2018 --> December 2018) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)
*S51:* Olsztyn-East (S16) – Olsztyn-South (DK16) 14.7km (July 2016 to April 2019 --> December 2018) – project – map (source)
*S7:* Lubien – Naprawa 7.6km (July 2015 to 2019 --> May 2019) – project – map (source)
*S7:* Skomielna Biala – Zabornia (DK47) 5.2km (April 2016 to July 2018 --> May 2019) – project – map (source)
*DK47:* Zabornia (S7) – Chabowka 0.9km (April 2016 to July 2018 --> May 2019) – project – map (source)
*S5:* west of Bydgoszcz-Blonie (S10) – Szubin-North 9.7km (August 2017 to October 2018 --> Mid 2019) – project – map (source)
*S5:* Bydgoszcz-North – Maksymilianowo 6.2km (August 2017 to May 2019 --> June 2020) – project – map (source)

- Portugal (> click <):
*A26:* Azinheira (IC1) – east of Santa Margarida do Sado 12km (September 2010 to Spring 2018 --> Late 2018) – ? – map (source)

- Spain (> click <):
*A21:* Santa Cilia – Jaca-West 9.0km (? to October 2018 --> Early 2019) – ? – map (source)
*A21:* Puente la Reina de Jaca – Santa Cilia 7.2km (? to Summer 2019 --> Early 2019) – ? – map (source)
*A23:* Lanave – Caldearenas --> Lanave – north of Caldearenas 12km --> 5km (< 2009 to Spring 2018 --> Late June 2018) – ? – map --> map (source; source; source)
*A23:* Caldearenas – Alto de Monrepos --> north of Caldearenas – Alto de Monrepos 3.9km --> 5km (< 2009 to May 2019) – ? – map (source; source; source)
*NEW A33:* Caudete (A31) – Caudete-West 7.0km (May 2018 to ?) – ? – map (source)


*Recent openings: > click <.*

*Upcoming openings: > click <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## Autobahn-mann

Italy

*SPV*: Thiene (A31) – Breganze-West 4km (6-10km according to source) (November 2011 to 15th September 2018 *--> October 2018*)
Source: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=148861991&postcount=673

*SPV*: Montecchio Maggiore (A4) – Montecchio Maggiore (SR11) 1.0km (April 2014 to 2022)
According to this article (https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=149406689&postcount=1690), in an interview with the general director of concession company (of A4 & A31 motorways), the work of the IC in Montecchio can be resumed in late 2018, hoping to finish in 2020, toghether with the entire SPV, instead of 2022.

So, I propose to mark this way, for the moment: (April 2014 to 2022*-->2020/2022*)


----------



## Kemo

MichiH said:


> *S3:* Nowa Sol-South – Gaworzyce 16.4km (August 2015 to June 2018) – project – map
> *S5:* Leszno-South – Rydzyna 9.5km (May 2016 to July 2018) – project – map


Probably September


> *S3:* Gaworzyce – Kazmierzow 16.9km (July 2015 to June 2018) – project – map


Probably August


----------



## MichiH

Sorry, I have not updated the list in the past weeks because I was traveling. I will update it "soon".

I've traveled the subsequent sections listed in this thread :

*NI-A8:* south of Ballynure (A57) – north of Ballynure 3.4km (August 2012 to 9th February 2015) – project – map
*NI-A8:* Coleman's Corner – south of Ballynure (A57) 3.7km (August 2012 to 29th May 2015) – project – map
*NI-A8:* north of Ballynure – Millbrook (A36) 7.3km (August 2012 to 29th May 2015) – project – map
*M11:* Rathnew – Arklow-North 16.5km (June 2013 to 13th July 2015) – project – map
*M8:* Baillieston – Newhouse 9.7km (2014 to 23rd April 2017) [westbound] – project – map
*M90:* Queensferry Crossing 4km (September 2011 to 30th August 2017) – project – map
*N17:* Tuam-North – Tuam-West 4.2km (May 2014 to 27th September 2017) – project – map
*M17:* Tuam-West – Rathmorrissy (M6) 25.5km (May 2014 to 27th September 2017) – project – map
*M18:* Rathmorrissy (M6) – Gort 27.7km (May 2014 to 27th September 2017) – project – map


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- France (> click <):
*D177:* Pipriac – Courbouton --> Courbouton - Pipriac ~4.5km (? to 9th November 2016) – ? – map (source)
*NEW D177:* Pipriac – Saint-Just 2.7km (? to 31st May 2018) – ? – map (source)
*NEW D177:* Saint-Just – Renac 7km (Mid 2018 to Late 2020) – ? – map (source)
*A304:* Rimogne – Charleville-Mezieres (A34) 23km (July 2011 to 15th June 2018 --> July 2018) – project – map (source)
*N82:* Neulise – Balbigny 5.2km (2014 to Late 2018 --> 6th July 2018) – ? – map (source)

- Italy (> click <): (source)
*SPV:* Thiene (A31) – Breganze-West ~4km (November 2011 to 15th September 2018 --> October 2018) – project – map
*SPV:* Montecchio Maggiore (A4) – Montecchio Maggiore (SR11) 1.0km (April 2014 to 2022 --> 2020/22) – project – map

- Kosovo (> click <):
*R6:* Ferizaj – Gabrrice 10.5km (October 2014 to Spring 2018 --> 14th June 2018) – project – map (source)

- The Netherlands (> click <):
*NEW N7:* Groningen-West – Groningen-Southeast 4km (Spring 2018 to 2023) – ? – map (source; source; source)
*N35:* Zwolle-Oldeneelallee – east of Wijthmen 4km (Spring 2017 to Late June 2018 --> 25th June 2018) – ? – map (source)

- Poland (> click <):
*S5:* Ostroda-South (S7) – Ostroda-West 8.7km (June 2015 to May 2018? --> June 2018) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)
*S3:* Lubin-South – Legnica-West 16.6km --> 17.1km (July 2015 to June 2018 --> 25th June 2018) – project – map (source)
*S3:* Gaworzyce – Kazmierzow 16.9km (July 2015 to June 2018 --> August 2018) – project – map (source)
*S3:* Nowa Sol-South – Gaworzyce 16.4km (August 2015 to June 2018 --> September 2018) – project – map (source)
*S5:* Leszno-South – Rydzyna 9.5km (May 2016 to July 2018 --> September 2018) – project – map (source)

- Romania (> click <): (source; source)
*A10:* Turda (A3) – Decea 16.8km (July 2014 to >= May2018 --> July 2018) – ? – map
*A10:* Decea – Aiud 8.5km (July 2014 to >= May 2018 --> July 2018) – ? – map
*A1:* Holdea – Ilia ~21km (2013 to Mid 2018 --> Summer 2019?) – ? – map
*A3:* Bucharest Ring Road – Voluntari-Popasului Street 4.5km (April 2012 to 2018 --> >= 2018) – ? – map
*A3:* Voluntari-Popasului Street – Bucharest-Gherghitei Street 2.0km (April 2012 to 2018 --> >= 2018) – ? – map
*A3:* Nadaselu – Gilau 9.5km (July 2014 to Late 2018 --> August 2018) – ? – map

- Spain (> click <):
*FV1:* Corralejo – Lajares 6km (? to Spring 2018? --> Late 2018) [2nd c/w] – ? – map (source)
*FV2:* south of Costa Calma – north of El Salmo 4.4km (? to 2018? --> Late 2018) – ? – map (source)
*N-IV:* Dos Hermanas-South (AP4) – Los Palacios-North 8.4km (2015/16 to June 2018 --> Summer 2019) – project – map (source)
*SG20:* Segovia-North (A601) – Segovia-South (AP61) 15.5km (May 2016 to Spring 2018 --> Summer 2019) – project – map (source)


*Recent openings: > click <.*

*Upcoming openings: > click <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## g.spinoza

Italy
A15: Trecasali – Parma (A1) 9.5km (September 2016 to 2019) – ? – map

According to the Chamber of Deputies website the alleged completion date is February 2020:
http://silos.infrastrutturestrategiche.it/admin/scheda.aspx?id=727


----------



## Kemo

MichiH said:


> *S7:* west of Drweca bridge – east of Drweca bridge 1km (June 2015 to June 2018) [2nd c/w] – project – map


Opened on 11th June


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Bosnia and Herzegovina (> List <):
*"BaDoHwy":* Drugovic – Prnjavor 24km (October 2014 to Summer 2018 --> Late August 2018) – project – map (source)

- France (> List <):
*A304:* Rimogne – Charleville-Mezieres (A34) 23km (July 2011 to July 2018 --> 23rd July 2018) – project – map (source)
*N82:* Neulise – Balbigny 5.2km (2014 to 6th July 2018 --> 6th July 2018) – ? – map (source)
*N70:* Saint-Eusebe – Montchanin-East 4km (Fall 2015 to Spring 2018 --> 2018?) [2nd c/w] – ? – map (source: date has passed)

- Germany (> List <):
*NEW A72:* south of AS Borna-North – AS Borna-North 1.0km (July 2013 to 30th June 2018) – project – map (source)
*A72:* AS Borna-North – AS Rötha 9.5km --> 8.5km (July 2013 to Late 2019) – project – map (source)
*A44:* west of AK Jackerath – AK Holz 10.2km (May 2012 to July 2018 --> 1st July 2018) [direction Mönchengladbach] – project – map (source)
*A44:* west of AK Jackerath – AK Holz 10.2km (May 2012 to September 2018 --> Late August 2018) [direction Aachen; discontinuation: 2.2km --> 10.5km] – project – map (source)
*NEW A44:* AS Sontra-West – AS Sontra-East ~9km (June 2018 to 2023) – project – map (source)
*B10:* AS Hinterweidenthal – east of Hinterweidenthal 1.3km (September 2013 to 2019 --> Late 2019) – project – map (source)
*B14:* south of AS Waldrems – north of AS Nellmersbach 1.0km (June 2016 to >= July 2018 --> 31st July 2018) – ? – map (source)
*B15n:* AS Ergoldsbach – AS Essenbach (A92) 9.0km (August 2013 to 2020 --> Late 2019) – project – map (source)
*B29:* east of Böbingen – west of Essingen 6.9km (July 2015 to Early 2019 --> April 2019) – project --> project – map (source)
*B47:* AS Worms-West – AS Worms-Horchheimer Straße 1.1km (August 2016 to 2019 --> Late 2019) – project – map (source)
*B75:* AS Hamburg-Georgswerder – AS Hamburg-Wilhelmsburg-South (A26) 4.8km (October 2016 to 2019 --> November 2019) [rededication of A252/A253: 6.0km] – project – map (source)
*B300:* AS Gallenbach – AS Aichach-West 2.7km (October 2014 to 11th October 2017) – project --> project – map
*B300:* AS Dasing (A8) – AS Gallenbach 1.5km (October 2014 to Fall 2018) – project --> project – map
*B85:* AS Schafhof – AS Freihölz 2.5km (June 2017 to Late 2018) – ? --> project – map
*B85:* AS Neubäu-West – AS Neubäu-East 4.0km (November 2015 to Late 2018) [1st c/w] – project --> project – map
*B2:* south of Untersteinach – AS Mauk 4.1km (December 2016 to Late 2019) – project --> project – map
*B286:* AS Schweinfurt-Center (A70) – AS Schwebheim 3.1km (July 2017 to 2020) [2nd c/w] – project --> project – map
*B303:* east of AS Schirnding-West – west of AS Schirnding-East 2.5km (July 2017 to Late 2020) [2nd c/w] – ? --> project – map
*B85:* east of Altenkreith – east of Regen bridge 1.7km (July 2017 to 2019) – project --> project – map
*B85:* east of Regen bridge – Pliendling 1.7km (July 2017 to 2021) – project --> project – map
*B10:* west of AS Neu-Ulm-Finningen – east of AS Nersingen (A7) 5.5km (May 2018 to ?) [2nd c/w] – project --> project – map

- Italy (> List <):
*A15:* Trecasali – Parma (A1) 9.5km (September 2016 to 2019 --> February 2020) – ? – map (source)
*SS729:* Berchidda – Monti-West 9.4km (June 2014 to June 2018 --> 2018?) – project – map (source: date has passed)

- Poland (> List <):
*S7:* west of Drweca bridge – east of Drweca bridge 1km (June 2015 to June 2018 --> 11th June 2018) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)

- Spain (> List <): (source; source)
*A23:* Alto de Monrepos – Arguis --> Alto de Monrepos – north of Arguis 3.2km (2012 to 10th October 2014) – ? – map
*A23:* Lanave – north of Caldearenas 5km (< 2009 to Late June 2018 --> 2nd July 2018) – ? – map
*NEW A23:* north of Arguis – south of Arguis 1km (2007 to 2nd July 2018) – ? – map
*A23:* Arguis – Congosto de Isuela --> south of Arguis – Congosto de Isuela 3km --> 2km (2007 to March 2019) [2nd c/w] – ? – map --> map
*A23:* north of Caldearenas – Alto de Monrepos 5km (< 2009 to May 2019 --> Late 2018) – ? – map


*Recent openings: > List <.*

*Upcoming openings: > List <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## italystf

Italy:

SS172 Martina Franca - south of Martina Franca 4.5 km (July 2018 to August 2021) [2nd c/w].

http://www.corriereditaranto.it/201...oggi-la-consegna-dei-lavori-a-martina-franca/


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Croatia (> List <):
*D12:* Vrbovec (D10) – Farkasevac 10.5km (? to Summer 2018 --> 2019) – ? – map (source)

- Czechia (> List <):
*D7:* Bitozeves – Postoloprty-West 3.8km (July 2016 to July 2018) – project --> project – map (source)
*D1:* Prerov-North (D55) – Lipnik nad Becvou (D35) 14.3km (July 2015 to August 2018 --> 2019) – project --> project – map (source)
*D3:* Bosilec – Sevetin 8.1km (September 2015 to February 2019 --> June 2019) – project --> project – map (source)
*I11:* Ostrava-Krasne Pole – Ostrava-Poruba 6.7km (November 2012 to November 2019) – project --> project – map (source)
*D3:* Sevetin – Borek 10.7km (March 2017 to December 2019 --> March 2020) [2nd c/w] – project --> project – map (source)
*D6:* Krusovice – Revnicov 4.2km (December 2017 to October 2020) – project --> project – map (source)
*D6:* Revnicov – Nove Straseci 5.6km (December 2017 to October 2020) – project --> project – map (source)
*D48:* Rybi – Rychaltice 11.5km (May 2017 to December 2020) – project --> project – map (source)
*D6:* west of Lubenec – east of Lubenec 4.9km (March 2018 to March 2021) – project – map (source)
*D49:* Hulin (D1/D55) – Frystak 16.4km (September 2008 to September 2021) – project --> project – map (source)
*D11:* north of Smirice – Jaromer-North 7.4km (May 2018 to December 2021) – project --> project – map (source)
*D48:* west of Frydek-Mistek-West (D56) – Frydek-Mistek-South 3.6km (May 2018 to February 2022) – project --> project – map (source)
*D56:* Frydek-Mistek-Sviadnov – Frydek-Mistek-West (D48) 2.3km (May 2018 to February 2022) – project --> project – map (source)
*D48:* Frydek-Mistek-South – Frydek-Mistek-East 5.0km (May 2018 to ?) – project --> project – map (source)

- France (> List <):
*A507:* Les Arnavaux (A7) – Sainte-Marthe 3km (August 2014 to 2018? --> October 2018) – project – map (source)
*N88:* Malpas – Brive-Charensac-West 8.7km (Spring 2010 to Mid 2018 --> 16th July 2018) – project – map (source)
*NEW D16:* L/F border (Belval) – Audun-le-Tiche 3km (? to 16th December 2016) – ? – map (source)

- Germany (> List <):
*B14:* south of AS Waldrems – north of AS Nellmersbach 1.0km (June 2016 to 31st July 2018 --> October 2018) – ? – map (source)

- Italy (> List <):
*NEW SS172:* San Paolo – Orimini 4.5km (July 2018 to August 2021) – ? – map (source)

- Lithuania (> List <): (source)
*A5:* Pietariai – Sasnava 11.7km (September 2017 to Mid 2018 --> 21st August 2018) – ? – map
*A5:* Gudeliai – Mauruciai 12km (Early 2018 to November 2018 --> 12th November 2018) – ? – map

- Luxembourg (> List <): (source)
*NEW B40:* Belval – L/F border (Belval) 1.4km (2006 to 16th December 2016) – ? – map
*NEW B40:* Esch (A4) – Belval 1.4km (? to 2022) – ? – map

- Serbia (> List <): (source)
*A2:* Obrenovac – Ub 26.2km (August 2014 to Mid 2018 --> >= Late 2018) – project – map
*A2:* Ub – Lajkovac 12.5km (Mid 2010 to Mid 2018 --> >= Late 2018) [completed November 2014; to be opened with neighboring section] – project – map
*A2:* Lajkovac – Ljig 24.0km (August 2014 to Mid 2018 --> >= Late 2018) – project – map

- Spain (> List <):
*A60:* Puente Villarente – Santas Martas-South 20km (? to October 2018 --> 18th July 2018) – ? – map (source)

- United Kingdom (> List <):
*A90:* Blackdog – Kingswells-North --> Blackdog – Dyce-North 16.1km --> 7km (February 2015 to Fall 2018 --> 27th June 2018) – project – map --> map (source)
*A90:* Kingswells-North – Cleanhill --> Dyce-North – Cleanhill 12.2km --> 21km (February 2015 to Fall 2018) – project – map -> map (source)
*A465:* Brynmawr – Gilwern 8.1km (December 2014 to Mid 2018 --> 2019) – project --> project – map (source)


*Recent openings: > List <.*

*Upcoming openings: > List <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Czechia (> List <):
*D7:* Bitozeves – Postoloprty-West 3.8km (July 2016 to July 2018 --> Late August 2018) – project – map (source)

- France (> List <):
*N70:* Palinges – Genelard 6km (April 2017 to Late 2018 --> 19th July 2018) [2nd c/w] – ? – map (source)
*N88:* Malpas – Brive-Charensac-West 8.7km (Spring 2010 to 16th July 2018 --> 16th July 2018) – project – map (source)

- Germany (> List <): (source)
*NEW B33:* AS Allensbach-West – east of AS Allensbach-West 1.2km (November 2015 to 2nd July 2018) [1st c/w] – project – map
*B33:* AS Allensbach-West – east of AS Allensbach-West 1.2km (November 2015 to Early 2019 --> Late 2018) --> [2n c/w] – project – map

- The Netherlands (> List <):
*N7:* Groningen-West – Groningen-Southeast 4km (Spring 2018 to 2023 --> 2024) – ? – map (source)

- Poland (> List <):
*S8:* Ostrow Mazowiecka-North – Prosienica 9.4km (March 2016 to August 2018 --> 20th July 2018) – project – map (source)

- Spain (> List <):
*A60:* Puente Villarente – Santas Martas-South 20km (? to 18th July 2018 --> 18th July 2018) – ? – map (source)


*Recent openings: > List <.*

*Upcoming openings: > List <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## pasadia

MichiH said:


> 2018 opening:
> *A10:* Turda (A3) – Decea 16.8km (July 2014 to July 2018) – ? – map
> *A10:* Decea – Aiud 8.5km (July 2014 to July 2018) – ? – map



New rumors that opening should occur late this month (30 July is it due date). Ofc, as it was the case with previous dates, no one knows for sure atm.




MichiH said:


> *A3:* Nadaselu – Gilau 9.5km (July 2014 to August 2018) – ? – map



More likely in september as there is quote a lot of work to do. 





MichiH said:


> 2019 opening:
> *A1:* Ilia – Deva/Soimus 22.1km (2013 to Summer 2019) – ? – map
> *A1:* Holdea – Ilia ~21km (2013 to Summer 2019?) – ? – map
> *A3:* Campia Turzii – Ludus 16km (Early 2017 to Summer 2019) – ? – map
> *A3:* Ludus – Iernut 18km (Early 2017 to Summer 2019) – ? – map
> *A3:* Iernut – Ungheni-Airport 14km (Mid 2016 to Summer 2019) – ? – map
> *A10:* Aiud – Alba Iulia-North 28.7km (July 2014 to 2019) – ? – map
> *A10:* Alba Iulia-North – Sebes (A1) 16.0km (Spring 2015 to 2019) – ? – map



A3 segments between Campia Turzii - Ludus, Ludus - Iernut and those 2 segments of A10 don't stand any chance to be open in 2019. Of course, there is no official info about that, it's just the current work progress (or lack of it) that makes 2020 more probable date.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- France (> List <):
*A304:* Rimogne – Charleville-Mezieres (A34) 23km (July 2011 to 23rd July 2018 --> 31st July 2018) – project – map (source)

- Poland (> List <):
*NEW Trasa Lagiewnicka:* Krakow-Grota-Roweckiego – Krakow-Turowicza 3.7km (July 2018 to December 2020) – project – map (source)

- Romania (> List <): (source)
*A3:* Nadaselu – Gilau 9.5km (July 2014 to August 2018 --> September 2018) – ? – map
*A3:* Campia Turzii – Ludus 16km (Early 2017 to Summer 2019 --> >= 2020) – ? – map
*A3:* Ludus – Iernut 18km (Early 2017 to Summer 2019 --> >= 2020) – ? – map
*A3:* Iernut – Ungheni-Airport 14km (Mid 2016 to Summer 2019 --> >= 2020) – ? – map
*A10:* Aiud – Alba Iulia-North 28.7km (July 2014 to 2019 --> >= 2020) – ? – map
*A10:* Alba Iulia-North – Sebes (A1) 16.0km (Spring 2015 to 2019 --> >= 2020) – ? – map

- Serbia (> List <): (source)
*NEW A1:* Ostruznica – east of Strazevica tunnel 11.5km (July 2018 to July 2020) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*NEW A1:* east of Strazevica tunnel – Bubanj Potok (A3) 7.0km (July 2018 to July 2020) – project – map

- Spain (> List <):
*A33:* north of La Font de la Figuera – south of La Font de la Figuera --> La Font de la Figuera-South 5km (? to 19th June 2017) – ? – map (source; source)
*NEW A33:* La Font de la Figuera-South – Caudete-East 4km (? to 26th July 2018) – ? – map (source; source)
*A33:* south of La Font de la Figuera – Caudete (A31) --> Caudete-East – Caudete (A31) 6.5km --> 2.5km (? to Late 2019) – ? – map --> map (source; source)
*DEL SE40:* Coria del Rio – Almensilla ~7km (? to Fall 2018) – ? – map (source; source)
*SE40:* Almensilla – Espartinas (A49) --> Coria del Rio – Espartinas (A49) ~7km --> 14.6km (? to Fall 2018 --> 25th July 2018) – ? – map --> map (source; source)
*SE40:* Torrequinto (A376) – Carretera de la Isla (A4) 8.1km (? to 2018 --> 2019?) – ? – map (source)


*Recent openings: > List <.*

*Upcoming openings: > List <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## arctic_carlos

Hi MichiH, thanks for your update on SE40.



MichiH said:


> - Spain (> List <):
> 
> *DEL SE40:* Coria del Rio – Almensilla ~7km (? to Fall 2018) – ? – map (source; source)
> *SE40:* Almensilla – Espartinas (A49) --> Coria del Rio – Espartinas (A49) ~7km --> 14.6km (? to Fall 2018 --> 25th July 2018) – ? – map --> map (source; source))


The information in your last post is right, but I think you made a small mistake when copying it in the post dedicated to Spain.



MichiH said:


> *SE40:* Almensilla – Espartinas (A49) 14.6km (? to 25th July 2018) – ? – map


As you see, here it should say Coria del Río - Espartinas (A49) too, as it is the longest section resulting in merging the two smaller ones.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

-Albania (> List <):
*A2:* Mbrostar Ura – Levan 22km (2013 to ? --> 2019?) [contract canceled] – ? – map (source)

- France (> List <):
*A304:* Rimogne – Charleville-Mezieres (A34) 23km (July 2011 to 31st July 2018 --> 31st July 2018) – project – map (source)
*NEW N2:* Crepy-en-Valois – east of Gondreville 3.5km (<= 2016 to 6th July 2018) [1st c/w] – ? – map (source)
*NEW N2:* Crepy-en-Valois – east of Gondreville 3.5km (<= 2016 to Late 2018) [2nd c/w] – ? – map (source)
*N2:* Crepy-en-Valois – Vaumoise --> east of Gondreville – Vaumoise/Vauciennes ~7km --> 3.5km (<= 2016 to 2019 --> Late 2018) – ? – map --> map (source)

- Germany (> List <):
*B85:* AS Neubäu-West – AS Neubäu-East 4.0km (November 2015 to Late 2018 --> Late October 2018) [1st c/w] – project – map (source)

- Kosovo (> List <):
*NEW N2:* Smrekonice – Vushtrri-East 4.6km (May 2018 to 2020) – ? – map (source; source)

- Romania (> List <): (source; source; source)
*A10:* Turda (A3) – Decea 16.8km (July 2014 to July 2018 --> 30th July 2018) – ? – map
*A10:* Decea – Aiud 8.5km (July 2014 to July 2018 --> 30th July 2018) – ? – map

- Spain (> List <):
*A11:* El Burgo de Osma-East – Santiuste 9.4km (2009/10 to 2018 --> September 2018) – ? – map (source)
*A11:* Venta Nueva – La Mallona 6km (2009/10 to 2018 --> May 2019) – ? – map (source)
*A56:* A Barrela-North (Estivada) – As Lamas (OU901) 8.8km (2008 to October 2018 --> Mid 2019) – project – map (source)
*A44:* Atarfe (N432) – Santa Fe (A92G) 3km (2007 to 2018 --> 2019) – project – map (source)
*A44:* Santa Fe (A92G) – Las Gabias (A338) 8.7km (2009 to 2018 --> 2019) – project – map (source)
*A54:* Lavacolla – Arzua-West 18.5km (? to October 2018 --> 2019) – ? – map (source)
*A352:* south of Vera – Garrucha 4.3km (2009 to November 2018 --> 2019?) – ? – map (source)
*A57:* A Ermida – Vilaboa 6.5km (October 2015 to November 2018 --> >= Late 2019) – ? – map (source)
*NEW A67:* Barreda – Sierrapando 3.0km (July 2018 to ?) – ? – map (source)

- Sweden (> List <):
*E6.02:* Flädie (E6/E20) – Lund-Gunnesbo 3.5km (August 2016 to Late July 2018 --> Summer 2018) – project --> project – map (source)


*Recent openings: > List <.*

*Upcoming openings: > List <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- France (> List <):
*N1:* La Possession-North – Saint-Denis-West 12.5km (December 2013 to 2018 --> >= 2019) – project – map (source)
*N10:* south of Touverac – north of Chevanceaux 4.7km (2014 to 2018 --> Mid 2019) – project – map (source)

- Germany (> List <):
*B85:* AS Schafhof – AS Freihölz 2.5km (June 2017 to Late 2018 --> Mid July 2018) – project – map (source)
*A448:* AS Altenbochum (East) – AK Bochum/Witten 1.4km (October 2012 to Summer 2018 --> Late August 2018) – project – map (source)
*B300:* AS Dasing (A8) – AS Gallenbach 1.5km (October 2014 to Fall 2018 --> October 2018) – project – map (source)
*B30:* AS Ravensburg-South – AS Karrer 3.4km (July 2013 to Late 2018 --> Late 2019) – project – map (source)
*B51:* AS Münster-Warendorfer Straße (B481) – AS Münster-Wolbecker Straße 2.7km (June 2015 to Late 2018 --> >= 2020?) – project – map (source)
*NEW B236:* Dortmund-Aplerbecker Mark – AS Dortmund/Schwerte (A1) 1.7km (August 2018 to Fall 2020) – project – map (source)
*NEW A40:* rededication AS Dortmund-East (B236) – AK Dortmund/Unna (A1/A44) 9.5km (Spring 2023) – project – map (source)

- Italy (> List <):
*SS96 Barese:* Altamura-South (SS99) – north of Altamura 3.4km (October 2015 to Mid 2018 --> February 2019) [2nd c/w] – ? – map (source)
*SS99 Barese:* Altamura-South (SS96) – south of Altamura-South 1.0km (October 2015 to Mid 2018 --> February 2019) – ? – map (source)
*SS675:* Monte Romano-East – Cinelli 6.4km (July 2015 to 31st August 2018 --> October 2018) – project – map (source)

- Poland (> List <):
*NEW A2:* Konik – west of Minsk Mazowiecki 9.0km (August 2018 to June 2020) – project – map (source)


*Recent openings: > List <.*

*Upcoming openings: > List <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## Kemo

> S12: Pulawy-Deblinska – Pulawy-Azoty 1.3km (April 2016 to Summer 2018) [2nd c/w]


Opened yesterday.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Bulgaria (> List <):
*A3:* Kresna – south of Sandanski 23.6km (August 2016 to November 2018 --> Early October 2018) – project – map (source)

- Germany (> List <): (source)
*B49:* AS Tiefenbach – AS Leun 2.1km (August 2016 to Late 2020 --> 2021) – project – map
*B49:* AS Solms – AS Oberbiel-East 3.2km (May 2010 to ? --> >= Late 2021) [~300m/~1000m in service since 2014/15] – project – map

- Italy (> List <): (source)
*SS534:* Sibari (A2) – Spezzano Albanese-Terme --> east of Sibari (A2) – Spezzano Albanese-Terme 7km --> 5.6km (March 2014 to 2018? --> 8th August 2018) – ? – map --> map
*NEW SS534:* Sibari (A2) – east of Sibari (A2) 0.9km (March 2014 to November 2018) – ? – map

- Poland (> List <):
*S12:* Pulawy-Deblinska – Pulawy-Azoty 1.3km (April 2016 to Summer 2018 --> 7th August 2018) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)
*NEW DK8:* Porosły – Bialystok-Szosa Elcka 1.7km (August 2018 to June 2020) – project – map (source)

- Romania (> List <):
*A7:* Bacau-North – Bacau-South 17km (May 2016 to ? --> >= 2021) [contract canceled]– ? – map (source; source)


*Recent openings: > List <.*

*Upcoming openings: > List <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## keber

You may change for Slovenia:
A4: Podlehnik – SLO/HR border (Gruskovje) 5.8km (June 2016 to October 2018) – project – map


----------



## adevahi

edit


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Bulgaria (> List <):
*NEW A2:* Buhovtsi – Panayot Volovo 16.3km (August 2018 to Late 2020) – ? – map (source; source)

- Germany (> List <): (source)
*NEW B49:* Landfill site Beselich – Beselich/Merenberg 3.4km (May 2011 to 21st August 2018) [direction Wetzlar] – project – map
*B49:* Landfill site Beselich – Beselich/Merenberg 3.4km (May 2011 to Late 2018 --> Early September 2018) --> [direction Limburg] – project – map

- Hungary (> List <): (source)
*NEW M4:* Cegledbercel – Cegled 8.1km (April 2017 to 16th August 2018) – ? – map
*M4:* Üllo – Cegled --> Üllo – Cegledbercel 44.4km --> 36.3km (April 2017 to Summer 2019) – ? – map --> map

- Poland (> List <):
*NEW S7:* south of Kielce-South – north of Brzegi 7.8km (June 2015 to August 2018) – project – map (source)
*NEW S7:* Kielce-South – south of Kielce-South 2.0km (June 2015 to Late 2018) – project – map (source)
*S7:* Kielce-South – Jedrzejow-North --> north of Brzegi – Jedrzejow-North 21.5km --> 11.7km (June 2015 to Late 2018 --> Late 2018?) – project – map --> map (source)
*S3:* Nowa Sol-South – Gaworzyce 16.4km (August 2015 to September 2018 --> Late September 2018) – project – map (source)
*S12:* Pulawy-Azoty – Kurow-West (S17) 11.1km (April 2016 to Summer 2018 --> August 2018) – project – map (source)

- Slovakia (> List <):
*NEW R2:* Kosicke Olsany – Kosicke Olsany (D1) 1.1km (November 2016 to December 2019) – project – map (source)

- Slovenia (> List <): (source; source)
*NEW A4:* Podlehnik – Zakl 3km (June 2016 to Summer 2018) – project – map
*A4:* Podlehnik – SLO/HR border (Gruskovje) --> Zakl – SLO/HR border (Gruskovje) 5.8km --> 3km (June 2016 to Late 2018 --> October 2018) – project – map --> map

- Spain (> List <):
*SE40:* Torrequinto (A376) – Carretera de la Isla (A4) 8.1km (? to 2019? --> Spring 2019) – ? – map (source)

- United Kingdom (> List <):
*A90:* Tipperty – Blackdog 12.0km (February 2015 to Fall 2018 --> 15th August 2018) – project – map (source)


*Recent openings: > List <.*

*Upcoming openings: > List <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## satanism

> - Bulgaria (> List <):
> NEW A2: Buhovtsi – Panayot Volovo 16.3km (August 2018 to Late 2020) – ? – map (source; source)


The official stretch is Buhovsti-Belokopitovo. Belokopitovo - Panaiot Volovo was the name for the previous stretch on the east side of A2.


----------



## Bibircsok

*M2:* north of Vac-South – north of Dunakeszi/Fot 16km (May 2017 to 2019):
2nd c/w


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Bulgaria (> List <): (source)
*A2:* Panayot Volovo – Belokopitovo --> Belokopitovo – Panayot Volovo 4.9km (August 2013 to 3rd August 2015) – ? – map
*A2:* Buhovtsi – Panayot Volovo --> Buhovtsi – Belokopitovo 16.3km (August 2018 to Late 2020) – ? – map

- Czechia (> List <):
*D7:* Bitozeves – Postoloprty-West 3.8km (July 2016 to Late August 2018 --> 30th August 2018) – project – map (source)

- Germany (> List <):
*A8:* east of AS Merzig-Wellingen – east of Walbrücke 1.5km (April 2015 to October 2018) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)
*A44:* west of AK Jackerath – AK Holz 10.2km (May 2012 to Late August 2018 --> 2nd Sepember 2018) [direction Aachen; discontinuation: 10.5km] – project – map (source)
*A448:* AS Altenbochum (East) – AK Bochum/Witten 1.4km (October 2012 to Late August 2018 --> 24th August 2018) – project – map (source; source)
*B49:* Landfill site Beselich – Beselich/Merenberg 3.4km (May 2011 to 21st August 2018 --> 20th August 2018) [direction Wetzlar] – project – map (source)

- Hungary (> List <):
*M2:* north of Vac-South – north of Dunakeszi/Fot 16km (May 2017 to 2019) --> [2nd c/w] – ? – map (source)

- Lithuania (> List <):
*A5:* Pietariai – Sasnava 11.7km (September 2017 to 21st August 2018 --> October 2018) – ? – map (source)

- Poland (> List <):
*S12:* Pulawy-Azoty – Kurow-West (S17) 11.1km (April 2016 to August 2018 --> 22nd August 2018) – project – map (source)

- Serbia (> List <): (source)
*A1:* Grdelica – Caricina dolina 11.8km (September 2013 to >= 2018 --> >= 2019?) – project – map
*A1:* Caricina dolina – south of Vladicin han 14.3km (September 2013 to >= 2018 --> >= 2019?) – project – map

- Spain (> List <):
*A11:* El Burgo de Osma-East – Santiuste 9.4km (2009/10 to September 2018 --> 2018) – ? – map (source)
*GI632:* Bergara – Antzuola 4.6km --> 5.3km (2010 to Early 2019 --> 23rd March 2019) – ? – map (source)
*FV2:* south of Costa Calma – north of El Salmo 4.4km (? to Late 2018 --> Early 2019) – ? – map (source)
*B24:* Vallirana-West – Vallirana-East 2.1km (2005 to 2018 --> Mid 2019) – project – map (source)
*A44:* Las Gabias (A338) – Alhendin 6.1km (September 2016 to Late 2018 --> 2019) – ? – map (source)
*A11:* Santiuste – Venta Nueva 17km (2009/10 to ? --> >= 2020) – ? – map (source)
*A27:* Montblanc-East – Valls-North 7.3km (2008 to _suspended_ --> 2021) – project – map (source)


*Recent openings: > List <.*

*Upcoming openings: > List <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## spacetweek

Bibircsok said:


> *M2:* north of Vac-South – north of Dunakeszi/Fot 16km (May 2017 to 2019):
> 2nd c/w


Please say the name of the country next time.


----------



## Kemo

> *S5:* Lipno – Leszno-South 19.2km (May 2016 to September 2018) – project – map
> *S5:* Leszno-South – Rydzyna 9.5km (May 2016 to September 2018) – project – map


October




> *DW669:* Bialystok-Aleja Jana Pawla II – Bialystok-Wiadukt 6.3km (February 2017 to September 2018) – project – map


>= November 2018



> *S3:* Legnica-South (A4) – Jawor-East 19.7km (June 2016 to October 2018) – project – map


March 2019. Maybe sooner.



> *S8:* Siestrzen – Paszkow 11.6km (August 2016 to October 2018) – project – map


December.




> *S3:* Lubin-North – Lubin-South 11.3km (September 2015 to 2018?) – project – map


9.1 km




> *DW925:* Ruda Slaska-Bukowa – Ruda Slaska-Kokota 1.5km (April 2017 to December 2018) – project – map


September 2018




> *S5:* Maksymilianowo – Bydgoszcz-Oplawiec 8.5km (June 2017 to May 2019) – project – map


November 2019



> *S5:* Bydgoszcz-Oplawiec – north of Bydgoszcz-Blonie (S10) 13.5km (November 2017 to May 2019) – project – map


July 2019



> *S5:* Szubin-North – Szubin-South 4.0km (May 2017 to May 2019) [2nd c/w] – project – map
> *S5:* Szubin-South – Żnin-North 15.2km (May 2017 to May 2019) – project – map


August 2019



> *S7:* Lubien – Naprawa 7.6km (July 2015 to May 2019) – project – map


October 2019



> *S7:* Skomielna Biala – Zabornia (DK47) 5.2km (April 2016 to May 2019) – project – map
> *DK47:* Zabornia (S7) – Chabowka 0.9km (April 2016 to May 2019) – project – map


August 2019



> *S5:* west of Bydgoszcz-Blonie (S10) – Szubin-North 9.7km (August 2017 to Mid 2019) – project – map


July 2019 (officially)



> *S5:* Nowe Marzy (A1) – east of Swiecie-North 9.6km (July 2017 to August 2019) – project – map
> *S5:* west of Swiecie-North – east of Swiecie-West 5.3km (July 2017 to August 2019) [2nd c/w] – project – map
> *S5:* west of Swiecie-West – north of Swiecie-South 3.3km (July 2017 to August 2019) [2nd c/w] – project – map


December 2019



> *S5:* south of Swiecie-South – Bydgoszcz-North 22.4km (July 2017 to August 2019) – project – map


November 2019



> *S5:* Znin-North – Mieleszyn 25.1km (April 2017 to August 2019) – project – map


October 2019


----------



## MichiH

Many delays. Is Poland the new Germany?


----------



## Kemo

Some more



MichiH said:


> *S7:* south of Kielce-South – north of Brzegi 7.8km (June 2015 to August 2018) – project – map


September (obviously)




> *S5:* Lipno – Leszno-South 19.2km (May 2016 to September 2018) – project – map
> *S5:* Leszno-South – Rydzyna 9.5km (May 2016 to September 2018) – project – map


Update: November, not October.



> *S8:* Wyszkow-North – Poreba 13.0km (March 2016 to September 2018) – project – map


October



> *DW631:* Warsaw-Powstancow – Warsaw-Marsa 3.8km (April 2016 to September 2018) – project – map


November



> *A1:* Czestochowa-Blachownia – Czestochowa-South 4.7km (July 2016 to November 2018) – project – map
> *A1:* Wozniki – Pyrzowice (S1) 15.2km (September 2015 to November 2018) – project – map


These two are useless without the neighbouring sections. And they are not close to being completed, either.
So... June 2019?



> *S11:* Szczecinek-North – Turowo 12.0km (March 2017 to April 2019) – project – map


August 2019


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Bosnia and Herzegovina (> List <):
*"BaDoHwy":* Drugovic – Prnjavor 24km (October 2014 to Late August 2018 --> Early October 2018) – project – map (source)

- Czechia (> List <):
*D7:* Bitozeves – Postoloprty-West 3.8km (July 2016 to 30th August 2018 --> 30th August 2018) – project – map (source)

- Germany (> List <):
*A44:* west of AK Jackerath – AK Holz 10.2km (May 2012 to 2nd September 2018 --> 2nd September 2018) [direction Aachen; discontinuation: 10.5km] – project – map (source)
*B266:* AS Bad Neuenahr (A573) – AS Bad Neuenahr-East 1.8km (February 2009 to September 2018 --> October 2018) – project – map (source)
*NEW A14:* AS Lüderitz – AS Tangerhütte 14.8km (August 2018 to 2021) – project – map (source)
*A14:* AS Tangerhütte – AS Colbitz 8.5km (August 2017 to 2020) – project --> project – map
*A14:* AS Colbitz – AS Wolmirstedt 5.7km (November 2011 to 29th October 2014) – ? --> project – map

- Macedonia (> List <):
*A4:* Miladinovci (A1) – Stip 47km (February 2014 to Early 2019? --> Early October 2018) – project – map (source)

- Poland (> List <): (source; source; source)
*S3:* Lubin-North – Lubin-South 11.3km --> 9.1km (September 2015 to 2018? --> 27th August 2018) – project – map
*S3:* Gaworzyce – Kazmierzow 16.9km (July 2015 to August 2018 --> September 2018) – project – map
*S7:* south of Kielce-South – north of Brzegi 7.8km (June 2015 to August 2018 --> September 2018) – project – map
*DW925:* Ruda Slaska-Bukowa – Ruda Slaska-Kokota 1.5km (April 2017 to December 2018 --> September 2018) – project – map
*S8:* Wyszkow-North – Poreba 13.0km (March 2016 to September 2018 --> October 2018) – project – map
*S5:* Lipno – Leszno-South 19.2km (May 2016 to September 2018 --> November 2018) – project – map
*S5:* Leszno-South – Rydzyna 9.5km (May 2016 to September 2018 --> November 2018) – project – map
*DW631:* Warsaw-Powstancow – Warsaw-Marsa 3.8km (April 2016 to September 2018 --> November 2018) – project – map
*DW669:* Bialystok-Aleja Jana Pawla II – Bialystok-Wiadukt 6.3km (February 2017 to September 2018 --> >= November 2018) – project – map
*S8:* Siestrzen – Paszkow 11.6km (August 2016 to October 2018 --> December 2018) – project – map
*S3:* Legnica-South (A4) – Jawor-East 19.7km (June 2016 to October 2018 --> March 2019) – project – map
*A1:* Czestochowa-Blachownia – Czestochowa-South 4.7km (July 2016 to November 2018 --> June 2019) – project – map
*A1:* Wozniki – Pyrzowice (S1) 15.2km (September 2015 to November 2018 --> June 2019) – project – map
*S5:* Bydgoszcz-Oplawiec – north of Bydgoszcz-Blonie (S10) 13.5km (November 2017 to May 2019 --> July 2019) – project – map
*S5:* west of Bydgoszcz-Blonie (S10) – Szubin-North 9.7km (August 2017 to Mid 2019 --> July 2019) – project – map
*S5:* Szubin-North – Szubin-South 4.0km (May 2017 to May 2019 --> August 2019) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*S5:* Szubin-South – Żnin-North 15.2km (May 2017 to May 2019 --> August 2019) – project – map
*S7:* Skomielna Biala – Zabornia (DK47) 5.2km (April 2016 to May 2019 --> August 2019) – project – map
*DK47:* Zabornia (S7) – Chabowka 0.9km (April 2016 to May 2019 --> August 2019) – project – map
*S11:* Szczecinek-North – Turowo 12.0km (March 2017 to April 2019 --> August 2019) – project – map
*S5:* Znin-North – Mieleszyn 25.1km (April 2017 to August 2019 --> October 2019) – project – map
*S7:* Lubien – Naprawa 7.6km (July 2015 to May 2019 --> October 2019) – project – map
*S5:* south of Swiecie-South – Bydgoszcz-North 22.4km (July 2017 to August 2019 --> November 2019) – project – map
*S5:* Maksymilianowo – Bydgoszcz-Oplawiec 8.5km (June 2017 to May 2019 --> November 2019) – project – map
*S5:* Nowe Marzy (A1) – east of Swiecie-North 9.6km (July 2017 to August 2019 --> December 2019) – project – map
*S5:* west of Swiecie-North – east of Swiecie-West 5.3km (July 2017 to August 2019 --> December 2019) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*S5:* west of Swiecie-West – north of Swiecie-South 3.3km (July 2017 to August 2019 --> December 2019) [2nd c/w] – project – map

- Spain (> List <):
*A22:* Huesca (A23) – Sietamo 12.8km (August 2018 to Summer 2021) – ? – map (source; source; source)


*Recent openings: > List <.*

*Upcoming openings: > List <.* _(full 2018 outlook)_


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## Stefan-SRB

Please add this section. Finally 

Serbia A1: Srpska Kuca – Levosoje 8.0km (Fall 2015 to --> 1st September 2018) [1st c/w]

Source:
http://www.putevi-srbije.rs/index.php/en/


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Germany (> List <):
*A44:* west of AK Jackerath – AK Holz 10.2km (May 2012 to 2nd September 2018) [direction Aachen; discontinuation: 10.5km --> 7.5km] – project – map
*B49:* Landfill site Beselich – Beselich/Merenberg 3.4km (May 2011 to Early September 2018 --> 5th September 2018) [direction Limburg] – project – map (source)
*B300:* AS Dasing (A8) – AS Gallenbach 1.5km (October 2014 to October 2018 --> 21st September 2018) – project – map (source)
*B266:* AS Bad Neuenahr (A573) – AS Bad Neuenahr-East 1.8km (February 2009 to October 2018 --> 12th October 2018) – project – map (source)
*NEW A21:* Klein Barkau – north of Nettelsee 6.2km (September 2018 to 2022) – project – map (source)

- Greece (> List <): (source)
*NEW A52:* Prevazo Aktio Toll station – Aktio-Airport 2km (2009 to 2021) – ? – map
*A52:* Aktio – Loutraki --> Aktio-Airport – Vonitsa-South 35km --> 13km (2009 to 2020 --> Late 2018) – ? – map --> map
*A52:* Loutraki – Ambraktia (A5) --> Vonitsa-South – Ambraktia (A5) 13km --> 35km (2009 to 2020 --> 2021) – ? – map --> map

- Poland (> List <):
*S7:* south of Kielce-South – north of Brzegi 7.8km (June 2015 to September 2018 --> 4th September 2018) – project – map (source)

- Romania (> List <):
*A3:* Nadaselu – Gilau 9.5km (July 2014 to September 2018 --> 25th September 2018) – ? – map (source)

- Serbia (> List <): (source)
*NEW A1:* Srpska Kuca – Levosoje 8.0km (Fall 2015 to 1st September 2018) [1st c/w] – project – map
*A1:* Srpska Kuca – Levosoje 8.0km (Fall 2015 to >= 2018) --> [2nd c/w] – project – map


*Recent openings: > List <.*

*Upcoming openings: > List <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## Autobahn-mann

About SPV in NorthEastern Italy, I've to put these new update, from various souces of the Italian thread (https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=152414660#post152414660).

SPV: Montecchio Maggiore (A4) – Montecchio Maggiore (SR11) 1km (April 2014 to 2020/22)
SPV: Montecchio/Arzignano – Castelgomberto 9.8km (April 2014 to Early 2019)
SPV: Castelgomberto – Malo 9.1km (October 2014 to September 2020)
SPV: Malo – Thiene (A31) ~7km (April 2014 to 2018?-->2019) 
SPV: Thiene (A31) – Breganze-West ~4km (November 2011 to October 2018-->November 2018)
SPV: Breganze-West – Marostica 9km (April 2014 to 2019)
SPV: Marostica – Bassano-East (SS47) 8.5km (February 2013 to 2019)
SPV: Bassano-East (SS47) – Mussolente/Loria 5km (April 2014 to 2018?-->2019) 
SPV: Mussolente/Loria – Montebelluna 11.9km (October 2014 to 2018?-->2019)
*New *SPV: Montebelluna – Spresiano (A27) 26km? (…? To Fall 2020?)


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Germany (> List <): (source)
*B300:* AS Dasing (A8) – AS Gallenbach 1.5km (21st September 2014 to 21st September 2018 --> 21st September 2018) – project – map
*B14:* south of AS Waldrems – north of AS Nellmersbach 1.0km (June 2016 to October 2018 --> 26th September 2018) – ? – map
*A36:* rededication AD Vienenburg (A369) – AK Bernburg (A14) 84.5km (2019 --> 1st January 2019) – ? – map
*A369:* rededication AD Vienenburg (A36) – Bad Harzburger Dreieck (B6) 4.3km (2019 --> 1st January 2019) – ? – map
*B29:* east of Böbingen – west of Essingen 6.9km (July 2015 to April 2019 --> 26th April 2019) – project – map

- Italy (> List <): (source)
*SPV:* Thiene (A31) – Breganze-West ~4km (November 2011 to October 2018 --> November 2018) – project – map
*SPV:* Malo – Thiene (A31) ~7km (April 2014 to 2018? --> 2019) – project – map
*SPV:* Bassano-East (SS47) – Mussolente/Loria 5km (April 2014 to 2018? --> 2019) – project – map
*SPV:* Mussolente/Loria – Montebelluna 11.9km (October 2014 to 2018? --> 2019) – project – map
*NEW SPV:* Montebelluna/Castelfranco – Spresiano (A27) 27km (? to Fall 2020?) – project – map

- Poland (> List <):
*NEW S3:* north of Nowa Sol-South – Nowa Sol-South 3km (March 2016 to 15th September 2018) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source; source)
*S3:* Nowa Sol-South – Gaworzyce 16.4km (August 2015 to Late September 2018 --> 15th September 2018) – project – map (source)
*S3:* Gaworzyce – Kazmierzow 16.9km (July 2015 to September 2018 --> 15th September 2018) – project – map (source)
*S8:* Poreba – Ostrow Mazowiecka-South 16.1km --> 16.8km (March 2016 to September 2018 --> 17th September 2018) – project – map (source; source)
*DW925:* Ruda Slaska-Bukowa – Ruda Slaska-Kokota 1.5km --> 1.2km (April 2017 to September 2018 --> 21st September 2018) – project – map (source)
*S3:* Niedoradz – Nowa Sol-South --> Niedoradz – north of Nowa Sol-South 17.3km --> 14km (March 2016 to December 2018) [2nd c/w] – project – map --> map (source)

- Romania (> List <):
*A3:* Iernut – Ungheni-Airport 14km (Mid 2016 to >= 2020 --> >= 2018) – ? – map (source)

- Serbia (> List <): (source; source; source)
*A1:* Srpska Kuca – Levosoje --> Srpska Kuca – south of Levosoje 8.0km --> 8.1km (Fall 2015 to 1st September 2018) [1st c/w] – project – map --> map
*A1:* Srpska Kuca – Levosoje 8.0km --> 5.9km (Fall 2015 to >= 2018 --> 19th September 2018) [2nd c/w] – project – map --> map
*NEW A1:* Levosoje – south of Levosoje 2.2km (Fall 2015 to Late 2018) [2nd c/w] – project – map

- Sweden (> List <):
*E6.02:* Flädie (E6/E20) – Lund-Gunnesbo 3.5km (August 2016 to Summer 2018 --> 25th October 2018) – project – map (source)


*Recent openings: > List <.*

*Upcoming openings: > List <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## pasadia

MichiH said:


> - Romania (> List <):
> *A3:* Nadaselu – Gilau 9.5km (July 2014 to September 2018 --> 25th September 2018) – ? – map (source)



Not 25, but 28, today:


It seems that today will get traffic on 9 new kilometers of highway on A3 between Gilau and Nadaselu, west of Cluj-Napoca.










The bridge, right after Gilau I/C, was started by Bechtel prior to 2013 (when their contract was terminated). Works started again only late last year and they are just finished. The segment on north, towards Nadaselu I/C was constructed between 2014 and 2017.

BTW: the map on wikimapia linked above is not accurate. For more details on Nadaselu I/C one should check this map.


----------



## MichiH

DEL


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Bosnia and Herzegovina (> List <):
*"BaDoHwy":* Drugovic – Prnjavor 24km (October 2014 to Early October 2018 --> 2nd October 2018) – project – map (source)

- Bulgaria (> List <):
*A3:* Kresna – south of Sandanski 23.6km (August 2016 to Early October 2018 --> 30th October 2018) – project – map (source)

- Denmark (> List <):
*PR18:* Holstebro-North – Tvis 22km (May 2015 to 29th September 2018 --> 30th September 2018) – project – map (source)

- France (> List <): (source)
*A507:* Les Arnavaux (A7) – Sainte-Marthe 3km (August 2014 to October 2018 --> 17th October 2018) --> [northbound direction] – project – map
*NEW A507:* Les Arnavaux (A7) – Sainte-Marthe 3km (August 2014 to 25th October 2018) --> [southbound direction] – project – map

- Germany (> List <):
*B14:* south of AS Waldrems – north of AS Nellmersbach 1.0km (June 2016 to 26th September 2018 --> 26th September 2018) – ? – map
*B85:* AS Neubäu-West – AS Neubäu-East 4.0km (November 2015 to Late October 2018 --> November 2018) [1st c/w] – project – map (source)
*B101:* AS Thyrow – AS Trebbin-North 5.0km (May 2015 to Late 2018 --> December 2018) – project – map (source)

- Italy (> List <):
*SS96 Barese:* Toritto – Modungo/Bitetto 9km (December 2013 to 2018? --> Late 2018) – ? – map (source)
*SS675:* Monte Romano-East – Cinelli 6.4km (July 2015 to October 2018 --> Late 2018) – project – map (source)

- Lithuania (> List <): (source; source)
*A5:* Pietariai – Sasnava --> Sasnava-South – Sasnava 11.7km --> 8km (September 2017 to October 2018 --> September 2018) – ? – map --> map
*NEW A5:* Pietariai – Sasnava-South 4km (September 2017 to October 2018) – ? – map

- Macedonia (> List <):
*A4:* Miladinovci (A1) – Stip 47km (February 2014 to Early October 2018 --> Mid October 2018) – project – map (source)

- Poland (> List <): (source)
*S12:* Pulawy-Deblinska – Pulawy-Azoty --> Pulawy-Wisla – Pulawy-Azoty 1.3km (April 2016 to 8th August 2018) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*S3:* Jawor-East – Bolkow 16.1km (April 2016 to September 2018 --> October 2018) – project – map
*DK16:* Olsztyn-West – Olsztyn-South (S51) 10km (December 2015 to September 2018 --> October 2018) – project – map

- Romania (> List <):
*A3:* Nadaselu – Gilau 9.5km (July 2014 to 25th September 2018 --> 28th September 2018) – ? – map (source)

- Spain (> List <):
*A11:* El Burgo de Osma-East – Santiuste 9.4km (2009/10 to 2018 --> 2019) – ? – map (source)


*Recent openings: > List <.*

*Upcoming openings: > List <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Bosnia and Herzegovina (> List <):
*"BaDoHwy":* Drugovic – Prnjavor 24km (October 2014 to 2nd October 2018 --> 2nd October 2018) – project – map (source)

- Czechia (> List <):
*NEW D11:* Hradec Kralove – north of Smirice 15.5km (October 2018 to June 2022) – project – map (source)
*NEW D55:* Otrokovice-East – Otrokovice-South 3.1km (October 2018 to October 2021) – project – map (source)

- France (> List <): (source)
*N44:* Moncetz-Longevas – St-Germain-la-Ville 4.2km (October 2016 to Late 2018 --> Late October 2018) – ? – map
*N88:* Baraqueville – Les Molinieres 7km (September 2014 to Late 2018 --> Late 2019) – ? – map


*Recent openings: > List <.*

*Upcoming openings: > List <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## Superimediato

There is a new highway that will open in the final months of 2018.
The Portuguese A26 will, one day, connect Sines (an important port) with Beja (an important city). In 2011, the construction of the highway was cancelled, because of the economic crisis.
However, some hauls are now in construction. The haul Sines - Santiago do Cacém is open since 2015, and it will open another haul between Grândola and Figueira de Cavaleiros. This haul is the most expensive, because it has a 1,5 km bridge over the Sado river. The bridge and the highway finished in August 2017, but the toll is not finished yet. 

Images:








The national road parallel to the new highway









The bridge over the Sado river









The tolls









The roundabout in the kilometer 19 (this new haul will have 19 km)


----------



## Kemo

MichiH said:


> *DW631:* Warsaw-Powstancow – Warsaw-Marsa 3.8km (April 2016 to November 2018) – project – map
> *DW669:* Bialystok-Aleja Jana Pawla II – Bialystok-Wiadukt 6.3km (February 2017 to >= November 2018) – project – map


>=December 2018



> *S3:* Kazmierzow – Lubin-North 14.4km (October 2015 to 2018?) – project – map


2019?



> *S10:* Walcz-West – Witankowo 17.8km (November 2015 to 2018?) – project – map


Mid 2019



> *S6:* Bielice (S11) – Koszalin-East 6.9km (March 2016 to December 2018) – project – map
> *S11:* Bielice (S6) – Koszalin-West 2.0km (March 2016 to December 2018) – project – map


May 2019




> *S3:* Legnica-South (A4) – Jawor-East 19.7km (June 2016 to March 2019) – project – map


October 2018




> *S17:* Antoninek – north of Garwolin-North 13.0km (August 2017 to May 2019) – project – map
> *S17:* Warsaw-Lubelska (S2) – Ostrow 15.2km (March 2018 to June 2019) – project – map


Late 2019



> *S6:* Koszalin-East – Sianow-East 12.4km (March 2016 to December 2019) – project – map


*S6:* Koszalin-East – Sianow-East 10.0km (March 2016 to 2020?) [contract canceled] – project – map
*S6:* Sianow East – east of Sianow-East 2.2km (March 2016 to October 2019) – project – map


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Czechia (> List <): (source)
*NEW I13:* Trebusice-North – east of Trebusice-East 1.4km (November 2017 to October 2019) – project – map
*D1:* Prerov-North (D55) – Lipnik nad Becvou (D35) 14.3km (July 2015 to 2019 --> November 2019) – project – map
*D6:* Krusovice – Revnicov 4.2km (December 2017 to October 2020 --> November 2020) – project – map
*D6:* Revnicov – Nove Straseci 5.6km (December 2017 to October 2020 --> November 2020) – project – map
*D49:* Hulin (D1/D55) – Frystak 16.4km (September 2008 to September 2021 --> 2022/23) – project – map

- Greece (> List <):
*A52:* Aktio-Airport – Vonitsa-South 13km (2009 to Late 2018 --> October 2018) – ? – map (source)

- Italy (> List <): (source; source)
*SS76:* Fossato di Vico – Cancelli di Fabriano 7.5km (Early 2009 to Late 2018 --> _suspended_) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*SS76:* Albacina – Serra San Quirico 11km (Early 2009 to 2019 --> _suspended_) [2nd c/w] – project – map

- The Netherlands (> List <): (source)
*N302 --> N307:* Hoorn (A7) – Westhoud 7km (2014 to October 2017) – ? – map
*N302 --> N307:* Westhoud – Venhuizen 7km (2014 to Late 2018 --> 30th November 2018) – ? – map

- Norway (> List <):
*NEW E16:* Voyenenga – Sandvika (E18) 3.5km (February 2015 to 5th October 2018) [1st c/w] – project – map (source)
*E16:* Voyenenga – Sandvika (E18) 3.5km (February 2015 to 2020 --> Fall 2020) --> [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)
*NEW E39:* Suvatnet – Volleberg 19km (November 2018 to October 2022) – project – map (source)

- Poland (> List <):
*S5:* Leszno-South – Rydzyna 9.5km (May 2016 to November 2018 --> 5th October 2018) – project – map (source)
*S3:* Legnica-South (A4) – Jawor-East 19.7km (June 2016 to March 2019 --> October 2018) – project – map (source)
*DW631:* Warsaw-Powstancow – Warsaw-Marsa 3.8km (April 2016 to November 2018 --> >= December 2018) – project – map (source)
*DW669:* Bialystok-Aleja Jana Pawla II – Bialystok-Wiadukt 6.3km (February 2017 to >= November 2018 --> >= December 2018) – project – map (source)
*S6:* Bielice (S11) – Koszalin-East 6.9km (March 2016 to December 2018 --> May 2019) – project – map (source)
*S11:* Bielice (S6) – Koszalin-West 2.0km (March 2016 to December 2018 --> May 2019) – project – map (source)
*S10:* Walcz-West – Witankowo 17.8km (November 2015 to 2018? --> Mid 2019) – project – map (source)
*NEW S6:* Sianow-East – east of Sianow-East 2.2km (March 2016 to October 2019) – project – map (source)
*S3:* Kazmierzow – Lubin-North 14.4km (October 2015 to 2018? --> 2019?) – project – map (source)
*S17:* Antoninek – north of Garwolin-North 13.0km (August 2017 to May 2019 --> Late 2019) – project – map (source)
*S17:* Skrudki – Kurow-West (S12) 13.2km (December 2016 to May 2019 --> Late 2019) – project – map (source)
*S6:* Koszalin-East – Sianow-East 12.4km --> 10.0km (March 2016 to December 2019 --> 2020?) --> [contract canceled] – project – map --> map (source)


*Recent openings: > List <.*

*Upcoming openings: > List <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Austria (> List <):
*A9:* Tunnelkette Klaus 8km (September 2013 to December 2018 --> 20th December 2018) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)

- Czechia (> List <):
*NEW D35:* Casy – Ostrov 14.7km (December 2018 to 2022) – project – map (source)

- Estonia (> List <):
*T11:* north of Porguvalja – south of Lagedi 3.7km (Fall 2017 to November 2018 --> November 2018) – ? – map (source)

- Germany (> List <): (source)
*A30:* AS Gohfeld – AS Bad Oeynhausen-North 5.3km (September 2008 to 9th December 2018 --> 9th December 2018) [1st c/w; direction Osnabrück] – project – map
*A30:* AS Dehme – AS Bad Oeynhausen-East 1.9km (September 2008 to 9th December 2018 --> 9th December 2018) [1st c/w; direction Osnabrück] – project – map
*B33:* AS Allensbach-West – east of AS Allensbach-West 1.2km (November 2015 to Late November 2018 --> 11th December 2018) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*B101:* AS Thyrow – AS Trebbin-North 5.0km (May 2015 to December 2018 --> 14th December 2018) – project – map
*A30:* AS Gohfeld – AS Bad Oeynhausen-North 5.3km (September 2008 to 15th/16th December 2018 --> 23rd December 2018) [1st c/w; direction Hannover] – project – map
*A30:* AS Dehme – AS Bad Oeynhausen-East 1.9km (September 2008 to 15th/16th December 2018 --> 23rd December 2018) [2nd c/w; direction Hannover] – project – map
*A33:* AS Halle – Halle-Künsebeck 4.0km (December 2012 to December 2018 --> Mid January 2019) – project – map
*B10:* west of AS Neu-Ulm-Finningen – east of AS Nersingen (A7) 5.5km (May 2018 to ? --> Early 2023) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*NEW A72:* AS Rötha – AK Leipzig (A38) 7.2km (November 2018 to Late 2026) – project – map

- Italy (> List <):
*SS534:* Sibari (A2) – east of Sibari (A2) 0.9km (March 2014 to November 2018 --> 5th December 2018) – ? – map (source; source)
*SS675:* Monte Romano-East – Cinelli 6.4km (July 2015 to Late 2018 --> 13th December 2018) – project – map (source)

- Macedonia (> List <):
*A4:* Miladinovci (A1) – Stip 47km (February 2014 to December 2018 --> January 2019) – project – map (source)

- Poland (> List <):
*S3:* south of Zielona Gora-North – north of Zielona Gora-South 2.8km (October 2015 to November 2018 --> 30th November 2018) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)
*S3:* south of Zielona Gora-South – Niedoradz 8.0km (April 2015 to November 2018 --> 30th November 2018) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)
*NEW S3:* Niedoradz – north of Nowa Sol-West 6.6km (March 2016 to 30th November 2018) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)
*NEW S8:* west of Siestrzen – Siestrzen 1.5km (February 2017 to 30th November 2018) – project – map (source)
*S8:* Siestrzen – Paszkow 11.6km (August 2016 to December 2018 --> 30th November 2018) --> [2.5km near Mlochow opened 28th November] – project – map (source; source)
*DK16:* Olsztyn-West – Olsztyn-South (S51) 10km --> 7.5km (December 2015 to November 2018 --> 6th December 2018) – project – map (source; source)
*S7:* north of Brzegi – Jedrzejow-North 11.7km (June 2015 to Late 2018? --> December 2018) – project – map (source)
*S3:* Niedoradz – north of Nowa Sol-South --> north of Nowa Sol-West – north of Nowa Sol-South 14km --> 7.4km (March 2016 to December 2018) [2nd c/w] – project – map --> map (source)
*S61:* Suwalki-North – Suwalki-South 12.8km (February 2017 to April 2019 --> <= March 2019) – project – map (source)
*DW631:* Warsaw-Powstancow – Warsaw-Marsa 3.8km (April 2016 to >= December 2018 --> March 2019) – project – map (source)
*NEW DW631:* Warsaw-Zolnierska – Warsaw-Chelmzynska 0.9km (April 2016 to March 2019) [directionZielonka] – project – map (source)
*S51:* Olsztyn-East (S16) – Olsztyn-South (DK16) 14.7km (July 2016 to December 2018 --> April 2019) – project – map (source)
*DW669:* Bialystok-Aleja Jana Pawla II – Bialystok-Wiadukt 6.3km (February 2017 to >= December 2018 --> June 2019) – project – map (source)
*S8:* Radziejowice – Przeszkoda --> Radziejowice – west of Siestrzen 9.9km --> 8.4km (February 2017 to July 2019) – project – map --> map (source)
*A1:* Czestochowa-North – Czestochowa-Blachownia 20.3km (September 2016 to April 2019 --> Summer 2019) – project – map (source)
*S5:* Bydgoszcz-Oplawiec – north of Bydgoszcz-Blonie (S10) 13.5km (November 2017 to July 2019 --> March 2020) – project – map (source)
*NEW S1:* Pyrzowice-Lotnisko – Podwarpie 10.0km (December 2018 to April 2021) [2nd c/w] – ? – map (source)

- Romania (> List <):
*A3:* Bucharest Ring Road – Voluntari-Popasului Street --> Bucharest Ring Road – Bucharest-Gherghitei Street 4.5km --> 6.5km (April 2012 to December 2018) – ? – map --> map (source; source)
*DEL A3:* Voluntari-Popasului Street – Bucharest-Gherghitei Street 2.0km (April 2012 to December 2018) – ? – map (source; source)
*A3:* Iernut – Ungheni-Airport 14km (Mid 2016 to 2019 --> >= December 2018) – ? – map (source)

- Serbia (> List <): (source; source; source; source)
*A2:* Obrenovac – Ub 26.2km (August 2014 to >= Late 2018 --> 25th December 2018) – project – map
*A2:* Ub – Lajkovac 12.5km (Mid 2010 to >= Late 2018 --> 2019) [completed November 2014; to be opened with neighboring section] – project – map
*A2:* Lajkovac – Ljig 24.0km (August 2014 to >= Late 2018 --> 2019) – project – map

- Slovenia (> List <):
*A4:* Stanosina – SLO/HR border (Gruskovje) 3km (June 2016 to 2nd December 2018 --> 30th November 2018) – project – map (source; source)

- United Kingdom (> List <): (source)
*A90:* Cleanhill – Stonehaven --> Craibstone – Stonehaven 11.5km --> 25km (February 2015 to Late 2018 --> Mid December 2018) – project – map --> map
*A956:* Cleanhill – Cove Bay 6.5km (February 2015 to Late 2018 --> Mid December 2018) – project – map
*A90:* Dyce-North – Cleanhill --> Dyce-North – Craibstone 21km --> 7km (February 2015 to >= December 2018 --> 2019) – project – map --> map


*Recent openings: > List <.*

*Upcoming openings: > List <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## Autobahn-mann

*SPV:* Montecchio/Arzignano – Castelgomberto 9.8km (April 2014 to Early 2019*-->December 2019/July 2020*)
Source: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=154971496&postcount=791


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Bulgaria (> List <):
*A3:* Kresna – south of Sandanski 23.6km (August 2016 to Early December 2018 --> 17th December 2018) – project – map (source)

- France (> List <):
*NEW D902:* Beauzelle (4) – Beauzelle (5) 0.6km (? to 19th October 2018) – ? – map (source)
*D173:* Martigne-Ferchaud-South – Saint-Morand ~5km (? to 2020 --> 13th December 2018) – ? – map (source)

- Germany (> List <):
*A30:* AS Dehme – AS Bad Oeynhausen-East 1.9km (September 2008 to 9th December 2018) [1st c/w; direction Osnabrück] --> *DEL* – project – map (source)
*DEL A30:* AS Dehme – AS Bad Oeynhausen-East 1.9km (September 2008 to 23rd December 2018) [2nd c/w; direction Hannover] – project – map (source)
*B33:* AS Allensbach-West – east of AS Allensbach-West 1.2km (November 2015 to 11th December 2018 --> 11th December 2018) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)
*A30:* AS Gohfeld – AS Bad Oeynhausen-North 5.3km (September 2008 to 23rd December 2018 --> 13th December 2018) [1st c/w; direction Hannover] – project – map (source)
*B101:* AS Thyrow – AS Trebbin-North 5.0km (May 2015 to 14th December 2018 --> 14th December 2018) – project – map (source)
*A33:* AS Halle – Halle-Künsebeck 4.0km (December 2012 to Mid January 2019 --> 11th January 2019) – project – map (source)

-Greece (> List <):
*A3:* Xyniada – Anthili (A1) 32km (2008 to 2020 --> Late 2021) – project – map (source)
*A52:* Aktio-Airport – Vonitsa-South 13km (2009 to Late 2018 --> >= Late December 2018) – ? – map (source)

- Hungary (> List <): (source)
*M4:* Berettyoujfalu (M35) – Berettyoujfalu-North 4km (July 2016 to December 2018 --> 20th December 2018) – ? – map
*M35:* Debrecen-Airport – Berettyoujfalu (M4) 20.2km (July 2016 to December 2018 --> 20th December 2018) – ? – map

- Italy (> List <):
*SS675:* Monte Romano-East – Cinelli 6.4km (July 2015 to 13th December 2018 --> 13th December 2018) – project – map (source; source)
*SPV:* Montecchio/Arzignano – Castelgomberto 9.8km (April 2014 to Early 2019 --> July 2020) – project – map (source)

- Poland (> List <):
*S3:* north of Nowa Sol-West – north of Nowa Sol-South 7.4km (March 2016 to December 2018 --> 19th December 2018) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)
*S7:* north of Brzegi – Jedrzejow-North --> north of Brzegi – Mnichow 11.7km --> 7.6km (June 2015 to December 2018 --> 13th December 2018) – project – map --> map (source)
*NEW S7:* Mnichow – Jedrzejow-North 4.1km (June 2015 to Late December 2018) – project – map (source; source)

- Romania (> List <):
*A3:* Iernut – Ungheni-Airport 14km --> 13.7km (Mid 2016 to >= December 2018 --> 12th December 2018) – ? – map (source; source)
*A3:* Bucharest Ring Road – Bucharest-Gherghitei Street 6.5km (April 2012 to December 2018 --> 14th December 2018) – ? – map (source; source)

- Serbia (> List <): (source)
*A2:* Ljig – Preljina --> south of Ljig - Preljina 40.4km (2012 to 7th November 2016) – project – map
*A2:* Lajkovac – Ljig 24.0km --> 20km (August 2014 to 2019 --> Late December 2018) – project – map --> map
*NEW A2:* Ljig – south of Ljig 4km (August 2014 to Early 2019) – project – map

- United Kingdom (> List <): (source; source)
*A90:* Craibstone – Stonehaven 25km (February 2015 to Mid December 2018 --> 12th December 2018) – project – map
*A956:* Cleanhill – Cove Bay 6.5km (February 2015 to Mid December 2018 --> 12th December 2018) – project – map


*Recent openings: > List <.*

*Upcoming openings: > List <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## Gsus

MichiH said:


> 2019 opening:
> *E6:* Tonstad – Jaktoyen 9.6km (April 2016 to February 2019) – project – map


This section opened for traffic today, two months ahead of schedule.

Source: https://miljopakken.no/nyheter/apner-firefelts-e6-mellom-trondheim-og-melhus-for-jul


----------



## Kemo

Poland *DK51*: Olsztyn-Cementowa – Olsztyn-East (S16) 1.8km (September 2016 to 20th December 2018) – project – map


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Austria (> List <):
*A9:* Tunnelkette Klaus 8km (September 2013 to 20th December 2018 --> 19th December 2018) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)

- Bulgaria (> List <):
*A3:* Kresna – south of Sandanski 23.6km (August 2016 to 17th December 2018 --> 17th December 2018) – project – map (source)

- France (> List <):
*N2:* Crepy-en-Valois – east of Gondreville 3.5km (<= 2016 --> 2013 to 6th July 2018) [1st c/w] – ? – map (source)
*N2:* Crepy-en-Valois – east of Gondreville 3.5km (<= 2016 --> 2013 to Late 2018 --> September 2018) [2nd c/w] – ? – map (source)
*N2:* east of Gondreville – Vaumoise/Vauciennes 3.5km (<= 2016 --> 2013 to Late 2018 --> September 2018) – ? – map (source)
*N70:* Saint-Eusebe – Montchanin-East 4km (Fall 2015 to 2018? --> >= Late December 2018) [2nd c/w] – ? – map (source)

- Germany (> List <):
*NEW B33:* Hegne – Waldsiedlung 1.2km (Januar 2019 to Late 2022) – project – map (source)
*NEW B47:* east of Rosengarten – east of AS Bürstadt (B44) 2.6km (December 2018 to August 2020) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)

- Hungary (> List <): (source)
*M4:* Berettyoujfalu (M35) – Berettyoujfalu-North 4km (July 2016 to 20th December 2018 --> 20th December 2018) – ? – map
*M35:* Debrecen-Airport – Berettyoujfalu (M4) 20.2km (July 2016 to 20th December 2018 --> 20th December 2018) – ? – map

- Italy (> List <):
*DEL SR8:* Talsano-North – Pulsano-East 11km (August 2014 to 2018?) – ? – map (source; source; source; source; source)
*NEW SR8:* Taranto-North – Taranto-South 4.5km (? to Spring 2019) – ? – map (source; source; source; source; source)
*SP103 Milan:* Segrate (A51) – Segrate 1.3km (October 2017 to December 2018 --> September 2019) – project – map (source)
*SS96 Barese:* Toritto – Modungo/Bitetto 9km (December 2013 to Late 2018 --> 2019) – ? – map (source)
*SS729:* Berchidda – Monti-West 9.4km (June 2014 to 2018? --> 2019) – project – map (source; source)
*SS729:* Monti-West – Monti/Telti 6.4km (February 2015 to 2018? -> 2019) – project – map (source; source)
*SS640:* Caltanissetta-Favarella – east of Caltanissetta-Favarella 1km (April 2012 to Late 2018 --> 2019?) – project – map (source)
*SS640:* Caltanissetta-Sanatorio – east of Caltanissetta-Xirbi 9km (April 2012 to Late 2018 --> 2019?) – project – map (source)
*SS640:* west of Caltanissetta (SS626) – Caltanissetta (A19) 3km (April 2012 to Late 2018 --> 2019?) – project – map (source)
*SS729:* Ardara – Martis 12.4km (Spring 2017 to Late 2019 --> Mid 2020) – ? – map (source)
*SS729:* west of Oschiri – Berchidda 9.5km (Spring 2017 to Late 2019 --> Mid 2020) – ? – map (source)

- Norway (> List <):
*E6:* Tonstad – Jaktoyen 9.6km (April 2016 to February 2019 --> 19th December 2018) – project – map (source)

- Poland (> List <):
*S3:* north of Nowa Sol-West – north of Nowa Sol-South 7.4km (March 2016 to 19th December 2018 --> 20th December 2018) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)
*NEW S16:* Olsztyn-East (DK51) – Wojtowo 2km (July 2016 to 20th December 2018) – project – map (source)
*NEW DK51:* Olsztyn-Cementowa – Olsztyn-East (S16) 1.8km (September 2016 to 20th December 2018) – project – map (source)
*S7:* Mnichow – Jedrzejow-North 4.1km (June 2015 to Late December 2018 --> 21st December 2018) – project – map (source)

- Serbia (> List <):
*A2:* Ljig – south of Ljig 4km --> 4.6km (August 2014 to Early 2019) – project – map (source)



*Recent openings: > List <.*

*Upcoming openings: > List <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## Kemo

MichiH said:


> *S3:* north of Nowa Sol-West – north of Nowa Sol-South 7.4km (March 2016 to 19th December 2018 --> 19th December 2018) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)


It was 20th December.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Bulgaria (> List <):
*DEL A3:* Zheleznitsa – Krupnik 5.8km (August 2017 to 2019) – project – map (source; source)

- Denmark (> List <):
*PR53:* Dalby – Frederikssund-South (PR17) 9.3km (April 2016 to 2019 --> Late 2019) – project – map (source)

- Ireland (> List <):
*M11:* Clough – Enniscorthy-South 27km (October 2015 to Mid 2019) – project --> project – map

- Montenegro (> List <):
*A1:* Matesevo – Podgorica-North (M2) 41.0km (May 2015 to May 2019 --> Spring 2020) – project – map (source)

- Norway (> List <): (source)
*E39:* Tasta – Schancheholen 4.5km (April 2014 to 2019 --> Late 2019) – project – map
*Rv13:* Madlaveien (E39) – Hundvag 5.7km (May 2014 to 2019 --> Late 2019) – project – map
*NEW Rv13:* Hundvag – Solbakk 15km (2013 to Late 2019) – project – map



*Recent openings: > List <.*

*Upcoming openings: > List <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Bulgaria (> List <): (source)
*II18:* Kakach river – Lyulin (A6) --> Kakach river – Lyulin (A3) 3.0km (September 2012 to 22nd October 2015) – project – map
*SNST --> A6:* Trebich (II18) – Iliyantsi-Rozhen Boulevard 2.5km (February 2015 to 30th December 2015) – project – map
*SNST --> A6:* Benkovski-Lazar Mihailov Boulevard – Sofia-East (A2) 10.1km (February 2015 to 30th December 2015) – project – map
*SNST --> A6:* Iliyantsi-Rozhen Boulevard – Benkovski-Lazar Mihailov Boulevard 3.0km (February 2015 to 28th April 2016) – project – map
*II18:* Trebich (SNST) – Kakach river --> Trebich (A6) – Kakach river 5.5km (October 2015 to 13th September 2016) – ? – map
*Kalotina --> A6:* Mramor – Trebich (SNST/II18) ~1km (2015 to 13th September 2016) – ? – map

- Croatia (> List <):
*NEW A8:* Vranja – Rogovici 28km (November 2018 to Late 2021) [2nd c/w] – ? – map (source)

- France (> List <):
*N70:* Saint-Eusebe – Montchanin-East 4km (Fall 2015 to >= Late December 2018 --> Mid December 2018) [2nd c/w] – ? – map (source)

- Germany (> List <):
*NEW B10:* AS Godramstein – AS Landau-North (A65) 4.1km (November 2018 to 2025) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)

- Kosovo (> List <):
*R6:* Gabrrice – RKS/MK border (Hani i Elezit) ~18km (October 2014 to December 2018 --> Spring 2019?) – project – map (source; source)

- Poland (> List <): (source)
*NEW S5:* Poznan-West (A2) – Mosina 16.0km (August 2015 to Late December 2018) [1st c/w] – project – map
*S5:* Poznan-West (A2) – Mosina 16.0km (August 2015 to 2019?) --> [2nd c/w] – project – map

- Serbia (> List <): (source)
*A2:* Obrenovac – Ub 26.2km (August 2014 to 25th December 2018 --> Mid 2019) – project – map
*A2:* Lajkovac – Ljig 20km (August 2014 to Late December 2018 --> Mid 2019) – project – map
*A2:* Ljig – south of Ljig 4.6km (August 2014 to Early 2019 --> Mid 2019) – project – map
*A2:* Ub – Lajkovac 12.5km (Mid 2010 to 2019 --> Mid 2019) [completed November 2014; to be opened with neighboring section] – project – map



*Recent openings: > List <.*

*Upcoming openings: > List <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Austria (> List <):
*S16:* Landeck-West – east of Perjen tunnel ~4km (Spring 2015 to Late 2019 --> March 2020) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)

- Germany (> List <):
*A36:* rededication AD Vienenburg (A369) – AK Bernburg (A14) 84.5km (1st January 2019 --> 1st January 2019) – ? – map (source)
*A369:* rededication AD Vienenburg (A36) – Bad Harzburger Dreieck (B6) 4.3km (1st January 2019 --> 1st January 2019) – ? – map (source)
*NEW B175:* north of AS Mosel (B93) – AS Mosel-VW 1km (May 2016 to 9th November 2018) – ? – map (source)
*NEW B318:* AS Holzkirchen (A8) – AS Holzkirchen 1.5km (June 2017 to Mid 2019) – project – map (source)

- Greece (> List <):
*A52:* Aktio-Airport – Vonitsa-South 13km (2009 to >= Late December 2018 --> Early 2019?) – ? – map (source)

- Poland (> List <):
*S5:* Poznan-West (A2) – Mosina 16.0km (August 2015 to Late December 2018 --> 30th December 2018) [1st c/w] – project – map (source; source)

- Spain (> List <):
*A23:* north of Caldearenas – Alto de Monrepos 5km (< 2009 to Late 2018 --> Spring 2019) – ? – map (source; source)
*FV1:* Corralejo – Lajares 6km (? to Late 2018 --> Early 2019) [2nd c/w] – ? – map (source)
*GC3:* Arucas (GC2) – Arucas 2km (2007 to Late 2018 --> Early 2019) – ? – map (source)



*Recent openings: > List <.*

*Upcoming openings: > List <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## MichiH

*Actual 2018 openings (sorted by date)*

January 2018:
*Hungary M30:* SK/HU border (Tornyosnemeti) – Tornyosnemeti 1.7km (June 2016 to 16th January 2018) – ? – map
*Italy SS640:* east of Caltanissetta-Favarella – Caltanissetta-Sanatorio 2.7km (April 2012 to 20th January 2018) – project – map

February 2018:
*Finland Vt7:* Kattilainen – Virojoki 19.5km (June 2015 to 14th February 2018) – project – map
*United Kingdom A1(M):* Barton – Catterick 9.6km (March 2014 to 26th February 2018) – project – map

March 2018:
*Finland Vt7:* Virojoki – Vaalimaan 7.5km (June 2015 to 1st March 2018) – project – map
*France A89:* east of Lentilly – Limonest (A6) 5.5km (Mid 2015 to 3rd March 2018) – project – map
*Hungary F8:* Varpalota-West – Varpalota-East 9.4km (2014 to 9th March 2018) – ? – map
*Serbia A4:* north of Pirot-North – north of Sarlah tunnel 5.5km (June 2013 to 18th March 2018) – project – map
*Serbia A4:* west of Gradinje – Graninje 1.5km (2010 to 18th March 2018) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Norway E18:* Sky – Larvik 3km (2013 to 24th March 2018) – project – map
*Italy SS223:* north of Casale di Pari – Casale di Pari 2.5km (2013 to 29th March 2018) – project – map

April 2018:
*Germany A33:* AS Halle-Künsebeck – AS Bielefeld-Center 7.9km (September 2009 to 4th April 2018) – project – map
*Greece A90:* Gournes – Chersonissos 9.5km (2014 to 4th April 2018) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*Germany A44:* AS Hessisch Lichtenau-East – Hasselbach 4.3km (September 2010 to 13th April 2018) – project – map
*Germany A44:* Hasselbach – AS Waldkappel 6.9km (March 2011 to 13th April 2018) – project – map
*Switzerland A9:* Visp-South – Visp-East ~5km (? to 13th April 2018) – project – map
*Germany A44:* AS Heiligenhaus – AS Heiligenhaus-Hetterscheidt 4.9km (April 2010 to 14th April 2018) – project – map
*Spain BI635:* north of Urdinbide tunnel – Autzagana 1.6km (? to 15th April 2018) – ? – map
*France D9:* Gare d'Aix-en-Provence-TGV-East – Calas 3km (? to 17th April 2018) – ? – map
*Macedonia A1:* Demir Kapija – Smokvica 28.2km (2012 to 23rd April 2018) – project – map
*The Netherlands N300:* Landgraaf-Gravenweg – Eygelshoven ~1km (? to 27th April 2018) – project – map

May 2018:
*The Netherlands N18:* Haaksbergen-North – Enschede-West (A35) ~7km (September 2016 to 2nd May 2018) – ? – map
*Poland S3:* Legnica-West – Legnica-South (A4) 5.8km (July 2015 to 7th May 2018) – project – map
*Spain AG46:* Meira – Domaio 4km (June 2016 to 11th May 2018) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*Spain AG46:* Domaio – Domaio (AP9) 3.3km (October 2015 to 11th May 2018) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*Poland S11:* Kepno-North – Kepno-Krazkowy (S8) 4.0km (November 2016 to 23rd May 2018) – project – map
*Poland S7:* west of Drweca bridge – east of Drweca bridge 1km (June 2015 to 25th May 2018) [1st c/w] – project – map
*France D177:* Pipriac – Saint-Just 2.7km (? to 31st May 2018) – ? – map

June 2018:
*Poland S5:* Ostroda-South (S7) – Ostroda-West 8.7km (June 2015 to June 2018) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Poland S7:* west of Drweca bridge – east of Drweca bridge 1km (June 2015 to 11th June 2018) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Kosovo R6:* Ferizaj – Doganaj 10.5km (October 2014 to 14th June 2018) – project – map
*The Netherlands N35:* Zwolle-Oldeneelallee – east of Wijthmen 4km (Spring 2017 to 25th June 2018) – ? – map
*Poland S3:* Lubin-South – Legnica-West 17.1km (July 2015 to 25th June 2018) – project – map
*United Kingdom A90:* Blackdog – Dyce-North 7km (February 2015 to 27th June 2018) – project – map

July 2018:
*Germany A44:* west of AK Jackerath – AK Holz 10.2km (May 2012 to 1st July 2018) [direction Mönchengladbach] – project – map
*Germany B33:* AS Allensbach-West – east of AS Allensbach-West 1.2km (November 2015 to 2nd July 2018) [1st c/w] – project – map
*Spain A23:* Lanave – north of Caldearenas 5km (< 2009 to 2nd July 2018) – ? – map
*Spain A23:* north of Arguis – south of Arguis 1km (2007 to 2nd July 2018) – ? – map
*France N2:* Crepy-en-Valois – east of Gondreville 3.5km (2013 to 6th July 2018) [1st c/w] – ? – map
*France N82:* Neulise – Balbigny 5.2km (2014 to 6th July 2018) – ? – map
*France N88:* Malpas – Brive-Charensac-West 8.7km (Spring 2010 to 16th July 2018) – project – map
*Spain A60:* Puente Villarente – Santas Martas-South 20km (? to 18th July 2018) – ? – map
*France N70:* Palinges – Genelard 6km (April 2017 to 19th July 2018) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*Poland S8:* Ostrow Mazowiecka-North – Prosienica 9.4km (March 2016 to 20th July 2018) – project – map
*Germany B85:* AS Schafhof – AS Freihölz 2.5km (June 2017 to Mid July 2018) – ? – map
*Spain SE40:* Coria del Rio – Espartinas (A49) 14.6km (? to 25th July 2018) – ? – map
*Spain A33:* La Font de la Figuera-South – Caudete-East 4km (? to 26th July 2018) – ? – map
*Romania A10:* Turda (A3) – Decea 16.8km (July 2014 to 30th July 2018) – ? – map
*Romania A10:* Decea – Aiud 8.5km (July 2014 to 30th July 2018) – ? – map
*France A304:* Rimogne – Charleville-Mezieres (A34) 23km (July 2011 to 31st July 2018) – project – map

Mid 2018:
*The Netherlands N300:* Brunssum (N274) – Brunssum-Ganzepool 2.6km (? to Early/Mid 2018?) – project – map
*Belgium A11:* rededication Westkapelle – Zelzate-West 38km (Mid 2018) [not fully grade-separated] – ? – map

August 2018:
*Poland S12:* Pulawy-Wisla – Pulawy-Azoty 1.3km (April 2016 to 7th August 2018) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Italy SS534:* east of Sibari (A2) – Spezzano Albanese-Terme 5.6km (March 2014 to 8th August 2018) – ? – map
*United Kingdom A90:* Tipperty – Blackdog 12.0km (February 2015 to 15th August 2018) – project – map
*Hungary M4:* Cegledbercel – Cegled 8.1km (April 2017 to 16th August 2018) – ? – map
*Slovenia A4:* Podlehnik – Stanosina 3km (June 2016 to Summer 2018) – project – map
*Germany A8:* east of AS Merzig-Wellingen – east of Walbrücke 1.5km (April 2015 to August 2018) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Germany B49:* Landfill site Beselich – Beselich/Merenberg 3.4km (May 2011 to 20th August 2018) [direction Wetzlar] – project – map
*Poland S12:* Pulawy-Azoty – Kurow-West (S17) 11.1km (April 2016 to 22nd August 2018) – project – map
*Germany A448:* AS Altenbochum (East) – AK Bochum/Witten 1.4km (October 2012 to 24th August 2018) – project – map
*Poland S3:* Lubin-North – Lubin-South 9.1km (September 2015 to 27th August 2018) – project – map
*Czechia D7:* Bitozeves – Postoloprty-West 3.8km (July 2016 to 30th August 2018) – project – map

September 2018:
*Germany A44:* west of AK Jackerath – AK Holz 10.2km (May 2012 to 2nd September 2018) [direction Aachen; discontinuation: 7.5km] – project – map
*Serbia A1:* Srpska Kuca – south of Levosoje 8.1km (Fall 2015 to 1st September 2018) [1st c/w] – project – map
*Poland S7:* south of Kielce-South – north of Brzegi 7.8km (June 2015 to 4th September 2018) – project – map
*Germany B49:* Landfill site Beselich – Beselich/Merenberg 3.4km (May 2011 to 5th September 2018) [direction Limburg] – project – map
*Poland S3:* north of Nowa Sol-South – Nowa Sol-South 3km (March 2016 to 15th September 2018) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Poland S3:* Nowa Sol-South – Gaworzyce 16.4km (August 2015 to 15th September 2018) – project – map
*Poland S3:* Gaworzyce – Kazmierzow 16.9km (July 2015 to 15th September 2018) – project – map
*Poland S8:* Poreba – Ostrow Mazowiecka-South 16.8km (March 2016 to 17th September 2018) – project – map
*Serbia A1:* Srpska Kuca – Levosoje 5.9km (Fall 2015 to 19th September 2018) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Germany B300:* AS Dasing (A8) – AS Gallenbach 1.5km (October 2014 to 21st September 2018) – project – map
*Poland DW925:* Ruda Slaska-Bukowa – Ruda Slaska-Kokota 1.2km (April 2017 to 21st September 2018) – project – map
*France N2:* Crepy-en-Valois – east of Gondreville 3.5km (2013 to September 2018) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*France N2:* east of Gondreville – Vaumoise/Vauciennes 3.5km (2013 to September 2018) – ? – map
*Lithuania A5:* Sasnava-South – Sasnava 8km (September 2017 to September 2018) – ? – map
*Germany B14:* south of AS Waldrems – north of AS Nellmersbach 1.0km (June 2016 to 26th September 2018) – ? – map
*Romania A3:* Nadaselu – Gilau 9.5km (July 2014 to 28th September 2018) – ? – map
*Denmark PR18:* Holstebro-North – Tvis 22km (May 2015 to 30th September 2018) – project – map

October 2018:
*Bosnia and Herzegovina "BaDoHwy":* Drugovic – Prnjavor 24km (October 2014 to 2nd October 2018) – project – map
*Norway E16:* Voyenenga – Sandvika (E18) 3.5km (February 2015 to 5th October 2018) [1st c/w] – project – map
*Poland S5:* Leszno-South – Rydzyna 9.5km (May 2016 to 5th October 2016) – project – map
*Germany B266:* AS Bad Neuenahr (A573) – AS Bad Neuenahr-East 1.8km (February 2009 to 12th October 2018) – project – map
*Poland S3:* Legnica-South (A4) – Jawor-East 21.4km (June 2016 to 15th October 2018) – project – map
*Poland S3:* Jawor-East – Bolkow 15.4km (April 2016 to 15th October 2018) – project – map
*France A507:* Les Arnavaux (A7) – Sainte-Marthe 3km (August 2014 to 17th October 2018) [northbound] – project – map
*Poland S7:* Zulawy-West – east of Cedry Male 6km (October 2015 to 18th October 2018) – project – map
*France D902:* Beauzelle (4) – Beauzelle (5) 0.6km (? to 19th October 2018) – ? – map
*Poland S7:* Radom-North – Radom-South 25.2km (December 2015 to 19th October 2018) – project – map
*Poland S8:* Wyszkow-North – Poreba 12.3km (March 2016 to 19th October 2018) – project – map
*Estonia T11:* south of Lagedi – north of Veneküla 3.2km (August 2016 to October 2018) – ? – map
*Lithuania A5:* Pietariai – Sasnava-South 4km (September 2017 to October 2018) – ? – map
*Lithuania A5:* Gudeliai – Mauruciai 12km (Early 2018 to Late October 2018?) – ? – map
*France A507:* Les Arnavaux (A7) – Sainte-Marthe 3km (August 2014 to 25th October 2018) [southbound] – project – map
*Sweden E6.02:* Flädie (E6/E20) – Lund-Gunnesbo 3.5km (August 2016 to 25th October 2018?) – project – map
*Poland S7:* Kielce-South – south of Kielce-South 2.0km (June 2015 to 26th October 2018) – project – map
*Poland S7:* south of Nowy Dwor Gdanski – east of Zulawy-East 3.4km (October 2015 to 26th October 2018) – project – map
*France N44:* Moncetz-Longevas – St-Germain-la-Ville 4.2km (October 2016 to 30th October 2018) [northbound] – ? – map
*Poland DK47:* Zabornia (S7) – Chabowka 0.9km (April 2016 to 30th October 2018) [1st c/w] – project – map
*The Netherlands N62:* Terneuzen-South – NL/B border (Zelzate) 10.3km (Mid 2017 to 31st October 2018) – project – map
*Poland S7:* east of Cedry Male – west of Nowy Dwor Gdanski 13.2km (October 2015 to 31st October 2018) – project – map
*Poland S7:* east of Zulawy-East – Elblag-South 16.0km (October 2015 to 31st October 2018) – project – map

November 2018:
*The Netherlands N300:* Nuth (N298) – Brunssum-West (N276) 5.0km (? to 2nd November 2018) [westbound] – project – map
*The Netherlands N300:* Brunssum-Ganzepool – Brunssum-Rimburgerweg 1.2km (? to 2nd November 2018) – project – map
*Hungary M25:* Eger-South – Andornaktalya 4km (June 2017 to 7th November 2018) – ? – map
*Germany B175:* north of AS Mosel (B93) – AS Mosel-VW 1km (May 2016 to 9th November 2018) – ? – map
*Poland S5:* Lipno – Leszno-South 19.2km (May 2016 to 9th November 2018) – project – map
*France N44:* Moncetz-Longevas – St-Germain-la-Ville 4.2km (October 2016 to 12th November 2018) [southbound] – ? – map
*The Netherlands N307:* Westhoud – Venhuizen 7km (2014 to 13th November 2018) – ? – map
*Germany B85:* AS Neubäu-West – AS Neubäu-East 4.0km (November 2015 to 16th November 2018) [1st c/w] – project – map
*The Netherlands N307:* Westhoud – Venhuizen 7km (2014 to 24th November 2018) – ? – map
*Spain A2:* Macanet de la Selva (C35) – Sils 2.7km (July 2015 to 24th November 2018) – ? – map
*Serbia A1:* Levosoje – south of Levosoje 2.2km (Fall 2015 to November 2018) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Estonia T11:* north of Porguvalja – south of Lagedi 3.7km (Fall 2017 to November 2018) – ? – map
*Poland S3:* south of Zielona Gora-North – north of Zielona Gora-South 2.8km (October 2015 to 30th November 2018) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Poland S3:* south of Zielona Gora-South – Niedoradz 8.0km (April 2015 to 30th November 2018) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Poland S3:* Niedoradz – north of Nowa Sol-West 6.6km (March 2016 to 30th November 2018) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Slovenia A4:* Stanosina – SLO/HR border (Gruskovje) 3km (June 2016 to 30th November 2018) – project – map
*Poland S8:* west of Siestrzen – Siestrzen 1.5km (February 2017 to 30th November 2018) – project – map
*Poland S8:* Siestrzen – Paszkow 11.6km (August 2016 to 30th November 2018) [2.5km near Mlochow opened 28th November] – project – map

December 2018:
*Italy SS534:* Sibari (A2) – east of Sibari (A2) 0.9km (March 2014 to 5th December 2018) – ? – map
*Poland DK16:* Olsztyn-West – Olsztyn-South (S51) 7.5km (December 2015 to 6th December 2018) – project – map
*Germany A30:* AS Gohfeld – AS Bad Oeynhausen-North 5.3km (September 2008 to 9th December 2018) [1st c/w; direction Osnabrück] – project – map
*Germany A30:* AS Dehme – AS Bad Oeynhausen-East 1.9km (September 2008 to 9th December 2018) – project – map
*Germany B33:* AS Allensbach-West – east of AS Allensbach-West 1.2km (November 2015 to 11th December 2018) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Romania A3:* Iernut – Ungheni-Airport 13.7km (Mid 2016 to 12th December 2018) – ? – map
*United Kingdom A90:* Craibstone – Stonehaven 25km (February 2015 to 12th December 2018) – project – map
*United Kingdom A956:* Cleanhill – Cove Bay 6.5km (February 2015 to 12th December 2018) – project – map
*France D173:* Martigne-Ferchaud-South – Saint-Morand ~5km (? to 13th December 2018) – ? – map
*Germany A30:* AS Gohfeld – AS Bad Oeynhausen-North 5.3km (September 2008 to 13th December 2018) [1st c/w; direction Hannover] – project – map
*Italy SS675:* Monte Romano-East – Cinelli 6.4km (July 2015 to 13th December 2018) – project – map
*Poland S7:* north of Brzegi – Mnichow 7.6km (June 2015 to 13th December 2018) – project – map
*Germany B101:* AS Thyrow – AS Trebbin-North 5.0km (May 2015 to 14th December 2018) – project – map
*Romania A3:* Bucharest Ring Road – Bucharest-Gherghitei Street 6.5km (April 2012 to 14th December 2018) – ? – map
*Bulgaria A3:* Kresna – south of Sandanski 23.6km (August 2016 to 17th December 2018) – project – map
*Austria A9:* Tunnelkette Klaus 8km (September 2013 to 19th December 2018) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Norway E6:* Tonstad – Jaktoyen 9.6km (April 2016 to 19th December 2018) – project – map
*Hungary M4:* Berettyoujfalu (M35) – Berettyoujfalu-North 4km (July 2016 to 20th December 2018) – ? – map
*Hungary M35:* Debrecen-Airport – Berettyoujfalu (M4) 20.2km (July 2016 to 20th December 2018) – ? – map
*The Netherlands N300:* Nuth (N298) – Brunssum-West (N276) 5.0km (? to 20th December 2018) [eastbound] – project – map
*Poland S3:* north of Nowa Sol-West – north of Nowa Sol-South 7.4km (March 2016 to 20th December 2018) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Poland S16:* Olsztyn-East (DK51) – Wojtowo 2km (July 2016 to 20th December 2018) – project – map
*Poland DK51:* Olsztyn-Cementowa – Olsztyn-East (S16) 1.8km (September 2016 to 20th December 2018) – project – map
*Poland S7:* Mnichow – Jedrzejow-North 4.1km (June 2015 to 21st December 2018) – project – map
*France N70:* Saint-Eusebe – Montchanin-East 4km (Fall 2015 to Mid December 2018) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*Poland S5:* Poznan-West (A2) – Mosina 16.0km (August 2015 to 30th December 2018) [1st c/w] – project – map

• Expected 2018 openings (January 14th, 2018 version)
• 2017 openings


----------



## ChrisZwolle

> The Netherlands N300: Nuth (A2) – Brunssum (N276) 5.5km (? to Mid 2019) [eastbound] – project – map


This actually opened on 20 December 2018, after it was decided that opening it wouldn't cause traffic chaos as initially thought. 

The one remaining item of N300 is the new A76 interchange which is variously stated to open in August 2019 or late 2019.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Finland (> List <):
*Vt4:* Mämmenkyla – Myllyntaus --> Äänekoski – Myllyntaus ~7.5km --> 4km (August 2017 to June 2019 --> 11th January 2019) – project --> project – map --> map (source; source)
*NEW Vt4:* south of Asemakylä – north of Kello 8km (May 2017 to 2021) – project – map (source)

- Germany (> List <):
*A33:* AS Halle – Halle-Künsebeck --> north of AS Halle – Halle-Künsebeck 4.0km --> 4.9km (December 2012 to 11th January 2019 --> 11th January 2019) – project – map --> map (source)
*A33:* AS Borgholzhausen – AS Halle --> AS Borgholzhausen – north of AS Halle 8.6km --> 7.9km (December 2012 to Late 2019) – project – map --> map (source)
*NEW A281:* AS Bremen-Gröpelingen – AS Bremen-Seehausen 4.9km (January 2019 to Late 2024) – project – map (source)

- Kosovo (> List <): (source)
*R6:* Ferizaj – Gabrrice --> Ferizaj – Doganaj 10.5km (October 2014 to 14th June 2018) – project – map
*R6:* Gabrrice – RKS/MK border (Hani i Elezit) --> Doganaj – Hani i Elezit ~18km --> 18.2km (October 2014 to Spring 2019?) – project – map --> map

- The Netherlands (> List <): (source)
*N300:* Brunssum (N276) – Brunssum (N274) --> Brunssum-West (N276) – Brunssum (N274) 2.4km (? to 10th November 2017) – project – map
*N300:* Nuth (A2) – Brunssum (N276) --> Nuth (N298) – Brunssum-West (N276) 5.5km --> 5.0km (? to 2nd November 2018) [westbound] – project – map
*N300:* Nuth (A2) – Brunssum (N276) --> Nuth (N298) – Brunssum-West (N276) 5.5km --> 5.0km (? to Mid 2019 --> 20th December 2018) [eastbound] – project – map
*NEW N300:* Nuth (A76) – Nuth (N298) 1.2km (? to Late 2019) – project – map



*Recent openings: > List <.*

*Upcoming openings: > List <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## ntom

MichiH said:


> *R6:* Gabrrice – RKS/MK border (Hani i Elezit) --> Doganaj – Hani i Elezit ~18km --> 18km (October 2014 to Spring 2019?) – project – map --> map



18.2 km to be fairly accurate.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Spain (> List <):
*FV1:* Corralejo – Lajares 6km (? to Early 2019 --> 28th February 2019) [2nd c/w] – ? – map (source)


*Recent openings: > List <.*

*Upcoming openings: > List <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Albania (> List <): (source; source; source; source)
*NEW A3:* Tirana – south of Berzhite 8km (April 2011 to June 2017?) [1st c/w] – ? – map
*NEW A3:* Tirana – south of Berzhite 8km (April 2011 to Mid 2019?) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*A3:* Tirana – Mushqeta --> south of Berzhite – Mushqeta ~17km --> 5km (April 2011 to Mid 2019?) – ? – map --> map

- Bulgaria (> List <):
*A2:* Yablanitsa – Boaza 9.3km (Early 2018 to Late 2019 --> Early Fall 2019) – ? – map (source)

- Croatia (> List <): (source)
*NEW A5:* Beli Manastir – north of Drava bridge ~18km (August 2018 to Late 2020) – ? – map
*A5:* north of Drava bridge – Osijek ~6km (July 2011 to 2020 --> Late 2020) – ? – map

- Germany (> List <):
*B50:* AS Platten – east of AS Lösnich 19.9km (July 2009 to Mid 2019 --> Fall 2019) – project – map (source)

- Spain (> List <):
*A23:* north of Caldearenas – Alto de Monrepos 5km (< 2009 to Spring 2019 --> April 2019) – ? – map (source)
*A352:* south of Vera – Garrucha 4.3km (2009 to 2019? --> Spring 2019) – ? – map (source)
*SG20:* Segovia-North (A601) – Segovia-South (AP61) --> east of Segovia-South (AP61) – Segovia-West (N110) 15.5km --> 7.1km (May 2016 to Summer 2019 --> >= Spring 2019?) – project --> ? – map --> map (source; source)
*A23:* south of Arguis – Congosto de Isuela 2km (2007 to March 2019 --> Summer 2019) [2nd c/w] – ? – map (source)
*NEW SG20:* Segovia-North (A601) – east of Segovia-South (AP61) 8.4km (May 2016 to >= 2019?) – ? – map (source; source)
*A44:* Atarfe (N432) – Santa Fe (A92G) 3km (2007 to 2019 --> 2020) – project – map (source)
*A44:* Santa Fe (A92G) – Las Gabias (A338) 8.7km (2009 to 2019 --> 2020) – project – map (source)
*A44:* Las Gabias (A338) – Alhendin 6.1km (September 2016 to 2019 --> 2020) – ? – map (source)
*A68:* south of Gallur – west of Figueruelas 14.1km (December 2015 to 2019 --> 2020) – project – map (source)
*N-IV:* Dos Hermanas-South (AP4) – Los Palacios-North 8.4km (2015/16 to Summer 2019 --> 2020) – project – map (source)
*A11:* Langa de Duero – San Esteban de Gormaz 11.4km (2009/10 to 2019 --> 2020?) – ? – map (source)
*A32:* Torreperogil – Villacarrillo 13.6km (? to 2019 --> 2020?) – ? – map (source)
*A32:* Villacarrillo – north of Villanueva del Arzobispo 17.2km (? to 2019 --> 2020?) – ? – map (source)
*NEW AP8:* Bilbao-Penascal – Buia (AP68) 4km (January 2019 to 2023) – ? – map (source; source)
*A63:* La Espina – Salas-East 11.7km (? to 2019 --> _suspended_) [2nd c/w] – ? – map (source)


*Recent openings: > List <.*

*Upcoming openings: > List <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## JackFrost

*M44, Hungary*

I have noticed that the 9,9 km section of M44 between Lakitelek and Tiszakürt is missing from your list. It will include a new bridge over the Tisza, and will be ready in August 2021.

https://nif.hu/projektek/2015/11/m44-autout-nagykoros-tiszakurt-kozotti-szakasz/


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Hungary (> List <):
*NEW M44:* Lakitelek – Tiszakürt 9.9km (July 2018 to August 2021) – ? – map (source; source)

- Macedonia (> List <):
*A4:* Miladinovci (A1) – Stip 47km (February 2014 to January 2019 --> Early 2019?) – project – map (source: date has passed)

- Norway (> List <):
*E18:* Arendal-West – Tvedestrand 22.8km (March 2017 to October 2019 --> 2nd July 2019) – project – map (source)

- Poland (> List <): (source; source)
*NEW S51:* Olsztyn-East (S16) – Olsztyn-Jaroty 8.6km (July 2016 to 1st February 2019) – project – map
*S51:* Olsztyn-East (S16) – Olsztyn-South (DK16) --> Olsztyn-Jaroty – Olsztyn-South (DK16)14.7km --> 6.1km (July 2016 to April 2019) – project – map --> map


*Recent openings: > List <.*

*Upcoming openings: > List <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Greece (> List <): (source)
*NEW A3:* Stavos – Anthili (A1) 14km (2008 to Late 2020) – ? – map
*A3:* Xyniada – Anthili (A1) --> Xyniada – Stavos 32km --> 18km (2008 to Late 2021) – project --> *DEL* – map --> map

- Macedonia (> List <) --> North Macedonia (> List <)

- The Netherlands (> List <):
*NEW N381:* Donkerbroek – Oosterwolde (N351) ~7km (February 2019 to July 2020) [2nd c/w] – ? – map (source; source; source)

- Sweden (> List <):
*NEW E20:* east of Alingsas – Vargarda-South 15km (2018 to June 2021) – project – map (source; source)


*Recent openings: > List <.*

*Upcoming openings: > List <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## Autobahn-mann

*Italy SPV:* Thiene (A31) – Breganze-West 5km (November 2011 to >= February 2019 *--> Late February/April 2019*) – Source: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=156715742&postcount=854
Source says: "As soon as possible, maximum in April"

Also link-site with upgraded project: https://www.regione.veneto.it/web/superstrada-pedemontana-veneta/


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Germany (> List <):
*A30:* AS Gohfeld – AS Bad Oeynhausen-North 5.3km (September 2008 to Summer 2019 --> Early June 2019) [2nd c/w] [discontinuation: 1.4km] – project – map (source)

- Poland (> List <): (source)
*S5:* west of Bydgoszcz-Blonie (S10) – Szubin-North 9.7km (August 2017 to 2020? --> _suspended_) --> [contract canceled] – project – map
*S5:* Nowe Marzy (A1) – east of Swiecie-North 9.6km (July 2017 to Late 2020 --> _suspended_) --> [contract canceled] – project – map
*S5:* west of Swiecie-North – east of Swiecie-West 5.3km (July 2017 to Late 2020 --> _suspended_) [2nd c/w] --> [contract canceled] – project – map
*S5:* west of Swiecie-West – north of Swiecie-South 3.3km (July 2017 to Late 2020 --> _suspended_) [2nd c/w] --> [contract canceled] – project – map
*S5:* south of Swiecie-South – Bydgoszcz-North 22.4km (July 2017 to Late 2020 --> _suspended_) --> [contract canceled] – project – map

- Serbia (> List <): (source; source; source)
*NEW A4:* west of Sopot tunnel – north of Pirot-North 2km (June 2013 to 26th July 2018) – project – map
*NEW A4:* Stanicenje – west of Sopot tunnel 1km (June 2013 to 26th July 2018) [1st c/w] – project – map
*A4:* Stanicenje – north of Pirot-North --> Stanicenje – west of Sopot tunnel 2km --> 1km (June 2013 to Spring 2019) --> [2nd c/w] – project – map --> map

- Slovakia (> List <):
*D1:* Hricovske Podhradie (D3) – Lietavska Lucka 11.3km (February 2014 to Mid 2019 --> Mid 2020) – project – map (source)

- Spain (> List <): (source)
*AG46:* Cangas – Meira 3.9km (August 2017 to Late June 2019 --> 21st June 2019) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*N-II:* Terradelles – Vilafreser (AP7) 3.3km (June 2015 to Spring 2019 --> 21st June 2019) – ? – map


*Recent openings: > List <.*

*Upcoming openings: > List <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## nikicakica

MichiH said:


> *NEW A4:* Stanicenje – west of Sopot tunnel 1km (June 2013 to 26th July 2018) [1st c/w] – project – map


This is not opened, it will be in June, and second c/w will be opened in July.


----------



## Autobahn-mann

Some news from SPV, according to this document https://api.spveneta.com/download-public/cf4288e716f19a9bb9eeec9e318557e2485bb2e1

*Italy*
2019 opening:
SPV: Mussolente/Loria – Riese 3,5km (October 2014 to 2019 *--> October 30th, 2019*)

2020 opening:
SPV: Montecchio/Arzignano – Castelgomberto 9.8km (April 2014 to July 2020 *--> Summer 2020*)
SPV: Malo – Thiene (A31) ~7km (April 2014 to 2019 --> 2020/2021)
SPV: Montecchio Maggiore (A4) – Montecchio Maggiore (SR11) 1.0km (April 2014 to 2020/22)
SPV: Breganze-West – Marostica 9km (April 2014 to 2019 --> September 2020)
SPV: Marostica – Bassano-East (SS47) 8.5km (February 2013 to 2019 --> September 2020)
SPV: Bassano-East (SS47) – Mussolente/Loria 5km (April 2014 to 2019 --> September 2020)
SPV: Riese – Montebelluna East 20,2km (October 2014 to 2019 --> September 2020)
SPV: Montebelluna East – Spresiano 13,6km (? to Late 2020)

2021 opening:
SPV: Spresiano – A27 2,5km (? to Late 2020 --> May 2021)
SPV: Castelgomberto – Malo 9.1km (October 2014 to September 2020 *--> 2nd half 2021* 
[July/November])


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Bosnia and Herzegovina (> List <): (source)
*NEW A1:* Johovac – Dobof-North 6km (June 2019 to 2022) – ? – map
*"BaDoHwy":* Johovac – Johovac (A1) ~2km --> 3km (Summer 2012 to ? --> 2022) [to be opened with A1 which is not yet u/c] --> *DEL* – project – map

- France (> List <):
*N10:* south of Touverac – north of Chevanceaux 4.7km (2014 to Mid 2019 --> 20th June 2019) – project – map (source)

- Germany (> List <):
*A30:* AS Gohfeld – AS Bad Oeynhausen-North --> AS Gohfeld - east of AS Gohfeld 5.3km --> 1.5km (September 2008 to Early June 2019) [2nd c/w] [discontinuation: 1.4km] – project – map --> map (source)
*NEW A30:* east of AS Gohfeld – AS Bad Oeynhausen-North 3.8km (September 2008 to Summer 2019) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)
*A33:* AS Belm (B51) – south of AS Osnabrück-Schinkel 2.2km (February 2015 to Late 2019 --> 12th June 2019) – project – map (source)
*NEW B51:* AS Belm-Icker – AS Belm (A33) 1.5km (February 2015 to 12th June 2019) – project – map (source)
*B51:* north of Belm – AS Belm (A33) --> AS Belm-Vehrte – AS Belm-Icker 4.5km --> 2.0km (February 2015 to Late 2019) – project – map --> map (source)
*A33:* AS Borgholzhausen – north of AS Halle 7.9km (December 2012 to Late 2019 --> >= Late December 2019) – project – map (source)

- Italy (> List <):
*SS96 Barese:* Altamura-South (SS99) – north of Altamura 3.4km (October 2015 to May 2019 --> June 2019) [2nd c/w] – ? – map (source)
*SS99 Barese:* Altamura-South (SS96) – south of Altamura-South 1.0km (October 2015 to May 2019 --> June 2019) – ? – map (source)
*SPV:* Mussolente/Loria – Montebelluna --> Mussolente/Loria – Riese 11.9km --> 3.5km (October 2014 to 2019 --> October 2019) – project – map --> map (source)
*SPV:* Montecchio/Arzignano – Castelgomberto 9.8km (April 2014 to July 2020 --> Summer 2020) – project – map (source)
*SPV:* Breganze-West – Marostica 9km (April 2014 to 2019 --> September 2020) – project – map (source)
*SPV:* Marostica – Bassano-East (SS47) 8.5km (February 2013 to 2019 --> September 2020) – project – map (source)
*SPV:* Bassano-East (SS47) – Mussolente/Loria 5km (April 2014 to 2019 --> September 2020) – project – map (source)
*NEW SPV:* Riese – Montebelluna-East 20.2km (October 2014 to September 2020) – project – map (source)
*SPV:* Montebelluna/Castelfranco – Spresiano (A27) --> Montebelluna-East – Spresiano 27km --> 13.6km (? to Late 2020) – project – map --> map (source)
*SPV:* Malo – Thiene (A31) ~7km (April 2014 to 2019 --> 2020/21) – project – map (source)
*NEW SPV:* Spresiano – Spresiano (A27) 2.5km (? to May 2021) – project – map (source)
*SPV:* Castelgomberto – Malo 9.1km (October 2014 to September 2020 --> Fall 2021) – project – map (source)

- Poland (> List <):
*NEW S19:* Krasnik-South – Janow Lubelski-North 18.1km (June 2019 to May 2021) – project – map (source)
*S17:* Skrudki – Kurow-West (S12) 13.2km (December 2016 to June 2019 --> 19th June 2019) – project – map (source)

- Serbia (> List <): (source; source)
*DEL A4:* Stanicenje – west of Sopot tunnel 1km (June 2013 to 26th July 2018) [1st c/w] – project – map
*A4:* Stanicenje – west of Sopot tunnel 1km (June 2013 to Spring 2019 --> July 2019) [2nd c/w] --> *DEL* – project – map
*A4:* north of Sarleh tunnel – south of Sarlah tunnel 1.4km (June 2013 to Spring 2019 --> Mid 2019) [2nd c/w] – project – map

- Slovakia (> List <):
*NEW* map

- Spain (> List <):
*AG46:* Cangas – Meira 3.9km (August 2017 to 21st June 2019 --> 21st June 2019) [2nd c/w] – ? – map (source)
*A352:* south of Vera – Garrucha 4.3km (2009 to Spring 2019 --> 2020?) – ? – map (source)
*SE40:* Torrequinto (A376) – Carretera de la Isla (A4) 8.1km (? to Spring 2019 --> 2019?) – ? – map (source)


*Recent openings: > List <.*

*Upcoming openings: > List <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## MichiH

DEL


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Croatia (> List <):
*D14:* Bedekovcina – Zlatar Bistrica 6.5km (2017 to June 2019 --> Mid 2019) [1st c/w]– ? – map (source)

- Czechia (> List <):
*D3:* Bosilec – Sevetin 8.1km (September 2015 to 24th June 2019 --> 24th June 2019) – project – map (source)
*NEW D3:* Usilne – Hodejovice 7.5km (April 2019 to September 2022) – project – map (source)

- Germany (> List <):
*A72:* AS Borna-North – AS Rötha 8.5km (July 2013 to Late 2019 --> September 2019) – project – map (source)
*B50:* AS Platten – east of AS Lösnich 19.9km (July 2009 to Fall 2019 --> Early November 2019) – project – map (source)
*B318:* AS Holzkirchen (A8) – AS Holzkirchen 1.5km (June 2017 to Mid 2019 --> Late 2019) – project – map (source)
*B85:* east of Altenkreith – east of Regen bridge 1.7km (July 2017 to 2019 --> Late 2020) – project – map (source)
*B85:* east of Regen bridge – Pliendling 1.7km (July 2017 to 2021 --> 2022) – project – map (source)

- Hungary (> List <): (source)
*M4:* Üllo – Cegledbercel 36.3km (April 2017 to Summer 2019 --> December 2019) – ? – map
*M4:* Abony-West – Abony-North --> Abony-West - Abony-East 11.2km (March 2018 to Late 2019 --> Summer 2020) – ? – map
*M4:* Abony-North – Törökszentmiklos --> Abony-East – Törökszentmiklos 24.9km (October 2013 to 2020 --> Early 2022) – ? – map

- Ireland (> List <):
*M11:* Clough – Enniscorthy-South 27km (October 2015 to Mid 2019 --> July 2019) – project – map (source)

- Norway (> List <): (source; source)
*E6:* Katerud – Kolomoen (Rv3) 12km (August 2017 to Fall 2019 --> 1st October 2019) – project – map
*NEW E6:* Rudshogda – Arnkvern 19km (October 2017 to 1st July 2020) – project – map
*E6:* Moelv – Arnkvern --> Moelv - Rudshogda 24km --> 6km (October 2017 to Fall 2020 --> December 2020) – project – map --> map
*E6:* Arnkvern – Katerud 7km (August 2017 to Summer 2020 --> December 2020) – project – map

- Poland (> List <): (source)
*S51:* Olsztyn-Jaroty – Olsztyn-South (DK16) 6.1km (July 2016 to June 2019 --> 1st July 2019) – project – map
*S17:* Garwolin-South – Trojanow 22km (March 2017 to June 2019 --> Early July 2019) – project – map
*S17:* Trojanow – Ruda 3km (March 2017 to June 2019 --> Early July 2019) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*NEW S19:* Janow Lubelski-South – Lasy Janowskie 8.0km (July 2019 to May 2021) – project – map

- Serbia (> List <): (source)
*A2:* Obrenovac – Ub 26.2km (August 2014 to Mid 2019 --> August 2019) – project – map
*A2:* Ub – Lajkovac 12.5km (Mid 2010 to Mid 2019 --> August 2019) [completed November 2014; to be opened with neighboring section] – project – map
*A2:* Lajkovac – Ljig 20km (August 2014 to Mid 2019 --> August 2019) – project – map
*A2:* Ljig – south of Ljig 4.6km (August 2014 to Mid 2019 --> August 2019) – project – map
*A2:* Surcin (A1) – Obrenovac 17.6km (March 2017 to November 2019 --> 19th December 2019) – project – map

- Spain (> List <):
*N-II:* Terradelles – Vilafreser (AP7) 3.3km (June 2015 to 21st June 2019 --> Mid July 2019) – ? – map (source)

- Sweden (> List <):
*NEW E4:* Toftanäs – south of Ljungby-South 32km (March 2019 to Late 2022) – project – map (source; source; source; source)


*Recent openings: > List <.*

*Upcoming openings: > List <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## medi84

MichiH said:


> *A1:* Johovac – Doboj-North 6km (June 2019 to 2022) – ? – map
> *"BaDoHwy":* Johovac – Johovac (A1) 3km (Summer 2012 to 2022) – project – map


Official name of the A1 section is *Rudanka (Kostajnica) – Interchange Johovac (Tovira)*

Project Link

Deadline is June 2021. Link

More precise length is 6.1km. Link


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Bosnia and Herzegovina (> List <): (source)
*A1:* Johovac – Doboj-North 6km (June 2019 to 2022 --> June 2021) – ? --> project – map
*"BaDoHwy":* Johovac – Johovac (A1) 3km (Summer 2012 to 2022 --> June 2021) – project --> project – map

- France (> List <): (source)
*N70:* Palinges – Genelard --> north of Palinges – Genelard 6km (April 2017 to 19th July 2018) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*NEW N70:* north of Palinges – south of Palinges 1km (April 2017 to 1st July 2019) [2nd c/w] – ? – map

- Germany (> List <):
*NEW A72:* AS Borna-North – AS Rötha 8.5km (July 2013 to August 2019) [direction Chemnitz] – project – map (source)
*A72:* AS Borna-North – AS Rötha 8.5km (July 2013 to September 2019 --> Late September 2019) --> [direction Leipzig] – project – map (source)
*B85:* east of Altenkreith – east of Regen bridge --> east of Regen bridge – Piendling 1.7km (July 2017 to Late 2020) – project – map
*B85:* east of Regen bridge – Pliendling --> east of Altenkreith – east of Regen bridge 1.7km (July 2017 to 2022) – project – map

- Italy (> List <): (source :banana: )
*SS96 Barese:* Altamura-South (SS99) – north of Altamura 3.4km (October 2015 to June 2019 --> 5th July 2019) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*SS99 Barese:* Altamura-South (SS96) – south of Altamura-South 1.0km (October 2015 to June 2019 --> 5th July 2019) – ? – map

- Norway (> List <):
*E18:* Arendal-West – Tvedestrand 22.8km (March 2017 to 2nd July 2019 --> 2nd July 2019) – project – map (source)

- Poland (> List <):
*S51:* Olsztyn-Jaroty – Olsztyn-South (DK16) 6.1km (July 2016 to 1st July 2019 --> 1st July 2019) – project – map (source)
*S17:* Garwolin-South – Trojanow 22km (March 2017 to Early July 2019 --> 4th July 2019) – project – map (source)
*S17:* Trojanow – Ruda 3km (March 2017 to Early July 2019 --> 4th July 2019) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)
*NEW S17:* Ruda – Ryki-North 4km (March 2017 to 4th July 2019) – project – map (source)
*S17:* Ruda – Skrudki --> Ryki-North – Skrudki 20.2km --> 16km (March 2017 to Summer 2019) – project – map --> map (source)

- Romania (> List <):
*A1:* Holdea – Ilia ~21km (2013 to Summer 2019? --> August 2019?) – ? – map (source; source)
*A1:* Ilia – Deva/Soimus 22.1km (2013 to Late 2019 --> August 2019?) – ? – map (source; source)
*A1:* Margina – Holdea ~14km (2013 to >= 2020 --> >= 2023) – ? – map (source; source)

- United Kingdom (> List <): (source)
*NEW A6:* Toome – Randalstown-West 7km (June 2017 to 13th August 2019) [1st c/w] – project – map
*NEW A6:* Toome – Randalstown-West 7km (June 2017 to 2019?) [2nd c/w] – project – map


*Recent openings: > List <.*

*Upcoming openings: > List <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


*@medi84*, I prefer the name of the (future) interchange/exit.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Bosnia and Herzegovina (> List <):
*A1:* HR/BIH border (Svilaj) – Svilaj 2km (November 2013 to September 2019 --> December 2019) – project – map (source)

- Croatia (> List <):
*A5:* Zoljani – HR/BIH border 2.0km (September 2011 to September 2019 --> December 2019) – ? – map (source)

- Germany (> List <):
*NEW B58:* east of Rhine bridge – Wesel-Schepersfeld (B70) 3.7km (July 2019 to 2025) – ? – map (source)

- Ireland (> List <):
*M11:* Clough – Enniscorthy-South 27km (October 2015 to July 2019 --> 18th July 2019) – project – map (source)

- Poland (> List <): (source)
*NEW S19:* Janow Lubelski-North – Janow Lubelski-South 7.0km (July 2019 to May 2021) – project – map
*NEW S14:* Lodz-Teofilow – Lodz-Lublinek 12.2km (July 2019 to December 2021) – project – map

- Serbia (> List <): (source; source)
*A4:* Stanicenje – west of Sopot tunnel 1km (June 2013 to July 2019 --> 9th July 2019) – project – map
*A4:* north of Sarleh tunnel – south of Sarlah tunnel 1.4km (June 2013 to Mid 2019 --> 9th July 2019) [2nd c/w] – project – map

- Spain (> List <):
*A21:* Santa Cilia – Jaca-West 9.0km (? to Summer 2019 --> 11th July 2019) – ? – map (source)
*A21:* Puente la Reina de Jaca – Santa Cilia 7.2km (? to Early 2020 --> Late 2019) – ? – map (source)
*A56:* A Barrela-North (Estivada) – As Lamas (OU901) 8.8km (2008 to Late 2019 --> 2020?) – project – map (source)


*Recent openings: > List <.*

*Upcoming openings: > List <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Ireland (> List <):
*M11:* Clough – Enniscorthy-South 27km (October 2015 to 18th July 2019 --> 18th July 2019) – project – map (source)

- Serbia (> List <):
*A4:* Stanicenje – west of Sopot tunnel 1km (June 2013 to 9th July 2019 --> July 2019) – project – map (source)

- Spain (> List <):
*N-II --> A2:* Terradelles – Vilafreser (AP7) 3.3km (June 2015 to Mid July 2019 --> 17th July 2019) – ? – map (source; source; source)


*Recent openings: > List <.*

*Upcoming openings: > List <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## Kemo

MichiH said:


> Unknown opening date:[/SIZE]
> *A1:* Czestochowa-North – Czestochowa-Blachownia 20.3km (September 2016 to _suspended_) [contract canceled] – project – map


December 2019



> *A1:* Czestochowa-Blachownia – Czestochowa-South 4.7km (July 2016 to August 2019) – project – map


To be opened with the above section - December 2019



> *S7:* Skomielna Biala – Zabornia (DK47) 5.2km (April 2016 to August 2019) – project – map


Fall 2019



> *S6:* north of Ploty-North – Kielpino 14.2km (December 2016 to Summer 2019) – project – map


To be opened with neighboring sections - November 2019



> *S5:* Maksymilianowo – Bydgoszcz-Oplawiec 8.5km (June 2017 to November 2019) – project – map


April 2020



> *S6:* Nowogard-East – north of Ploty-North 20.3km (March 2017 to Fall 2019) – project – map
> *S6:* Kielpino – Kolobrzeg-West 24.1km (December 2016 to Fall 2019) – project – map
> *S6:* Kolobrzeg-West – Ustronie Morskie 14.7km (February 2017 to Fall 2019) – project – map
> *S6:* Ustronie Morskie – Bielice (S11) 25.1km (March 2017 to Fall 2019) – project – map
> *S6:* Bielice (S11) – Koszalin-East 6.9km (March 2016 to Fall 2019) – project – map
> *S11:* Bielice (S6) – Koszalin-West 2.0km (March 2016 to Fall 2019) – project – map


November 2019



> *S17:* Warsaw-Lubelska (S2) – Ostrow 15.2km (March 2018 to Late 2019) – project – map


2020


----------



## g.spinoza

*ITALY*
SS76: Fossato di Vico – Cancelli di Fabriano 7.5km (Early 2009 to suspended) [2nd c/w] – project – map

Works have resumed, albeit slowly. New projected opening date is October 2019:
https://www.centropagina.it/fabriano/quadrilatero-ottobre-apertura-tratto-fossato-cancelli-fabriano/


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Albania (> List <):
*A2:* Mbrostar Ura – Levan 22km (2013 to Summer 2019 --> Mid July 2019) [1st c/w] – ? – map (source)

- Germany (> List <): (source)
*A72:* AS Borna-North – AS Rötha 8.5km (July 2013 to August 2019 --> 2nd August 2019) [direction Chemnitz] – project – map
*A30:* east of AS Gohfeld – AS Bad Oeynhausen-North 3.8km (September 2008 to Summer 2019 --> Late July 2019) [2nd c/w] – project – map

- Hungary (> List <):
*NEW M4:* Cegled – Abony-West 7km (? to October 2019) – ? – map (source; source; source)

- Italy (> List <):
*NEW SS106:* west of Palizzi Marina – east of Palizzi Marina 3.8km (August 2006 to 23rd July 2019) [1st c/w] – project – map (source; source)
*SS106:* west of Palizzi Marina – east of Palizzi Marina 3.8km (August 2006 to 2019?) --> [2nd c/w] – project – map (source; source)
*SS76:* Fossato di Vico – Cancelli di Fabriano 7.5km (Early 2009 to _suspended_ --> October 2019) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)

- Poland (> List <):
*A1:* Czestochowa-South – Wozniki 16.7km (March 2016 to August 2019 --> 2nd August 2019) – project – map (source; source)
*A1:* Wozniki – Pyrzowice (S1) 15.2km --> 16.8km (September 2015 to August 2019 --> 2nd August 2019) – project – map (source; source)
*S6:* Nowogard-East – north of Ploty-North 20.3km (March 2017 to Fall 2019 --> November 2019) – project – map (source)
*S6:* north of Ploty-North – Kielpino 14.2km (December 2016 to Summer 2019 --> November 2019) – project – map (source)
*S6:* Kielpino – Kolobrzeg-West 24.1km (December 2016 to Fall 2019 --> November 2019) – project – map (source)
*S6:* Kolobrzeg-West – Ustronie Morskie 14.7km (February 2017 to Fall 2019 --> November 2019) – project – map (source)
*S6:* Ustronie Morskie – Bielice (S11) 25.1km (March 2017 to Fall 2019 --> November 2019) – project – map (source)
*S6:* Bielice (S11) – Koszalin-East 6.9km (March 2016 to Fall 2019 --> November 2019) – project – map (source)
*S11:* Bielice (S6) – Koszalin-West 2.0km (March 2016 to Fall 2019 --> November 2019) – project – map (source)
*S7:* Skomielna Biala – Zabornia (DK47) 5.2km (April 2016 to August 2019 --> Fall 2019) – project – map (source)
*A1:* Czestochowa-North – Czestochowa-Blachownia 20.3km (September 2016 to _suspended_ --> December 2019) [contract canceled] --> *DEL* – project – map (source)
*A1:* Czestochowa-Blachownia – Czestochowa-South 4.7km (July 2016 to August 2019 --> December 2019) – project – map (source)
*S5:* Maksymilianowo – Bydgoszcz-Oplawiec 8.5km (June 2017 to November 2019 --> April 2020) – project – map (source)
*S17:* Warsaw-Lubelska (S2) – Ostrow 15.2km (March 2018 to Late 2019 --> 2020) – project – map (source)
*NEW DK46:* Wydrowice – Sosnowka 6.7km (August 2019 to November 2021) – project – map (source)

- Serbia (> List <):
*A4:* Stanicenje – west of Sopot tunnel 1km (June 2013 to July 2019 --> 27th July 2019) – project – map (source)

- Spain (> List <):
*NEW Ma19:* east of Llucmajor – west of Campos 9km (Fall 2018 to Fall 2020) – ? – map (source; source; source)
*NEW A63:* west of Salas – Salas-East 5km (? to Fall 2020) [2nd c/w] – ? – map (source)
*A63:* La Espina – Salas-East --> La Espina – west of Salas 11.7km --> 7km (? to _suspended_) [2nd c/w] – ? – map --> map (source)


*Recent openings: > List <.*

*Upcoming openings: > List <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Germany (> List <):
*A30:* east of AS Gohfeld – AS Bad Oeynhausen-North 3.8km (September 2008 to Late July 2019 --> 2nd August 2019) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)
*A72:* AS Borna-North – AS Rötha 8.5km (July 2013 to 2nd August 2019 --> 2nd August 2019) [direction Chemnitz] – project – map (source)
*B49:* AS Tiefenbach – AS Leun 2.1km (August 2016 to 2021 --> 2022) – project – map (source)

- Poland (> List <):
*A1:* Czestochowa-South – Wozniki 16.7km (March 2016 to 2nd August 2019 --> 2nd August 2019) – project – map (source)
*A1:* Wozniki – Pyrzowice (S1) 16.8km (September 2015 to 2nd August 2019 --> 2nd August 2019) – project – map (source)
*S8:* Radziejowice – west of Siestrzen 8.4km (February 2017 to July 2019 --> August 2019?) – project – map (source)

- Serbia (> List <):
*A2:* Obrenovac – Ub 26.2km (August 2014 to August 2019 --> 18th August 2019) – project – map (source)
*A2:* Ub – Lajkovac 12.5km (Mid 2010 to August 2019 --> 18th August 2019) [completed November 2014; to be opened with neighboring section] – project – map (source)
*A2:* Lajkovac – Ljig 20km (August 2014 to August 2019 --> 18th August 2019) – project – map (source)
*A2:* Ljig – south of Ljig 4.6km (August 2014 to August 2019 --> 18th August 2019) – project – map (source)
*A1:* west of Ostruznica bridge – Ostruznica 2.5km (January 2016 to October 2019 --> Late 2020) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)
*A1:* Ostruznica – east of Strazevica tunnel 11.5km (July 2018 to July 2021 --> Late 2021) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)
*A1:* east of Strazevica tunnel – Bubanj Potok (A3) 7.0km (July 2018 to July 2021 --> Late 2022) – project – map (source)

- Slovakia (> List <):
*NEW R4:* Presov-North – Presov-West (D1) 4.3km (July 2019 to Spring 2023) – ? – map (source; source)

- Spain (> List <):
*B24:* Vallirana-West – Vallirana-East 2.1km (2005 to Mid 2019 --> Early October 2019) – project – map (source)
*A11:* Langa de Duero – San Esteban de Gormaz 11.4km (2009/10 to September 2019 --> Late 2019) – ? – map (source)


*Recent openings: > List <.*

*Upcoming openings: > List <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Czechia (> List <):
*D1:* Prerov-North (D55) – Lipnik nad Becvou (D35) 14.3km (July 2015 to November 2019 --> December 2019) – project – map (source)

- Estonia (> List <): (source; source; source)
*NEW T1:* Aaspere – west of Haljala 6.4km (July 2019 to October 2020) – ? – map
*NEW T11:* Saku – west of Luige 4.1km (May 2019 to Spring 2021) – ? – map

- Germany (> List <):
*A94:* AS Pastetten – AS Dorfen 17.4km (April 2012 to October 2019 --> 30th September 2019) – project – map (source)
*A94:* AS Dorfen – AS Heldenstein 14.9km (July 2013 to October 2019 --> 30th September 2019) – project – map (source)
*B75:* AS Hamburg-Georgswerder – AS Hamburg-Wilhelmsburg-South (A26) 4.8km (October 2016 to November 2019 --> >= October 2019) [rededication of A252/A253: 6.0km] – project – map (source)

- Hungary (> List <): (source)
*M70:* east of Tornyiszentmiklos – north of Csörnyeföld 5.0km (Fall 2017 to Fall 2019 --> Mid December 2019) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*M70:* south of Csörnyeföld – north of Letenye 5.5km (Fall 2017 to Fall 2019 --> Mid December 2019) [2nd c/w] – ? – map


*Recent openings: > List <.*

*Upcoming openings: > List <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## danutzu_2910

@MichiH,
*Romania A1*: Ilia – Deva/Soimus 22.1km (2013 to August 2019?) – ? – map
Is already opened sice 14.08.2019

*Romania A1*: Holdea – Ilia ~21km (2013 to August 2019?) – ? – map
Will be open very soon, maybe next week


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Hungary (> List <):
*R67 --> F67:* south of Somogybabod – north of Kaposfüred 33.2km (Fall 2017 to Fall 2019 --> <= October 2019) – ? – map (source)

- Poland (> List <): (source)
*NEW S19:* south of Lublin-Weglin – Niedrzwica Duza 12.0km (August 2019 to June 2021) – project – map
*NEW S61:* Lomza-South – Sniadowo 17.0km (August 2019 to Summer 2021) – project – map

- Romania (> List <):
*A1:* Ilia – Deva/Soimus 22.1km (2013 to August 2019? --> 14th August 2019) – ? – map (source)

- United Kingdom (> List <): (source)
*A6:* Toome – Randalstown-West 7km (June 2017 to 13th August 2019 --> 4th August 2019) [1st c/w] --> *DEL* – project – map
*DEL A6:* Toome – Randalstown-West 7km (June 2017 to 2019?) [2nd c/w] – project – map


*Recent openings: > List <.*

*Upcoming openings: > List <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Czechia (> List <):
*I13:* Trebusice-North – east of Trebusice-East 1.4km (November 2017 to October 2019 --> December 2019) – project – map (source)

- Poland (> List <): (source)
*S6:* Nowogard-East – north of Ploty-North --> Nowogard-East – Lisowo 20.3km --> 12.0km (March 2017 to November 2019) – project – map --> map
*NEW S6:* Lisowo – north of Ploty-North 8.3km (March 2017 to 22nd August 2019) [1st c/w] – project – map
*NEW S6:* Lisowo – north of Ploty-North 8.3km (March 2017 to November 2019) [2nd c/w] – project – map

- Serbia (> List <): (source)
*A2:* Obrenovac – Ub 26.2km (August 2014 to 18th August 2019 --> 18th August 2019) – project – map
*A2:* Ub – Lajkovac 12.5km (Mid 2010 to 18th August 2019 --> 18th August 2019) [completed November 2014; to be opened with neighboring section] – project – map
*A2:* Lajkovac – Ljig --> Lajkovac – south of Ljig 20km --> 24.0km (August 2014 to 18th August 2019 --> 18th August 2019) – project – map
*DEL A2:* Ljig – south of Ljig 4.6km (August 2014 to 18th August 2019) – project – map


*Recent openings: > List <.*

*Upcoming openings: > List <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Greece (> List <):
*EO65:* Nea Santa – Assiros (A25) 11.4km (? to August 2019 --> 2019?) – ? – map (source)

- Poland (> List <):
*DW631:* Warsaw-Powstancow – Warsaw-Marsa 3.8km (April 2016 to Summer 2019 --> 28th August 2019) – project – map (source)
*DW631:* Warsaw-Zolnierska – Warsaw-Chelmzynska 0.9km (April 2016 to Summer 2019 --> 28th August 2019) [direction Zielonka] – project – map (source)
*DW669:* Bialystok-Aleja Jana Pawla II – Bialystok-Wiadukt 6.3km (February 2017 to Summer 2019 --> 28th August 2019) – project – map (source)
*S17:* Ryki-North – Skrudki 16km (March 2017 to Summer 2019 --> September 2019) – project – map (source)
*DK47:* Zabornia (S7) – Chabowka 0.9km (April 2016 to August 2019 --> September 2019) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)
*S8:* Radziejowice – west of Siestrzen 8.4km (February 2017 to August 2019? --> September 2019?) – project – map (source: date has passed)

- Romania (> List <):
*A1:* Holdea – Ilia ~21km (2013 to August 2019? --> September 2019) – ? – map (source)

- Serbia (> List <):
*A1:* west of Ostruznica bridge – Ostruznica 2.5km (January 2016 to Late 2020 --> 15th November 2019) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source; source)
*NEW A1:* Ostruznica – Orlovacha 8.0km (July 2018 to Late 2020) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source; source)
*A1:* Ostruznica – east of Strazevica tunnel --> Orlovacha – east of Strazevica tunnel 11.5km --> 3.5km (July 2018 to Late 2021) [2nd c/w] – project – map --> map (source; source)
*A4:* Prosek – Crvena Reka 22.5km (March 2012 to August 2019 --> September 2019?) [1st c/w] – project – map (source: date has passed)

- Spain (> List <):
*N124:* Arminon (A1) – Zambrana --> north of Zambrana – south of Zambrana 3km --> 3.5km (April 2017 to Summer 2019) – ? – map --> map (source)


*Recent openings: > List <.*

*Upcoming openings: > List <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## satanism

A4 Prosek-Crvena Reka would be opened in full profile (except as one c/w around Bancarevo tunnel and right at the end, where it connects to the existing segment eastwards) mid-late October, according to the Serbian PM.


----------



## Autobahn-mann

Updates from italian SPV: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=162028106&postcount=1004 (post from italian thread)


----------



## MichiH

DEL


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Austria (> List <):
*A5:* Drasenhofen-North – south of Drasenhofen 5.5km (April 2018 to Late 2019 --> 8th September 2019) [1st c/w] – project – map (source)

- Belgium (> List <):
*N5:* Couvin-South – B/F border (Bruly) 9km (August 2015 to Early September 2019 --> 6th September 2019) – project – map (source)

- Croatia (> List <):
*D14:* Bedekovcina – Zlatar Bistrica 6.5km (2017 to Mid 2019 --> Late 2019?) [1st c/w]– ? – map (source)

- Germany (> List <):
*A33:* AS Borgholzhausen – north of AS Halle 7.9km (December 2012 to >= Late December 2019 --> November 2019) – project – map (source)
*A46:* AS Bestwig – AS Nuttlar 5.6km (September 2009 to Late 2019 --> 18th November 2019) – ? – map (source)
*A94:* AS Pastetten – AS Dorfen 17.4km (April 2012 to 30th September 2019 --> 1st October 2019) – project – map (source)
*A94:* AS Dorfen – AS Heldenstein 14.9km (July 2013 to 30th September 2019 --> 1st October 2019) – project – map (source)
*B51:* AS Belm-Vehrte – AS Belm-Icker 2.0km (February 2015 to Late 2019 --> 7th August 2019) – project – map (source)

- Hungary (> List <):
*M44:* Tiszakürt – Kondoros 62km (December 2016 to Summer 2019 --> September 2019) – ? – map (source)
*M2:* north of Vac-South – north of Dunakeszi/Fot 16km (May 2017 to 2019 --> 30th September 2019) [2nd c/w] – ? – map (source)

- Italy (> List <):
*SPV:* Mussolente/Loria – Riese 3.5km (October 2014 to October 2019 --> November 2019) – project – map (source)

- Poland (> List <):
*DW631:* Warsaw-Powstancow – Warsaw-Marsa 3.8km (April 2016 to 28th August 2019 --> 30th August 2019) – project – map (source)
*DW631:* Warsaw-Zolnierska – Warsaw-Chelmzynska 0.9km (April 2016 to 28th August 2019 --> 30th August 2019) [direction Zielonka] – project – map (source)
*S17:* Ryki-North – Skrudki 16km (March 2017 to September 2019 --> 6th September 2019) – project – map (source)
*NEW S6:* Bielice (S11) – Koszalin-North 2.5km (March 2016 to September 2019) – project – map (source)
*S11:* Bielice (S6) – Koszalin-West 2.0km (March 2016 to November 2019 --> September 2019) – project – map (source)
*S6:* Bielice (S11) – Koszalin-East --> Koszalin-North - Koszalin-East 6.9km --> 3km (March 2016 to November 2019) – project – map --> map (source)
*NEW S7:* Strzegowo – Pienki 22.0km (September 2019 to May 2021) – project – map (source)
*NEW S7:* Pienki – Plonsk-North 13.8km (September 2019 to May 2021) – project – map (source)
*NEW S7:* Szczepanowice – Widoma 14.0km (September 2019 to May 2021) – project – map (source)
*NEW S61:* Koniecki Małe – north of Stawiski 17.0km (September 2019 to June 2021) – project – map (source)

- Serbia (> List <): (source)
*A4:* Prosek – Crvena Reka 22.5km (March 2012 to September 2019? --> October 2019) [1st c/w] --> *DEL* – project – map
*A4:* Prosek – Crvena Reka 22.5km --> ?km (March 2012 to October 2019? --> > October 2019) [2nd c/w] --> [2nd c/w, partially] – project – map

- Spain (> List <):
*N124:* north of Zambrana – south of Zambrana 3.5km (April 2017 to Summer 2019 --> September 2019?) – ? – map (source)


*Recent openings: > List <.*

*Upcoming openings: > List <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- France (> List <):
*D973:* Marcey-les-Greves – Les Martellieres (A84) 4.8km (February 2016 to Late 2019 --> 16th September 2019) – ? – map (source)
*A406:* west of Macau-Loche – Macau-South --> west of Macon-Loche – Macon-South 4.5km (July 2017 to September 2019 --> Late 2019) – project – map (source)

- Germany (> List <):
*B75:* AS Hamburg-Georgswerder – AS Hamburg-Wilhelmsburg-South (A26) 4.8km (October 2016 to >= October 2019 --> 7th October 2019) [rededication of A252/A253: 6.0km] – project – map (source)
*B33:* east of AS Allensbach-West – AS Allensbach-Center 2.4km (November 2015 to Late 2020 --> 6th December 2019) – project – map (source)
*B33:* Waldsiedlung – AS Reichenau 0.9km (June 2014 to Mid 2019 --> 2019?) – project – map (source: date has passed)

- Lithuania (> List <):
*NEW A14:* Nemencinele (108) – south of Paraudondvariai (172) 5km (2019 to 2020) – ? – map (source; source; source; source)

- Montenegro (> List <):
*A1:* Matesevo – Podgorica-North (M2) 41.0km (May 2015 to Spring 2020 --> September 2020) – project – map (source)

- Poland (> List <):
*S5:* Poznan-West (A2) – Mosina 16.0km (August 2015 to Late 2019? --> 10th September 2019?) [2nd c/w] [contract canceled] --> *DEL* – project – map (source)

- Romania (> List <):
*A1:* Holdea – Ilia ~21km (2013 to September 2019 --> Late 2019) – ? – map (source)

- Spain (> List <):
*FV2:* south of Costa Calma – north of El Salmo 4.4km (? to Mid 2019? --> 2019?) – ? – map (source: date has passed)


*Recent openings: > List <.*

*Upcoming openings: > List <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Macau > Macon.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Albania (> List <):
*A2:* Mbrostar Ura – Levan 22km (2013 to 2019? --> Spring 2020) [2nd c/w] – ? – map (source)

- Czechia (> List <):
*NEW D7:* Panensky Tynec – east of Panensky Tynec 3.5km (September 2019 to October 2021) – project – map (source)

- Denmark (> List <): (source)
*NEW PR23:* Jernlose – Kvanlose 4.0km (September 2017 to Mid July 2019) – project – map
*PR23:* Knabstrup – Kvanlose --> Knabstrup - Jernlose 6.5km --> 2.5km (September 2017 to Late 2019 --> 20th September 2019) – project – map --> map

- France (> List <):
*D973:* Marcey-les-Greves – Les Martellieres (A84) 4.8km (February 2016 to 16th September 2019 --> 16th September 2019) – ? – map (source)

- Germany (> List <):
*A33:* AS Borgholzhausen – north of AS Halle 7.9km (December 2012 to November 2019 --> 18th November 2019) – project – map (source)
*B236:* Dortmund-Aplerbecker Mark – AS Dortmund/Schwerte (A1) 1.7km (August 2018 to Fall 2020 --> Mid 2022) – project – map (source)

- Hungary (> List <):
*M44:* Tiszakürt – Kondoros 62km (December 2016 to September 2019 --> 2nd October 2019) – ? – map (source)

- Norway (> List <): (source)
*Rv13:* Hundvag – Solbakk 15km (2013 to Late 2019 --> 30th December 2019) – project – map
*E39:* Tasta – Schancheholen 4.5km (April 2014 to Late 2019 --> February 2020) – project – map
*Rv13:* Madlaveien (E39) – Hundvag 5.7km (May 2014 to Late 2019 --> February 2020) – project – map

- Serbia (> List <): (source)
*A4:* Prosek – Crvena Reka 22.5km (March 2012 to October 2019 --> November 2019) – project – map
*A4:* Prosek – Crvena Reka ?km (March 2012 to > October 2019 --> >= November 2019) [2nd c/w, partially] – project – map

- Slovakia (> List <):
*NEW R2:* north of Mytna – Tomasovce 13.5km (August 2019 to August 2021) – project – map (source; source)

- Spain (> List <):
*A23:* south of Arguis – Congosto de Isuela 2km (2007 to Fall 2019 --> October 2019) [2nd c/w] – ? – map (source)
*A32:* west of Ubeda – east of Torreperogil 16.3km (? to 2019 --> Late 2019) – ? – map (source)


*Recent openings: > List <.*

*Upcoming openings: > List <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.

I'll be out for traveling. Expect less updates for the next weeks.


----------



## cymru1

A2: Yablanitsa – Boaza 9.3km (Early 2018 to Early Fall 2019)

Opening 11 Oct.2019

source


----------



## cymru1

del.


----------



## spacetweek

cymru1 said:


> A2: Yablanitsa – Boaza 9.3km (Early 2018 to Early Fall 2019)
> 
> Opening 11 Oct.2019
> 
> source


Can you say the country? That's in Bulgaria.


----------



## g.spinoza

Italy

SP415 Milan: Via Cerca - A58 (2nd carriageway) 4 km (October 2019 to 2021)
https://crema.laprovinciacr.it/news/crema/232178/via-al-raddoppio-nel-milanese.html?refresh_ce


----------



## cymru1

spacetweek said:


> Can you say the country? That's in Bulgaria.


Yes, Bulgaria


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

Partial update from A to M only

- Bulgaria (> List <):
*A2:* Yablanitsa – Boaza 9.3km (Early 2018 to Early Fall 2019 --> 11th October 2019) – ? – map (source)

- Croatia (> List <):
*D14:* Bedekovcina – Zlatar Bistrica 6.5km (2017 to Late 2019? --> October 2019) [1st c/w]– ? – map (source)

- Czechia (> List <):
*D1:* Prerov-North (D55) – Lipnik nad Becvou (D35) 14.3km (July 2015 to December 2019 --> 6th December 2019) – project – map (source)
*D48:* west of Frydek-Mistek-West (D56) – Frydek-Mistek-South 3.6km (May 2018 to February 2022 --> January 2022) – project – map (source)
*D56:* Frydek-Mistek-Sviadnov – Frydek-Mistek-West (D48) 2.3km (May 2018 to February 2022 --> January 2022) – project – map (source)
*D48:* Frydek-Mistek-South – Frydek-Mistek-East 5.0km (May 2018 to ? --> July 2022) – project – map (source)

- Denmark (> List <):
*PR53:* Dalby – Frederikssund-South (PR17) 9.3km (April 2016 to Late September 2019 --> 30th September 2019) – project – map (source)

- France (> List <):
*NEW N79:* Paray-le-Monial-East – Charolles-West 8km (February 2017 to 1st October 2019) [1st c/w] – ? – map (source)
*A406:* west of Macon-Loche – Macon-South 4.5km (July 2017 to Late 2019 --> 7th October 2019) – project – map (source)
*N88:* Baraqueville – Les Molinieres 7km (September 2014 to Late 2019 --> 14th October 2019) --> [direction Albi] – ? – map (source)
*NEW N88:* Baraqueville – Les Molinieres 7.3km (September 2014 to 15th October 2019) [direction Rodez] – ? – map (source)
*N79:* Paray-le-Monial-East – Charolles-West 8km (February 2017 to Late 2019) --> [2nd c/w] – ? – map (source)
*N19:* Boissy-Saint-Leger-East – south of Boissy-Saint-Leger ~2km (March 2014 to September 2019 --> Late 2019?) – ? – map (source: date has passed)
*N88:* La Mothe – Baraqueville 7km (Spring 2017 to Late 2019 --> Summer 2020) – ? – map (source)

- Germany (> List <):
*A94:* AS Pastetten – AS Dorfen 17.4km (April 2012 to 1st October 2019 --> 1st October 2019) – project – map (source)
*A94:* AS Dorfen – AS Heldenstein 14.9km (July 2013 to 1st October 2019 --> 1st October 2019) – project – map (source)
*B75:* AS Hamburg-Georgswerder – AS Hamburg-Wilhelmsburg-South (A26) 4.8km (October 2016 to 7th October 2019 --> 6th October 2019) [rededication of A252/A253: 6.0km] – project – map (source)
*A72:* AS Borna-North – AS Rötha 8.5km (July 2013 to Late September 2019 --> 16th October 2019) [direction Leipzig] – project – map (source)
*B50:* AS Platten – east of AS Lösnich 19.9km (July 2009 to Early November 2019 --> 21st November 2019) – project – map (source)
*B10:* west of AS Neu-Ulm-Finningen – east of AS Nersingen (A7) 5.5km (May 2018 to Early 2023 --> Late 2022) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)

- Hungary (> List <):
*M2:* north of Vac-South – north of Dunakeszi/Fot 16km (May 2017 to 30th September 2019 --> 30th September 2019) [2nd c/w] – ? – map (source)
*M44:* Tiszakürt – Kondoros 62km (December 2016 to 2nd October 2019 --> 2nd October 2019) – ? – map (source)
*DEL F67:* south of Somogybabod – north of Kaposfüred 33.2km (Fall 2017 to <= October 2019) – ? – map (source)
*NEW M4:* Albertirsa – Cegledbercel 3km (April 2017 to 9th October 2019) – ? – map (source; source)
*M4:* Üllo – Cegledbercel --> Üllo – Albertirsa 36.3km --> 33km (April 2017 to December 2019) – ? – map --> map (source; source)

- Italy (> List <):
*SP103 Milan:* Segrate (A51) – Segrate 1.3km (October 2017 to September 2019 --> Spring 2020) – project – map (source)
*NEW SP415 Milan:* Zelo Buon Persico – west of Spino d'Adda 3km (October 2019 to Late 2021) – ? – map (source)


*Recent openings: > List <.*

*Upcoming openings: > List <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## g.spinoza

MichiH said:


> *NEW SP415 Milan:* Zelo Buon Persico – west of Spino d'Adda 3km (October 2019 to Late 2021) – ? – map (source)




Not correct, the stretch which just started construction is to the West of the one you quoted.
It goes from Zelo Buon Persico (interchange with A58) to Caleppio.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Bosnia and Herzegovina (> List <):
*NEW A?:* SRB/BIH border (Bosanska Raca) – Bosanska Raca 0.3km (October 2019 to <= 2025) – ? – map (source; source; source; source)

- Germany (> List <): (source)
*A72:* AS Borna-North – AS Rötha 8.5km (July 2013 to 16th October 2019 --> 16th October 2019) [direction Leipzig] – project – map
*B10:* AS Hinterweidenthal – east of Hinterweidenthal 1.3km (September 2013 to Late 2019 --> 2022) – project – map

- Italy (> List <):
*SP415 Milan:* Zelo Buon Persico – west of Spino d'Adda --> Caleppio – Zelo Buon Persico 3km --> 4km (October 2019 to Late 2021) – ? – map --> map (source)

- Netherlands (> List <):
*N300:* Nuth (A76) – Nuth (N298) 1.2km (? to Late 2019 --> 30th September 2019) – project – map (source)
*NEW N34:* Holsloot (A1) – Coeverden-North 7km (October 2019 to >= Late 2020) – ? – map (source)

- Norway (> List <):
*E6:* Katerud – Kolomoen (Rv3) 12km (August 2017 to 1st October 2019 --> 8th October 2019) – project – map (source)
*E16:* Voyenenga – Sandvika (E18) 3.5km (February 2015 to Fall 2019 --> 9th October 2019) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)

- Poland (> List <):
*S6:* north of Ploty-North – Kielpino 14.2km (December 2016 to November 2019 --> 28th September 2019) – project – map (source; source)
*S6:* Kielpino – Kolobrzeg-West 24.1km (December 2016 to November 2019 --> 28th September 2019) – project – map (source; source)
*S7:* Skomielna Biala – Zabornia (DK47) 5.2km (April 2016 to Fall 2019 --> 28th September 2019) – project – map (source)
*DK47:* Zabornia (S7) – Chabowka 0.9km (April 2016 to September 2019 --> 28th September 2019) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)
*S6:* Kolobrzeg-West – Ustronie Morskie 14.7km (February 2017 to November 2019 --> 30th September 2019) – project – map (source)
*S6:* Ustronie Morskie – Bielice (S11) 25.1km (March 2017 to November 2019 --> 30th September 2019) – project – map (source)
*S6:* Bielice (S11) – Koszalin-North 2.5km (March 2016 to September 2019 --> 30th September 2019) – project – map (source)
*S11:* Bielice (S6) – Koszalin-West 2.0km (March 2016 to September 2019 --> 30th September 2019) – project – map (source)
*S8:* Radziejowice – west of Siestrzen 8.4km (February 2017 to September 2019? --> 30th September 2019) – project – map (source; source)
*NEW S7:* Mlawa-East – Strzegowo 21.5km (October 2019 to April 2021) – project – map (source)
*NEW S19:* Krasnik-North – Krasnik-South 10.0km (October 2019 to June 2021) – project – map (source)
*NEW S61:* Raczki – Wysokie 20.1km (October 2019 to June 2021) – project – map (source)
*NEW S6:* Kołbaskowo (A6) – Smetowice (DK13) 1.5km (October 2019 to Summer 2021) – project – map (source)
*NEW S6:* Szemud – Gdynia-Wielki Kack (S7) 18.7km (October 2019 to Summer 2021) – project – map (source)
*NEW S61:* south of Stawiski – Budy Stawiskie 3.2km (October 2019 to Summer 2021) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)
*NEW S61:* Budy Stawiskie – Kisielnica 13.2km (October 2019 to Summer 2021) – project – map (source)
*NEW DK13:* Smetowice (S6) - Szczecin-Gumience 4.8km (October 2019 to Summer 2021) – project – map (source)
*NEW S19:* Zdziary – Rudnik nad Sanem 9.0km (October 2019 to October 2021) – project – map (source)
*NEW A1:* Piotrkow Trybunalski-South – Kamiensk 22.4km (September 2019 to December 2022) – project – map (source)
*S10:* Walcz-West – Witankowo 17.8km (November 2015 to Late 2019 --> _suspended_) --> [contract canceled] – project – map (source)

- Romania (> List <):
*NEW A1:* Sibiu-South – Boita 13km (Mid 2020 to Mid 2023) – ? – map (source; source)

- Serbia (> List <):
*A1:* Ostruznica – Orlovacha 8.0km (July 2018 to Late 2020 --> September 2020) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)
*A1:* east of Strazevica tunnel – Bubanj Potok (A3) 7.0km (July 2018 to Late 2022 --> September 2022) – project – map (source)
*NEW A?:* Kuzmin (A3) – SRB/BIH border (Sremska Raca) 18km (October 2019 to <= 2025) – ? – map (source; source; source; source)

- Spain (> List <):
*A23:* south of Arguis – Congosto de Isuela 2km (2007 to October 2019 --> September 2019) [2nd c/w] – ? – map (source; source; source)
*N124:* north of Zambrana – south of Zambrana 3.5km (April 2017 to September 2019? --> 16th October 2019) – ? – map (source)
*SG20:* east of Segovia-South (AP61) – Segovia-West (N110) 7.1km (May 2016 to September 2019 --> October 2019) – ? – map (source; source; source)
*NEW A62:* Fuentes de Onoro – east of Fuentes de Onoro 2km (2nd half 2015 to October 2019) – ? – map (source)
*A62:* Nuevo Poblado (P/E border) – Fuentes de Onoro 5km --> 3km (2nd half 2015 to August 2020) – ? – map --> map (source)
*NEW A30?:* Archena (A30) – Alcantarilla (A7) 21km (October 2019 to Late 2023) – ? – map (source)

- United Kingdom (> List <):
*A14:* Brampton Hut (A1) – Girton (M11) --> Brampton Hut (A1) – Swavesey 29km --> 18km (March 2017 to March 2021 --> December 2019) – project – map --> map (source)


*Recent openings: > List <.*

*Upcoming openings: > List <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## arctic_carlos

^^ The 7.1 km section of SG-20 in Spain was opened yesterday.


----------



## Kemo

MichiH said:


> - Poland (> List <):
> *S6:* north of Ploty-North – Kielpino 14.2km (December 2016 to November 2019 --> 28th September 2019) – project – map (source; source)
> *S6:* Kielpino – Kolobrzeg-West 24.1km (December 2016 to November 2019 --> 28th September 2019) – project – map (source; source)



30th September



> *S6:* Kolobrzeg-West – Ustronie Morskie 14.7km (February 2017 to November 2019 --> 30th September 2019) – project – map (source)
> *S6:* Ustronie Morskie – Bielice (S11) 25.1km (March 2017 to November 2019 --> 30th September 2019) – project – map (source)
> *S6:* Bielice (S11) – Koszalin-North 2.5km (March 2016 to September 2019 --> 30th September 2019) – project – map (source)
> *S11:* Bielice (S6) – Koszalin-West 2.0km (March 2016 to September 2019 --> 30th September 2019) – project – map (source)
> *S8:* Radziejowice – west of Siestrzen 8.4km (February 2017 to September 2019? --> 30th September 2019) – project – map (source; source)


10th October


----------



## CNGL

MichiH said:


> *A23:* south of Arguis – Congosto de Isuela 2km (2007 to October 2019 --> September 2019) [2nd c/w] – ? – map (source; source; source)


This was open for some test, then closed again, then open for good on 15 October.


----------



## MichiH

I count the first time when the road was opened. S6 was opened on 28th September for a very short time and A23 was also opened for a short time. Both were closed again and re-opened. Again, I count the first opening.

The 10th October thing was a copy-paste-error. Thanks.


----------



## arctic_carlos

arctic_carlos said:


> ^^ The 7.1 km section of SG-20 in Spain was opened yesterday.


And what about this? :lol: It still appears as unopened...


----------



## MichiH

^^ I missed it (the original post on the Spanish thread). Sorry. I'll change it with the next update.


----------



## Kemo

MichiH said:


> I count the first time when the road was opened. S6 was opened on 28th September for a very short time and A23 was also opened for a short time. Both were closed again and re-opened. Again, I count the first opening.


Official version is that the S6 opeing was illegal (that someone illegally removed the barriers).


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Bosnia and Herzegovina (> List <):
*E661:* HR/BIH border – Gradiska ~4.5km --> 4km (September 2004 to Spring 2022) [border bridge not yet u/c] --> *DEL* – ? – map (source)

- Bulgaria (> List <):
*NEW II18:* Mladost – Trakya (A1) 5.9km (October 2019 to December 2021) – ? – map (source; source)

- Croatia (> List <):
*NEW D5?:* Novi Varos – HR/BIH border (Gradiska) 4.0km (October 2019 to Spring 2022) – ? – map (source)

- Germany (> List <):
*B50:* AS Platten – east of AS Lösnich --> AS Platten – east of AS Kommen 19.9km (July 2009 to 21st November 2019) – project – map

- Poland (> List <): (source; source)
*S6:* north of Ploty-North – Kielpino 14.2km (December 2016 to 28th September 2019 --> 30th September 2019) – project – map
*S6:* Kielpino – Kolobrzeg-West 24.1km (December 2016 to 28th September 2019 --> 30th September 2019) – project – map
*S6:* Kolobrzeg-West – Ustronie Morskie 14.7km (February 2017 to 30th September 2019 --> 10th October 2019) – project – map
*S6:* Ustronie Morskie – Bielice (S11) 25.1km (March 2017 to 30th September 2019 --> 10th October 2019) – project – map
*S6:* Bielice (S11) – Koszalin-North 2.5km (March 2016 to 30th September 2019 --> 10th October 2019) – project – map
*S11:* Bielice (S6) – Koszalin-West 2.0km (March 2016 to 30th September 2019 --> 10th October 2019) – project – map
*S8:* Radziejowice – west of Siestrzen 8.4km (February 2017 to 30th September 2019 --> 10th October 2019) – project – map

- Spain (> List <):
*SG20:* east of Segovia-South (AP61) – Segovia-West (N110) 7.1km (May 2016 to October 2019 --> 15th October 2019) – ? – map (source; source)
*B24:* Vallirana-West – Vallirana-East 2.1km (2005 to Early October 2019 --> >= October 2019) – project – map (source)
*NEW A334:* east of La Alfoquia – Los Menas 3.3km (September 2019 to March 2022) – ? – map (source)


*Recent openings: > List <.*

*Upcoming openings: > List <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Bulgaria (> List <):
*NEW A3:* Blagoevgrad-South – Zheleznitsa 5.1km (October 2019 to Late 2021) – ? – map (source; source; source; source; source)

- Croatia (> List <):
*D14:* Bedekovcina – Zlatar Bistrica 6.5km (2017 to October 2019 --> 25th October 2019) [1st c/w]– ? – map (source)

- Italy (> List <): (source)
*SS76:* Fossato di Vico – Cancelli di Fabriano 7.5km (Early 2009 to October 2019 --> 29th October 2019) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*SS76:* Albacina – Serra San Quirico 11km (Early 2009 to _suspended_ --> Spring 2020) [2nd c/w] – project – map

- Norway (> List <):
*NEW E6:* Melhus-South – Kval 7km (October 2019 to 2022) – project – map (source)

- Serbia (> List <):
*A4:* Prosek – Crvena Reka 22.5km (March 2012 to November 2019 --> 9th November 2019) – project – map (source)

- Spain (> List <):
*NEW A32:* Ubeda-East – east of Torreperogil 7.5km (? to Late October 2019) – ? – map (source; source)
*A32:* west of Ubeda – east of Torreperogil --> Ubeda-West (A316R) – Ubeda-East 16.3km --> 7km (? to Late 2019) – ? – map --> map (source; source)
*SE40:* Torrequinto (A376) – Carretera de la Isla (A4) 8.1km (? to 2019? --> December 2019) – ? – map (source)
*A352:* south of Vera – Garrucha 4.3km (2009 to 2020? --> Summer 2020) – ? – map (source)
*A32:* Albacete-West – Albacete-South (A30) 10.5km (January 2017 to Late 2019 --> 2020?) – ? – map (source; source)
*A33:* La Font de la Figuera (A35) – north of La Font de la Figuera 1km (? to Late 2019 --> 2020?) – ? – map (source; source)
*A38:* Cullera – Favara (AP-7) 10km (? to October 2019 --> 2020?) – ? – map (source; source)
*A57:* A Ermida – Vilaboa 6.5km (October 2015 to >= Late 2019 --> 2020?) – ? – map (source; source)
*B40:* Olesa de Montserrat – Viladecavalls (C16) 6km (2007 to October 2019 --> 2020?) – project – map (source; source)
*GR43:* Pinos Puente – Atarfe (A44) 10.6km (? to 2019 --> 2020?) – project – map (source; source)
*A27:* Montblanc-East – Valls-North 7.3km (2008 to 2021 --> Late 2022) – project – map (source)


*Recent openings: > List <.*

*Upcoming openings: > List <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## Chris80678

*Poland S6**:* Nowogard-East – Lisowo 12.0km (March 2017 to November 2019)
*Poland S6**:* Lisowo – north of Ploty-North 8.3km (March 2017 to November 2019)
*Poland DK25**:* Slawecinek – Latkowo 7.0km (December 2017 to December 2019)

All of these sections opened on 30th October 2019


----------



## Kemo

MichiH said:


> *S5:* Znin-North – Mieleszyn 25.1km (April 2017 to October 2019) – project – map


December 2019



> *S6:* Sianow-East – east of Sianow-East 2.2km (March 2016 to October 2019) – project – map
> *S6:* Koszalin-North – Koszalin-East 3km (March 2016 to November 2019) – project – map


November 2019



> *DK50:* Gora Kalwaria-Marianki – east of Gora Kalwaria 3.9km (May 2017 to November 2019) – project – map
> *DK79:* Gora Kalwaria-Katy – Gora Kalwaria-Marianki 5.1km (May 2017 to November 2019) – project – map
> *DW935:* Rybnik-Zamyslow – Zory 10.2km (April 2017 to November 2019) – project – map


Late 2019



> *S11:* Szczecinek-North – Turowo 12.0km (March 2017 to Fall 2019) – project – map


Very soon (November)



> *DK25:* Slawecinek – Latkowo 7.0km (December 2017 to December 2019) – project – map


5.8 km



> *S17:* Ostrow – Antoninek 8.0km (May 2018 to Early 2020?) – project – map


Mid 2020




> *S7:* Skarzysko-Kamienna-North – Skarzysko-Kamienna-South 7.6km (October 2017 to May 2020) – project – map


December 2019



> *A6:* rededication Szczecin-Dabie – west of Szczecin-Rzesnica 3.6km (April 2020) – ? – map


Suspended, contract cancelled.
BTW, project website: http://a6.dabie-rzesnica.pl/

New
*S6:* Luzino - Szemud 10.3km (October 2019 to October 2021) – project – map


----------



## Nimróad

MichiH said:


> *Hungary*
> 
> 2014 opening:
> *M86:* Szombathely – Vat 9.2km (September 2009 to 28th June 2014) – ? – map
> *M3:* Vaja/Mateszalka – Vasarosnameny 11.9km (May 2013 to 10th October 2014) – project – map
> 
> 2015 opening:
> *M85:* Kony – Enese 2.3km (June 2013 to 16th June 2015) – ? – map
> *M85:* Rabapatona – Györ (M1) 6.8km (June 2013 to 16th June 2015) – ? – map
> *M43:* Mako – HU/RO border (Nagylak) 23.1km (October 2012 to 11th July 2015) – project – map
> *M60:* Keszü – Pecs 1.8km (January 2014 to 31st July 2015) [1st c/w] – project – map
> *M85:* Csorna-East (M86) – Kony 5.8km (June 2013 to 9th September 2015) – ? – map
> *M86:* Szilsarkany – north of Csorna-East (M85) 9.3km (June 2013 to 9th September 2015) – ? – map
> *M86:* north of Csorna-East (M85) – north of Csorna 1.1km (June 2013 to 9th September 2015) [1st c/w] – ? – map
> *M86:* Szeleste – Hegyfalu 7.5km (October 2013 to 18th September 2015) – ? – map
> 
> 2016 opening:
> *M86:* Hegyfalu – Szilsarkany 33.4km (October 2013 to 25th October 2016) – ? – map
> 
> 2017 opening:
> *M35:* Debrecen-South – Debrecen-Airport 5.4km (July 2016 to 13th December 2017) – ? – map
> *M85:* Farad – Csorna-South (M86) 4.4km (Fall 2016 to 15th December 2017) – ? – map
> 
> 2018 opening:
> *M30:* SK/HU border (Tornyosnemeti) – Tornyosnemeti 1.7km (June 2016 to 16th January 2018) – ? – map
> *F8:* Varpalota-West – Varpalota-East 9.4km (2014 to 9th March 2018) – ? – map
> *M4:* Cegledbercel – Cegled 8.1km (April 2017 to 16th August 2018) – ? – map
> *M25:* Eger-South – Andornaktalya 4km (June 2017 to 7th November 2018) – ? – map
> *M4:* Berettyoujfalu (M35) – Berettyoujfalu-North 4km (July 2016 to 20th December 2018) – ? – map
> *M35:* Debrecen-Airport – Berettyoujfalu (M4) 20.2km (July 2016 to 20th December 2018) – ? – map
> 
> 2019 opening:
> *M2:* north of Vac-South – north of Dunakeszi/Fot 16km (May 2017 to 30th September 2019) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
> *M44:* Tiszakürt – Kondoros 62km (December 2016 to 2nd October 2019) – ? – map
> *M4:* Albertirsa – Cegledbercel 3km (April 2017 to 9th October 2019) – ? – map
> *M4:* Cegled – Abony-West 7km (? to October 2019) – ? – map
> *M70:* east of Tornyiszentmiklos – north of Csörnyeföld 5.0km (Fall 2017 to Mid December 2019) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
> *M70:* south of Csörnyeföld – north of Letenye 5.5km (Fall 2017 to Mid December Fall 2019) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
> *M4:* Üllo – Albertirsa 33km (April 2017 to December 2019) – ? – map
> 
> 2020 opening:
> *M15:* SK/HU border (Rajka) – Level (M1) 14km (February 2018 to March 2020) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
> *M4:* Berettyoujfalu – HU/RO border (Nagykereki) 26.5km (July 2017 to Early 2020) – ? – map
> *M4:* Abony-West – Abony-East 11.2km (March 2018 to Summer 2020) – ? – map
> *M25:* Andornaktalya – Füzesabony 15km (March 2018 to Summer 2020) – ? – map
> *M76:* Keszthely – Hollad (M7) 8.6km (February 2018 to 2020) – ? – map
> *M85:* Sopron-North – Farad 57.5km (March 2018 to December 2020) – ? – map
> 
> 2021 opening:
> *M44:* Kondoros – Bekescsaba 18km (Early 2018 to January 2021) – ? – map
> *M8:* AT/HU border (Szentgotthard) – Körmend-North 29km (March 2018 to Early 2021) [1st c/w] – ? – map
> *M30:* Tornyosnemeti – Miskolc-East 56.7km (March 2018 to August 2021) – ? – map
> *M44:* Lakitelek – Tiszakürt 9.9km (July 2018 to August 2021) – ? – map
> 
> 2022 opening:
> *M4:* Abony-East – Törökszentmiklos 24.9km (October 2013 to Early 2022) – ? – map
> 
> *Go Up*​


I recommend some update:

M70: Widening and upgrade to motorway happening at once. Not needed to separate the sections. Length is not changing. Date: 2019. december.

M4: Cegléd - Abony (W) is used. Remaining sections in 2019 (december): Üllő - Albertirsa[29,9 km], Abony (W) - Abony (E)[11,5 km]. 2x2 Expressway.
2020. január: Berettyóújfalu - Nagykereki [26,5 km]. Motorway.
2021. december: Abony (E) - Törökszentmiklós (W) [26,6 km]. 2x2 Expressway.

M15: Same as M70. Date: 2020. március. Motorway.

M25: Andornaktálya - Füzesabony (M3) [14,5 km]: 2020. június. 2x2 Expressway.

M76: Hollád (M7) - Keszthely-Fenékpuszta [8,6 km]: 2020. szeptember. 2x2 Expressway.

M85: Csorna (W) / Farád - Sopron /Fertőrákos [57,5 km]: 2020. december. 2x2 Expressway.

M44: Kondoros - Békéscsaba [18 km]: 2021. január. 2x2 Expressway.
Lakitelek - Tiszakürt [9,9 km]: 2021. augusztus. 2x2 Expressway.

M8: Körmend (E) - Szentgotthárd [28,9 km]: 2021. február. 2x1 Expressway.

M30: Miskolc (N) - Tornyosnémeti (S) [56,8 km]: 2021. augusztus. Motorway.


Planned upcoming sections (by name):
M0: Northwest (11 - M10) [8,1 km], West (M10 - M1).
M2: Vác - Hont [41,4 km].
M3: Vásárosnamény - Beregdaróc.
M4: Törökszentmiklós (W) - Berettyóújfalu (M35xM4).
M6: Bóly - Ivándárda [20,5 km].
M8: Balatonfőkajár (M7) - Dunaújváros (M6), Dunavecse - Kecskemét (M5), Kecskemét (M5) - Szolnok (M4) [All of them ~117 km].
M9: Kaposvár (E) - Szekszárd (M6).
M10: Üröm / Solymár (M0) - Esztergom.
M34: Vásárosnamény (M3) - Záhony [39,3 km].
M47: Berettyóújfalu (M35xM4) - Szeged (M43) [160 km].
M49: Vaja (M3) - Csenger.
M60: Pécs (SW) - Szigetvár.
M76: Zalaegerszeg (N) - Keszthely-Fenékpuszta [30 km], Körmend (M8) - Zalaegerszeg (N).
M83: Győr (M1) - Pápa.
M85: Fertőrákos - Ausztria [5,3 km].
M86: Csorna (N) - Levél (M15).
M87: Szombathely - Kőszeg.
M100: Esztergom - Bicske (M1).


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Bosnia and Herzegovina (> List <):
*NEW A1:* Pocitelj – Medugorje 11km (October 2019 to April 2022) – ? – map (source; source; source; source; source)

- France (> List <):
*N141:* La Vigerie – Saint-Yrieix 5.5km (? to 2019 --> Spring 2020) – ? – map (source)
*DEL N7:* south of Villeneuve-sur-Allier – Trevol 2km (2017 to 2019) – ? – map (source)

- Germany (> List <):
*B15n:* AS Ergoldsbach – AS Essenbach (A92) 9.0km (August 2013 to Late 2019 --> 19th November 2019) – project – map (source)

- Hungary (> List <): (source; source)
*M4:* Üllo – Albertirsa 33km --> 30km (April 2017 to December 2019) – ? – map
*M4:* Cegled – Abony-West 7km (? to October 2019 --> December 2019) – ? – map
*M4:* Abony-West – Abony-East 11.2km (March 2018 to Summer 2020 --> December 2019) – ? – map
*M4:* Berettyoujfalu – HU/RO border (Nagykereki) 26.5km (July 2017 to Early 2020 --> January 2020) – ? – map
*M25:* Andornaktalya – Füzesabony 15km (March 2018 to Summer 2020 --> June 2020) – ? – map
*M76:* Keszthely – Hollad (M7) 8.6km (February 2018 to 2020 --> September 2020) – ? – map
*M8:* AT/HU border (Szentgotthard) – Körmend-North 29km (March 2018 to Early 2021 --> February 2021) [1st c/w] – ? – map
*M4:* Abony-East – Törökszentmiklos 24.9km (October 2013 to Early 2022 --> December 2021) – ? – map
@Nimróad: M70 stays as-is since there are already two carriageways at Csörnyeföld interchange; Cegled - Abony-West is in use but it was not yet signed as motorway, I've moved to December when the neighboring section will be opened

- Italy (> List <):
*SS76:* Fossato di Vico – Cancelli di Fabriano 7.5km (Early 2009 to 29th October 2019 --> 29th October 2019) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)

- Poland (> List <):
*S6:* Nowogard-East – Lisowo 12.0km (March 2017 to November 2019 --> 30th October 2019) – project – map (source)
*S6:* Lisowo – north of Ploty-North 8.3km (March 2017 to November 2019 --> 30th October 2019) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)
*DK25:* Slawecinek – Latkowo 7.0km --> 5.8km (December 2017 to December 2019 --> 30th October 2019) – project – map (source; source)
*S6:* Sianow-East – east of Sianow-East 2.2km (March 2016 to October 2019 --> November 2019) – project – map (source)
*S11:* Szczecinek-North – Turowo 12.0km (March 2017 to Fall 2019 --> November 2019) – project – map (source)
*DK50:* Gora Kalwaria-Marianki – east of Gora Kalwaria 3.9km (May 2017 to November 2019 --> Late 2019) – project – map (source)
*DK79:* Gora Kalwaria-Katy – Gora Kalwaria-Marianki 5.1km (May 2017 to November 2019 --> Late 2019) – project – map (source)
*DW935:* Rybnik-Zamyslow – Zory 10.2km (April 2017 to November 2019 --> Late 2019) – project – map (source)
*S5:* Znin-North – Mieleszyn 25.1km (April 2017 to October 2019 --> December 2019) – project – map (source)
*S7:* Skarzysko-Kamienna-North – Skarzysko-Kamienna-South 7.6km (October 2017 to May 2020 --> December 2019) – project – map (source)
*S17:* Ostrow – Antoninek 8.0km (May 2018 to Early 2020? --> Mid 2020) – project – map (source)
*NEW S6:* Luzino – Szemud 10.3km (October 2019 to October 2021) – project – map (source)
*A6:* rededication Szczecin-Dabie – west of Szczecin-Rzesnica 3.6km (?) – ? --> project – map (source)

- Spain (> List <):
*A32:* Ubeda-East – east of Torreperogil 7.5km --> 8.7km (? to Late October 2019 --> 30th October 2019) – ? – map (source; source; source)
*A62:* Fuentes de Onoro – east of Fuentes de Onoro 2km (2nd half 2015 to October 2019 --> 6th November 2019) – ? – map (source)
*B24:* Vallirana-West – Vallirana-East 2.1km (2005 to >= October 2019 --> Early November 2019) – project – map (source)



*Recent openings: > List <.*

*Upcoming openings: > List <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## Autobahn-mann

Italy:
*SPV:* Malo – Thiene (A31) ~7km (April 2014 to 2020/21*-->early 2020*) - Source: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=163841824&postcount=1022


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Czechia (> List <):
*NEW I68:* Tranovice (D48) – Nebory 5.4km (October 2019 to July 2022) – project – map (source)

- Germany (> List <):
*B15n:* AS Ergoldsbach – AS Essenbach (A92) 9.0km (August 2013 to 19th November 2019 --> 20th November 2019) – project – map (source)
*B2:* south of Untersteinach – AS Mauk --> south of Untersteinbach – AS Mauk 4.1km (December 2016 to Spring 2020 --> June 2020) – project – map (source; source)

- Italy (> List <):
*SPV:* Malo – Thiene (A31) ~7km (April 2014 to 2020/21 --> Early 2020) – project – map (source)

- Poland (> List <):
*S11:* Szczecinek-North – Turowo 12.0km --> 11.6km (March 2017 to November 2019 --> 7th November 2019) – project – map (source)
*S6:* Sianow-East – east of Sianow-East 2.2km --> 2.0km (March 2016 to November 2019 --> 8th November 2019) – project – map (source)

- Serbia (> List <): (source)
*A4:* Prosek – Crvena Reka 22.5km (March 2012 to 9th November 2019 --> 9th November 2019) – project – map
*DEL A4:* Prosek – Crvena Reka ?km (March 2012 to >= November 2019) [2nd c/w, partially] – project – map

- Spain (> List <):
*B24:* Vallirana-West – Vallirana-East 2.1km (2005 to Early November 2019 --> 5th November 2019) – project – map (source)
*A62:* Fuentes de Onoro – east of Fuentes de Onoro 2km (2nd half 2015 to 6th Nobember 2019 --> 6th Nobember 2019) – ? – map (source)
*GC3:* Arucas (GC2) – Arucas 2km (2007 to 2019? --> Late 2020) – ? – map (source)
*NEW A33:* Caudete-West – Yecla 16.4km (November 2019 to 2023) – ? – map (source; source)

- Sweden (> List <):
*E4:* Sollentuna – Kungens Kurva 21km (January 2015 to 2025 --> 2030) – project – map (source)


*Recent openings: > List <.*

*Upcoming openings: > List <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Czechia (> List <): (source)
*D1:* Prerov-North (D55) – Lipnik nad Becvou (D35) 14.3km (July 2015 to 6th December 2019 --> 12th December 2019) – project – map
*I13:* Trebusice-North – east of Trebusice-East 1.4km (November 2017 to December 2019 --> Mid 2020) – project – map

- Finland (> List <):
*Vt4:* south of Asemakylä – north of Kello 8km (May 2017 to 2021 --> 14th November 2019) – project – map (source)
*Vt12:* Okeroinen – Kujala (Vt4) 6km (Spring 2017 to 2021 --> Late 2020) – project – map (source)
*NEW Vt4:* north of Tikkakoski – Kirri 14km (May 2019 to Late 2022) – project – map (source; source; source; source)

- France (> List <):
*A16:* L'Isle-Adam (N184) – La Croix Verte (N104) 8km (2016 to Late 2019 --> 14th November 2019) --> [northbound] – project – map (source)
*NEW A16:* L'Isle-Adam (N184) – La Croix Verte (N104) 8km (2016 to 15th November 2019) [southbound] – project – map (source)
*N7:* north of Villeneuve-sur-Allier – south of Villeneuve-sur-Allier ~7km (Late 2010 to Late 2019 --> Mid November 2019) – ? – map (source)
*N19:* Boissy-Saint-Leger-East – south of Boissy-Saint-Leger ~2km (March 2014 to Late 2019? --> April 2020) – ? – map (source)

- Germany (> List <):
*B15n:* AS Ergoldsbach – AS Essenbach (A92) --> AS Ergoldsbach – AS Essenbach 9.0km --> 7.2km (August 2013 to 20th November 2019) – project – map --> map (source)
*B30:* AS Ravensburg-South – AS Karrer 3.4km (July 2013 to Late 2019 --> 2nd December 2019) – project – map (source)
*NEW B15n:* AS Essenbach – AS Essenbach (A92) 1.8km (August 2013 to Late 2023?) – project – map (source)
*NEW B175:* AS Mosel-VW – Glauchau-Waldenburger Straße 4.5km (2019 to 2024) – project – map (source)

- Norway (> List <):
*E18:* Dordal – Rugtvedt 17km (Spring 2017 to December 2019 --> 2nd December 2019) – ? --> project – map (source)

- Serbia (> List <):
*A1:* west of Ostruznica bridge – Ostruznica 2.5km (January 2016 to 15th November 2019 --> >= December 2019) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source; source)

- Slovakia (> List <): (source)
*D4:* Raca – Ivanka pri Dunaju-North (D1) 4,4km (2017 to March 2020 --> April 2020) – project – map
*NEW D4:* Ivanka pri Dunaju-North (D1) – Ketelec (R7) 16.1km (March 2017 to April 2020) – project – map
*R7:* Ketelec (D4) – Dunajska Luzna-South 8.2km (2017 to March 2020 --> April 2020) – project – map
*R7:* Dunajska Luzna-South – Holice 17.4km (October 2016 to March 2020 --> April 2020) – project – map
*D4:* Ivanka pri Dunaju-North (D1) – Jarovce (D2) --> Ketelec (R7) – Jarovce (D2) 22.6km --> 6.5km (March 2017 to 2021 --> October 2020) – project – map --> map
*R7:* Bratislava-Prievoz (D1) – Ketelec (D4) 6.5km (2017 to March 2020 --> October 2020) – project – map

- Spain (> List <): (source)
*A11:* Langa de Duero – San Esteban de Gormaz 11.4km (2009/10 to Late 2019 --> Spring 2020) – ? – map
*A11:* Santiuste – Venta Nueva 17km (2009/10 to November 2020 --> Early 2021) – ? – map
*A11:* San Esteban de Gormaz – El Burgo de Osma-West 11.1km (2009/10 to September 2020 --> >= 2021) – ? – map

- United Kingdom (> List <): (source)
*A14:* Brampton Hut (A1) – Swavesey 18km (March 2017 to December 2019 --> 9th December 2019) – project – map
*A465:* Brynmawr – Gilwern 8.1km (December 2014 to 2019 --> Late 2020) – project – map


*Recent openings: > List <.*

*Upcoming openings: > List <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Estonia (> List <): (source; source; source)
*T11:* south of Lagedi – north of Veneküla 3.2km (August 2016 to October 2018 --> June 2018) – ? – map
*T11:* north of Porguvalja – south of Lagedi 3.7km (Fall 2017 to November 2018 --> March 2019?) – ? – map
*T11:* north of Veneküla – Tallin-East (T1) 3.0km (August 2017 to Late 2019 --> 2021?) – ? – map

- France (> List <): (source)
*N7:* north of Villeneuve-sur-Allier – south of Villeneuve-sur-Allier --> north of Villeneuve-sur-Allier – Villeneuve-sur-Allier ~7km --> 5.3km (Late 2010 to Mid November 2019 --> 19th/20th November 2019) – ? – map --> map
*NEW N7:* Villeneuve-sur-Allier – south of Villeneuve-sur-Allier 1.7km (Late 2010 to 2020) – ? – map

- Germany (> List <):
*A33:* AS Borgholzhausen – north of AS Halle 7.9km (December 2012 to 18th November 2019 --> 18th November 2019) – project – map (source)
*A46:* AS Bestwig – AS Nuttlar --> AS Bestwig – AS Olsberg 5.6km (September 2009 to 18th November 2019 --> 18th November 2019) – ? – map (source)
*B15n:* AS Ergoldsbach – AS Essenbach 7.2km (August 2013 to 20th November 2019 --> 20th November 2019) – project – map (source)
*B50:* AS Platten – east of AS Kommen 19.9km (July 2009 to 21st November 2019 --> 21st November 2019) – project – map (source)

- Hungary (> List <):
*M44:* Lakitelek – Tiszakürt 9.9km --> 9km (July 2018 to August 2021) – ? – map (source)


*Recent openings: > List <.*

*Upcoming openings: > List <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.

I'll be out for traveling. Expect less updates for the next weeks.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Germany (> List <):
*A100:* AD Neukölln – AS Am Treptower Park 3.2km (May 2013 to 2022 --> 2023) – project – map (source)

- Poland (> List <): (source)
*NEW S17:* Warsaw-Zakret – Warsaw-Lubelska (S2) 2.5km (November 2019 to April 2021) – project – map
*S3:* Kazmierzow – Lubin-North 14.4km (October 2015 to _suspended_ --> May 2021) [contract canceled] --> *DEL* – project – map
*NEW A18:* rededication Jedrzychowice – Lubieszow 21.9km (June 2022) – ? – map


*Recent openings: > List <.*

*Upcoming openings: > List <.*


Please correct if data is outdated.

I'm out for traveling. Expect less updates for the next weeks.


----------



## bnyuszi

*Hungary*
2019 opening:
*M70:* east of Tornyiszentmiklos – north of Csörnyeföld 5.0km (Fall 2017 to Mid December 2019) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*M70:* south of Csörnyeföld – north of Letenye 5.5km (Fall 2017 to Mid December Fall 2019) [2nd c/w] – ? – map

opened today: link


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Czechia (> List <):
*D3:* Sevetin – Borek 10.7km (March 2017 to March 2020 --> 10th December 2019) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)
*D1:* Prerov-North (D55) – Lipnik nad Becvou (D35) 14.3km (July 2015 to 12th December 2019 --> 12th December 2019) – project – map (source)

- Germany (> List <):
*B318:* AS Holzkirchen (A8) – AS Holzkirchen 1.5km (June 2017 to Late 2019 --> November 2019) – project – map (source)
*B30:* AS Ravensburg-South – AS Karrer 3.4km (July 2013 to 2nd December 2019 --> 2nd December 2019) – project – map (source)
*B33:* east of AS Allensbach-West – AS Allensbach-Center 2.4km (November 2015 to 6th December 2019 --> 6th December 2019) – project – map (source)
*B47:* AS Worms-West – AS Worms-Horchheimer Straße 1.1km (August 2016 to Late 2019 --> Early 2020) – project – map (source)
*B33:* Waldsiedlung – AS Reichenau 0.9km (June 2014 to 2019? --> Late 2022?) – project – map (source)
*NEW A143:* AD Halle-North (A14) – AS Halle-Neustadt 12.4km (December 2019 to Late 2025) – project – map (source)

- Hungary (> List <):
*M70:* east of Tornyiszentmiklos – north of Csörnyeföld 5.0km (Fall 2017 to Mid December 2019 --> 13th December 2019) [2nd c/w] – ? – map (source)
*M70:* south of Csörnyeföld – north of Letenye 5.5km (Fall 2017 to Mid December Fall 2019 --> 13th December 2019) [2nd c/w] – ? – map (source)
*M15:* SK/HU border (Rajka) – Level (M1) 14km (February 2018 to March 2020 --> December 2019) [2nd c/w] – ? – map (source)
*M4:* Berettyoujfalu – HU/RO border (Nagykereki) 26.5km (July 2017 to January 2020 --> July 2020) – ? – map (source)

- Italy (> List <):
*SPV:* Mussolente/Loria – Riese 3.5km (October 2014 to November 2019 --> September 2020) --> [completed November 2019; to be opened with neighboring section] – project – map (source)

- Norway (> List <):
*E18:* Dordal – Rugtvedt 17km (Spring 2017 to 2nd December 2019 --> 2nd December 2019) – project – map (source)

- Poland (> List <):
*S6:* Koszalin-North – Koszalin-East 3km (March 2016 to November 2019 --> 29th November 2019) – project – map (source)
*S5:* Mosina – Koscian-South 19.9km (December 2017 to Fall 2019 --> 14th December 2019) – project – map (source)
*S5:* Koscian-South – Lipno 16.0km (March 2018 to Fall 2019 --> 14th December 2019) – project – map (source)
*S7:* Lubien – Naprawa 7.6km (July 2015 to December 2019) --> [1st c/w] – project – map (source)
*DW935:* Rybnik-Zamyslow – Zory 10.2km (April 2017 to Late 2019 --> Spring 2020) – project – map (source)
*NEW S7:* Lubien – Naprawa 7.6km (July 2015 to December 2019) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)
*DEL S6:* Kołbaskowo (A6) – Smetowice (DK13) 1.5km (October 2019 to Summer 2021) – project – map (source)
*DEL DK13:* Smetowice (S6) - Szczecin-Gumience 4.8km (October 2019 to Summer 2021) – project – map (source)

- Serbia (> List <): (source; source; source; source)
*RuSaLo:* Ruma (A3) – Klenak 21.1km (December 2019 to Late 2022) – ? – map
*RuSaLo:* Klenak – Loznica 55.9km (December 2019 to Late 2023) – ? – map

- Slovakia (> List <): (source)
*D1:* Budimir – Bidovce 14.4km (November 2016 to December 2019 --> 16th December 2019) – project – map
*R2:* Kosicke Olsany – Kosicke Olsany (D1) 1.1km (November 2016 to December 2019 --> 16th December 2019) – project – map

- Spain (> List <):
*A32:* Ubeda-West (A316R) – Ubeda-East 7km (? to Late 2019 --> 4th December 2019) – ? – map (source)
*A21:* Puente la Reina de Jaca – Santa Cilia 7.2km (? to Late 2019 --> 5th December 2019) – ? – map (source)
*FV2:* south of Costa Calma – north of El Salmo 4.4km (? to 2019? --> 12th December 2019) – ? – map (source)
*SE40:* Torrequinto (A376) – Carretera de la Isla (A4) 8.1km (? to December 2019 --> 19th December 2019) – ? – map (source)
*NEW A11:* Tudela de Duero – Olivares de Duero 20.2km (December 2019 to December 2022) – ? – map (source; source)

- United Kingdom (> List <):
*NEW* --> (summary)
*A14:* Brampton Hut (A1) – Swavesey 18km (March 2017 to 9th December 2019 --> 9th December 2019) – project – map (source; source)


*Recent openings: > List <.*

*Upcoming openings: > List <.*


----------



## MichiH

*Converting wikimapia -> OSM + GM*



sponge_bob said:


> Why not use UMap though, much clearer than Wikimapia...and clickable and all.
> 
> MAP


I have more than 1,300 wikimapia links on the SSC overview. Plus some in prep offline.
In addition, about 3,000 wikimapia links on autobahn-online.de for German projects (online and offline).

Changing all links to UMap would mean that I need to draw more than 4,000 lines manually. Especially when the route is not yet on OSM, I will need to guess the line and adjust it once OSM is available. And adjust it again when the road opens and OSM is correcting their raw drawing....

wikimapia was great because one could switch from OSM to GM to GS to BM,...


*I think about converting the links to OSM now. And maybe GM in addition?
*
Offline data is in "Excel" (well, open office) and all links are in the same column. Easy to copy&paste. Bringing it online is also no issue.

*Does anyone have programming skills to convert wikimapia to OSM and/or GM?*



Code:


http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=54.773613&lon=-5.951242&z=14&m=o
http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=54.743055&lon=-5.962143&z=14&m=o
http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=54.811271&lon=-5.905495&z=13&m=o

->



Code:


https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=14/54.773613/-5.951242
https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=14/54.743055/-5.962143
https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=13/54.811271/-5.905495

+



Code:


https://www.google.com/maps/@54.773613,-5.951242,14z
https://www.google.com/maps/@54.743055,-5.962143,14z
https://www.google.com/maps/@54.811271,-5.905495,13z

The html format and updating is no issue for me. But I need a tool which can convert the individual links....


----------



## Kemo

MichiH said:


> *Does anyone have programming skills to convert wikimapia to OSM and/or GM?*


I just wrote a simple VBA function which should do the work.
I don't know if open office supports VBA, but you can send me the source file and I will convert it using excel.

(Actually, I learned something new in the process, because I never manipulated strings before  Only took like 15 minutes, not that hard)


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

^^ I'll look into it and hope that I'll convert all data by the end of the month.


- Belgium (> List <): (source)
*N5:* Couvon-North – Couvin-South 4km (October 2011 to 17th October 2017) – project --> project – map
*N5:* Couvin-South – B/F border (Bruly) 9km (August 2015 to 6th September 2019) – project --> project – map
*NEW N5:* Frasnes – Couvin-North 1km (October 2016 to Mid 2020) – project – map

- France (> List <):
*NEW D301:* Aix-Noulette (D937) – Bully-les-Mines (A21) 0.8km (September 2017 to 20th September 2019) [2nd c/w] – ? – map (source)
*N79:* Paray-le-Monial-East – Charolles-West 8km (February 2017 to Late 2019 --> Fall 2019) [2nd c/w] – ? – map (source; source)
*N57:* Devecey – north of Ecole-Valentin (A36) --> Cayenne – north of Ecole-Valentin (A36) 4.5km --> 3km (March 2015 to 2019 --> Early 2020) – ? – map --> map (source)
*N141:* La Vigerie – Saint-Yrieix 5.5km (? to Spring 2020) – ? --> project – map (source)
*D173:* La Noe Jollys – Martigne-Ferchaud-North --> La Noe Jollys – south of Martigne-Ferchaud-North ~2km --> 3.3km (? --> February 2019 to 2019 --> Late 2020) – ? – map --> map (source)
*N1:* La Possession-North – Saint-Denis-West 12.5km (December 2013 to >= 2019 --> >= 2020) – project – map (source)
*N27:* Arques-la-Bataille – Manehouville 7.7km (July 2012 to 2019/20 --> 2021) – ? – map (source)
*N124:* Aubiet-East – Gimont-East 11.5km (January 2015 to 2021 --> 2022) – ? --> project – map (source)
*NEW N141:* Roumazieres – Chabanais 12km (Early 2018 to 2022) – project – map (source)
*NEW N57:* Devecey – Cayenne 1.5km (June 2019 to Mid 2023) – ? – map (source)

- Germany (> List <):
*NEW B33:* AS Allensbach-Center – AS Allensbach-East 2.0km (December 2019 to 2027) – project – map (source)

- Poland (> List <):
*S7:* Skarzysko-Kamienna-North – Skarzysko-Kamienna-South 7.6km (October 2017 to December 2019 --> 19th December 2019) – project – map (source)

- Serbia (> List <):
*NEW A5:* Krusevac-West – Pojate (A1) 27.8km (December 2019 to Late 2021) – project – map (source)

- Slovakia (> List <): (source)
*D1:* Budimir – Bidovce 14.4km (November 2016 to 16th December 2019 --> 16th December 2019) – project – map
*R2 --> R4:* Kosicke Olsany – Kosicke Olsany (D1) 1.1km (November 2016 to 16th December 2019 --> 16th December 2019) – project – map

- Spain (> List <):
*NEW TF1:* El Tanque – Santiago del Teide 11.3km (November 2019 to Late 2023) [partially one c/w only] – ? – map (source)

- United Kingdom (> List <):
*NEW A9:* north of Kincraig – west of Kincraig 7.5km (Fall 2015 to 30th September 2017) – project – map (source)
*NEW A9:* east of Dunkeld – Luncarty 9.5km (October 2018 to Spring 2021) – project – map (source)
*NEW NI-A6:* Castledawson (A31/A54) – west of Toome 8km (June 2017 to 2021) – project – map (source; source)
*NEW NI-A6:* Drumahoe – east of Dungiven 25.5km (April 2018 to Spring 2022) – project – map (source)



*Recent openings: > List <.*

*Upcoming openings: > List <.*


----------



## MichiH

*Prototype for replacing wikimapia links by OSM and Google Maps*

December 2019:
*Poland S7:* Skarzysko-Kamienna-North – Skarzysko-Kamienna-South 7.6km (October 2017 to 19th December 2019) – project – OSM – GM
*Serbia A2:* Surcin (A1) – Obrenovac 17.6km (March 2017 to 19th December 2019) – project – OSM – GM
*Spain SE40:* Torrequinto (A376) – Carretera de la Isla (A4) 8.1km (? to 19th December 2019) – ? – OSM – GM
*Bosnia and Herzegovina A1:* HR/BIH border (Svilaj) – Svilaj 2km (November 2013 to December 2019) – project – OSM – GM
*Croatia A5:* Zoljani – HR/BIH border 2.0km (September 2011 to December 2019) – ? – OSM – GM
*Hungary M4:* Üllo – Albertirsa 30km (April 2017 to December 2019) – ? – OSM – GM
*Hungary M4:* Cegled – Abony-West 7km (? to December 2019) – ? – OSM – GM
*Hungary M4:* Abony-West – Abony-East 11.2km (March 2018 to December 2019) – ? – OSM – GM
*Hungary M15:* SK/HU border (Rajka) – Level (M1) 14km (February 2018 to December 2019) [2nd c/w] – ? – OSM – GM
*Poland A1:* Czestochowa-North – Czestochowa-Blachownia 20.3km (September 2016 to December 2019) – project – OSM – GM
*Poland A1:* Czestochowa-Blachownia – Czestochowa-South 4.7km (July 2016 to December 2019) – project – OSM – GM
*Poland S3:* north of Oder bridge Cigacice – south of Oder bridge Cigacice 1km (April 2015 to December 2019) [2nd c/w] – project – OSM – GM
*Poland S5:* Znin-North – Mieleszyn 25.1km (April 2017 to December 2019) – project – OSM – GM
*Poland S7:* Lubien – Naprawa 7.6km (July 2015 to December 2019) [1st c/w] – project – OSM – GM
*Spain SG20:* Segovia-North (A601) – east of Segovia-South (AP61) 8.4km (May 2016 to December 2019) – ? – OSM – GM
*Norway Rv13:* Hundvag – Solbakk 15km (2013 to 30th December 2019) – project – OSM – GM
*Serbia A1:* west of Ostruznica bridge – Ostruznica 2.5km (January 2016 to >= December 2019) [2nd c/w] – project – OSM – GM

Late 2019:
*Poland S17:* Antoninek – north of Garwolin-North 13.0km (August 2017 to Late 2019) – project – OSM – GM
*Poland DK50:* Gora Kalwaria-Marianki – east of Gora Kalwaria 3.9km (May 2017 to Late 2019) – project – OSM – GM
*Poland DK79:* Gora Kalwaria-Katy – Gora Kalwaria-Marianki 5.1km (May 2017 to Late 2019) – project – OSM – GM
*Romania A1:* Holdea – Ilia ~21km (2013 to Late 2019) – ? – OSM – GM
*Spain A33:* Caudete-East – Caudete (A31) 3.2km (? to Late 2019) [southbound] – ? – OSM – GM

2019:
*Italy A52:* rededication Novate Milanese – Paderno Dugnano (SS35) ~6km (2019) – project – OSM – GM
*Italy SS729:* Berchidda – Monti-West 9.4km (June 2014 to 2019) – project – OSM – GM
*Italy SS729:* Monti-West – Monti/Telti 6.4km (February 2015 to 2019) – project – OSM – GM
*Greece EO65:* Nea Santa – Assiros (A25) 11.4km (2014 to 2019?) – ? – OSM – GM
*Italy SS106:* west of Palizzi Marina – east of Palizzi Marina 3.8km (August 2006 to 2019?) [2nd c/w] – project – OSM – GM
*Italy SS195:* Sarroch – Pula 4km (December 2011 to 2019?) – ? – OSM – GM
*Italy SS640:* Caltanissetta-Favarella – east of Caltanissetta-Favarella 1km (April 2012 to 2019?) – project – OSM – GM
*Italy SS640:* Caltanissetta-Sanatorio – east of Caltanissetta-Xirbi 9km (April 2012 to 2019?) – project – OSM – GM
*Italy SS640:* west of Caltanissetta (SS626) – Caltanissetta (A19) 3km (April 2012 to 2019?) – project – OSM – GM
*Portugal A26:* Azinheira (IC1) – east of Santa Margarida do Sado 12km (September 2010 to 2019?) – ? – OSM – GM


Any objections? Proposal for improvement?


----------



## MichiH

*Prototype for replacing wikimapia links by OSM and Google Maps*

December 2019:
*Poland S7:* Skarzysko-Kamienna-North – Skarzysko-Kamienna-South 7.6km (October 2017 to 19th December 2019) project/OSM/GM
*Serbia A2:* Surcin (A1) – Obrenovac 17.6km (March 2017 to 19th December 2019) project/OSM/GM
*Spain SE40:* Torrequinto (A376) – Carretera de la Isla (A4) 8.1km (? to 19th December 2019) -/OSM/GM
*Bosnia and Herzegovina A1:* HR/BIH border (Svilaj) – Svilaj 2km (November 2013 to December 2019) project/OSM/GM
*Croatia A5:* Zoljani – HR/BIH border 2.0km (September 2011 to December 2019) –/OSM/GM
*Hungary M4:* Üllo – Albertirsa 30km (April 2017 to December 2019) –/OSM/GM
*Hungary M4:* Cegled – Abony-West 7km (? to December 2019) –/OSM/GM
*Hungary M4:* Abony-West – Abony-East 11.2km (March 2018 to December 2019) –/OSM/GM
*Hungary M15:* SK/HU border (Rajka) – Level (M1) 14km (February 2018 to December 2019) [2nd c/w] –/OSM/GM
*Poland A1:* Czestochowa-North – Czestochowa-Blachownia 20.3km (September 2016 to December 2019) project/OSM/GM
*Poland A1:* Czestochowa-Blachownia – Czestochowa-South 4.7km (July 2016 to December 2019) project/OSM/GM
*Poland S3:* north of Oder bridge Cigacice – south of Oder bridge Cigacice 1km (April 2015 to December 2019) [2nd c/w] project/OSM/GM
*Poland S5:* Znin-North – Mieleszyn 25.1km (April 2017 to December 2019) –/project/OSM/GM
*Poland S7:* Lubien – Naprawa 7.6km (July 2015 to December 2019) [1st c/w] project/OSM/GM
*Spain SG20:* Segovia-North (A601) – east of Segovia-South (AP61) 8.4km (May 2016 to December 2019) –/OSM/GM
*Norway Rv13:* Hundvag – Solbakk 15km (2013 to 30th December 2019) project/OSM/GM
*Serbia A1:* west of Ostruznica bridge – Ostruznica 2.5km (January 2016 to >= December 2019) [2nd c/w] project/OSM/GM

Late 2019:
*Poland S17:* Antoninek – north of Garwolin-North 13.0km (August 2017 to Late 2019) project/OSM/GM
*Poland DK50:* Gora Kalwaria-Marianki – east of Gora Kalwaria 3.9km (May 2017 to Late 2019) project/OSM/GM
*Poland DK79:* Gora Kalwaria-Katy – Gora Kalwaria-Marianki 5.1km (May 2017 to Late 2019) project/OSM/GM
*Romania A1:* Holdea – Ilia ~21km (2013 to Late 2019) –/OSM/GM
*Spain A33:* Caudete-East – Caudete (A31) 3.2km (? to Late 2019) [southbound] –/OSM/GM

2019:
*Italy A52:* rededication Novate Milanese – Paderno Dugnano (SS35) ~6km (2019) project/OSM/GM
*Italy SS729:* Berchidda – Monti-West 9.4km (June 2014 to 2019) project/OSM/GM
*Italy SS729:* Monti-West – Monti/Telti 6.4km (February 2015 to 2019) project/OSM/GM
*Greece EO65:* Nea Santa – Assiros (A25) 11.4km (2014 to 2019?) –/OSM/GM
*Italy SS106:* west of Palizzi Marina – east of Palizzi Marina 3.8km (August 2006 to 2019?) [2nd c/w] project/OSM/GM
*Italy SS195:* Sarroch – Pula 4km (December 2011 to 2019?) –/OSM/GM
*Italy SS640:* Caltanissetta-Favarella – east of Caltanissetta-Favarella 1km (April 2012 to 2019?) project/OSM/GM
*Italy SS640:* Caltanissetta-Sanatorio – east of Caltanissetta-Xirbi 9km (April 2012 to 2019?) project/OSM/GM
*Italy SS640:* west of Caltanissetta (SS626) – Caltanissetta (A19) 3km (April 2012 to 2019?) project/OSM/GM
*Portugal A26:* Azinheira (IC1) – east of Santa Margarida do Sado 12km (September 2010 to 2019?) –/OSM/GM


Format for project link and map separation changed (unknown project: "?" -> "-" and separation " - " -> "/")


----------



## MichiH

*Prototype for replacing wikimapia links by OSM and Google Maps*

I had some discussion about OSM layers per private message.

The standard OSM map does not show routes which are tagged with '*proposed*' (planned routes not yet u/c). But it might be nice to see them for some users.

I remember that I was faced with maps indicating proposed routes about 5..8 years ago which were total crab. It seems that it's now better (in Europe) but many routes being indicated are far from being confirmed or approved.

There is a *French layer* showing the proposed routes but I think it's hard to distinguish u/c and planned routes:
http://tile.openstreetmap.fr/?zoom=14&lat=48.60434&lon=12.22781&layers=B00000000FFFFFF
http://tile.openstreetmap.fr/?zoom=14&lat=48.60434&lon=12.22781&layers=B00000000FFFFFF
http://tile.openstreetmap.fr/?zoom=14&lat=48.60434&lon=12.22781&layers=B00000000FFFFFF

There is a *German layer* showing the proposed routes but I think it's hard to distinguish routes in service or u/c:
https://www.openstreetmap.de/karte.html?zoom=14&lat=48.60106&lon=12.22616&layers=B000TF
https://www.openstreetmap.de/karte.html?zoom=14&lat=48.60106&lon=12.22616&layers=B000TF
https://www.openstreetmap.de/karte.html?zoom=14&lat=48.60106&lon=12.22616&layers=B000TF

In addition, the German control elements have German names. The French one is neutral or mostly English.

For comparsion, links to *standard OSM layer*:
https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=14/48.5998/12.2529
https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=15/47.5875/7.7718
https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=14/42.3394/-3.5842


Thoughts?


Edit: Does anyone know a better layer indicating proposed routes in a better way?


----------



## Autobahn-mann

^^ For now, and for me, seem that the "German layer" is better for proposed road.


----------



## MichiH

Autobahn-mann said:


> ^^ For now, and for me, seem that the "German layer" is better for proposed road.


I tend to add three map links: Standard OSM layer, _osm.de with proposed routes indicated_, Google Maps

Ax aaa - bbb xkm (20xx - 20xx) project/OSM/_prop_/GM

German map _italic_


----------



## danutzu_2910

I am also interested in the answer....


----------



## MichiH

danutzu_2910 said:


> I am also interested in the answer....


Answer to what question?


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Czechia (> List <):
*I11:* Ostrava-Krasne Pole – Ostrava-Poruba 6.7km (November 2012 to 2020 --> 19th December 2019) – project – map (source)

- France (> List <):
*N19:* Botans – Moval 3.5km (March 2017 to 2020 --> 19th December 2019) – ? – map (source)
*NEW N79:* Prisse – west of Macon-Loche 5km (2017? to 20th December 2019) [2nd c/w] – ? – map (source; source)

- Greece (> List <):
*A3:* Stavos – Anthili (A1) 14km (2008 to Late 2020 --> Late 2021) – ? – map (source)

- Hungary (> List <):
*M15:* SK/HU border (Rajka) – Level (M1) 14km (February 2018 to December 2019 --> 18th December 2019) [2nd c/w] – ? – map (source)
*M4:* Üllo – Albertirsa 30km (April 2017 to December 2019 --> February 2020) – ? – map (source)
*M4:* Cegled – Abony-West 7km (? to December 2019 --> June 2020) – ? – map (source)
*M4:* Abony-West – Abony-East 11.2km (March 2018 to December 2019 --> June 2020) – ? – map (source)

- Poland (> List <):
*S7:* Skarzysko-Kamienna-North – Skarzysko-Kamienna-South 7.6km (October 2017 to 19th December 2019 --> 18th December 2019) – project – map (source)
*S3:* north of Oder bridge Cigacice – south of Oder bridge Cigacice 1km (April 2015 to December 2019 --> 20th December 2019) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)
*S7:* Lubien – Naprawa 7.6km (July 2015 to December 2019 --> 20th December 2019) [1st c/w] – project – map (source)
*NEW DK45:* Opole (DK46/DK94) – south of Opole-Wroclawska 1.8km (? to 20th December 2019) – ? – map (source)
*NEW DK45:* south of Opole-Wroclawska – Opole-Niemodlinska 1.8km (? to 20th December 2019) [1st c/w] – ? – map (source)
*DK50:* Gora Kalwaria-Marianki – east of Gora Kalwaria 3.9km (May 2017 to Late 2019 --> 20th December 2019) – project – map (source)
*DK79:* Gora Kalwaria-Katy – Gora Kalwaria-Marianki 5.1km (May 2017 to Late 2019 --> 20th December 2019) – project – map (source)
*A1:* Czestochowa-North – Czestochowa-Blachownia 20.3km (September 2016 to December 2019 --> 23rd December 2019) – project – map (source)
*A1:* Czestochowa-Blachownia – Czestochowa-South 4.7km (July 2016 to December 2019 --> 23rd December 2019) – project – map (source)
*S17:* Antoninek – north of Garwolin-North 13.0km (August 2017 to Late 2019 --> 23rd December 2019) – project – map (source)

- Romania (> List <):
*A1:* Holdea – Ilia ~21km --> 20.5km (2013 to Late 2019 --> 23rd December 2019?) – ? – map (source; source)
*NEW A12:* Craiova – Bals-West 17.7km (2019 to ?) – ? – map (source; source)

- Serbia (> List <):
*A2:* Surcin (A1) – Obrenovac 17.6km (March 2017 to 19th December 2019 --> 18th December 2019) – project – map (source)
*A1:* west of Ostruznica bridge – Ostruznica 2.5km (January 2016 to >= December 2019 --> >= Spring 2020) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)

- Spain (> List <):
*SE40:* Torrequinto (A376) – Carretera de la Isla (A4) 8.1km (? to 19th December 2019 --> 19th December 2019) – ? – map (source)


*Recent openings: > List <.*

*Upcoming openings: > List <.*


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

Partial update only - new format from Albania to Montenegro:

*<Numbering>:* <section from ... to ...> <Length> km (<start of construction> to <estimated opening>/<actual opening>) [optionally: <comment>] project page / openstreetmap / openstreetmap with proposed routes / Google Maps


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

New format for all remaining countries:

*<Numbering>:* <section from ... to ...> <Length> km (<start of construction> to <estimated opening>/<actual opening>) [optionally: <comment>] project page / openstreetmap / openstreetmap with proposed routes / Google Maps


- Bosnia and Herzegovina (> List <):
*A1:* HR/BIH border (Svilaj) – Svilaj 2km (November 2013 to December 2019 --> 2020?) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM (source)

- Croatia (> List <):
*A5:* Zoljani – HR/BIH border 2.0km (September 2011 to December 2019 --> 2020?) - / OSM / _prop_ / GM (source)
*A5:* Beli Manastir – north of Drava bridge ~18km (August 2018 to Late 2020 --> 2022) - / OSM / _prop_ / GM (source)
*A5:* north of Drava bridge – Osijek ~6km (July 2011 to Late 2020 --> 2022) - / OSM / _prop_ / GM (source)

- France (> List <):
*N79:* Paray-le-Monial-East – Charolles-West 8km (February 2017 to Fall 2019 --> 18th December 2019) [2nd c/w] - / OSM / _prop_ / GM (source)

- Greece (> List <):
*EO65:* Nea Santa – Assiros (A25) 11.4km (2014 to 2019? --> 2020?) - / OSM / _prop_ / GM (source)

- Poland (> List <):
*DK45:* Opole (DK46/DK94) – south of Opole-Wroclawska 1.8km (? --> April 2018 to 20th December 2019) - --> project / OSM / _prop_ / GM (source)
*DK45:* south of Opole-Wroclawska – Opole-Niemodlinska 1.8km (? --> April 2018 to 20th December 2019) [1st c/w] - --> project / OSM / _prop_ / GM (source)
*A1:* Czestochowa-North – Czestochowa-Blachownia 20.3km (September 2016 to 23rd December 2019 --> 23rd December 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM (source)
*A1:* Czestochowa-Blachownia – Czestochowa-South 4.7km (July 2016 to 23rd December 2019 --> 23rd December 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM (source)
*S5:* Znin-North – Mieleszyn 25.1km (April 2017 to December 2019 --> 23rd December 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM (source)
*S17:* Antoninek – north of Garwolin-North 13.0km (August 2017 to 23rd December 2019 --> 23rd December 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM (source)
*S7:* Naprawa – Skomielna Biala 3.0km (July 2015 to Mid 2020 --> March 2021) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM (source)

- Portugal (> List <):
*A26:* Azinheira (IC1) – east of Santa Margarida do Sado 12km (September 2010 to 2019? --> Early 2020) - / OSM / _prop_ / GM (source)

- Romania (> List <):
*A1:* Holdea – Ilia 20.5km (2013 to 23rd December 2019 --> 23rd December 2019) - / OSM / _prop_ / GM (source)

- Spain (> List <): (source)
*SG20:* Segovia-North (A601) – east of Segovia-South (AP61) 8.4km (May 2016 to December 2019 --> Early 2020) - / OSM / _prop_ / GM
*A33:* Caudete-East – Caudete (A31) 3.2km (? to Late 2019 --> 2020) [southbound] - / OSM / _prop_ / GM


*Recent openings: > List <.*

*Upcoming openings: > List <.*


----------



## MichiH

*Satellite view links?*

I've changed the format but why did I not add a link to satellite view?

Example with *S*entinel-hub *P*layground link:

*Greece EO65:* Nea Santa – Assiros (A25) 11.4km (2014 to 2020?) - / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Bosnia and Herzegovina A1:* HR/BIH border (Svilaj) – Svilaj 2km (November 2013 to 2020?) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP


Clouds are an issue. When I set maxcc=0, it's a black screen. The examples are with maxcc=20 (20%). When there are still clouds, one must change the date, but maxcc is also automatically changed. Should I set more parameter? Which?



Code:


https://apps.sentinel-hub.com/sentinel-playground/?source=S2&lat=45.1023&lng=18.3064&zoom=16&maxcc=20
https://apps.sentinel-hub.com/sentinel-playground/?source=S2&lat=40.8160&lng=22.9674&zoom=13&maxcc=20

Google Satellite links - which are much less updated - are not that easy to generate. But since I have Google Maps links, it's just one click away.

Is anyone interested in having satellite links?


----------



## Zyzio

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0m2MT6jPXQ


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

Sentinel-hub Playground links added:

*<Numbering>:* <section from ... to ...> <Length> km (<start of construction> to <estimated opening>/<actual opening>) [optionally: <comment>] project page / openstreetmap / openstreetmap with proposed routes / Google Maps / Sentinel-hub Playground


- France (> List <):
*N4:* Saint-Georges – Hertzing 3km (Early 2016 to 2020 --> 8th November 2019) - / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP (source)

- Italy (> List <): (source)
*SS195:* Sarroch – Pula 4km (December 2011 to 2019? --> Summer 2020) - / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*SS729:* Monti-West – Monti/Telti 6.4km (February 2015 to 2019 --> Summer 2020) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*SS729:* Berchidda – Monti-West 9.4km (June 2014 to 2019 --> >= 2020?) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*SS106:* west of Palizzi Marina – east of Palizzi Marina 3.8km (August 2006 to 2019? --> >= 2020?) [2nd c/w] project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*SS640:* Caltanissetta-Favarella – east of Caltanissetta-Favarella 1km (April 2012 to 2019? --> >= 2020?) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*SS640:* Caltanissetta-Sanatorio – east of Caltanissetta-Xirbi 9km (April 2012 to 2019? --> >= 2020?) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*SS640:* west of Caltanissetta (SS626) – Caltanissetta (A19) 3km (April 2012 to 2019? --> >= 2020?) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*NEW SP195:* east of Capoterra – Villa d'Orri 8km (<= 2015? to Late 2021) - / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*A52:* rededication Novate Milanese – Paderno Dugnano (SS35) ~6km (2019 --> Spring 2022) project --> project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP

- Romania (> List <):
(map and summary (ro), map, summary) --> (map, overview, summary)


*Recent openings: > List <.*

*Upcoming openings: > List <.*


----------



## Autobahn-mann

In North-eastern Italy, near Vicenza, is in construction this new 2-carriageway by-pass.
Politician and local newspaper talk a lot about it but it's extremly difficult to find the project.
Seems that works started in September 2018. This morning I've seen some news from local newspaper, but my mobile have cancelled the photo!
Here the location: https://apps.sentinel-hub.com/senti...9-06-01|2019-12-30&atmFilter=&showDates=false
It's called "SP46var"

PS: I've tryed to insert it on OSM but I'm aware that, without a HQ image it's difficult to be precise.


----------



## Autobahn-mann

Here's the source:https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=165315040&postcount=402
It will labelled "*SP46var*" or "Nuova SP46" and it's an upgrade and extention of the actual bypass of the western part of Vicenza.
Works started on *March 21, 2018* and was initially scheduled for August 2020, now it was delayed to *December 2020*.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Bosnia and Herzegovina (> List <):
*A1:* HR/BIH border (Svilaj) – Svilaj 2km (November 2013 to 2020? --> >= Late 2020) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP (source)

- Croatia (> List <):
*A5:* Zoljani – HR/BIH border 2.0km (September 2011 to 2020? --> >= Late 2020) - / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP (source)

- Italy (> List <):
*SS96 Barese:* Mellitto – Toritto 5.4km (March 2010 to Early 2020 --> Late January 2020) - / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP (source)
*A15:* Trecasali – Parma (A1) 9.5km (September 2016 to February 2020 --> 2020) - / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP (source)
*NEW SP46:* Costabissara – Vicenza-West 5.5km (March 2018 to December 2021) - / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP (source; source)

- Norway (> List <):
*Rv13:* Hundvag – Solbakk 15km (2013 to 30th December 2019 --> 30th December 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP (source)

- Poland (> List <): (source)
*S5:* Bydgoszcz-North – Maksymilianowo 6.2km --> 6.8km (August 2017 to June 2020 --> 31st December 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*S5:* Maksymilianowo – Bydgoszcz-Oplawiec 8.5km --> 7.3km (June 2017 to April 2020 --> 31st December 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP

- Spain (> List <):
(map) --> (summary)
*N-IV:* Dos Hermanas-South (AP4) – Los Palacios-North 8.4km (2015/16 to 2020 --> Summer 2020) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP (source)

- Switzerland (> List <):
*A9:* Visp-West – Visp-South ~4km (? to 2021/22 --> Mid 2024) [2nd c/w] project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP (source)


*Recent openings: > List <.*

*Upcoming openings: > List <.*


----------



## MichiH

*Actual 2019 openings (sorted by date)*

January 2019:
*Germany A36:* rededication AD Vienenburg (A369) – AK Bernburg (A14) 84.5km (1st January 2019) – / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Germany A369:* rededication AD Vienenburg (A36) – Bad Harzburger Dreieck (B6) 4.3km (1st January 2019) – / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Finland Vt4:* Äänekoski – Myllyntaus 4km (August 2017 to 11th January 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Germany A33:* north of AS Halle – Halle-Künsebeck 4.9km (December 2012 to 11th January 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Poland S51:* Olsztyn-East (S16) – Olsztyn-Jaroty 8.6km (July 2016 to 1st February 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP

February 2019:
*United Kingdom A90:* Dyce-North – Craibstone 7km (February 2015 to 19th February 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Spain FV1:* Corralejo – Lajares 6km (? to 28th February 2019) [2nd c/w] – / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP

March 2019:
*France A85:* west of Cher viaduct – Saint Aignan 2km (November 2016 to 1st March 2019) [2nd c/w] project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Serbia A4:* north of Sarleh tunnel – south of Sarlah tunnel 1.4km (June 2013 to 8th March 2019) [1st c/w] project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Spain Ma30:* north of Son Ferriol-North – Son Ferriol-South (Ma15) ~2km (2015 to 9th March 2019) – / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Albania A3:* Tirana – south of Berzhite 8km (April 2011 to Mid March 2019) [2nd c/w] – / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Albania A3:* south of Berzhite – Mushqeta 5km (April 2011 to Mid March 2019) [1st c/w] – / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*North Macedonia A4:* Kadrifakovo (A3) – north of Stip 9km (February 2014 to Mid March 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Spain A23:* north of Caldearenas – Alto de Monrepos 6.3km (< 2009 to 21st March 2019) [northbound] – / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Spain A23:* south of Arguis – Congosto de Isuela 2km (2007 to 21st March 2019) [1st c/w] – / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Spain A636:* Bergara – Antzuola 5.3km (2010 to 26th March 2019) – / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Estonia T11:* north of Porguvalja – south of Lagedi 3.7km (Fall 2017 to March 2019?) – / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP

April 2019:
*Italy SS96 Barese:* Toritto – Modungo/Bitetto 9km (December 2013 to Early April 2019) – / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Spain A33:* Caudete-East – Caudete (A31) 3.2km (? to Early April 2019) [northbound] – / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Poland S6:* Osina – Nowogard-West 6.2km (December 2016 to 7th April 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Spain A11:* El Burgo de Osma-East – Santiuste 8.5km (2009/10 to 10th April 2019) – / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Poland S61:* Suwalki-North – Suwalki-South 12.8km (February 2017 to 13th April 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Spain A23:* north of Caldearenas – Alto de Monrepos 8.5km (< 2009 to April 2019) [southbound] – / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Croatia D12:* Vrbovec (D10) – Farkasevac 10.5km (2011 to 16th April 2019) – / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Greece A52:* Aktio-Airport – Vonitsa-South 13km (2009 to 24th April 2019) – / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Germany B29:* east of Böbingen – west of Essingen 6.9km (July 2015 to 28th April 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Poland S6:* Goleniow-North (S3) – Glewice 5.9km (December 2016 to Late April 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP

May 2019:
*Poland S17:* Trojanow – Ruda 3km (March 2017 to 1st May 2019) [1st c/w] project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Poland S6:* Glewice – Osina 7.1km (December 2016 to 8th May 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*France D924:* Durcet – east of Durcet 2km (? to 17th May 2019) – / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Serbia A1:* Grdelica – south of Vladicin han 26.1km (September 2013 to 18th May 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Bulgaria A3:* Blagoevgrad – Blagoevgrad-South 6.8km (August 2017 to 23rd May 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Spain A11:* Venta Nueva – La Mallona 6km (2009/10 to 24th May 2019) – / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Spain A54:* Lavacolla – Arzua-West 18.5km (? to 24th May 2019) – / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Kosovo R6:* Doganaj – Hani i Elezit 18.2km (October 2014 to 29th May 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP

June 2019:
*Italy SPV:* Thiene (A31) – Breganze-West 5km (November 2011 to 3rd June 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Albania A3:* south of Berzhite – Mushqeta 5km (April 2011 to 4th June 2019) [2nd c/w] – / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*North Macedonia A4:* Miladinovci (A1) – Kadrifakovo (A3) 40km (February 2014 to 5th June 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Germany A30:* AS Gohfeld – east of AS Gohfeld 1.5km (September 2008 to Early June 2019) [2nd c/w] [discontinuation: 1.4km] project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Germany A33:* AS Belm (B51) – south of AS Osnabrück-Schinkel 2.2km (February 2015 to 12th June 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Germany B51:* AS Belm-Icker – AS Belm (A33) 1.5km (February 2015 to 12th June 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Poland S17:* Skrudki – Kurow-West (S12) 13.2km (December 2016 to 19th June 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*France N10:* south of Touverac – north of Chevanceaux 4.7km (2014 to 20th June 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Spain AG46:* Cangas – Meira 3.9km (August 2017 to 21st June 2019) [2nd c/w] – / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Czechia D3:* Bosilec – Sevetin 8.1km (September 2015 to 24th June 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP

July 2019:
*France N70:* north of Palinges – south of Palinges 1km (April 2017 to 1st July 2019) [2nd c/w] – / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Poland S51:* Olsztyn-Jaroty – Olsztyn-South (DK16) 6.1km (July 2016 to 1st July 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Norway E18:* Arendal-West – Tvedestrand 22.8km (March 2017 to 2nd July 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Poland S17:* Garwolin-South – Trojanow 22km (March 2017 to 4th July 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Poland S17:* Trojanow – Ruda 3km (March 2017 to 4th July 2019) [2nd c/w] project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Poland S17:* Ruda – Ryki-North 4km (March 2017 to 4th July 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Italy SS96 Barese:* Altamura-South (SS99) – north of Altamura 3.4km (October 2015 to 5th July 2019) [2nd c/w] – / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Italy SS99 Barese:* Altamura-South (SS96) – south of Altamura-South 1.0km (October 2015 to 5th July 2019) – / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Serbia A4:* north of Sarleh tunnel – south of Sarlah tunnel 1.4km (June 2013 to 9th July 2019) [2nd c/w] project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Spain A21:* Santa Cilia – Jaca-West 9.0km (? to 11th July 2019) – / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Denmark PR23:* Jernlose – Kvanlose 4.0km (September 2017 to Mid July 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Ireland M11:* Clough – Enniscorthy-South 27km (October 2015 to 18th July 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Spain A2:* Terradelles – Vilafreser (AP7) 3.3km (June 2015 to 17th July 2019) – / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Albania A2:* Mbrostar Ura – Levan 22km (2013 to Mid July 2019) [1st c/w] – / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Italy SS106:* west of Palizzi Marina – east of Palizzi Marina 3.8km (August 2006 to 23rd July 2019) [1st c/w] project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Serbia A4:* Stanicenje – west of Sopot tunnel 1km (June 2013 to 27th July 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP

August 2019:
*Germany A30:* east of AS Gohfeld – AS Bad Oeynhausen-North 3.8km (September 2008 to 2nd August 2019) [2nd c/w] project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Germany A72:* AS Borna-North – AS Rötha 8.5km (July 2013 to 2nd August 2019) [direction Chemnitz] project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Poland A1:* Czestochowa-South – Wozniki 16.7km (March 2016 to 2nd August 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Poland A1:* Wozniki – Pyrzowice (S1) 16.8km (September 2015 to 2nd August 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*United Kingdom NI-A6:* Toome – Randalstown-West 7km (June 2017 to 4th August 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Germany B51:* AS Belm-Vehrte – AS Belm-Icker 2.0km (February 2015 to 7th August 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Romania A1:* Ilia – Deva/Soimus 22.1km (2013 to 14th August 2019) – / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Serbia A2:* Obrenovac – Ub 26.2km (August 2014 to 18th August 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Serbia A2:* Ub – Lajkovac 12.5km (Mid 2010 to 18th August 2019) [completed November 2014; to be opened with neighboring section] project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Serbia A2:* Lajkovac – south of Ljig 24.6km (August 2014 to 18th August 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Poland S6:* Lisowo – north of Ploty-North 8.3km (March 2017 to 22nd August 2019) [1st c/w] project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Poland DW669:* Bialystok-Aleja Jana Pawla II – Bialystok-Wiadukt 6.3km (February 2017 to 28th August 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Poland DW631:* Warsaw-Powstancow – Warsaw-Marsa 3.8km (April 2016 to 30th August 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Poland DW631:* Warsaw-Zolnierska – Warsaw-Chelmzynska 0.9km (April 2016 to 30th August 2019) [direction Zielonka] project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP

September 2019:
*Belgium N5:* Couvin-South – B/F border (Bruly) 9km (August 2015 to 6th September 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Poland S17:* Ryki-North – Skrudki 16km (March 2017 to 6th September 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Austria A5:* Drasenhofen-North – south of Drasenhofen 5.5km (April 2018 to 8th September 2019) [1st c/w] project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Poland S5:* Poznan-West (A2) – Mosina 16.0km (August 2015 to 10th September 2019) [2nd c/w] project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*France D973:* Marcey-les-Greves – Les Martellieres (A84) 4.8km (February 2016 to 16th September 2019) – / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Denmark PR23:* Knabstrup – Jernlose 2.5km (September 2017 to 20th September 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*France D301:* Aix-Noulette (D937) – Bully-les-Mines (A21) 0.8km (September 2017 to 20th September 2019) [2nd c/w] – / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Spain A23:* south of Arguis – Congosto de Isuela 2km (2007 to September 2019) [2nd c/w] – / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Poland S7:* Skomielna Biala – Zabornia (DK47) 5.2km (April 2016 to 28th September 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Poland DK47:* Zabornia (S7) – Chabowka 0.9km (April 2016 to 28th September 2019) [2nd c/w] project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Denmark PR53:* Dalby – Frederikssund-South (PR17) 9.3km (April 2016 to 30th September 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*The Netherlands N300:* Nuth (A76) – Nuth (N298) 1.2km (? to 30th September 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Hungary M2:* north of Vac-South – north of Dunakeszi/Fot 16km (May 2017 to 30th September 2019) [2nd c/w] – / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Poland S6:* north of Ploty-North – Kielpino 14.2km (December 2016 to 30th September 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Poland S6:* Kielpino – Kolobrzeg-West 24.1km (December 2016 to 30th September 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP

October 2019:
*France N79:* Paray-le-Monial-East – Charolles-West 8km (February 2017 to 1st October 2019) [1st c/w] – / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Germany A94:* AS Pastetten – AS Dorfen 17.4km (April 2012 to 1st October 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Germany A94:* AS Dorfen – AS Heldenstein 14.9km (July 2013 to 1st October 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Hungary M44:* Tiszakürt – Kondoros 62km (December 2016 to 2nd October 2019) – / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Germany B75:* AS Hamburg-Georgswerder – AS Hamburg-Wilhelmsburg-South (A26) 4.8km (October 2016 to 6th October 2019) [rededication of A252/A253: 6.0km] project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*France A406:* west of Macon-Loche – Macon-South 4.5km (July 2017 to 7th October 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Norway E6:* Katerud – Kolomoen (Rv3) 12km (August 2017 to 8th October 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Hungary M4:* Albertirsa – Cegledbercel 3km (April 2017 to 9th October 2019) – / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Norway E16:* Voyenenga – Sandvika (E18) 3.5km (February 2015 to 9th October 2019) [2nd c/w] project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Poland S6:* Kolobrzeg-West – Ustronie Morskie 14.7km (February 2017 to 10th October 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Poland S6:* Ustronie Morskie – Bielice (S11) 25.1km (March 2017 to 10th October 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Poland S6:* Koszalin-North – Koszalin-East 3km (March 2016 to 10th October 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Poland S11:* Bielice (S6) – Koszalin-West 2.0km (March 2016 to 10th October 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Poland S8:* Radziejowice – west of Siestrzen 8.4km (February 2017 to 10th October 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Bulgaria A2:* Yablanitsa – Boaza 9.3km (Early 2018 to 11th October 2019) – / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*France N88:* Baraqueville – Les Molinieres 7.3km (September 2014 to 14th October 2019) [direction Albi] – / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*France N88:* Baraqueville – Les Molinieres 7.3km (September 2014 to 15th October 2019) [direction Rodez] – / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Spain SG20:* east of Segovia-South (AP61) – Segovia-West (N110) 7.1km (May 2016 to 15th October 2019) – / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Germany A72:* AS Borna-North – AS Rötha 8.5km (July 2013 to 16th October 2019) [direction Leipzig] project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Spain N124:* north of Zambrana – south of Zambrana 3.5km (April 2017 to 16th October 2019) – / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Croatia D14:* Bedekovcina – Zlatar Bistrica 6.5km (2017 to 25th October 2019) [1st c/w]– / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Italy SS76:* Fossato di Vico – Cancelli di Fabriano 7.5km (Early 2009 to 29th October 2019) [2nd c/w] project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Poland S6:* Nowogard-East – Lisowo 12.0km (March 2017 to 30th October 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Poland S6:* Lisowo – north of Ploty-North 8.3km (March 2017 to 30th October 2019) [2nd c/w] project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Poland DK25:* Slawecinek – Latkowo 5.8km (December 2017 to 30th October 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Spain A32:* Ubeda-East – east of Torreperogil 8.7km (? to 30th October 2019) – / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP

November 2019:
*Spain B24:* Vallirana-West – Vallirana-East 2.1km (2005 to 5th November 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Spain A62:* Fuentes de Onoro – east of Fuentes de Onoro 2km (2nd half 2015 to 6th November 2019) – / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Poland S11:* Szczecinek-North – Turowo 11.6km (March 2017 to 7th November 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*France N4:* Saint-Georges – Hertzing 3km (Early 2016 to 8th November 2019) - / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Poland S6:* Sianow-East – east of Sianow-East 2.0km (March 2016 to 8th November 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Serbia A4:* Prosek – Crvena Reka 22.5km (March 2012 to 9th November 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Germany B318:* AS Holzkirchen (A8) – AS Holzkirchen 1.5km (June 2017 to November 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Finland Vt4:* south of Asemakylä – north of Kello 8km (May 2017 to 14th November 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*France A16:* L'Isle-Adam (N184) – La Croix Verte (N104) 8km (2016 to 14th November 2019) [northbound] project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*France A16:* L'Isle-Adam (N184) – La Croix Verte (N104) 8km (2016 to 15th November 2019) [southbound] project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Germany A33:* AS Borgholzhausen – north of AS Halle 7.9km (December 2012 to 18th November 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Germany A46:* AS Bestwig – AS Olsberg 5.6km (September 2009 to 18th November 2019) – / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*France N7:* north of Villeneuve-sur-Allier – Villeneuve-sur-Allier 5.3km (Late 2010 to 19th/20th November 2019) – / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Germany B15n:* AS Ergoldsbach – AS Essenbach 7.2km (August 2013 to 20th November 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Germany B50:* AS Platten – east of AS Kommen 19.9km (July 2009 to 21st November 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Poland S6:* Koszalin-North – Koszalin-East 3km (March 2016 to 29th November 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP

December 2019:
*Germany B30:* AS Ravensburg-South – AS Karrer 3.4km (July 2013 to 2nd December 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Norway E18:* Dordal – Rugtvedt 17km (Spring 2017 to 2nd December 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Spain A32:* Ubeda-West (A316R) – Ubeda-East 7km (? to 4th December 2019) – / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Spain A21:* Puente la Reina de Jaca – Santa Cilia 7.2km (? to 5th December 2019) – / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Germany B33:* east of AS Allensbach-West – AS Allensbach-Center 2.4km (November 2015 to 6th December 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*United Kingdom A14:* Brampton Hut (A1) – Swavesey 18km (March 2017 to 9th December 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Czechia D3:* Sevetin – Borek 10.7km (March 2017 to 10th December 2019) [2nd c/w] project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Czechia D1:* Prerov-North (D55) – Lipnik nad Becvou (D35) 14.3km (July 2015 to 12th December 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Spain FV2:* south of Costa Calma – north of El Salmo 4.4km (? to 12th December 2019) – / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Hungary M70:* east of Tornyiszentmiklos – north of Csörnyeföld 5.0km (Fall 2017 to 13th December 2019) [2nd c/w] – / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Hungary M70:* south of Csörnyeföld – north of Letenye 5.5km (Fall 2017 to 13th December 2019) [2nd c/w] – / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Poland S5:* Mosina – Koscian-South 19.9km (December 2017 to 14th December 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Poland S5:* Koscian-South – Lipno 16.0km (March 2018 to 14th December 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Slovakia D1:* Budimir – Bidovce 14.4km (November 2016 to 16th December 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Slovakia R4:* Kosicke Olsany – Kosicke Olsany (D1) 1.1km (November 2016 to 16th December 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*France N79:* Paray-le-Monial-East – Charolles-West 8km (February 2017 to 18th December 2019) [2nd c/w] – / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Hungary M15:* SK/HU border (Rajka) – Level (M1) 14km (February 2018 to 18th December 2019) [2nd c/w] – / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Poland S7:* Skarzysko-Kamienna-North – Skarzysko-Kamienna-South 7.6km (October 2017 to 18th December 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Serbia A2:* Surcin (A1) – Obrenovac 17.6km (March 2017 to 18th December 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Czechia I11:* Ostrava-Krasne Pole – Ostrava-Poruba 6.7km (November 2012 to 19th December 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*France N19:* Botans – Moval 3.5km (March 2017 to 19th December 2019) – / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Spain SE40:* Torrequinto (A376) – Carretera de la Isla (A4) 8.1km (? to 19th December 2019) – / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*France N79:* Prisse – west of Macon-Loche 5km (2017? to 20th December 2019) [2nd c/w] – / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Poland S3:* north of Oder bridge Cigacice – south of Oder bridge Cigacice 1km (April 2015 to 20th December 2019) [2nd c/w] project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Poland S7:* Lubien – Naprawa 7.6km (July 2015 to 20th December 2019) [1st c/w] project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Poland DK45:* Opole (DK46/DK94) – south of Opole-Wroclawska 1.8km (April 2018 to 20th December 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Poland DK45:* south of Opole-Wroclawska – Opole-Niemodlinska 1.8km (April 2018 to 20th December 2019) [1st c/w] project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Poland DK50:* Gora Kalwaria-Marianki – east of Gora Kalwaria 3.9km (May 2017 to 20th December 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Poland DK79:* Gora Kalwaria-Katy – Gora Kalwaria-Marianki 5.1km (May 2017 to 20th December 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Poland A1:* Czestochowa-North – Czestochowa-Blachownia 20.3km (September 2016 to 23rd December 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Poland A1:* Czestochowa-Blachownia – Czestochowa-South 4.7km (July 2016 to 23rd December 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Poland S5:* Znin-North – Mieleszyn 25.1km (April 2017 to 23rd December 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Poland S17:* Antoninek – north of Garwolin-North 13.0km (August 2017 to 23rd December 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Romania A1:* Holdea – Ilia 20.5km (2013 to 23rd December 2019) – / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Norway Rv13:* Hundvag – Solbakk 15km (2013 to 30th December 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Poland S5:* Bydgoszcz-North – Maksymilianowo 6.8km (August 2017 to 31st December 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*Poland S5:* Maksymilianowo – Bydgoszcz-Oplawiec 7.3km (June 2017 to 31st December 2019) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP


>> 2018 openings


----------



## spacetweek

Total length of all of those?


----------



## MichiH

spacetweek said:


> Total length of all of those?


 1586km but some projects are twice on the list for 1st and 2nd carriageway opening or first and second direction. China opened that in less than a week.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Germany (> List <):
*B303:* east of AS Schirnding-West – west of AS Schirnding-East 2.5km (July 2017 to Late 2020 --> Late 2021) [2nd c/w] project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP (source)

- Poland (> List <): (source)
*NEW S7:* Lesznowola – Tarczyn-North 14.8km (January 2020 to April 2021) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*NEW S19:* Niedrzwica Duża – Krasnik-North 20.0km (January 2020 to June 2021) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*NEW S19:* Rudnik nad Sanem – Nisko-South 6.0km (January 2020 to October 2021) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP


*Recent openings: > List <.*

*Upcoming openings: > List <.*


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Germany (> List <):
*A98:* AD Hochrhein – AS Rheinfelden-Karsau 2.5km (March 2009 to Late 2020 --> Mid 2021) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP (source)

- Greece (> List <): (source)
*A3:* Stavos – Anthili (A1) 14km (2008 to Late 2021 --> Early 2021) - / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*A52:* Prevazo Aktio Toll station – Aktio-Airport 2km (2009 to 2021) --> [contract canceled] - / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*A52:* Vonitsa-South – Ambraktia (A5) 35km (2009 to 2021) --> [contract canceled] - / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
*A5:* Varda – Pyrgos 37.5km (2008 to _suspended_ --> Late 2023) ? / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP


*Recent openings: > List <.*

*Upcoming openings: > List <.*


----------



## Autobahn-mann

Autobahn-mann said:


> Here's the source:https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=165315040&postcount=402
> It will labelled "*SP46var*" or "Nuova SP46" and it's an upgrade and extention of the actual bypass of the western part of Vicenza.
> Works started on *March 21, 2018* and was initially scheduled for August 2020, now it was delayed to *December 2020*.





MichiH said:


> - Italy (> List <):
> source=S2&maxcc=20&zoom=14&lat=40.973029&lng=16.652870]SP[/url] (source)
> *SP46:* Costabissara – Vicenza-West 5.5km (March 2018 to December 2021) - / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP (source; source)


^^ I've said *2020* not 2021... Also suggest to labelled "SP46racc" (racc stands for "Raccordo", rougly for "Junction") because it's not the main track of the Provincial Road (SP46) that goes from Vicenza to Rovereto via Schio, but it's a by-pass.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- France (> List <):
*N141:* La Vigerie – Saint-Yrieix 5.5km (? --> <= 2015 to Spring 2020) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP (source)
*D173:* Martigne-Ferchaud-North – Martigne-Ferchaud-South ~2km (? --> <= 2017 to 2020) [2nd c/w] - / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP (source)

- Hungary (> List <):
*M4:* Üllo – Albertirsa 30km (April 2017 to February 2020 --> 7th Februaray 2020) - / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP (source)
*M4:* Cegled – Abony-West 7km (? --> <= 2019 to June 2020) - / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP (source)

- Italy (> List <):
*SS96 Barese:* Mellitto – Toritto 5.4km (March 2010 to Late January 2020 --> January 2020) - / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP (source)
*SR8:* Taranto-North – Taranto-South 4.5km (? --> <= 2015 to March 2020) - / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP (source: Sentional-hub Playground)
*SPV:* Montebelluna-East – Spresiano 13.6km (? --> <= 2016 to Late 2020) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP (source: Sentional-hub Playground)
*SP46 --> SP46racc:* Costabissara – Vicenza-West 5.5km (March 2018 to December 2021 --> December 2020) - / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP (source)
*SPV:* Spresiano – Spresiano (A27) 2.5km (? --> <= 2018 to May 2021) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP (source: Sentional-hub Playground)

- Luxembourg (> List <):
*B40:* Esch (A4) – Belval 1.4km (? --> <= 2018? to 2022) - / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP (source)

- Switzerland (> List <):
*A9:* Steg/Gampel-East – Raron 3km (? --> <= 2015 to 2021) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP (source: Sentional-hub Playground)
*A9:* Visp-West – Visp-South ~4km (? --> <= 2014 to Mid 2024) [2nd c/w] project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP (source)

- Ukraine (> List <):
*M29:* Marianivka – Pidhorodne (M04) 12km (? --> < 2015 to _suspended_) - / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP (source)



*Recent openings: > List <.*

*Upcoming openings: > List <.*


----------



## [atomic]

You could take a look at google spreadsheets? I don't know if your project is to big for it, but for instance there is > this long running project< tracking 3D coverage within GoogleEarth/Maps since 2012.
Google states this as the limit per file: Up to 5 million cells or 18,278 columns (column ZZZ) for spreadsheets that are created in or converted to Google Sheets. If you have several Excel Files this should be no issue.
Or just put the excel files up on Microsoft OneDrive, and share them (read only of course).
It would be a shame to lose all of this because of inflexible Forum Software.


----------



## MichiH

I don't have a google account yet but I think that having an open office file (.ods) might be an issue. I read that it should be possible to view it but there is less info about it. wikipedia does not have ods files on the list, I guess you need a special viewer only available for Chrome?

google help calls the list "supported files types for upload" and does not have ods files at all.

I also would have to make the links "clickable". The only way I know is clicking into each cell and press enter....

I still hope for a solution by using the forum but appreciate any kind of suggestion.


----------



## MichiH

MichiH said:


> When I press preview to check that my change was fine, I get:
> 
> Please enter a message with no more than 50000 characters.


Fixed  I'll have another try later this week


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Poland (> List <)
*DW935:* Rybnik-Zamyslow – Zory 10.2km (April 2017 to Spring 2020 --> 10th April 2020) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP (source)
*A6:* rededication Szczecin-Dabie – west of Szczecin-Rzesnica 3.6km (? --> June 2020) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP (source; source)
*NEW S7:* Napierki – Mlawa-East 14.0km (March 2020 to April 2021) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP (source)
*NEW S6:* Bozepole Wielkie – Luzino 15.0km (March 2020 to July 2021) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP (source)
*S5:* Nowe Marzy (A1) – east of Swiecie-North 9.6km (July 2017 to _suspended_ --> August 2022) [contract canceled] --> *DEL* project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP (source)
*S5:* west of Swiecie-North – east of Swiecie-West 5.3km (July 2017 to _suspended_ --> August 2022) [2nd c/w] [contract canceled] --> *DEL* project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP (source)
*S5:* west of Swiecie-West – north of Swiecie-South 3.3km (July 2017 to _suspended_ --> August 2022) [2nd c/w] [contract canceled] --> *DEL* project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP (source)
*S5:* south of Swiecie-South – Bydgoszcz-North 22.4km (July 2017 to _suspended_ --> August 2022) [contract canceled] --> *DEL* project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP (source)
*NEW S14:* Emilia (A2) – Lodz-Teofilow 16.3km (March 2020 to April 2023) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP(source)


*Recent openings: > List <.


Upcoming openings: > List <.*


----------



## MichiH

I made a stupid formatting error in the recent opening post which cost me 2 edits. I was able to update the Polish list but not more so far. I'll continue with Norway and the Netherlands likely next weekend.

I think I missed anything about A18, didn't I? @Kemo


----------



## Kemo

You already have A18 on the list 

Does the number of _edits_ count? I thought it is the number of _edited posts_.


Anyway, here are some more updates:


MichiH said:


> *DK8:* Porosły – Bialystok-Szosa Elcka 1.7km (August 2018 to June 2020) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP


September 2020



> *S7:* Naprawa – Skomielna Biala 3.0km (July 2015 to March 2021) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
> *S7:* Lubien – Naprawa 7.6km (July 2015 to Mid 2020) [2nd c/w] project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP


Fall 2021



> *S17:* Ostrow – Antoninek 8.0km (May 2018 to Mid 2020) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
> *S17:* Warsaw-Lubelska (S2) – Ostrow 15.2km (March 2018 to 2020) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP


July 2020



> *S2:* Warsaw-Pulawska – Warsaw-Przyczolkowa 4.6km (Januar 2018 to August 2020) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP


2021



> *S2:* Warsaw-Przyczolkowa – Warsaw-Wal Miedzeszynski 6.5km (July 2017 to August 2020) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
> *S2:* Warsaw-Wal Miedzeszynski – Warsaw-Lubelska (S17) 7.5km (October 2017 to August 2020) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP


Late 2020



> *S7:* Napierki – Mlawa-East 14.0km (March 2020 to April 2021) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
> *S7:* Mlawa-East – Strzegowo 21.5km (October 2019 to April 2021) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
> *S7:* Strzegowo – Pienki 22.0km (September 2019 to May 2021) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
> *S7:* Pienki – Plonsk-North 13.8km (September 2019 to May 2021) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP


Mid 2022


----------



## MichiH

Kemo said:


> You already have A18 on the list


I thought there is another section. But when you say it's fine, it's most likely fine 



Kemo said:


> Does the number of _edits_ count? I thought it is the number of _edited posts_.


The limit is at 10 edits within 7 days anywhere on forum.


----------



## Kirt93

MichiH said:


> I thought there is another section


There is another section of reconstruction of A18's southern carriageway where the contract has been signed (the section right at the German border), but it's not yet u/c so that's correct it's not on the list.


----------



## ntom

I would like to think there are manual overrides that can take these limits away for select users, no? It's a shame for this to impede the work of contributors like MichiH.


----------



## MichiH

ntom said:


> I would like to think there are manual overrides that can take these limits away for select users, no?


It should be changed for everyone, not just select users. I do still have hope 
Anyway, it is. possible and already implemented for SSC. A moderator who is not limited offered updating my posts but the effort for both of us would be quite high.


----------



## Chris80678

FAO MichiH

The second carriageway of Szczuczyn bypass (S61) has been opened today (15th May 2020) so you may want to update your list for road openings in Poland


----------



## MichiH

I was able to edit three posts today. Again just recent openings, upcoming openings and Poland. Poland because there were so many changes and I thought that I would be able to edit more posts... Next time I should directly start with Norway....And I'll continue not to change any post on this forum except of the overview posts on this thread... _It's such a pain...._

*The list has been updated*

- Poland (> List <)
*S61:* Szczuczyn-North – north of Szczuczyn-West 3.7km (October 2018 to May 2020 --> 15th May 2020) [2nd c/w] project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP (source)
*S61:* south of Szczuczyn-West – Koniecki Male 2.9km (October 2018 to May 2020 --> 15th May 2020) [2nd c/w] project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP (source)
*S17:* Warsaw-Lubelska (S2) – Ostrow 15.2km (March 2018 to 2020 --> July 2020) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP (source)
*S17:* Ostrow – Antoninek 8.0km (May 2018 to Mid 2020 --> July 2020) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP (source)
*DK8:* Porosły – Bialystok-Szosa Elcka 1.7km (August 2018 to June 2020 --> September 2020) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP (source)
*S2:* Warsaw-Przyczolkowa – Warsaw-Wal Miedzeszynski 6.5km (July 2017 to August 2020 --> Late 2020) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP (source)
*S2:* Warsaw-Wal Miedzeszynski – Warsaw-Lubelska (S17) 7.5km (October 2017 to August 2020 --> Late 2020) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP (source)
*S7:* Napierki – Mlawa-East 14.0km (March 2020 to April 2021 --> Mid 2021) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP (source)
*S7:* Mlawa-East – Strzegowo 21.5km (October 2019 to April 2021 --> Mid 2021) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP (source)
*S7:* Strzegowo – Pienki 22.0km (September 2019 to May 2021 --> Mid 2021) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP (source)
*S7:* Pienki – Plonsk-North 13.8km (September 2019 to May 2021 --> Mid 2021) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP (source)
*S2:* Warsaw-Pulawska – Warsaw-Przyczolkowa 4.6km (Januar 2018 to August 2020 --> 2021) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP (source)
*S7:* Lubien – Naprawa 7.6km (July 2015 to Mid 2020 --> Fall 2021) [2nd c/w] project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP (source)
*S7:* Naprawa – Skomielna Biala 3.0km (July 2015 to March 2021 --> Fall 2021) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP (source)
*NEW S1:* Przybedza – Milowka 8.5km (May 2020 to August 2023) - / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP (source)


*Recent openings: > List <.


Upcoming openings: > List <.*


----------



## Chris80678

Thank you very much MichiH. Much appreciated. I'll keep you updated as best I can on Poland's road opening dates


----------



## Kemo

MichiH said:


> And I'll continue not to change any post on this forum except of the overview posts


I read somewhere that you can edit a new post up to 24 hours and it doesn't count towards the stupid limit. But I don't know if it is true.

PS

I think the S1 entry should be something like
Przybędza - north of Barania Góra tunnels [2.7 km] 1st c/w
north of Barania Góra tunnels - south of Barania Góra tunnels [4.5 km] 
south of Barania Góra tunnels - Milówka [1.3 km] 1st c/w


----------



## MichiH

Chris80678 said:


> Thank you very much MichiH. Much appreciated. I'll keep you updated as best I can on Poland's road opening dates


Thank you. However, it is not necessary to cross post info here. I regularly read the international Polish thread and the Motorway opening thread. I believe that I have not yet missed any opening in Poland.



Kemo said:


> I read somewhere that you can edit a new post up to 24 hours and it doesn't count towards the stupid limit. But I don't know if it is true.


My source is the official thread for complaints about the new forum software: General forum issues
There is also a bug that the edits are not counted correct.

My issue is editing the old overview posts from 2015. The reason that I could not edit more posts today is because of:
* I edited to many posts last weekend - just a few seconds or minutes after I've posted them - that means within the 24 hours!
OR
* Because of the bug mentioned above

I really don't know..... _but it's pain in the ass._


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

- Spain (> List <)
*SG20:* Segovia-North (A601) – east of Segovia-South (AP61) 8.4km (May 2016 to Early 2020 --> Early July 2020) - / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP (source)


*Recent openings: > List <.


Upcoming openings: > List <.*


----------



## MichiH

MichiH said:


> My source is the official thread for complaints about the new forum software: General forum issues
> There is also a bug that the edits are not counted correct.
> 
> My issue is editing the old overview posts from 2015. The reason that I could not edit more posts today is because of:
> * I edited to many posts last weekend - just a few seconds or minutes after I've posted them - that means within the 24 hours!
> OR
> * Because of the bug mentioned above
> 
> I really don't know..... _but it's pain in the ass._


I could edit the upcoming openings post and the Spanish post today. I tried to edit the Slovakian post........ 🤮

My edits from last week:

Recent openings post (Sunday June 17)
Upcoming openings post (Sunday June 17)
Polish post (Sunday June 17)
Polish post again (Monday June 18) because I thought Kemo might be right that I can edit posts again (it worked but it might also be possible because the number of edits within 7 days decreased meanwhile)
Upcoming opening post (Sunday June 24)
Spanish post (Sunday June 24)
I count 6 edits! Six! SIX! Not 10 within 7 days as the message says!

Afterwards, I tried to edit the Polish post again, and it works.

*Summary:

Number of edits are counted incorrect (bug!)
You can edit the very same post again and again without counting as a new edit
I cannot maintain this thread anymore
*


----------



## Kirt93

MichiH said:


> You can edit the very same post again and again without counting as a new edit


Maybe that's not as bad as you think, then? It means you could join the upcoming openings and the recent openings into one post, and keep it fully up to date at the cost of just 1 edit.

It'd mean the per-country posts would need to lag behind e.g. being updated once per month or sth, but that doesn't seem that bad if there is this post which has the entries with close opening dates kept up-to-date. (Plus I'm not sure what the post character limit is, but if Poland fits within one post then it would seem like e.g. posts 24 – 27 (Portugal, Romania, Serbia, Slovakia, Slovenia) could possibly all fit together as #24, and that's quite several countries which you can then be changing at the expense of just one edit. And same could go for joining some other posts).


----------



## MichiH

The actual limit _should _be 10 but it was 5* last week. If I _would _know the limit, the behavior _would _be stable and I _would _never ever edit other posts on SSC, I _could _go this way.

*Since I could edit the Polish post after I got the message today, edit no. 4 on Monday should not count. That means, my actual number of edits last week was 5, not 6.


----------



## belerophon

Its just crap to purge those people who contribute most to the forum. If the people in charge don't get that, the forum will loose much input, and if the others have less to read, they would come around less. This is just a way of suicide for the forum. Who does not get that is stupid or evil or both. Such people should not run a forum, neither should they run anything bigger than a stall at any jumble market. It is so conceited to say, that overall the update is good and suggers only small problems it the core is destroyed.

I argue that MichiH should get Moderator rights himself, as several people do. But this will come with additional responsibilities and it just should not be necessary. Which system can sustain if you need to fight for your right to contribute more? What madness is this?


----------



## Kemo

belerophon said:


> I argue that MichiH should get Moderator rights himself, as several people do.


Well...



> *Coming Soon!*
> The Community Management team will soon be reaching out as we look to recruit more moderators to help manage some of our communities. We plan to start this process in June but if you just can’t wait, click the Contact Us button at the bottom of the site and send us a note to volunteer.











Release Notes







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## MichiH

It's sad but this would do the trick.....


----------



## Zyzio

1. look here -> New options available in SSC maybe excel sheets could help you somehow?
2. another trick: make dump text to a picture, put it somewhere (imgur?) - so you can update it independently to SSC


----------



## MichiH

Zyzio said:


> 1. look here -> New options available in SSC maybe excel sheets could help you somehow?


Well, it only says anything about excel but not much:



nmin said:


> Now we can directly copy/paste excel sheets in SSC.





Zyzio said:


> 2. another trick: make dump text to a picture, put it somewhere (imgur?) - so you can update it independently to SSC


You cannot open links from a picture. I think that the same issue applies to the excel option....


----------



## NMIN

Kemo said:


> I read somewhere that you can edit a new post up to 24 hours and it doesn't count towards the stupid limit. But I don't know if it is true.





MichiH said:


> The actual limit _should _be 10 but it was 5* last week. If I _would _know the limit, the behavior _would _be stable and I _would _never ever edit other posts on SSC, I _could _go this way.





MichiH said:


> My source is the official thread for complaints about the new forum software: General forum issues
> There is also a bug that the edits are not counted correct.


The latest posts in General forum issues is about the same. 









SkyscraperCity







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## progress_bs

- Bulgaria (> List <):
*NEW* *A2*: Kalenik - Pleven (II-35) 17.08km (June 2020 to May 2023)
Source
Source 2


----------



## Autobahn-mann

I've a correction to do. This stretch:
*SP46racc:* Costabissara – Vicenza-West 5.5km (March 2018 to December 2020) will be opened in that month, but only as a single carriageway, because the 2nd it's only expected, but not in construction. The 2nd carriageway will be built only when there will be an extention of the road to close the ringroad of Vicenza, that is planned but nothing else.
Source from italian thread: Variante SP 46 - Stralcio A/Vicenza-Costabissara — Provincia di Vicenza


----------



## Sentilj

*D4 + R7*
According to news, cca 30km of D4 between I/C Rovinka and Ketelec and R7 between Ketelec - Šamorín - Holice will be opened on next sunday 19.7.2020.

D4 R7 is 59 km PPP project to create southeastern motorway bypass of Bratislava (D4) together with connecting motorway (R7) to southern Slovakia.

newspaper article with map
project homepage


----------



## makaveli6

I guess we can add A10 for Latvia since it is expected to receive expressway status.

*A10:* Rīga – Jūrmala 5.8km (4th June 2019 to 18th September 2020) 
OSM link: OpenStreetMap


----------



## makaveli6

This section will also get an expressway status:

*A2:* Garkalne – Sēnīte 13.9km (1st April 2019 to 26th August 2020) 
OSM link: OSM

It was opened today, but the speed limit will be raised only after this winter.


----------



## progress_bs

@MichiH : When are you planning some updates in the list for the different countries?


----------



## MichiH

progress_bs said:


> @MichiH : When are you planning some updates in the list for the different countries?


I had some tries but just ended up frustrated. It was waste of time and my backlog of updates is getting longer and longer. It seems that some technical issues are gone but not all, e.g. maximum 10 edits within 7 days to "old" posts like I have here. I still hope that time might solve more open issues.

I will have maximum *ONE* more try. Likely at the end of the year or in early 2021.
There are also some changes in my private life and I'm not sure whether I can maintain the overview in addition to the technical issues.

I must admit that I miss the overview so that I can check which projects are currently u/c and when their deadlines are. Last time I demonized the lack of an overview was... just yesteday.


----------



## italystf

Italy

SS318 between Casacastalda and Valfabbrica
3 km
2nd c/w
November 2020 to mid-2024

It's the last missing part of Ancona-Perugia freeway.


----------



## Grotlaufen

Sweden

As of today, I revised the coming opening list in the quote below. In total some 31 km of new motorways will open in Sweden this year. 



MichiH said:


> 2020 opening:
> 
> *E20:* east of Alingsås – Vårgårda-South 15km (2018 to December 10 2020) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
> *E22:* east of Linderöd – south of Vä 15km (May 2018 to December 10 2020) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP
> *E6/E20*Gothenburg-Ringön (E6) – Gothenburg-Slakthuset (E45) 1km (2013 to December 16 2020) project / OSM / _prop_ / GM / SP


Motorways currently u/c are E4 Toftanäs - Kånna expected for 2022 and E4 Sollentuna - Kungens kurva ("Förbifart Stockholm") in 2030.


----------



## Autobahn89

Hi Guys,
Anybody knows what’s up with the A3 Motorway in Austria? It was that it will be extended till the HUN border, but seems due to local people’s demonstration nothing happened at austrian’s side. HUN M85 will be opened in 16th of Dec till East-Sopron and the last section till the border will be ready in 2024.


----------



## rower2000

Autobahn89 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Anybody knows what’s up with the A3 Motorway in Austria? It was that it will be extended till the HUN border, but seems due to local people’s demonstration nothing happened at austrian’s side. HUN M85 will be opened in 16th of Dec till East-Sopron and the last section till the border will be ready in 2024.


Strong NIMBYism in the area supported by the local politicians. I guess nothing will happen soon. And once the Hungarian motorway opens, there will be loud cries by the same NIMBYs against the noise. I wouldn't expect any construction to start in the 2020s.


----------



## MattiG

*Finland

Road 12:* A southern bypass of the city of Lahti opened to traffic on December 8th, 2020. The new road is 13 kilometers. The east section of 6 km is a motorway, and the rest is a 1+1 expressway. In addition, the road 12 now runs as a multiplex with the 4/E75 for two kilometers between the exits 17A and 17B. The exit 17 on the 4/E75 was renamed to 17B. The six exits are numbered 10 to 15 from west to east. The motorway section has two twin-tube tunnels, 400 and 1200 meters.


----------



## Autobahn89

rower2000 said:


> Strong NIMBYism in the area supported by the local politicians. I guess nothing will happen soon. And once the Hungarian motorway opens, there will be loud cries by the same NIMBYs against the noise. I wouldn't expect any construction to start in the 2020s.


Yes, I expect the same.
I think sooner or later they will recognize that the situation after opened M85 will be worse without extended A3 than with A3. Let's see what will happen.


----------



## Autobahn89

*HUN M44 Kondoros - Bekescsaba OPENED*

Next steps: 
M44 Tiszakürt - Lakitelek to be opened 2021. okt
M44 Lakitelek - Szentkiraly to be opened 2024
M44 Szentkiraly - Kecskemet ??? Still unknown.


----------



## Autobahn89

M85 Csorna-west - Sopron-east opened today


----------

